#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-03-12
<asac> gnomefreak: pong
<asac> sorry did take (mostly) of on sunday :)
* gnomefreak not feeling good but here for most part
<asac> oh ... sick?
<gnomefreak> yeah been for a few dys
<gnomefreak> shoot i lost the bug number.
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> the tb reply-to-list bug someone asked for a testing 1.5.0.2 package using that patch. i thought it was there already but i have it built already here from new description i will upload to my server
<gnomefreak> bug 52667
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52667 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird doesn't support RFC-2369 based Reply-To-List" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52667
<asac> gnomefreak: in feisty its included
<asac> iirc
<gnomefreak> thats what i thought oo
<gnomefreak> too
<asac> other branches will not receive that patch
<asac> hmm
<asac> let me see
<asac> yes it has
<asac> replytolist.dpatch
<asac> u close?
<asac> or me?
<gnomefreak> ill close it if you like
<gnomefreak> im there commenting anyway
<gnomefreak> i cant close upstream bug though and since the patch works isnt that good enough to be closed?
<asac> oh
<asac> i just did it
<asac> commented as well (e.g. pasted changelog
<asac> )
<asac> :)
<asac> probably he will now understand ;)
<gnomefreak> ah ok ty
<dfarning> asac, ping
<asac> dfarning: pong
<dfarning> Hey busy week last how are things?
<dfarning> did you get a chance to look at the LP thoughts page?
<asac> still busy ... currently trying to update thai patch to latest
<asac> dfarning: its on top of my TODO ... just need to get this thai thing going as beta is near
<dfarning> sounds good I am working a turning it into some feature specs
<dfarning> asac, is -retrace working better?
<asac> i didn't do much retraces last week so I can't really tell. will do amd64 and ppc64 retraces tomorrow (on ubuntu machines available now) ... so then I can give feedback
<dfarning> Thanks, I'm off to work on the crash db;)
<asac> crash db?
<asac> did you manage to tune into mozilla meeting?
<asac> did you hear of anybody that did?
<gnomefreak> i was there
<asac> and?
<asac> anything noteworthy?
<gnomefreak> i missed alot of it because it started early and it was short because the calls were disconneted if you want i can post logs
<dfarning> asac, I thought you were asking for a crash db last week;)
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a few
<asac> dfarning: sure i would like to see it ... just didn't know that your currently on it
<asac> dfarning: so you're writing spec for that?
<dfarning> I should have it pretty much together in a few days
<asac> or just trying to gather information
<asac> ... or even implementing ;)
<dfarning> I'm putting together enough to have a bof at uds;)
<dfarning> It is going to depend on buy in from a bunch of people
<dfarning> I am taking the point of veiw that a crash db is the bottle neck to scaling Launch Pad
<asac> yes, it is critical for crash processing ... though don't know why you say "bottleneck" in regards to launch pad?
<asac> but i think i get it :)
<gnomefreak> db == database?
<dfarning> yes
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> what day was our last meeting? march 6th?
<dfarning> the first step is getting -retace to be run as a servece as soon as reports come in
<dfarning> then get the ability to run something like bughelper to run when ever a report comes in to check for dupes
<gnomefreak> what is ldd (WARNING: library linux-gate.so.1 not available to ldd -- skipping)
<dfarning> then add a web interface to add new bughelper clues in real time
<gnomefreak> that would make life easy but wont it conflict with mozilla's new backtrace thingy?
<dfarning> linked Library
<dfarning> just need to make them work together;)
<gnomefreak> i might just have to look into those warnings (unless asac knows what im missing :)
<gnomefreak> what tag are we using for duplicates?
<dfarning> I don't think we have one yet
<gnomefreak> ok i used mt-confirm for that one
<gnomefreak> gnome-panel crashed damnit
<dfarning> Got to run before I get a parking ticket. The guy just chalked my tire;(
<gnomefreak> anyone know what file libflashplayer.so is in? is it flashplugin-nonfree or a different version?
<gnomefreak> s/version/package
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: yes
<Admiral_Chicago> flashplugin-nonfree
<gnomefreak> i have it why doies it keep failing damnit
<gnomefreak> brb
<asac> gnomefreak: duplicates?
<asac> tags?
<asac> mark duplicate? ... or you mean for proposed duplicates?
<gnomefreak> asac: are we not tagging duplicates?
<gnomefreak> no i mean it is a dupe (no tag?)
<asac> you mean a tag so someone shall verify ?
<gnomefreak> example bug xxx1 is a dupe of bug xxx2 do we tag bug xxx1?
<asac> no ... if its marked as duplicate, then not
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> but maybe a tag to show that a bug is likely a duplicate ... but not sure would be good too
<gnomefreak> i have this WARNING: library /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so not found in system packages -- ignoring
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> wtf is it ignoring for :(
<asac> non-free
<asac> i guess
<asac> otherwise try gnash
<Admiral_Chicago> if it is a duplicate and you tag it, it will not show up in search results
<Admiral_Chicago> tag bug xxx2
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: you can search "do not hide duplicates"
<asac> yeah ... i mean ... don't mark it duplicate if unsure, but add tag
<gnomefreak> brb i need to walk away for a bit before i through pc out 3rd story window
<asac> but not sure if that is needed
<gnomefreak> asac: im sure it was a dupe :)
<asac> hope not ... and if eventually a false-positive bug drowns as duplicate ...
<asac> it will reduce our bug count :)=
<asac> damn keyboard
<gnomefreak> this was gtk_style dupe :)
<gnomefreak> :( flashplugin-nonfree conflicts with flashplayer-mozilla
<gnomefreak> has anyone played with the responces wiki?
<gnomefreak> s/responces/responses
<asac> gnomefreak: not yet ... i started to work on some greasemonkey stuff
<asac> but not yet usable
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> for flash we need one like " what flash package do you have installed and what version, can you please tun dpkg -l flash*)
<asac> usually you can guess flash package by lib listed in report
<asac> version of course not
<asac> or maybe?
<asac> what .so do you see?
<gnomefreak> well apt-file tells me libflashplayer.so is in flashplayer-mozilla
<gnomefreak> it doesnt list flashplugin-nonfree (maybe because i uninstalled it) but running retrace with flashplugin-nonfree and flashplayer-mozilla turns out the same
<Admiral_Chicago> is it a transition package
<gnomefreak> not sure it might be (atleast -mozilla package might be
<gnomefreak> nope not from what show tells me
<Admiral_Chicago> i see no flashplayer-mozilla for feisty
<asac> i see libflash-mozplugin mozilla-plugin-gnash
<asac> but i am on amd64 and have no non-free anyway :)
<gnomefreak> Candidate: 6.0.79-0.2
<gnomefreak>   Version table:
<gnomefreak>      6.0.79-0.2 0
<gnomefreak>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/multiverse Packages
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=flashplayer-mozilla&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<Admiral_Chicago> not in feisty though.
<gnomefreak> oh im not in feisty im in edgy chroot
<Admiral_Chicago> its flash player 6 afaik
<gnomefreak> it is but there are so many flash packages i can sit here and guess at it all day so i asked him package and version of flash he uses
<gnomefreak> asac: we have master bug for @g_timeout_dispatch right?
<asac> yep
<asac> 76608D
<asac> ups
<asac> bug 76608
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76608 in firefox "MASTER [@g_timeout_dispatch]  [@nsAppShell::Run] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76608
<asac> hmm
<asac> bug 89601
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89601 in firefox "MASTER [@g_timeout_dispatch]  libflashplayer.so" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89601
<asac> exists as well
<gnomefreak> i see nsAppShell in mine. What is the other one for?
<asac> don't know
<asac> i didn't mark it master afaik
<gnomefreak> ok ill look at it in a moment
<asac> its a dupe
<asac> you can merge it down
<asac> oldest bug should be master then
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> fixed
<AlexLatchford> bug 91646
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91646 in gnome-panel "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_menu_shell_deactivate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91646
<AlexLatchford> pretty damn cool what David Linked
<asac> so it works?
<asac> or was that just a testrun?
<dfarning> I thought might work remotely
<dfarning> but maybe only from the DC
<asac> dfarning: does run automatically?
<dfarning> not yet this was Martin implementing the new LP feature of attaching file to existing issue
<asac> ah :)
<gnomefreak> wtf is that
<gnomefreak> Apport retracing service? i wanna play ;)
<asac> i guess not much to play
<asac> it will *just* work if done :)
<dfarning> no not yet sorry;)
<dfarning> one more step though;(
<gnomefreak> oh that is automatic when apport sends crash report on feisty?
<dfarning> not yet
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: nah its automatic uploading on retrace I believe
<dfarning> yes
<AlexLatchford> dfarning: got a Derivative Team meeting soon right?
<dfarning> yes an hour or so
<gnomefreak> so when apport uploads the files the bot automaticlly retraces it?
<AlexLatchford> dfarning: ill lend my ears to that one :)
<gnomefreak> what is the derivative team?
<dfarning> AlexLatchford,  thanks
<asac> unfortunately i will be a away soon for tonight :/
<dfarning> gnomefreak, I have start another team to help bring ubuntu derivivatives into the ubuntu community
<asac> will read logs
<gnomefreak> oh cool
<gnomefreak> finding a bunch of gtk_style_attach bugs :)
<dfarning> it lets us get more leverage to implement the crash handling stuff we would like to do;)
<dfarning> asac, just a meeting to set the mission and priorities and other admin stuff
<gnomefreak> do you have wiki/LP page?
<dfarning> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> asac: if you are here can you look at stacktrace on bug 91504  hes using java6 on edgy and it looks like a java crash (what do we do keep it or reject it)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91504 in firefox "Firefox frequently crashes" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91504
<asac> its not java
<asac> but javascript garbage collector
<asac> there should be another already
<asac> search js_Mark
<asac> or MarkGCThingChildren
<asac> i guess i already set summary for that to master
<asac> maybe search MarkScopeProperty
<asac> ok
* asac gone
<gnomefreak> asac: when you get back. I am unable to find anything with those summaries and i dont see one on js_* that looks right.
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe  ask dfarning how we can search with bughelper
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> i have seen the MarkGCThing more then once
<asac> i swear
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> i saw that one
<gnomefreak> but its not same stacktrace
<asac> bug 90566
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90566 in firefox "Firefox crashed [@js_MarkGCThing] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90566
<asac> according to hjmf bug 90540 is similar
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90540 in firefox "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed [@js_atom_marker] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90540
<gnomefreak> 90540 has #6  0xb7ebe5e3 in JS_DHashTableEnumerate
<gnomefreak> 91504 #6  0xb7e77469 in MarkGCThingChildren
<asac> bug 91504
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91504 in firefox "Firefox frequently crashes" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91504
<gnomefreak> oh wait i see js_DHas.... lower in #9
<asac> hmm
<asac> don't merge them from how
<gnomefreak> it looks different
<asac> just fix summary
<asac> and set to mt-confirm
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> i have to look into them
<asac> maybe try to gather infos of users on what they did at that time or before
<asac> probably they closed a tab of something
<asac> or so
<asac> ok gone for sure now
<asac> infos from users of all three bugs :)
<gnomefreak> i still have a feeling its the version of java installed on users systems but i will see what i can come up with
<asac> maybe
<asac> its related
<asac> but the bug is definitly a firefox one
<asac> at least most most likely
<asac> best: we can reproduce
<gnomefreak> bug 90376
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90376 in firefox "Firefox https broken in some cases" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90376
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<Ubugtu> Schedule for America/New_York: Current meeting: Derivative Team | 13 Mar 12:00: Forum Council | 13 Mar 16:00: Technical Board | 14 Mar 16:00: Edubuntu | 15 Mar 15:00: Audio Team | 15 Mar 17:00: Ubuntu Development Team
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-03-13
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: ping
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: can you guide me through a stack trace? I've never done one before
<gnomefreak> if feisty ask hjmf if edgy tomorrow would be better its late nad im trying to sleep but assholes pinging #ubuntu woke me up.
<Admiral_Chicago> :(
<Admiral_Chicago> bugzilla #17192
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, how does that work?
<Admiral_Chicago> finally cleared all those bugs in my inbox
<Admiral_Chicago> the good old fashioned way...triaging
<asac> hi all
<gnomefreak> i hate laptops still
<gnomefreak> ok im going downstairs for coffee and work on Laptop trying to get win installed on it. ill be back later.
<asac> @schedule
<Ubugtu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 13 Mar 16:00: Forum Council | 13 Mar 20:00: Technical Board | 14 Mar 20:00: Edubuntu | 15 Mar 19:00: Audio Team | 15 Mar 21:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 16 Mar 10:00: MOTU Council
<asac> gnomefreak: ouch ... poor windows maid
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> i cant run ubuntu on it its only 64mb ram
<gnomefreak> a p2 300mhz :(
<gnomefreak> when i get home i have memoory i can add and a hd i can add once i figure out how to open it to repplace them
<asac> gnomefreak: try debian :)
<asac> or xubuntu
<gnomefreak> xubuntu (maybe dappers)
<gnomefreak> debian you need 128 no?
<asac> don't think so ... depends on the window manager you choose
<asac> does current xubuntu complain?
<asac> but afaik xubuntu uses xfce which might be too heavy weight for your case
<asac> i would try openbox
<asac> or fluxbox
<asac> those are really great for low mem
<asac> and of course don't run firefox :)
<asac> but kazehakase
<asac> which is the best I found so far
<asac> dunno if its in ubuntu
<asac> kazehakase uses gecko rendering and gtk2 widgets ... but its pretty memory efficient
<gnomefreak> i love kazehakase :)
<asac> is it in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> i have it on this set up :)
<asac> i used it pretty much too :)
<gnomefreak> yep its in repos
<asac> hi Mirv
<asac> :)
<Mirv> hello asac
<Mirv> did you happen to find that e-mail?
* asac looking
<asac> whats your email?
<Mirv> timo.jyrinki@iki.fi
<gnomefreak> asac: does this look familar to you. nsProfileLock::LockWithSymlink
<asac> gnomefreak: not at all ... i saw the traces but have no idea what this might be about
<asac> maybe complete memory trashing or something
<Mirv> Mon, 05 Mar 2007 13:54:59 +0200
<gnomefreak> ok ill look at my log to see if im missing something important
<asac> Mirv: ok found it
<asac> wait a second
<Mirv> asac: ok :)
<gnomefreak> well ill upload it to bug and let you decide it still complains about missing libflash.so but i have it in the path they give :(
<asac> Mirv: just replace current entries?
<asac> whats the difference (in meaning) of 'Firefox-selain' and 'Firefox-webselain'
<asac> ?
<asac> looks like firefox-selain is firefox-surfer ... while firefox-webselain means firefox-websurfer
<Mirv> asac: yeah. the "selain" is just browser, "webselain" is a web browser but "web" is Finnish is a bit of a slang term, and we thought that just "selain" is enough
<asac> so is there an established word for browser called selain?
<Mirv> and "Firefox-WWW-selain" would look not so good either, which would be an option
<Mirv> asac: yes
<asac> in german we just use browser
<asac> Mirv: ok ... if you coordinated this with other finish translators, then i am fine.
<Mirv> asac: yeah, it's been agreed by enough people (I'm the team contact for Ubuntu Finnish translators, and also hanging out with other Finnish l10n people)
<Mirv> asac: actually, if you _are_ somehow affiliated with iceweasel in Debian, you could make the same change there, too. otherwise same, just s/Firefox/Iceweasel/.
<asac> ok ... i am not iceweasel maintainer ... though i talk to them from time to time. Maybe just send a mail to pkg-mozilla-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org if you don't want to open a bug for this
<Mirv> asac: ah, ok. I will handle Debian myself, then.
<Mirv> (at some point)
<Mirv> it's not a big deal, but it looks more appropriate this way
<asac> is it "finish translation" or "finnish translation" ?
<asac> guess the latter ;)
<asac> unless you always finish ;)
<Mirv> yes, Finnish :)
<asac> Mirv: ok ... checked into my archive ...should be there on next update ;)
<asac> thanks for pinging me
<Mirv> asac: cool, thanks for this. I will check it when it comes out, too.
<asac> maybe pretty soon ... otherwise it might take a week or two
<Mirv> feisty is starting to look superb for the Finnish people, that's why I'm tweaking little things here and there, too. it's the first time the high quality spellchecking, voikko libraries, are integrated in language-support-fi, an quite important aspect for many
<Mirv> (http://voikko.sourceforge.net/ , if sf would work)
* asac hopes that german spellchecker will be usable with hunspell now too
* Mirv hopes that Gnome would move to libenchant from aspell/myspell/ispell/hunspell
<asac> can libenchant deal with german language?
<asac> dunno how german language is classified
<asac> its somehow that you can combine words as much as you like ... so you cannot have a complete dictionary
<asac> Mirv: if you have icedove/thunderbird improvements
<Mirv> sure, http://www.abisource.com/projects/enchant/ , it has support for eg. aspell, hunspell, hspell and voikko
<asac> push them eraly
<asac> early :)
<asac> ah ... its a just a new frontend
<asac> that would be fine
<asac> howver ... is it available on win too? ... its because firefox still uses myspell ... and another layer of abstraction could help imo.
<Mirv> yes, Finnish can't be handled with even hunspell :( there's now a possibility to directly use libvoikko, or via the libenchant plugin, or via a ispell-wrapper, but currently aspell/myspell/hunspell don't provide the high quality spellchecking for Finnish
<asac> actually i don't know about the quality of hunspell for german
<asac> i just hope that its _better_
<asac> not perfect
<asac> but interesting to hear
<Mirv> it would look like there is a win32 support, "has internationalization and win32 fixes"
<asac> as debian hunspell maintainer never told us that even hunspell has problems
<Mirv> and yeah, it would be really cool for mozilla to move from myspell forwards to enchant, as well
<asac> yeah ... upstream has still not migrated to hunspell ... but people often push them to use it
<Mirv> there's some extension to add voikko support to mozilla, but it's a bit of a hack because of the current mozilla's spellchecking support and probably can't be packaged to debian/ubuntu
<asac> probably right
<Mirv> yeah, people always assume that eg. hunspell is perfect, if it works for more languages.. but they always forget the 100 languages it still doesn't cover :)
<asac> however ... mozilla ships everthing on its own ... so if we (mozilla) use libenchat
<asac> would it be necessary to ship another backend as well (e.g. hunspell) ?
<asac> e.g. so that firefox can work out of the box without system lib requirements
<Mirv> hmm, that's right... ie. it needs the hunspell backend
<Mirv> for libenchant, to cover those languages supported by hunspell
<asac> hmm
<Mirv> of course, it might be that even just hunspell support in mozilla would help to make at least working extensions without hacks, but I dunno
<asac> maybe add libenchant to mozilla source ... and then add multiple backends too
<asac> e.g. myspell, hunspell, ispell
<asac> and just use one of those by default
<asac> benefit would be that the code that hooks spellchecker into firefox would not need to be touched
<asac> anyway ... thanks for the inside ... I will chew abit on this
<asac> s/inside/insight/
<Mirv> yep. enchant has 8 backends, covering in addition to Finnish (Voikko) eg. Turkish (Zemberek), Hebrew (Hspell) and some others not coverd by hunspell
<asac> gnomefreak: i posted a list of gnome integration bugs in bugzilla ... and asked reporter of gconf bug to go through it before submitting a new bug upstrewam
<gnomefreak> asac: when you get time can you look at the stacks on bug 71315 i have seen these before
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71315 in firefox "Crash with totem when opening an MPG link" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71315
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe take a look ... so you know that such a master bug exists there
<asac> (e.g. gnome integration master bug)
<Mirv> yeah, good to let knowledge spread, at least that hunspell is not the final answer to spellchecking, either
<gnomefreak> asac: ah ok
<asac> i have seen this bug title before :)
<gnomefreak> bugzilla == gnomes bugzilla?
<asac> can you search for just "MPG link" and see how much duplicates it yields
<asac> no
<asac> bugzilla = bugzilla.mozilla.org
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> the one and only original one :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> at least in context of firefox packaging this is reasonable :)
<gnomefreak> i looked already thats why i posted what i did
<gnomefreak> mpg i dont remember seeing but will look.
<asac> yeah ... maybe its hidden in one of the gnome bugs
<asac> sometimes title in bugzilla are a mess ... maybe its named proper gconf integration please
<asac> and then in content there is:
<asac> preferred application
<asac> proxy setting :)
<asac> etc.
<asac> bug lets let do the reporter the job of looking
<asac> gnomefreak: which trace?
<gnomefreak> i tried all kinds of searches the one i posted was the only thing that gave me anything to go on
<asac> there are at least two
<gnomefreak> the first one
<gnomefreak> the second one is garbage :(
<asac> yeah ... totem bug ... however don't know if its the same
<asac> actually the gtk_style_realize is still reproducible
<asac> but not in original context anymore
<asac> imo totem plugin code should be completely rewritten
<asac> they tried to reinvent the wheel instead of using existing plugin templates and best-practices
<asac> otherwise it will hunt us down forever imo
<gnomefreak> mpg only gives that bug
<asac> ok ... then i visitted it before :)
<asac> gnomefreak: use [@_destroystream]  [@NP_Initialize] 
<gnomefreak> yeah i was thinking totem bug but didnt see anything that lead me to say that
<gnomefreak> set master?
<asac> hmmm
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> what is it on?
<asac> egy?
<asac> edgy?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> mt-need????
<asac> mt-confirm
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> if its master
<asac> move it to mt-upstream ... "Confirmed
<asac> "
<asac> maybe see if its an upstream issue (e.g. totem -> gnomezilla )
<gnomefreak> we need an upstream first
<asac> yes
<asac> but upstream triage is done in state confirmed
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> so State: "Confirmed" Tag: "mt-upstream"
<asac> if we find nothing we might need to go back to mt-needtestcase
<asac> but that is future talk :)
<asac> i am almost certain that this is totem proble,m
<gnomefreak> ok registering for gnomes bug tracker now
<asac> yeah ... good :)
<asac> extend the net
<asac> i already have 2 points of gnome karma :)
<asac> was as easy as: open a bug, attach a patch
<asac> :)
<asac> more activity gnome bugzilla hasn't seen from me
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> but those heavy weight devels only have 25 points
<asac> guess that is max
<asac> so I am already at ~ 10% :)
<asac> damn ... i still cannot turn off spamassassin autolearn
<asac> it just doesn't work
<asac> whatever i do ... all mails get autolearn=spam/ham/no
<gnomefreak> can i search for something other than totem :(
<gnomefreak> i tried [@_destroystream]  [@NP_Initialize]  also :(
<asac> hmm
<asac> probably we should wait till we get at least one more duplicate before do upstream triage?
<asac> who knows what this was caused by
<gnomefreak> not sure but i found a gconf-editor bug
<gnomefreak> in relation to totem
<gnomefreak> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333232
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 333232 in GStreamer backend "Play issue with embedded MOV files" [Normal,New] 
<gnomefreak> what do you think?
<asac> hmm
<asac> not the one i guess
<asac> let me think
<asac> when did the bug pop up?
<asac> how long ago?
* gnomefreak dont remember i will check in a fewq
<gnomefreak> 2006-11-10 23:38:33 EST
<asac> if we don't see any dupe than probably it was due to some crazy situation :)
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> lets keep it and once we get duplicate go ahead
<gnomefreak> im looking for dupes atm for anything i can find
<asac> are all crashes retraced?
<gnomefreak> no most of mine are as far as i can get but alot are 64bit or feisty and i havent worked out feistys breakage yet
<asac> ok
<asac> will take care of x86_64 later today
<gnomefreak> asac: we have over 2000+ bugs i imagine not all are done by a long shot
<asac> and PPC
<asac> 2000+ ?
<asac> i see 700+ (excluding dupes)
<gnomefreak> asac: if you click on all bugs ever reported
<asac> at least for firefox
<asac> ah
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> 518 results is the search im working on
<asac> i hope i can help bug triaging soon ... to get bug count down
<asac> for now i get to get everything in shape
<asac> beta is soon
<asac> and I am working in a hurry :)
<gnomefreak> i think your time is better spent that way to be honest.
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/84716  what are we doing with this?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84716 in firefox "firefox crashes, screen divides after applying orca screen reader" [High,Needs info] 
<asac> sure :)
<asac> is it a dupe?
<gnomefreak> i dont think so
<asac> i tried to reproduce bug orca didn't work
<asac> what does the trace show?
<gnomefreak> nothing to trace
<gnomefreak> just screenshots
<asac> close it ... "if ever see crash, open a new bug with crash report attached. Thanks" :)
<gnomefreak> close it?
<asac> dolphinboy appears to be somehow wierd
<asac> yes ... what should we do ... maybe try if you can reproduce crash
<asac> i couldn't get orca
<asac> ok
<asac> lets move this to AlexLatchford
<asac> he is the accessibility man afaik :)
<gnomefreak> ok ill assign him
<asac> maybe he can reproduce? or ask accessibility team to do so
<gnomefreak> ok assigned to him
* asac wants kazeahakse
<asac> damn kazehakase still depends on mozilla-browser in edgy
<asac> thats bad news
<asac> why is mozilla still in universe?
<gnomefreak> not sure
<gnomefreak> since kaxehakase is mozilla (atleast its gecko im sure it would fit under our packages) cant we change that easily ;)
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> and change the name to somethign easier to type ;)
<asac> but mozilla is outdated
<asac> in feisty it already depends on libxul
<asac> which is good
<asac> we will hopefull end up with even firefox making use of libxul in feisty+1
<gnomefreak> that should be easy enough to roll out
<asac> yeah ... but not for edgy
<asac> mozilla-browser version in edgy/universe is 1.7.13 something
<gnomefreak> we dont need mozilla(suite) for anything to be honest. I think its there just as a place holder until we change it
<asac> which has loads of security issues
<asac> no... it is actually used by kazehakase :)
<asac> but has been removed from feisty afaik
<gnomefreak> can we merge 1.8 into edgy?
<asac> 1.8 does not exist
<asac> its now seamonkey
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> no we won't do anything about that in edgy i guess
<gnomefreak> but seamonkey uses gecko 1.8.3 no?
<gnomefreak> or 1.8.1/.2
<asac> seamonkey 1.0.x uses gecko 1.8.0.x
<asac> seamonkey 1.1.x uses geck 1.8.x
<asac> e.g. 1.8.1.x
<gnomefreak> and mozilla uses gecko 1.7*
<asac> firefox 2.0.0.x = 1.8.x (1.8.1.x)
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> firefox 1.5.0.x = 1.8.0.x
<asac> :)
<asac> confusing enough :)
<gnomefreak> it is
<asac> actually firefox 1.5 series comes from mozilla 1.8.0 branch
<asac> while firefox 2 from 1.8 branch
<gnomefreak> we cant replace edgys mozilla with seamonkey so they are gonna have to deal with it.
<asac> i think noone can deal with that in edgy ... maybe they sync with debian sarge (if they are smart)
<asac> i did backports for mozilla to debian sarge
<gnomefreak> our packages like ff and tb are not backportable by ubuntu standards
<asac> but I don't think they do
<asac> not easily
<gnomefreak> im assuming that goes for mozilla-browser/suite and everything else mozilla related
<gnomefreak> doesnt make alot of sense sometimes to me though since tb is the only thing that depends on libc6-*
<asac> its not easily backportable for security fixes yes
<gnomefreak> fx doesnt list anything really version spiecific
<asac> yeah
<asac> the point with firefox is
<asac> other applications depend on it
<asac> so we cannot push in new upstream major version
<asac> as those apps will break
<gnomefreak> ah thats right including ubuntu-desktop
<asac> e.g. epiphany kazehakase
<asac> etc.
<gnomefreak> yelp and so one
<asac> same goes for edgy
<gnomefreak> on
<asac> if you exchange a gecko 1.7 with geck 1.8
<gnomefreak> ok i remember that now
<asac> kazehakase will probably not even start
<asac> thats why its hard to fix this in edgy now
<gnomefreak> it wont ive played with that before
<asac> because it would require at least a respin of kazehakase
<gnomefreak> easy enough to fix just time consuming ;)
<asac> probably you want to do the migration?
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> we would have to respin all depends
<gnomefreak> not really ;)
<asac> ... yes ... and then they might break
<asac> either not build
<gnomefreak> i cant merge yet
<asac> or crash because something changed
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> its pretty much work to do it
<asac> i think pitti and iwj did it for breezy/dapper
<asac> they migrated epiphany from mozilla-browser 1.7.13 to firefox
<asac> 1.5.0
<asac> which was a pretty hard task
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> in fact they eded up doing the migration for breezy
<asac> so breezy has still 1.7 mozilla ... which is for a yeah now maintained (in regards of security) only by me
<asac> ok ... out for a cigarette
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> ill be here trying to fix this pos
* gnomefreak wonders if grub update might fix this
<gnomefreak> trainer: ok when its on pastebin let me know
<trainer> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.us/17176
<gnomefreak> trainer: where did you get your version of firefox and -dom?
<trainer> you mean which repository?
<gnomefreak> trainer: yes
<trainer> ok 1 sec
<gnomefreak> trainer: what version of ubuntu?
<trainer> edgy
<asac> trainer: do an aptitude dist-upgrade first
<asac> or apt-get dist-upgrade
<asac> ah
<asac> trainer: you miss the universe repository
<gnomefreak> asac: you should be at store :)
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah :)
<asac> wrote a mail
<gnomefreak> but ty it gives me a chance to fgure out grub :(
<asac> look in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<asac> and add universe to the -updates lines
<asac> trainer: ^^^
<trainer> wait my sources.list has all the dapper repos
<asac> no
<asac> at least i don't think so
<asac> or?
<gnomefreak> trainer: your using dapper thats why i asked
<asac> hmm
<trainer> sorry
<gnomefreak> 1.5 wasnt in edgy as final
<asac> can you paste sources.list?
<trainer> http://pastebin.us/17177
<gnomefreak> asac: how do i use ubuntus grub instead of suses :(
<asac> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<asac> maybe add universe to that
<asac> hmm
<asac> grub-install
<asac> you have to call
<asac> that will overwrite the bootsector
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^^
<gnomefreak> asac: still wouldnt beable to fix the depends on 2.0?
<asac> its a depends from what was initially in edgy
<gnomefreak> grub-install hda0?
<gnomefreak> or just grub-install
<asac> the other version is the 1.5.0.x security update
<asac> dunno :)
<asac> man grub-install
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> i guess if everything is setup properly
<asac> just grup-install should do
<asac> but take care
<asac> your bootloader might be broken afterwards
<asac> at least keep an ubuntu cd at hands
<gnomefreak> not very helpful man page :(
<trainer> so add this line?   deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe
<asac> no
<asac> append universe to existing
<asac> line
<trainer> ahhhhh
<asac> e.g. deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<asac> -> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe
<asac> anyway ... don't know
<gnomefreak> asac: he has edgy beryl repos so he might have a messed up libc6
<asac> if there is security support for universe ... gnomefreak ???
<gnomefreak> or gnome libs
<gnomefreak> asac: should be
<gnomefreak> i have all for security repos
<asac> no don't thinkn so
<asac> firefox-dom-inspector: Depends: firefox (= 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.3-0ubuntu3) but 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.10-0ubuntu0.6.06.2 is to be installed
<asac> its really about original dapper version installed
<gnomefreak> right
<asac> aeh available
<trainer> that did it! thank you!
<asac> trainer: eah ... you have a bug open for that?
<asac> i remember that I saw something about that
<asac> if so, please close it :)
<asac> rejected
<trainer> no I didn't open one
<asac> ok then fine
* asac is going back to work
<trainer> thanks again
<gnomefreak> brb hopfully this worked :)
<gnomefreak> that didnt work :(
<gnomefreak> nothing i do works :(
<asac> what are you tryin?
<gnomefreak> overwrite suse's grub with ubuntus
<gnomefreak> i have tried everything i can think of that makes sense in the wiki
<gnomefreak> and still seeing suse's grub :(
<asac> if you still can boot then you are lucky :)
<asac> how did you run grup-install?
<gnomefreak> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda
<gnomefreak> hd0,0 is suse and hd1,0 is ubuntu
<gnomefreak> from what grub tells me
<gnomefreak> im getting tired of adding ubuntus new kernel to suses grub with every update
<gnomefreak> and #suse is of no help (but that is normal)
<gnomefreak> maybe i should just install something over suse and say fudge it
<gnomefreak> how is etch?
<asac> hmm
<asac> etch is good
<asac> pretty good :)
<asac> its pretty long term though
<asac> if you run feisty
<asac> you should install etch
<asac> then go for sid
<asac> its probably not less stable
<asac> and has all the software of the world :)
<asac> ah ... of course ... the free-worlkd
<gnomefreak> sid?
<asac> yes ... the ever going development version
<asac> like what is feisty now
<asac> but it stays that way forever
<asac> when release is near
<asac> packages are not updated that fast anymore
<gnomefreak> but i thought etch was the only in devel
<asac> but otherwise all packages end up
<asac> etch is the next release
<asac> its currently testing
<asac> thats where packages end up if no release critical bugs have been discovered
<asac> in sid
<asac> for some time
<asac> debian stages packages
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> so no dirt gets into testing (aka proposed next stable release)
<asac> thats why its so stable :)
<asac> so running sid is what running feisty is now
<asac> but there is no installer for sid
<asac> so install etch
<asac> then dist-upgrade right away
<asac> there is even a graphical installer
<asac> atm
<asac> but i wouldn't care as curses installer is really simple
<gnomefreak> ok is there a way to install without a cd :(
<gnomefreak> or floppy
<asac> etch rc2 releases are at
<gnomefreak> i dont have cds handy atm
<asac> http://www.debian.org/devel/debian-installer/
<asac> ah
<asac> netboot
<asac> :)
<asac> Netboot, floppy and hd-media images are available from:
<asac> http://ftp.nl.debian.org/debian/dists/etch/main/installer-<arch>/rc2/images/
<asac> so <arch> = i386
<asac> for you i guess
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> and i want the mini iso right?
<asac> dunno
<asac> what you like
<asac> i guess floppy
<asac> or netboot
<gnomefreak> i went to netboot than it gives me 3 choices
<asac> a cd would be pretty fortunate
<asac> probably use floppy
<asac> netboot i don't know much about it
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<asac> http://ftp.nl.debian.org/debian/dists/etch/main/installer-i386/rc2/images/floppy/
<asac> 5 disks
<asac> that should be doabl
<gnomefreak> maybe since net is so much faster here than home ill download them here and burn them at home :)
<gnomefreak> i have  ablank cd :) net install it is
<gnomefreak> ok brb smoke
<asac> great
<asac> netinstall
<asac> is best
<asac> 200 mb
<asac> i guess
<hjmf> gnomefreak: I've retraced bug 90577 that you assigned to me with the same results you got
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90577 in firefox "Firefox crashes during form entry" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90577
<gnomefreak> looking
<asac> i have seen more than one crash like that
<asac> anyone else too?
<gnomefreak> asac: its 159mb. is ther e agnome meta package in etch?
<asac> you can choose during instlal
<asac> if you choose
<asac> Desktop Environment
<asac> you will get gnome
<asac> and all setup
<asac> there are other "tasks" as well
<asac> but desktop enviroment should be the way to go
<gnomefreak> ah netinstall allows me to choose? i thought it would drop me in tty
<asac> yes
<asac> you can choose as usually
<gnomefreak> ah ok easy enough i remember debian installer
<asac> only packages come from net not cd
<gnomefreak> hjmf: asac he has something hes not telling us maybe beryl or something that might be causing crash IMHO
<asac> really ... pointing bugs at other apps is always last resort ... so lets first assume that its firefox problem
<asac> plugin?
<asac> extension?
<asac> reproducible?
<asac> output on console?
<hjmf> he has a realplayer installed at /opt, maybe related
<gnomefreak> as i asked if he can reproduce it and asked him to provide backtrace by following the wiki
<gnomefreak> hjmf: yes i was thinking that too when i retraced it
<gnomefreak> if he cant reproduce it there is nothing we can really do IMHO
<hjmf> I've tried to link /usr/lib/helix/player/mozilla/nphelix.so /opt/RealPlayer/mozilla/ to see if that gets a clue
<asac> what is helix?
<hjmf> but makes no diference
<gnomefreak> helixplayer
<gnomefreak> its like realplayer iirc
<asac> ah
<asac> does he have real player?
<asac> maybe we can reproduce with it?
<gnomefreak> im not sure wtf nphelix.so is located though
<gnomefreak> installed in /opt
* gnomefreak has realplayer builds so i didnt hav eto install in /opt :) but event he bin doesnt install it in opt
<asac> why do people need realplayer?
<asac> just marketing affinity?
<hjmf> maybe they install everything that popups
<asac> yeah ... probably good guess ;)
<gnomefreak> added a few comments
<gnomefreak> lets see what he says
<gnomefreak> problem is filling out a form has nothing to do with media player
<gnomefreak> s
<asac> yeah ... anyway
<asac> wierd crashes
<gnomefreak> maybe he meant forum entry but still no need for player
<asac> are most likely not related to the code that you see in trace
<asac> but maybe memory got trashed sometimes before
<asac> nobody can tell when
<asac> console output might yield assertions
<asac> to indicate some wierd things
<gnomefreak> asac: no way of telling if his statment is true that he cant reproduce it
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> s/telling if/telling, if
<asac> i guess 98% of reporters won't be able to reproduce a crash
<asac> they might get another crash
* gnomefreak would like to close it if he says he still cant reproduce it
<asac> especially if they use comments like "closed unexpectedly, shutdown for no reason, etc)
<gnomefreak> since there isnt enough info to do much with
<asac> yes probably ... however keeping open as reference, so we get alarm bells if a dupe happens is always good
<asac> maybe other reporter can reproduce
<asac> its like a puzzle
<asac> don't throw pieces away ... find a way to manage them :)
<asac> of course this is a growing puzzle
<asac> ok ... back to hard work
<hjmf> asac, gnomefreak, I have to go. gnomefreak If you want me to do edgy retraces tell me, there are too little retraceable reports in feisty. I'll review the logs later.  see you
<asac> bye
<gnomefreak> bye
<gnomefreak> hjmf: if you find some assign some to me and yourself. i only have one more retrace i can do atm and im going through bugs from oldest to newest. but i would love some more to do :)
<gnomefreak> but today im gonna try to get debian installed
* gnomefreak hopes this works
<gnomefreak> ill be back im gonna install this
<gnomefreak> i think this is good :)
<gnomefreak> just have to figure a few things out
* gnomefreak is off thinking
<hjmf> something curious about bug #71605
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71605 in firefox "Firefox Crash [@IM_get_input_context]  (null-deref)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71605
<hjmf> asac, gnomefreak ^^^
<asac> yes?
<hjmf> be careful because first retraced stacktrace is about @IM_get_input_context
<hjmf> but first reporter's crash is a gtk issue
<asac> which?
<asac> trace?
<asac> gnomefreak: you are on debian?
<gnomefreak> right now yes kind of
<asac> how "kind of" ?
<hjmf> Yes, Kevin Kubasik  crash is gtk_style_realize
<asac> did install work well?
<gnomefreak> hjmf: everyone else i filed bugs for use kevin as default bug
<asac> hjmf: ah ok ... then its ok. we can merge it to master.
<gnomefreak> mark it as dupe of 72018
<hjmf> no!
<asac> no?
<asac> ah bug 72018
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72018 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsFilePicker::Show] " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018
<asac> is wrong
<gnomefreak> asac: yes im on it but i want icons off desktop and i need a sources.list :(
<hjmf> because first retrace can be used as master of [@IM_get_input_context] 
<gnomefreak> asac: dont tell me that there are 100 or so dupes
<asac> hjmf: yes ... its in description ... lets use it for that
<gnomefreak> oh you mean the im_get  i have a bunch with that
<asac> e.g. @IM_get_input_context
<hjmf> the one from MasterOfDisaster
<gnomefreak> asac: so use 72018 as master for IM_get_imput_context?
<asac> bug 72018
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72018 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsFilePicker::Show] " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018
<asac> no
<asac> there is already one
<gnomefreak> Reported bugs for MasterofDisaster and Hugh for their reports.
<gnomefreak> i already reported bugs for them and jules
<asac> do what you want :)
<asac> we have master for both i guess
<gnomefreak> bug 71605 == kevins bug only now
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71605 in firefox "Firefox Crash [@IM_get_input_context]  (null-deref)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71605
<asac> yes
<asac> bug 85627,
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85627 in firefox "MASTER firefox crash [@ IM_get_input_context]  when watching video" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85627
<asac> is master
<gnomefreak> asac: where can i get a good sources list?
<asac> what do you miss?
<hjmf> SHIT
<gnomefreak> asac: everything i only have 2 repos
<hjmf> I did a search like this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bugs?field.searchtext=MASTER
<asac> gnomefreak: paste somewhere
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> hjmf: did it not show up?
<asac> btw, there are more IM_get_input_context
<hjmf> and I thought that bug 71605 was a master
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71605 in firefox "Firefox Crash [@IM_get_input_context]  (null-deref)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71605
<asac> that can be merged into the master
<hjmf> :/
<asac> the other has the upstream bug
<asac> thats why it is master by definition :)
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10229/
<hjmf> now I see it; my fault, Im blind
<hjmf> I cant read, sorry guys
<gnomefreak> hjmf: atleast you can read most days :(
<hjmf> :)
<asac> gnomefreak: remove the CD lines
<asac> if you have net access
<asac> then
<asac> just use these:
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10230/
<asac> gnomefreak: you want to go sid?
<asac> if so
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10231/
<gnomefreak> i will be going to sid sooner or later. maybe tonight
<asac> just those
<asac> then apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade
<asac> ok
<asac> gnomefreak: just do now :)
<asac> better before you install more packages
<gnomefreak> and that will get me nvidia java flash and stuff?
<gnomefreak> good point
<asac> nvidia is simple
<asac> from non-free
<asac> you get it
<asac> java as well
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> flash ... dunno
<asac> you can install from adobe
<asac> for nvidia you need
<asac> nvidia-glx
<asac> and
<asac> module-assistant
<asac> and then select the nvidia module
<gnomefreak> ok i upgrade first :)
<asac> it will build and install the nvidia kernel
<asac> yes do
<asac> :)
<asac> etch and sid are currently pretty much in sync
<gnomefreak> doing update now :)_
<gnomefreak> 2 repos :(
<asac> so ther should be no hard problems :)
<asac> yes they are just 2
<gnomefreak> my ubuntu list is long compared to debian
<asac> but you have each
<asac> main contrib non-free
<asac> sure
<asac> ubuntu has lots of comments
<asac> and backports stuff
<asac> but if you go sid you don't need such a thing
<gnomefreak> true
<gnomefreak> well 115 upgrade
<asac> thats good ... if you come from cd ... those packages might have even been updated in etch
<gnomefreak> how to remove icons from desktop?
<asac> just remove?
<gnomefreak> cant cd Desktop and mv them cant right click
<gnomefreak> and remove
<asac> no?
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> cant drag and drop into trash either
<asac> hmm
<asac> keep them for now
<asac> i guess you can
<asac> set this in administration->Preferences
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<asac> maybe its a nautilus setting?
<asac> i remember something
<asac> but can't tell :)
<asac> debian ships it the gnome default way
<gnomefreak> i noticed
<asac> e.g. nautilus in normal mode
<asac> not browser
* gnomefreak hates desktop icons
<gnomefreak> nautilus is weird always opening another window and so small
<gnomefreak> what is thunderbird called now? icedove?
<asac> http://www.theevilpixel.com/?q=node/157
<asac> yes
<asac> install thunderbird will install it as well
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac> nautilus remembers size and place for each folder
<asac> so you can organize your desktop :)
<asac> spatial mode assumes flat directory hierachy
<asac> layout
<asac> so you add a few folders on your desktop or something and put files you want to access in there
<asac> actually i like spatial mode :)
<asac> didn't came to reset to that here on ubuntu
<asac> will do now :)
<gnomefreak> never used spatial mode
<asac> did the gconf setting work?=
<asac> for desktop icons?
<asac> you can run killall nautilus if it doesn't update automatically after changing setting
<asac> yeah ... i am now highly decorated :)
<gnomefreak> yep they did ty
<gnomefreak> Could not open the address "http://www.theevilpixel.com/?q=node/157":
<gnomefreak> There was an error launching the default action command associated with this location.
<gnomefreak> oh wtf
<asac> hehe
<asac> maybe you need to set firefox
<asac> in preferences?
<gnomefreak> i set iceweasle :(
<asac> what app are you in?
<asac> xchat?
<asac> irssi?
<gnomefreak> irssi
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<asac> from gnome-terminal? strange always worked for me
<gnomefreak> setting it to firefox instead of iceweasle worked
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<asac> is there an iceweasel entry?
<asac> a prepared one?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> and it failed to open it
<asac> can you start iceweasel from command line?
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> maybe syntax is messed up in preferred applications?
<asac> of command
<gnomefreak> ill look at it
<gnomefreak> that worked (resetting it)
<asac> ok so maybe accident edit :)
<gnomefreak> nmo it didnt
<asac> how do icons of icedove and iceweasel look like in menu?
<gnomefreak> its only opening tabs that it errors on
<asac> crazy
<asac> what command is there?
<gnomefreak> it keeps changing
<gnomefreak> its now /usr/lib/iceweasel/firefox "%s"
<gnomefreak> it was iceweasel %s
<asac> hmm
<asac> are you asked on startup
<asac> "update default application" ?
<gnomefreak> find out now
<gnomefreak> ok its set to default
<gnomefreak> now it works
<gnomefreak> wtf
<asac> updated again?
<gnomefreak> it asks me everytime i start
<asac> ah
<asac> bug then
<gnomefreak> it says its not default want to make it default :(
<asac> remove -gnome-support
<asac> that should remove that question
<asac> probably already filed
<asac> doesn't that happen to firefox?
<asac> e.g. when you choose firefox
<gnomefreak> no i dont think it did
<asac> it probably does
<asac> would be strange otherwise
<gnomefreak> doesnt help
<gnomefreak> removing iceweasel-gnome-support
<gnomefreak> ok lets find out
<gnomefreak> yep still borkedd
<gnomefreak> set it to ff and leave it alone works :)
<asac> crazy
<asac> what color has iceweasel icon in menu?
<gnomefreak> purpleish
<gnomefreak> its pretty nice
<asac> ok
<asac> can you send me a screenshot of menu?
<gnomefreak> iceape == mozilla-suite?
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac>  iceape - seamonkey - new mozilla
<gnomefreak> printscreen doesnt work :(
<asac> actually i like the icedove logo on startscreen more than thunderbirds :)
<asac> alt print ?
<asac> should do
<gnomefreak> cant do it when menu is open
<asac> ah
<gnomefreak> same as kde in ubuntu
<asac> damn ;)
<gnomefreak> i got one of my panel :) same icon
<asac> hmm
<asac> i hate it
<asac> the gnome applet for screenshot
<asac> does not allow timer till shot
<asac> always have to install loads of kde dependencies
<asac> because i use ksnapshot
<asac> but i think there should be an X only tool as well
<gnomefreak> where is there a place to upload files?
<asac> dunno
<asac> wait
<asac> http://imageshack.us/
<gnomefreak> http://img250.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotnk9.png
<asac> nice ... so iceweasel is blue
<asac> good
<asac> icedove is green
<asac> and i guess iceape red?
<asac> icedove green/blue
<gnomefreak> not sure yet
<asac> ah
<asac> can you please look if about dialog is still broken
<asac> oh
<asac> i think not
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> in what?
<asac> icedove
<asac> about -> credits
<asac> but was never broken
<asac> for en-US
<asac> only for other locales
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> its installing as we speak :)
<asac> ok
<asac> i really need to get final things done
<asac> for feisty
<gnomefreak> go for it
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> sleep?
<asac> what do you think is important?
<asac> maybe there are issues I did not see?
<asac> in bts
<gnomefreak> the gtk_style (i would make #1 if you can
<asac> yes ... not for crashes :)
<gnomefreak> and anyother patches you have laying around that have been or can be acked by mozilla by tomorrow
<gnomefreak> i think main freeze is tomorrow (thursday)
<asac> yepp
<gnomefreak> sorry thursday its only tuesday :(
<asac> we get new thai support ... for that a good bunch of packages will be added
<asac> updated
<gnomefreak> good
<asac> hmmm
<gnomefreak> but thats all i can think of that is urgent really. that makes up most of crashes
<asac> probably the bug about adding "Report a Bug ... " menu entry
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> asac: if you can i would say ok. but will mozilla go for it?
<asac> yes ... if its not-intrusive
<gnomefreak> or is that firefox-gnome-support
<asac> i will have to look
<asac> no firefox
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> hmm
<asac> o
<asac> r
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> report bug (where?)
<asac> will think
<gnomefreak> mozilla's tracker or LP?
<asac> don't know ... i think there is a thing like apport-report bug
<asac> launchpad
<asac> it submits info about application, like package version depends and stuff like that
<asac> so pretty useful
<gnomefreak> in your gnome menu there is report a bug
<gnomefreak> that is ran by apport iirc
<asac> where?
<gnomefreak> under system
<gnomefreak> in feisty
<asac> don't have that :)
<asac> ah
<asac> edgy of course
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> i do
<asac> yes will find out
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> at this point i would trample through the wishlists to see if you can get anything in quickly but i think most of them are a bit more work
<gnomefreak> security fixes can be done after release
<gnomefreak> after beta release at least
<gnomefreak> except for that damn filepicker
<asac> yeah
<asac> the crash you mean?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> i hope that some are gone
<asac> at least the totem patch fixes some
<asac> i guess it only crashes now when the video html element is replaced by javascript
<asac> e.g. in dhtml
<asac> not if you go back or close tab
<asac> before it would crash whenever you visit a totem site
<asac> and leave somehow
<asac> afterwards when you cause restyle ... crash
<asac> so lets hope that a good bunch is fixed
<asac> how many new one did we receive?
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^^
<asac> lets say in the last 4 days
<asac> for feisty only
<gnomefreak> i saw a few not many new
<gnomefreak> they were all there i beleive
<asac> ok ... maybe late comers
<asac> and some of course are real
<asac> lets keep eyes open
<asac> on this
<asac> just to see if impact is less critical
* gnomefreak doesnt like icedoves icon too much its too bright
<asac> hmm ... i like them more :)
<asac> icon maybe not
<asac> but logo
<asac> the one in about on startpage and credits
<gnomefreak> in help its nice
<gnomefreak> i dont see a start page
<asac> hmm
<asac> View -> Go -> Start Page
<asac> or startup icedove ... there is a watermarked logo where normally message preview is
<gnomefreak> i dont have a splash startup screen for icedove
<gnomefreak> not even the startup notifier
<gnomefreak> ubuntu == 2.6.20 in feisty right?
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrrr
<gnomefreak> ubuntu's and debians xorg.conf are not the same
<asac> hey back :)
<gnomefreak> not good
<asac> what?
<gnomefreak> i lost debians default Xorg set up and now im in ubuntu mounted on debian trying to figure out what is wrong with xorg.conf
<asac> have you run module-assistant?
<gnomefreak> no:(
<asac> are you on console?
<gnomefreak> i will be once in debian
<asac> try # dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<asac> ah ok
<asac> mount debian
<gnomefreak> ok brb boot into debian
<asac> no
<asac> you should be able to do it
<gnomefreak> its mounted but im scared the commands wont work in there
<asac> is debian installed in a single partition?
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@FeistyFawn:/media/debian/etc/X11$
<asac> yeah
<asac> just
<asac> try
<asac> chroot /media/debian
<asac> sudo chroot /media/debian
<asac> then run
<asac> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@FeistyFawn:~$ sudo chroot /media/debian
<gnomefreak> root@FeistyFawn:/#
<asac> my telco really sucks
<gnomefreak> or should i have stayed in /media/debian?
<asac> telephone is again dead
<asac> what a crap is that
<asac> provide high speed dsl
<asac> but telephone sinks any day
<gnomefreak>  No X server known for your video hardware                                 
<gnomefreak>                                                                             
<gnomefreak>   There is either no video hardware installed on this machine (e.g. serial  
<gnomefreak>   console only), or the "discover" program was unable to determine which X  
<gnomefreak>   server is appropriate for the video hardware.  This could be due to       
<gnomefreak>   incomplete information in discover's hardware database, or because your   
<gnomefreak>   video hardware is not supported by the available X servers.
<asac> tele
<gnomefreak> im gonna boot to debian and try it
<asac> irssi can run on cmd line
<gnomefreak> it can but cant enter another tty
<gnomefreak> ctrl+alt+F# nor alt+F# nor ctrl+F# work
<asac> alt+f1
<asac> alt+f2
<asac> etc
<gnomefreak> will try again but it gave me weird warnings. ill brb
<gnomefreak> im in under nv and running module-assistant :)
<asac> and install nvidia-glx
<asac> after installing kernel module
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> is module-assistant going to install kernel module?
<gnomefreak> so far its been kernel-headers and build-essential and stuff
<gnomefreak> Version 1.0.8776-4+2.6.18.dfsg.1-11 of nvidia-kernel-2.6.18-4-686 it looks like is installed now
<gnomefreak> is it safe to try nvidia driver instead of nv now?
<gnomefreak> ok think it worked ty
<gnomefreak> brb
<asac> does glxgears work?
<asac> direct rendering in
<asac> glxinfo?
<asac> fine
<gnomefreak> bash: glxinfo: command not found
<gnomefreak> glxgears same output
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> techboard meeting
<asac> search and install (TM)
<gnomefreak> im thinking you need to be there :)
<asac> no :)
<asac> i have been decorated in the meantime :)
<gnomefreak> you got your devel?
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<gnomefreak> searched glxinfo and got mesa-utils
<gnomefreak> direct rendering: Yes
<gnomefreak> that package is the one :)
<gnomefreak> i thought debian had nvidia 9xxx
<gnomefreak> for a usplash do i need linux-patch-bootsplash?
<gnomefreak> brb gonna try usplash
<gnomefreak> hmm
* gnomefreak goes for smoke
<asac> don't know about bootsplash
<asac> don't care for such things ;)
<gnomefreak> i want something pretty ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-03-14
<gnomefreak> asac: did you go to bed already?
<asac> no
<asac> here :)
<asac> what do you want?
<gnomefreak> weird crash reports but i dont remember the bugs now. bug 86002 is that a master?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86002 in firefox "firefox crash in java [@JavaPluginFactory5::CreateSecureEnv]  [@ProxyJNIEnv] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86002
<asac> have you searched for CreateSecureEnv
<asac> ?
<asac> i remember something
<asac> hmm
<asac> i think this is worth a master for now
<gnomefreak> ill search and if not ill mark that one as master
<asac> k
* asac night
<asac> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<gnomefreak> ask a simple fucking question and reporter goes off
<asac> :/
<asac> hmm
<asac> not nice then :)
<gnomefreak> asac: are you on edgy?
<asac> j
<asac> y
<asac> es
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> libnss3-0d-dbg libnspr4-0d-dbg libpango1.0-0-dbg do you have these packages avilible?
<asac> but will download feisty today
<asac> yes?
<asac> i think so at least
<gnomefreak> i hope not
* gnomefreak doesnt really want to tell this guy he is wrong
<asac> what is his claim?
<gnomefreak> I did install the -dbg package for firefox, what's next?
<gnomefreak> Oh and by the way, if you start bugging people about poor bug-reports, fix the wiki first:
<gnomefreak> E: Couldn't find package firefox-dbg
<gnomefreak> E: Couldn't find package libnss3-0d-dbg
<gnomefreak> E: Couldn't find package libnspr4-0d-dbg
<gnomefreak> E: Couldn't find package libpango1.0-0-dbg
<asac> ouch
<asac> yeah
<asac> hmm
<asac> they are in MOTU
<gnomefreak> first and last ones are in main
<asac> firefox-dbg is in main
<asac> yes
<asac> whats the problem?
<gnomefreak> the middle 2 are in universe
<asac> why do you get error on all?
<gnomefreak> he says he doesnt have them (that the wiki is wrong) if its wrong i want to fix it
<gnomefreak> asac: thats his errors
<gnomefreak> not mine i have the packages
<gnomefreak> bug 82622
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82622 in firefox "Firefox crashed [@ProcessAsyncMessages] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82622
<gnomefreak> not sure wher eyou came up with the summary either
<gnomefreak> ah looks like you got it from description
<asac> tell him he should go with as much packages of those as possible
<asac> at least firefox-dbg is pretty old
<asac> so if he hasn't it
<asac> dunno
<asac> (above is about the *no* -dbg package reporter)
<asac> any idea where i can download feisty isos?
<asac> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<asac> there is only alternate cd
<asac> hmm
<asac> found it
<gnomefreak> yep there is its the d-i
<asac> bittorrent has no sources ... and cdimage.u.c is slow
<gnomefreak> i dont think we are gonna get much more info on that bug report. so lets hope we have enough to go on
<asac> yeah
<asac> probably not
<gnomefreak> that realplayer bug i got a comment on so i might try it
<gnomefreak> im working on bug 90577 after installing realplayer in /opt but i have to say do we close this if realplayer is the cause?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90577 in firefox "Firefox crashes during form entry" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90577
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> well it gives me a little bit more
* asac out for lunch
<asac> Bug 87108
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87108 in firefox "firefox crashed while i had netbeans open" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87108
<asac> :)
<asac> i like those titles
<hjmf> asac: I've created a new MASTER, bug #71702 and attached a couple of dups per their stacktraces. Review it when you have time.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71702 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@js_FinalizeStringRT] [@js_atom_uninterner] " [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71702
<asac> hjmf: look like dupes
<asac> maybe aks them about installed extensions/plugins
<asac> its a crash during shutdown
<asac> which is of course wierd
<hjmf> well, gnomefreak is already triagging bug #87749 (one of the dups) let's wait to see if he gets more info, though the reporter wasn't able to reproduce it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87749 in firefox "Firefox Crashed  (dup-of: 71702)" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87749
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71702 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@js_FinalizeStringRT] [@js_atom_uninterner] " [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71702
<AlexLatchford> http://www.progbox.co.uk/wordpress/?p=258
<AlexLatchford> dunno if anyone has seen this
<asac> nice
<poningru> asac: question are we going to be building using xulrunner on feisty+1?
<poningru> aka for 1.9 stuff
<asac> probably
<asac> poningru: you want to work on that?
<poningru> sure
* poningru rubs hand maniacally
<asac> poningru: how familiar are you with packaging?
<poningru> not much
<poningru> and thats the prob
<poningru> but learning
<asac> i think, yes :)
<poningru> I just need tons of practice
<asac> not a thing to begin with I guess
<asac> it would give tons of practice
<asac> but might be an impossible task
<asac> of course not impossible
<asac> ... without much progress for long periods ;)
<asac> what you could do is download firefox trunk code
<poningru> hehe already have that
<asac> and see if there is a configure switch for --enable-system-nspr --enable-system-nss and --enable-system-xul
<asac> or something
<poningru> yep know the switches too
<asac> do they exist?
<poningru> its on wiki.mozilla.org
<poningru> yes
<poningru> hold on
<asac> have a link?
<asac> did you check out trunk?
<poningru> http://lxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/xulrunner/config/mozconfig
<poningru> asac: yeah I sync every once in a while
<asac> what is that link  ... thats just the xulrunner mozconfig :)
<asac> ok
<asac> what you can try to do is:
<asac> build xulrunner :)
<asac> in one directory
<asac> from trunk
<asac> then
<asac> build firefox
<asac> in a separate dir
<asac> but use
<asac> --disable-xul
<asac> as well as
<asac> --with-libxul-sdk=/PATH/TO/LIBXUL/SDK
<asac> maybe you have to leave out --disable-xul
<asac> if firefox builds and can be started and has no libxul on its own
<asac> then we can go ahead
<asac> and think about packaging
<asac> /PATH/TO/LIBXUL/SDK -> i think xulrunner/dist/... should be it
<asac> just play around :)
<asac> poningru: all clear?
<asac> you cann add those configure switches to .mozconfig for now
<asac> dfarning: hi
<dfarning> asac
<dfarning> hey how are you
<asac> thanks :) fine.
<asac> hope you are doing well too
<dfarning> pretty good
<asac> i just have a few questions about launchpad stuff
<dfarning> sure
<asac> actually ... is it possible to have some bzr archive associated with mozilla team
<asac> or do we need a product for that
<asac> 2 cases:
<dfarning> yes it is. what do you have in mind
<asac> 1. package maintenance
<asac> 2. ubuntu extension project
<dfarning> to add and maintain code?
<asac> yes
<asac> i want to have it hosted in launchpad
<dfarning> git like branches;)
<asac> yes ... but found that mainbranch can be hosted in launchpad
<asac> don't know how
<asac> actually i think that the extension development should be in its own project
<asac> product
<asac> (whats the lp difference)
<dfarning> I was looking into something like the asac branch which is used to build packages
<dfarning> then you can pull patches from other braches if they are good enough
<asac> yes ... thats the idea for package maintenance
<dfarning> products hold upstream bugs
<asac> i think i will have to do that under the hood of core-devel-team
<asac> yes ... but it would be something like apport
<asac> which is a product as well
<asac> its where upstream development happens
<asac> as we will be upstream for that extensions
<dfarning> what do you mean by extensions?
<asac> like ... .xpi :)
<asac> its about moving ubuntu specific patches
<asac> to an extension
<asac> since we have changes to codebase that are of no use upstream
<dfarning> that sounds really smart
<asac> so i want to move as much as possible out
<dfarning> have you looked into it very much
<asac> to reduce patchset
<asac> yes
<asac> i know how to do it
<asac> but don't know how to setup the umbrella
<dfarning> outstanding
<asac> in launchpad
<asac> it will be a feisty+1 thing
<asac> but i have an initial extension for report bug ... menu entry now ... as a prototype
<dfarning> the downsteam guy would love to be able to modify a couple of extensions to brand their firefox
<asac> hmmm
<asac> what you refer to is something different
<asac> its about keeping differences to existing extensions
<dfarning> how so?
<asac> not?
<asac> you mean downstream wants to develop extensions to brand firefox?
<asac> vs. modify?
<dfarning> they just want to be able branding easily
<dfarning> don't really care how it get done
<poningru> oh you mean like that
<poningru> ok
<poningru> asac: will work on that
<asac> poningru: great
<dfarning> poningru, seting up the bzr stuff too? ;)
<poningru> oh blargh?
<asac> :)
<asac> dfarning: ok, will ask about it on ubuntu-devel i guess ... just thought you know how the bzr thing works in lp :)
<dfarning> asac, poningru can you follow this you with an email to the list with some use cases
<dfarning> asac, I have used it a few times ;)
<dfarning> the bzr folks probobly have a better idea how to make this work for you
<asac> poningru ment that he will work on trying how welll ffox builds on top of xulrunner for trunk :)
<asac> yep ... i will ask there
<poningru> hehe yeah :)
<asac> dfarning: any ideas how we can make mozilla team more visible
<asac> to potential new members
<asac> e.g. team marketing?
<dfarning> asac, are you ready for that?
<asac> ready?
<asac> for what?
<dfarning> a hugh swarm of people
<asac> i probably won't be able to teach them on packaging ... but i guess for bug triaging we already have enough know-how here in channel to get some economics of scale
<asac> what would you do?
<asac> at best we could find a way to attract tech people :)
<dfarning> how ready are you for loco teams to develop customized version of firefox
<dfarning> I can get jono to sell that to the loco team which will create a lot of visability
<dfarning> but it would require some idea what stuff they will want to customize and how to do it
<asac> what is loco?
<dfarning> asac, localization teams
<asac> customize? you have an example?
<asac> ah
<dfarning> they are providing custom distros in their local languages
<dfarning> special homepages, searches ...
<asac> ah ok
<asac> that should be done in an extension as well i guess
<dfarning> firefox is one of the package that the localizers are ignoring because no one could figure out how to do it correctly;)
<asac> can you get someone here that can tell what info / infrastructure they need
<asac> and how this relates to upstream translation effords
<asac> e.g. locale packages
<dfarning> We could get a lot of attention by asking what they want
<dfarning> locale packages really only deal with strings i think
<asac> what do they do to other packages (other than translating strings)
<asac> ?
<dfarning> Im not sure
<dfarning> I will look into it
<asac> great
<asac> lets raise the mist that covers this topic
<dfarning> any other assignments;)
<asac> not atm :)
<poningru> asac: damn
<asac> what happened ;)
<poningru> asac: ok so I have to talk to bsmedberg for guidance
<poningru> cause all of this isnt documented yet
<asac> maybe on his blog?
<poningru> and biesi is saying if I do this I have to write a devmo article...
<dfarning> summary 1 bzr for build and maintaining fx and extensions 2 figure out fx localizations needs 3 figure out if we can use lang packs
<poningru> asac: naah will contact him through irc
<poningru> asac: or do you mean for 'docs'
* dfarning goes for a bike ride to think this out
<asac> i mean for docs
<asac> posted on blog
<poningru> eek thats a lot of bzr
* poningru searches
<asac> anyway
<asac> the instructions should apply
<asac> that i gave above
<asac> what was the problem?
<asac> you can just build xulrunner
<asac> right?
<asac> then use special configure switch (as above) so firefox uses xulrunner libxul
<asac> instead of its own
<poningru> well I havent started yet
<poningru> I wanted to ask the guys before I started
<asac> hmm ... he is pretty heavy load guy ... i would suggest to try first ... try second .. ask third :)
<asac> but thats just me :)
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> asac: how come I have never seen you in moznet?
<poningru> oh nm
<asac> moznet? irc?
<asac> i am in #developers
<poningru> yeah hence the nm :p
<poningru> come hang out with us dude
<poningru> #hs
<poningru> keep in mind hs is non coc all the way
<poningru> we curse make crude jokes etc.
<asac> what is hs?
<poningru> horse shit
<poningru> bunch of us hang out there
<poningru> and goof off
<asac> ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> hey all
<Admiral_Chicago> network has been up and down all day
<Admiral_Chicago> i think its crashing right now
<Admiral_Chicago> at an alarming rate...
<poningru> rofl
* poningru wonders why asac isnt in #hs
<asac> poningru: now i am in :)
<asac> will hardly contribute though :)
* Admiral_Chicago wishes he could contribute
<Admiral_Chicago> my network is being very fickle today
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-03-15
<Admiral_Chicago> has anyone looked at Bgu #92337
<poningru> you sob
<poningru> I didnt know you were alexander sack
* poningru ^5's asac
<AlexLatchford> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] 
<AlexLatchford> ?
<asac> poningru: why didn't you?
<asac> who?
<asac>  /who
<asac> gnomefreak: are you are back :)
<asac> anyone here?
<asac> can you look in about:config and search for 'mstone'
<asac> is that setting user modified for you?
<gnomefreak> yep im here for a little while
<gnomefreak> asac: what is the full setting "mstone"?
<asac> wait
<asac> my fox is broken :)
<asac> just search for mstone
<asac> should be the only one you can use
<asac> you will find i mean :)
<asac> browser.startup.homepage_override.mstone
<gnomefreak> status user set type string value rv:1.8.1.2
* gnomefreak didnt know about the search function :(
<asac> hmm
<asac> damn
<asac> I will have to write some code in order to reset that then :(
<gnomefreak> reset it? whats wrong with it?
<asac> yeah ... it should be ignore
<gnomefreak> i use my LP as home page
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> problem is that this will not be properly reset
<asac> and thus you get the "you have upgraded"
<asac> whenever you upgrade your system
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> this is to fix the "i see the upgrade page all the time" bug?
<asac> no ... that only happens if you never shutdown properly
<asac> its about that you see it on at all
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> we don't want that ... which I didn't know when I reverted the ignore setting
<gnomefreak> oh k
<asac> so i have to forcefully reset user setting i guess
<asac> dumb
<asac> anyway... thanks!
<gnomefreak> anytime
<asac> ever seen a  new gtk_style_realize crash report?
<asac> other than that of sitsofe wheeler?
<hjmf> asac: bug 92289
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92289 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() (dup-of: 72018)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92289
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72018 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsFilePicker::Show] " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018
<hjmf> it's from feisty too,
<gnomefreak> not me that is new atlest
<hjmf> not sure if the reporter has the latest totem plugin upgrades
<asac> hmmm hjmf its definitly still there
<hjmf> ... and maybe bug 91877 which is 64bits
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91877 in firefox "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed x86_64 (dup-of: 72018)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91877
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72018 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsFilePicker::Show] " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018
<asac> but should be more rare
<gnomefreak> /usr/lib/firefox/components/libspellchecker.so  is this default? or is there a spell checking package?
<asac> no its default
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> ffox has spellchecker (same as thunderbird had long ago)
<gnomefreak> oh ok makes sense :)
<asac> hjmf: if i sent a patch, can you run firefox for a few days with that and let me know if it becomes unstable? at best use as much plugins as possible: java, flash, totem, mplayer, etc.
<gnomefreak> i am looking in a crash log atm to see if any of these paths are addons that i might need to retrace
<asac> or should I present a test package
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe I should
<hjmf> yes
<asac> yes - i need to provide a package ... or yes - you can apply and test?
<hjmf> sorry, provide a package first :)
<asac> k
<asac> will be in mt-feisty tonight ...
<gnomefreak> this vfprint is kind of bothering me but ill let you know what i find.
<hjmf> I can try to build it my self , but I guess that you would prefer me to test it soon, right?
<asac> the prob is
<asac> that i already did thai lib transition
<asac> and packages required are not yet in feisty
<asac> so i would have to hand-craft a build
<hjmf> asac: OK, tonight I will have it installed
<asac> i will drop a line if package is available
<hjmf> k
<asac> gnomefreak: you too?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> probably I guess :)
<gnomefreak> hjmf: im working on bug 89267 atm but im not feeling real lucky today
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89267 in firefox "system was running with high cpu usage as I was doing other things, whilst using firefox" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89267
<gnomefreak> that vfprint is bothering me a bit because i have never seen it
<hjmf> will look
<gnomefreak> hjmf: this is the one you tried
<hjmf> yes, noticed. That was all I could get form it :/
<gnomefreak> i just asked him for reproduce instructions but lets see what i come up with
<hjmf> ok
* gnomefreak should be going home sunday :)
<hjmf> gnomefreak: wanna try to confirm this crash (bug 92278 )
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92278 in firefox "[edgy]  firefox crash by totem? [@NP_GetMIMEDescription] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92278
<asac> did all work out well now in PA ?
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^^
<gnomefreak> asac: for the most part
* asac thinks about leaving lp beta team
<asac> its slow as hell
<asac> all the time
<asac> bug 92278 is interesting
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92278 in firefox "[edgy]  firefox crash by totem? [@NP_GetMIMEDescription] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92278
<asac> if you can reproduce let me know
<gnomefreak> i will look at it as soon as im done with this retrace
<hjmf> I did on edgy. It crashed
<hjmf> on feisty's ff nothing happened
<asac> really?
<asac> as simple as visiting site?
<asac> hmm maybe totem update?
<hjmf> yes
<asac> good i will try
<hjmf> I attached my own crash retrace
<asac> hmm
<asac> even crashes on feisty here
<hjmf> ... it didn't on my feisty's. I tried twice.
<hjmf> gonna check again
<asac> hjmf: maybe i have not latest totem
<asac> there have been more uploads
<asac> anyway ... mozilla trunk with my NEW patch does not crash
<asac> but there is still a missing plugin
<asac> hjmf: does the site work for you?
<asac> it does a lot ... but i never see a video or something
<asac> just on/off of stop button in toolbar
<asac> do you see the same in feisty?
<hjmf> there is no video, its about radio stations and photos as far as im seeing
<hjmf> but doesn't cash
<asac> hmm
<asac> probably latest totem
<asac> lets see
<hjmf> Message: NP_Initialize succeeded
<hjmf> works ok form me
<hjmf> for
<hjmf> totem-mozilla 2.18.0-0ubuntu1
<asac> hmm
<asac> doesn't crash anymore as well
<hjmf> good
<asac> i swear i had a crash on feisty when started first
<asac> anyway
<asac> does it crash if you switch theme after you visited that site?
<hjmf> will look
<gnomefreak> asac: i assigned bug 89267 to you for review of retrace info. got a decent threadstack not so good stacktrace though.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89267 in firefox "system was running with high cpu usage as I was doing other things, whilst using firefox" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89267
<gnomefreak> ignore this it is for me.: bug 92278
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92278 in firefox "[edgy]  firefox crash by totem? [@NP_GetMIMEDescription] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92278
<asac> gnomefreak: please keep it open for the moment ... though its gone in feisty
<gnomefreak> i t just closed for me i dont think crash
<gnomefreak> i will retrace the crash. it did crash
<hjmf> doesn't crash for me
<hjmf> .. in feisty
<gnomefreak> this was edgy
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> i cant retrace my own crash :(
<gnomefreak> Traceback (most recent call last):
<gnomefreak>   File "/usr/bin/apport-retrace", line 292, in ?
<gnomefreak>     assert os.path.exists(report['ExecutablePath'] )
<gnomefreak> AssertionError
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<asac> hehe
<asac> you can run
<asac> firefox -g
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> oh yeah
<asac> unless there are totem dbgsym packages
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> but I guess not
<asac> :)
<asac> i haven't seen symbols for totem
<hjmf> gnomefreak: I retraced my own crash on my edgy's chroot :)
<asac> maybe i should fix totem to be dbgsym capable as well
<asac> cool :)
<asac> retracing is sometimes better
<asac> because you don't need all -dbg packages installed
<hjmf> at least is faster :)
<hjmf> right
<gnomefreak> brb i have to go downstairs for a bit. ill grab backtrace asap
* hjmf is going too to have some lunch. See you later
<asac> l8r
<asac> crazy
<asac> it does not crash against unmodified minefield (trunk)
<asac> *in edgy*
<asac> same totem and all
<asac> so why does it crash on edgy, but not on feisty ... upstream version is the same
<asac> hmm
<asac> will build latest totem from feisty i guess
<asac> there is yet another having problems with ssl ... this time in feisty :)
<gnomefreak> 0xb45ee2a2 in VlcPlugin::init () from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libvlcplugin.so
<gnomefreak> asac: im gonna see what bt is in a minute
<asac> gnomefreak: can you see if
<asac> http://www.apple.com/getamac/ads/
<asac> crashes if
<asac> you just watch 1 video
<asac> e.g. just visit site
<asac> , then go somewhere else
<asac> directly
<asac> after that
<asac> switch theme
<gnomefreak> feisty or edgy?
<asac> feisty
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> with fixed totem
<asac> it will crash
<asac> normall
<asac> y
<gnomefreak> what version == fixed?
<asac> just want to be sure if always
<asac> doesn't matter
<asac> latest
<asac> which fixes the standard gtk_style_realize
<asac> this page is variant a which still crashes
<asac> but i wonder if it always crash
<asac> i know that it crashes if you watch more than one video
<asac> and then do theme crash
<gnomefreak> i must be missing something here
<gnomefreak> maybe the backtrace commands or package is missing
<asac> whjat are you doing?
<gnomefreak> bug 92278
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92278 in firefox "[edgy]  firefox crash by totem? [@NP_GetMIMEDescription] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92278
<asac> don't you crash or what?
<gnomefreak> i do
<gnomefreak> but backtrace is not very good
<gnomefreak> maybe missing the dbgsym package
<gnomefreak> firefox-dbgsym: Depends: firefox (= 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3) but 2.0.0.2+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 is to be installed
<gnomefreak> looks like it hasnt been updated
<gnomefreak> let me try updating
<gnomefreak> thats not very helpful
<asac> dist-upgrade?
<asac> does not move things up
<asac> wrong dbgsym archives?
<gnomefreak> nope only libxine and update-manager
<gnomefreak> using pittis
<asac> hmm
<asac> use firefox-dbg packages
<asac> as in wiki
<asac> all -dbg packages
<asac> manually
<asac> libns*-dbg
<gnomefreak> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs edgy main universe multiverse restricted
<gnomefreak> i did
<gnomefreak> i installed them before doing it
<asac> but trace of bug 92278 is already fine
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92278 in firefox "[edgy]  firefox crash by totem? [@NP_GetMIMEDescription] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92278
<gnomefreak> i cant say its reproducible here with the backtrace im getting (it is crashing so most likely yes but cant tell for sure)
<asac> sure ... but feisty?
<asac> its not fixed there i guess?
<gnomefreak> ill check
<asac> interesting
<asac> its
<asac> mimetype = 0x923aa68 "video/quicktime"
<asac> but
<asac> flashMimeType = "application/x-shockwave-flash"
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> works fine in feisty
<asac> yeah ... so lets not care
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> :)
<asac> as i said
<asac> all the blame is totem plugin code
<gnomefreak> its not security so close it and explain why :)
<asac> (of course, mozilla plugin code is messed as well)
<gnomefreak> totem is backportable iirc
<asac> but totem does not use the one and only best practices
<asac> to implement plugin
<asac> so they call for trouble
<asac> i just tried
<asac> missing libraries
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> need to backport xine as well
<gnomefreak> yep and a few others including gstreamer libs im sure
<asac> bug 89267
<asac> Ubugtu: ping?
<gnomefreak> theres music on that site
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> i dont have speakers but closing it told me
<asac> i crash with xine on edgy too
<gnomefreak> i use xine on edgy i think
<asac> Ubugtu: wake up
<asac> bug 89267
<gnomefreak> nope maybe thats why
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> let me try with -xine
<gnomefreak> see if it gets better bt
<asac> can you find out
<asac> http://librarian.launchpad.net/6807256
<asac> where that comes from?
<asac> i retitled it
<asac> wait
<gnomefreak> http://librarian.launchpad.net/ is a file repository used by Launchpad.
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> is what i get
<asac> from what bug that is linked from
<asac> http://librarian.launchpad.net/6807256/%3Cfdopen%3E
<gnomefreak> there isnt a way to backwards search for that
<gnomefreak> atleast not that i know of
<asac> Ubugtu: is still alive in ubuntu-bugs
<gnomefreak> bug 1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> works here too :)
<asac> bug 89267
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89267 in firefox "system was running with high cpu usage as I was doing other things, whilst using firefox" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89267
<gnomefreak> still no good
<gnomefreak> what bug was the apple link for?
<asac> it was for reproducing crash
<asac> gtk_style_realize
<asac> variant A
<asac> that still exists :)
<asac> however: I wanted to know if you get it to not crash, e.g. by just visiting site for a short while without switching videos
<asac> and doing retheme after leaving that site
<asac> btw, the videos are pretty funny :)
<asac> I am a PC ... and I am a Mac :)
<gnomefreak> i crashed it
<asac> i watched them all by now ;)
<asac> sure
<asac> its gtk_style_realize
<asac> the question is
<asac> can you get it not to crash somehow
<gnomefreak> ok ill look
<asac> i have a fix in mozilla code ... but i don't know why it actually happens
<asac> while the other crashes are gone
<asac> before understanding that I don't have a good feeling with this patch
<asac> as the fix I have did fix the old crashes too ... I just refrained to apply it and go totem workaround instead, because i did not understand the reasoning
<gnomefreak> weird thing is i opened the video from that site in movie player (totem-xine) when it was done i closed it and brough up theme manager once i closed theme manager after changing themes it crashed
<asac> what
<asac> can you reproduce it that way?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> really?
<asac> you just open firefox
<gnomefreak> its gtk_style_relize
<asac> then open totem standalong
<asac> after closin totem firefox crashes?
<asac> (on theme change)
<asac> you have url you opened?
<gnomefreak> open firefox go to the site you gave me click on a video right click the black spot and open in movie player close movie player screen when done and change thtem close theme manager and poof crash
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac> that is same
<asac> but you always crash, right?
<gnomefreak> http://www.apple.com/getamac/ads/ at the bottom the squares pick one and it will show blank black screen right click in it and open in movie player
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> cool video is "Surgery" :)
<gnomefreak> its the nsAppStartup::Run
<asac> yeah
<asac> probably
<asac> if you can't find a way to not crash, nevermind
<asac> but you have no sound
<asac> that is not that funny of course:)
<gnomefreak> nope i dont
<gnomefreak> i didnt think of bringing speakers
<asac> sure ;)
<asac> headphones somewhere around?
<gnomefreak> my ipod ones
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm i wonder
<asac> those films are getting funnnier the more i watch them :) ... to reproduce ;)
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> maybe I will buy a mac ones I have fixed it :)
<asac> s/ones/once/
* gnomefreak wants a mac
<gnomefreak> cant find ipod :(
<asac> na ... don't like macs. too expensive just for good design imo
<asac> of course if choice is PC/Windows || Mac/MacOSX ... i would take mac
<gnomefreak> i want one ot play with but its a very high dollar toy
<gnomefreak> does sudo make install add a .de bto apt-cache by chance?
<asac> he?
<asac> no it does not
<asac> ad da.d eb
<asac> :)
<asac> 10 minutes
<asac> then gone fo 2 hours
<gnomefreak> no other way to builda  .deb huh? other than debianizing it
<asac> no
<asac> why you need a deb?
<asac> you can link plugins in .mozilla/plugins/
<asac> if that is what you are missing
<asac> when starting
<gnomefreak> its for kiba-dock so everyone doesnt have to build it
<asac> from dist/bin/
<asac> ok gone
<asac> l8r
<gnomefreak> l8r
<asac> bug 88035
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88035 in firefox "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed x86_64" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88035
<gnomefreak> asac: i assigned you to a few bugs. related in some way shape or form to gtk_style
<asac> thx
<gnomefreak> the edgy ones we can mark as duplicate of 72018
* asac looking
<gnomefreak> right?
<asac> if stacktrace is the same, yes
<asac> new feisty ones with same stacktrace matter
<gnomefreak> yeah it was the showmodal one
<asac> thats fine
<asac> just dupe
<gnomefreak> i saved you feisty;s that i found i marked an edgy one for you also so just push that to 72018
<poningru> I had a question re: 3.0 in ubuntu
<poningru> anyone else notice the really weird background handling?
<gnomefreak> poningru: 3.0 isnt in feisty
<poningru> yeah I know
<poningru> this is mofo's official
<asac> hmm
<asac> did you add sumnmary?
<asac> how am i supposed to find them :)
<gnomefreak> in your LP page
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> yes i marked one as confirm rest as summary
<asac> poningru: what kind of background handling
<asac> my trunk build works pretty fine
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<asac> will look for summary then
<gnomefreak> oops the dgy one i never reassigned so i marked it as dupe
<asac> gnomefreak: the point is i have no idea which of those bugs there are new assignments
<asac> so its hard for me to guess which ones might be related in your opinion to gtk_style_realize
<poningru> oh hmm weird
<gnomefreak> ah. well im going through my mail they should be there
<gnomefreak> bug 91011 asac
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91011 in firefox "firefox crash x86_64" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91011
<asac> poningru: what do you mean by background?
<gnomefreak> bug 92519 assigned to you for ppc retrace
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92519 in firefox "Windows Domain Authentication Crashes Firefox  PPC" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92519
<asac> interesting
<asac> bug 91011
<asac> already has good symbols
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91011 in firefox "firefox crash x86_64" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91011
<asac> its definitly a dupe
<asac> don't know why retrace is so messed up
<asac> the inital report has the stacktrace symbolized
<asac> so my initial comment is still valid
<asac> dupe
<gnomefreak> yeah i noticed after i retraced it
<poningru> asac: hold on getting screenshot
<asac> he?
<asac> bdmurray retraced it
<asac> not you :)
<gnomefreak> asac: right
<gnomefreak> hes been doing that
<gnomefreak> not sure why yet but he has one that is giving him a low memory error when retracing
<asac> ok retracing ppc now
<gnomefreak> totem-mozilla is built with totem right?
<asac> yes
<asac> damn thing
<asac> no ppc retrace works
<poningru> http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/1166/screenshotum4.png
<poningru> http://img458.imageshack.us/img458/2230/marobotminefieldlq1.png
<poningru> first one website is uf.freeculture.org
<poningru> second one is burntelectrons
<poningru> .org
<poningru> asac: ^^
<asac> k
<asac> yeah ... probably they ship broken gif code
<asac> :)
<poningru> wait do you see it too?
<asac> can you post link
<asac> i can try
<asac> http://burntelectrons.org/ looks fine for me in minefield
<asac> fresh cvs up done yesterday
<asac> both look ok
<asac> electrons has green background
<asac> while the first has fading blue
<poningru> yeah thats how it should be
<poningru> I am guessing this is something from my vidcard/laptop screen
<poningru> weird thing is 2.0.x.x works just fine
<poningru> hold on let me open this in thunderbird
<poningru> weird tbird 3.0 displays it well
<poningru> gaah this is soo weird
<poningru> whatever
<poningru> asac: dude should we ask lp.net people to have ubugtu display the firefox, thunderbird etc. bugs in here?
<asac> what would that do? how would that help?
<asac> poningru: ?
* poningru shrugs
<poningru> always had new bug reports scrolling by
<gnomefreak> poningru: i had seveas do that we turned it off i dont remember why
<gnomefreak> asac: is there a way to run 3.0 and 2.0 fx side by side without changing symlinks?
<poningru> hmm
<asac> what do you mean?
<asac> at once ... or stopping one then starting the other?
<poningru> the latter I know how to do
<asac> i currently use the same profile for both
<gnomefreak> asac: stopping than starting another
<asac> i do that
<poningru> moz no remote
<asac> profile appear to be not corrupted :
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> how?
<asac> what how?
<asac> i build ffox3
<asac> and in start it
<gnomefreak> how do you set it up to do that
<asac> from dist/bin/
<asac> ./firefox
<asac> bang
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> i don't install it like in "make install"
<poningru> gnomefreak: just put it in /usr/local/lib and symlink bin/firefox to the executable
<gnomefreak> so just build it and install the .deb
<gnomefreak> ok lets say i use moxconfig to build it and once its built and installed i want to use command fox3 to start it
<asac> how installed?
<asac> you just need to build it
<asac> afterwards
<asac> start from
<asac> dist/bin
<poningru> gnomefreak: put a fox3 soft link in /usr/local/bin to the firefox 3.0 executable
<asac> directory
<gnomefreak> do i have a dist/bin dir? i have never seen it :(
<asac> gnomefreak: just ... make -f client.mk build; cd dist/bin/; ./firefox
<asac> you have
<asac> thats the dir upstream packages up for release
<asac> and thats why make install is always broken
<asac> so just use it the way its ment to be used ... like a windows user
<gnomefreak> one problem cd /dist/bin and cd /dist and cd dist/bin dont work
<asac> yeah
<asac> won't work if you type it that way
<asac> look
<asac> above
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> dist/bin is inside the mozilla/ source tree after build
<gnomefreak> run that in the source dir like normal
<asac> go to source and run exactly:
<asac> make -f client.mk build; cd dist/bin/; ./firefox
<asac> :)
<asac> to build and start
<gnomefreak> ok cool than from than on just ./firefox (from anywhere will work or only in source dir
<asac> guess :)
<asac> ./firefox will nowhere exist, but in the dist/bin dir of course
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> you can add the dist/bin dir to PATH
<asac> if you want to start firefox
<asac> from everywhere
<asac> just put it ahead of /usr/bin
<gnomefreak> that command dont work either
<gnomefreak> the make command
<gnomefreak> make: client.mk: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> make: *** No rule to make target `client.mk'.  Stop.
<gnomefreak> bash: cd: dist/bin/: No such file or directory
<asac> ah
<asac> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<gnomefreak> yes its new :)
<asac> new look
<asac> look at upstream instructions then
<asac> how to build firefox
<asac> i don't know what you are doing :)
<gnomefreak> i cd firefox/ after unpacking it and ran the command you gave me
<asac> if you don't unpack sources
<asac> then it won't work
<asac> i talked about sources
<asac> in upstream binaries
<asac> you have firefox directly in firefox/ directory
<asac> so cd firefx/
<asac> ./firefox
<asac> should do it
<asac> ./ before firefox is important
<gnomefreak> i downloaded tar.bz2 unpacked it than cd firefox (the dir was made after unpacking) than ran the make -f client command
<asac> yeah
<asac> but that didn't work?
<gnomefreak> nope
<asac> then you have no sources, but binary
<asac> there is firefox inside it
<asac> so
<asac> cd firefox
<asac> ./firefox
<asac> should start it
<gnomefreak> it did
<asac> 21:43 < gnomefreak> that command dont work either
<asac> 21:43 < gnomefreak> the make command
<asac> 21:43 < gnomefreak> make: client.mk: No such file or directory
<asac> it did not :)
<asac> actually there are no sources for latest 3.0 released as tarball afaik ... i always have to use cvs go them
<gnomefreak> ok i just found cvs
<gnomefreak> ok its building brb
<asac> great :)
<asac> ok meeting
<gnomefreak> should i have run that with sudo by chnace?
<gnomefreak> chance?
<gnomefreak> make[899] : Entering directory `/home/gnomefreak/3.0build_firefox/mozilla'
<gnomefreak> make -f /home/gnomefreak/3.0build_firefox/mozilla/client.mk build
<gnomefreak> cvs checkout: CVS password file /home/gnomefreak/.cvspass does not exist - creating a new file
<gnomefreak> over 900 times now
<gnomefreak> bbs need to do a few things
<gnomefreak> ha i made it work :)
<asac> gnomefreak: congrats
<AlexLatchford> ?
<gnomefreak> i didnt build it i wrote a script to cd ~/build_firefox3/mozilla than run ./firefox :)
<gnomefreak> asac: iif the stacktrace turns out bad and a decent threadstack is attached is that good enough? i found another one of those vfprint stacks that have almost nothing but that in it
<gnomefreak> asac: you will see what i mean on bug 90310 and bug 92188 i think it has alot to do with vlc but cant be sure. there was one i found earlier today and i cant recall bug number but i believe it had print in description
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90310 in firefox "[edgy]  firefox crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90310
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92188 in firefox "firefox crash : install vlc plugin and try a video" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92188
<asac> bug 90310 -> colorzilla
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90310 in firefox "[edgy]  firefox crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90310
<asac> look at trace
<gnomefreak> looking
<gnomefreak> that looks like one of the ones i just mentioned but still missing the vfprint in the beginning
<gnomefreak> i dont remember seeing #4  ~nsCOMPtr_base (this=0x80004002) at nsCOMPtr.cpp:80
<gnomefreak> #4 can be any number i guess
<gnomefreak> PR_AtomicIncrement looks about right
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> mark it dupe of colorzilla bug?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-03-16
<gnomefreak> these feisty 64bit crashes seem to be mainly gtk_* in stack
<gnomefreak> asac: bug92637 is a new feisty gtk theme change cause crash :)
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> bug 92637
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92637 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92637
<asac> hmm
<asac> let me see
<asac> ok
<asac> i did expect that
<asac> lets wait and compare rate
<gnomefreak> there are a bunch but they seeem to be differnet stacks
<gnomefreak> can https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bugs?field.searchtext=IM_get_input_context&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package= these be marked dupe of the master?
<gnomefreak> beta is takiing forever :(
<gnomefreak> ok let me know ill fix it tomorrow.
<poningru> ot: anyone have any exp with libnotify?
<asac> hmm
<asac> can we find out if troll Walter has any bugs reported
<asac> and close them?
<asac> he is just trolling around
<asac> This seems to go back to my original comment that possibly some
<asac> experimental code was released into the Ubuntu dist of Firefox. While
<asac> this would be expected with Feisty given it's experimental nature right
<asac> now.
<asac> "It won't become official till early April"
<asac> It shouldn't or rather installations in Edgy should not be exhibiting
<asac> similiar behavior unless the error is common in the Firefox code itself
<asac> (not related to the system it's built upon). Maybe I'll try to run a
<asac> comparitive analysis on the dumps here when I get some free time.
<asac> he drops length stories to random crash bugs
<asac> lengthy
<asac> night
<asac> did we ever get to know how we can get rid of the "Backtrace stopped: frame did not save the PC" thing?
<poningru> asac: rofl
<poningru> asac: there is this guy on bmo called wellander
<poningru> who I think is the same guy
<rhelmer> wellander has been trolling mozilla since forevar
<rhelmer> they seem well-intentioned i guess
<rhelmer> he argued in #developers for like half an hour about how he's on redhat 7 and will not upgrade, about a month or two ago
<Ubugtu> Red Hat bug 7 in tin "tin has wrong mail spool directory compiled in" [Normal,Closed: nextrelease]  https://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=7
<rhelmer> http://quotes.burntelectrons.org/search?query=tag%3Awellander
<gnomefreak> he annoys me (walter) so i stoped looking at his comments for the most part and yes i have a way to see everybug he filed :)
<poningru> rhelmer: didnt realize you were on here
<gnomefreak> I HATE APPORT WITH A PASSION NOW!
<asac> finally online ... lets see for how long :(
<asac> connectivity problems
<asac> i feel like in stoneage
* gnomefreak feels like crap today.
<gnomefreak> asac: connection issues?
<gnomefreak> Thats strange. if dpkg-buildpackage reads /debian/patches/00list that why would i have to remove the patch from /debian/patches
<gnomefreak> ignore that i was cd'ed into ~/.Trash for some strange reason
<gnomefreak> yay its building :)
<gnomefreak> without build-deps it would fail during ./configure right?
<gnomefreak> asac: still having connection issues?
<gnomefreak> i cant believe the ff3.0 source is not avalible at all
* gnomefreak goes away for a while my head hurts
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... think this will last at least for the night :(
<hjmf>  asac: new gtk crash variant on bug 92727?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92727 in firefox "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed [@IA__gtk_style_apply_default_background] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92727
* hjmf is out for a while
<gnomefreak> btw today sucks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-03-17
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 92731 looks like a feisty theme crash reported about 18 hours ago. hard to tell because stack doesnt give anything im used to seeing towards the end. the gtk_style_attach
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92731 in firefox "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed [@IA__gtk_style_unref] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92731
<gnomefreak> ah the [@IA__gtk_style_unref]  i missed that part. is this the same as the rest of the "new" non background ones?
<asac> gnomefreak: let me look
<asac> looks like my connection did last for 3 hours :)
<asac> success
<gnomefreak> im looking through the gtk ones for the slacker on ei saw a day ago
<gnomefreak> asac: sweet :)
<asac> hmm
<asac> let me think
<asac> search for InstantiatePlugin
<asac> iirc this was added to title
<asac> ah
<asac> searhc for reflow
<asac> i named it
<asac> crash in reflow [... something] 
<gnomefreak> i have 2 IA_gtk_style_default_backgrounds here bugs 90994 bug 91011 mark as dupes make one a master?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90994 in firefox "firefox crash x86_64" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90994
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91011 in firefox "firefox crash x86_64" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91011
<gnomefreak> ha i was just at this one :)
<asac> i have the feeling that the retrace is wrongful for them
<gnomefreak> could very well be
<asac> look at the first
<asac> bug 90994
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90994 in firefox "firefox crash x86_64" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90994
<asac> the initial submitted stacktrace.txt
<asac> is already symbolized
<asac> its probably the gtk_style_realize thing
<gnomefreak> i have gtk_style_attach nsAppStartup::Run on a feisty bug
<asac> yeah ... i still think that it would be gtk_style_realize if it would be properly symbolized
<asac> keep those open ... maybe bdmurray did something wrong
<gnomefreak> this wasnt done by him this was reporters stack :)
<gnomefreak>  bug 91054
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91054 in firefox "[Feisty FireFox crashed [@gtk_style_realize] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91054
<gnomefreak> the damn email malone didnt work :(
<asac> oh
<asac> i ment the x86_64 bugs
<asac> keep them open
<asac> :)
<asac> i will run them on automated machine
<asac> tomorrow
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> noted: bug 90994 and bug 91011 ... need retrace tomorrow :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90994 in firefox "firefox crash x86_64" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90994
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91011 in firefox "firefox crash x86_64" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91011
* gnomefreak wonders why email messed up bad :(
<asac> about your tb2 build
<asac> did patches really apply?
<gnomefreak> most of them
<asac> looks like they did
<gnomefreak> only 3 didnt
<asac> which did you disable?
<gnomefreak> omg i have to look but either way its a FTB
<asac> anyway
<asac> i think you lack some configure switches
<asac> but not sure
<asac> if you name patches I would have to drop I can try
<gnomefreak> pangoxft_linkage, 10_visablity_hidden
<gnomefreak> and replytolist
<gnomefreak> the rest took
<gnomefreak> firefox3.0 failed (dont htink i had source since no make file or configure file. gave up looking for source
<asac> hmmm freddy still sends html mail :(
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> and tb2 failed from that post i sent you
<asac> yeah
<asac> i will look tomorrow
<asac> should be fairly easy :)
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> i cannot see from error ... because I need to look where the symbol that it is not finding is actually implemented
<gnomefreak> bug 90112 to go witht he other 2 you are gonna look at
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90112 in firefox "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed x86_64" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90112
<gnomefreak> asac: ah
<gnomefreak> omfg
<gnomefreak> asac: i have more of them.
<asac> :)
<asac> i guess i can just search for x86_64
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> either this IA__gtk_style_apply_default_background is bad crash or something is wrong
<gnomefreak> bug 90159 :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90159 in firefox "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed x86_64" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90159
<asac> i think brian retraced amd64 on i386
<gnomefreak> he might have
<asac> i tried to ask him but never got any answer
<gnomefreak> these are his too
<gnomefreak> i have another one :)
<asac> i gave him instructions to go for amd64 bugs
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+packagebugs-search?field.searchtext=gtk&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=&field.distribution=ubuntu&field.sourcepackagename=firefox  most of these are them
<asac> .... because i thought he has amd64 ... he started to backtrace amd64 and asked how to do properly
<asac> hmm so which one is the slacker.com
<asac> ?
<asac> its not instantiateplugin
<asac> apparently that one is the bug i visted right after slacker.com crash
<asac> thats why my brain mixed up
<gnomefreak> not sure yet one is bug 92921
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92921 in firefox "crashes upon loading slacker.com" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92921
<gnomefreak> but there is another one out there but it might have gone to 72018
<asac> hmm
<asac> has no summary
<asac> thought I already summarzied the slacker.com
<asac> one
<gnomefreak> nsAppShell::Run is the saem bug as the other ones as stack looks identical
<asac> which is it?
<gnomefreak> was filed on march 12th
<gnomefreak> bug 91758
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91758 in firefox "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed x86_64 [@gtk_style_realize] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91758
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<asac> i thik we should accept that the bug is not gone
<asac> however
<gnomefreak> hjmf is getting thosebackground ones too
<asac> question is still if rate has reduced
<asac> yeah
<asac> hmm
<asac> lets see what i get tommorow
<gnomefreak> it seems to but i would see how the background ones turn out. if they are same than still crashing alot
<asac> hmm
<asac> so you have one that hjmf did?
<gnomefreak> bug 92727
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92727 in firefox "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed [@IA__gtk_style_apply_default_background] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92727
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back i have to eat dinner (little late)
<asac> fine
<asac> hopefully we find a testcase for IA__gtk_style_apply_default_background soon
<asac> we saw any old reports that have the same element?
<asac> or is this really NEW ?
<asac> maybe its because feisty has now new gnome ... aka new gtk
<asac> and its in fact the same bug?
<asac> gnomefreak: what trace do you get from the apple ads page with latest feisty?
<asac> still gtk_style_realize
<asac> ... or maybe now IA__gtk_style_apply_default_background ?
<asac> :)
<asac> http://www.apple.com/getamac/ads/
<asac> is the urls (out of my head)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:asac] : Home of Ubuntu Mozilla Team - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Bug Triagers read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States & https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Tags | Preview archives at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives
* asac gone
<gnomefreak> asac: i get the gtk_style_realize but i will try again
<gnomefreak> i ant reproduce it at this time
<gnomefreak> cant
* gnomefreak gone for night im finallly tired
<Admiral_Chicago> night
<gnomefreak> night
<AlexLatchford> Hey gnomefreak you about?
<gnomefreak> here
<gnomefreak> oh we are still frozen :(
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 90477 im still looking upstream but wouldnt this be more of a firefox-gnome-intergation feature more so than firefox?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90477 in firefox "Copy/paste does not work if Firefox is closed down" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90477
<gnomefreak> the widest search i could think of for upstream firefox https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=Copy%2Fpaste+
<gnomefreak> asac: devel meeting it looks like
<gnomefreak> this still bothers me WARNING: library /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so not found in system packages -- ignoring because i look in varr/cache and its there but this could be why most flash retraces are light.
* gnomefreak gone for a while
<hjmf> gnomefreak: Mark Shuttleworth reports a bug and you set importance only to "medium"?
<hjmf> rofl
<gnomefreak> hjmf: its not an important bug
<gnomefreak> its DOm imspector
<gnomefreak> this is strange
<gnomefreak> i cant reproduce it :(
<gnomefreak> asac: you around?
<gnomefreak> mozilla-firefox-dom-inspector needs to be rebuilt it looks like it depends on a package it conflicts with :)
<gnomefreak> grabbing source will look at it
<gnomefreak> this is bad IMHO
<gnomefreak> one depedns on other and the other conflicts with the first one
* gnomefreak found own bug while working on marks :(
<gnomefreak> i guess its made to not be used if so i think it needs to be removed but will get with asac on mondayish about it
* gnomefreak away now
<AlexLatchford> bug 84716
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84716 in firefox "firefox crashes, screen divides after applying orca screen reader" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84716
<AlexLatchford> Think this guy isn't really experiencing a bug, think he may have just modified where the magnifier is set to appear and because it is fairly strange thing to see on your screen he thinks its a bug..
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: i would find out if there is a way to make it full screen or partial screen that way it should just be a setting. i cant find it atm on my system but will look in a bit
<AlexLatchford> well there are 4 point you input to determine the 4 corners of the magnifier
<gnomefreak> orca is a speach thing?
<gnomefreak> speech even
<gnomefreak> Welcome to Orca setup.
<gnomefreak> Select desired speech server.
<gnomefreak> 1. eSpeak GNOME Speech Driver
<gnomefreak> 2. Festival GNOME Speech Driver
<gnomefreak> Enter choice:
<AlexLatchford> No, it is also a magnifier
<gnomefreak> ok brb have to log out
<gnomefreak> mine is split left to right
<gnomefreak> and it screws with the gtk windows
<gnomefreak> thats not good IMHO
* gnomefreak doesnt know what im doing with it but i couldnt move it to full screen at all
<gnomefreak> asac: is java able to be backported?
<gnomefreak> asac: i talked to jdong about backporting java6 to edgy to fix bug 92880 im gonna play with it here see if i can build it and try it on edgy and i will get up with you when i have more
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92880 in firefox "Firefox crashes with java applet" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92880
<hjmf> gnomefreak: Tested, with java6 there is no crash
<gnomefreak> hjmf: im building now for backports on edgy and see if my build works ill send it to jdong :)
<hjmf> excellent :)
<gnomefreak> you have bug number handy?
<gnomefreak> oh duh nvm
<gnomefreak> that was easy enough
<gnomefreak> hjmf: do you have edgy to test this with the next few days?
<hjmf> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> ok uploading tonight will give link to you. this was a fast test build not official
<hjmf> ok, tell me then.
<hjmf> now I'm going to close till tomorrow. see you
<gnomefreak> ok see you check topic when you get online i wont be here tomorrow
<hjmf> k
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:gnomefreak] : Home of Ubuntu Mozilla Team - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Bug Triagers read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States & https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Tags | Preview archives at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives | Java6 packages for testing in Edgy at http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/Java6-Edgy/ | Please test java6 in Edgy so we can backport it without too much hassle. See bug 92880 for 
<gnomefreak> ack
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:gnomefreak] : Home of Ubuntu Mozilla Team - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Bug Triagers read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States & https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Tags | Preview archives at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives | Java6 packages for testing in Edgy at http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/Java6-Edgy/ | Please test java6 in Edgy. See bug 92880 for one test.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:gnomefreak] : Home of Ubuntu Mozilla Team - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Bug Triagers read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States & https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Tags | Preview archives at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives
<gnomefreak> bug 92880
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92880 in firefox "Firefox crashes with java applet" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92880
<poningru> priview archives?
<gnomefreak> its fixed look in backports
<gnomefreak> java6 is in backports
<gnomefreak> in edgy
<gnomefreak> he forgot so i built them
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-03-18
<gnomefreak> ok ill check messages in morning before i pack up pc for drive home tomorrow ;)
<joejaxx> i dislike it when i do that
<joejaxx> forget the / in front of irssi commands
<asac> hi all ... sorry ... my connection was so unsteady that I was demotivated to even try to look if I am online :)=
<asac> bug 90477
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90477 in firefox "Copy/paste does not work if Firefox is closed down" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90477
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-10
<asac> off
<[reed]> asac: ping?
<asac> [reed]: yes?
<asac> debian bug 470128
<ubotu> Debian bug 470128 in icedove "xulrunner: FTBFS with libnss3-dev=3.12.0~beta2-1" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/470128
<asac> [reed]: are b4 rc2 builds looking good?
<armin76> asac: that bug is old
<asac> yes
<asac> i know
<asac> its just that some guy told me that i should fix that bug id in debian
<asac> just wanted to know what bug that is
<armin76> ah
 * asac hates if people just refer to bug ids without including at least a title ;)
<asac> i really go crazy if i read the bug 178558
<asac> i mean ... i posted a test package and are there any comments about that recently? no, of course not
<asac> those folks don't deserve to get a fix ;)
<asac> answer: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+bug/178558/comments/36
<asac> hope that is still "nice" enough
<asac> (in line with the ubuntu etiquette)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178558 in xulrunner-1.9 "Firefox 3.0 makes everything annoyingly huge" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178558
<armin76> haha
<asac> yeah :) ... thats how things work ;)
<cwong1_> asac: ping
<asac> cwong1_: hi
<cwong1_> asac:  Couple of things I want to discuss with you:
<cwong1_> asac: 1) Do you have any changes that you want to check in?
<asac> yes. sorry that i was rather in active in the recent past
<asac> got dragged in lots of other things
<cwong1_> np
<cwong1_> we all do :)
<asac> cwong1_: i have a hald ported ffox 3 beta3 thing
<asac> s/hald/half/
<asac> but maybe we should go directly for beta 4 which is about to be released today or so
<asac> at least the CVS is tagged already
<asac> whatelse?
<cwong1_> that sounds good to me.  I was going to suggest the same.
<cwong1_> 2)  I want to hold off the switch to Xulrunner
<asac> great
<asac> hold of?
<asac> thought we wanted to use a mobile specific fork
<cwong1_> I have a lot of bugs to work on and I dont think I can get to it in the next week or 2
<cwong1_> unless you have the time :) :)
<asac> i can look
<asac> maybe we can spin both binaries from the same source
<asac> (as we already have all in there)
<asac> but lets first do beta4
<asac> is jimmy avail?
<cwong1_> ok beta4 first
<cwong1_> he also looking into bugs.
<cwong1_> btw do you know of a plugin that is equivalent to window media plugin
<cwong1_> ?
<asac> for that i would need to know what "window media plugin" is :)
<asac> what does it do compared to totem?
<cwong1_> it plays window media files and totem doesn't
<[reed]> asac: yep, releasing today
<asac> [reed]: thanks
<asac> cwong1_: totem doesn't?
<[reed]> unless something disastrous happens
<[reed]> but hopefully not ;)
<asac> cwong1_: you have a test file?
<[reed]> asac: can you comment in mozilla bug 418885 about what you think?
<asac> [reed]: i think i will release the bits in a few hours then :)
<asac> ubotu: wake up
<cwong1_> asac:  I will send u a test site shortly...
<asac> cwong1_: i thought it was .wmv files. to play those its just a matter of codec (unless you are talking about DRM)
<cwong1_> asac: is there a wmv codec for totem?
<asac> Bug 418885 – Firefox 3 shouldn't require GTK+ 2.10 (edit)
<asac> [reed]: that sounds lame ;)
<[reed]> I want to WONTFIX it
<[reed]> ;)
<asac> [reed]: reading the title i would say "yes"
<asac> but let me read the content in a few more minutes
<asac> cwong1_: i am not sure if it plays all ... at least i have been watching wmv files happily for quite some time
<[reed]> we're not changing our minimum (of 2.10), but there is a possibility we'll add some checks to at least allow 2.8 to work somewhat
<[reed]> even if they can't print
<asac> cwong1_: other players that might play more files are vlc + mplayer
<asac> cwong1_: those should ship all the codecs they support out of the box
<asac> cwong1_: i think to get all available codecs you need to install:
<asac> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<asac> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<asac> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<asac> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<cwong1_> asac: I knew about mplyaer, but never heard of vlc. I will give them a try and see.
<asac> gstreamer0.10-plugins-good
<cwong1_> I did install gstreamer0.10*  and still couldn't play some of the files
<cwong1_> I will find the site and let you know in a few minutes..
<asac> cwong1_: gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<asac> then i don't know
<asac> only thing i can imagine is that those files are DRM enabled ... for which you are unlikely to find a free implementation i guess
<asac> cwong1_: thanks ... i will be travelling in a few, but will catch up on work later - so probably a better time for you :)
<cwong1_> ok
<cwong1_> later
<asac> [reed]: hmm ... if the patch work ten i don't know why not to take it :) ... it would allow us to provide backports of firefox 3 for dapper for instance
<asac> which is still supported for quite some time
<[reed]> asac: well, see caillon's comments
<[reed]> where he plans on backporting Fx3 back to RHEL 2.1
<asac> yes ... just read that
<asac> i doubt that he will succeed on a gtk 1 port ;)
<asac> [reed]: http://steelgryphon.com/blog/?p=101
<asac> i always understood the phrase "Older distros will be able to have build-time support/workarounds as necessary, but Mozilla will not ship or test builds for older platforms. "
<asac> that those tweaks should go the mozilla CVS ... though disabled during compile time
<asac> note that there is a conflict here: distros are not allowed to ship arbitrary patches without getting review on them first
<asac> huge patches because of old gtk+ should thus be reviewed in bugzilla
<asac> we could keep them unapplied then, but that makes it harder to reuse those.
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 418885 in OS Integration "Firefox 3 shouldn't require GTK+ 2.10" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=418885
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wake up - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<asac> for instance caillon will create patches for supporting the old gtk
<asac> maybe he submits them to mconnor who either trusts him or tries to get a review
<asac> from someone else
<asac> i guess it would end up: post a bug and get a review+
<asac> but then its hard for other distros to find all the required pieces and all that
<asac> ... so in the end a hard question
<asac> but for now i agree, that 2.8 doesn't need to be supported
<asac> at least not at runtime
<asac> i am fine with wontfixing this
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> wontfix for me too
<Ubulette> asac, i didn't add libsqlite3-dev on purpose
<Ubulette> it's not used and will not be in hardy anyway
<asac> right ... but it doesn't hurt. otherwise its not even really optional
<Ubulette> asac, could we stop naming nspr with the gecko version ?
<asac> Ubulette: why?
<Ubulette> now, nspr claims #define PR_VERSION  "4.7.1 Beta"
<Ubulette> or a last put the full version in front
<Ubulette> like 4.7.1~b~1.9~b4
<asac> Ubulette: how does the version read atm?
<Ubulette> 4.7.0~1.9b3-0ubuntu2
<Ubulette> ie, it doesn't respect the full nspr version
<Ubulette> same for nss
<asac> Ubulette: i have no problem to squeeze in a ~beta~
<asac> i think the main point was that there was no real version at some point
<asac> so mike just choose somethign reasonable
<asac> Ubulette: is there a tag that reads liks 4.7.1 beta now?
<asac> i think the problem was that they didn't tag the version with an nspr'ish version... but just with the firefox release tag
<Ubulette> doesn't matter much, we can still fetch it using a gecko tag but name it like we want
<Ubulette> NSPR_4_7_1_BETA1
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5549/
<asac> Ubulette: yes ... but it wasn't really clear how to name it at that point
<asac> i think the error was to use 4.7.1~1.9 ... instead of 4.7.1~~1.9
<asac> so yes ... go for 4.7.1~beta~1.9+... if you have a better feeling about that
<Ubulette> k
<Ubulette> NSS_HEAD_BEFORE_RFC4507BIS
<Ubulette>  ** The format of the version string is
<Ubulette>  **     "<major version>.<minor version>[.<patch level>] [<Beta>]"
<Ubulette> it's even documented
<Ubulette> asac, it still doesn't solve how I can name my snapshots to keep them intertwined with the official releases we do here
<Ubulette> nspr_4.7.1~beta~~cvs20080310t1054.orig.tar.gz is no good
<asac> indeed
<asac> why not 4.7.1~beta~1.9b4~cvs... ?
<Ubulette> how could mozclient identify 1.9b4 just from nspr sources ?
<RainCT> asac: hey
<asac> RainCT: hi
<asac> RainCT: i have a question :)
<asac> why did you remove the upstrema sources from your branch?
<asac> (the extension?)
<RainCT> asac: because I find it easier to work with it that way
<asac> how easier?
<asac> what steps are easier?
<RainCT> or is there some problem with that?
<asac> well ... i would love to have a single approach for all extensions ... if you really want to keep it that way, then i am fine
<asac> point is that extensions are so tiny that I'd prefer not to have patch system in them
<RainCT> dunno.. I don't remember the actual reason, but I also find it cleaner and that
<asac> ok.
<asac> RainCT: so what do you want?
<RainCT> shouldn't be a problem to add it again though..
<RainCT> well.. help on getting it working :P
<asac> maybe consider that. its easier for new contributors to just have the upstream sources in there ... and so on.
<asac> anyway ...what doesn't work?
<RainCT> asac: I tried installing it but I don't see it in Firefox 3
<asac> hmm ... did you try to use the xpi.mk i introduced recently in mozilla-devscripts?
<RainCT> (don't know if it works with Firefox 2 as I don't have it installed anymore)
<asac> that should automize all
<RainCT> no, looking at that :)
<asac> you just need to specify an extension name + a build command
<asac> (that expects a .xpi to be produced)
<asac> RainCT: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions/Packaging
<asac> thats the document i used at my extension packaging session
<asac> it should work for all trees that can produce a proper .xpi
<RainCT> oh, forgot to read that at the end.. :P
<RainCT> s/that/the packaging season log
<RainCT> is xpi.mk already in Hardy?
<asac> yes
<asac> you can look at some other extension
<asac> e.g. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jetsaredim/firefox-extensions/mozgest.ubuntu/annotate/jgreenwa%404lom-20080227214222-fruivuu7tfxwbcka?file_id=rules-20080227041249-6uckd8mo559wu2sf-6
<Ubulette> asac, you can remove the mention of your ppa, it's no longer needed
<asac> where?
<Ubulette> <asac> RainCT: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions/Packaging
<asac> ah
<asac> Ubulette: its in hardy, right?
<Ubulette> !info mozilla-devscripts
<ubotu> Package mozilla-devscripts does not exist in gutsy
<Ubulette> !info mozilla-devscripts hardy
<ubotu> mozilla-devscripts (source: mozilla-devscripts): Collection of dev scripts used by Ubuntu Mozilla packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.05 (hardy), package size 14 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> Ubulette: ok done
<Ubulette> thx
<asac> btw ... if all goes well mozilla-devscripts will go into main
<asac> to produce the translation .xpis
<Ubulette> you can remove the whole line, it's already listed above
<asac> oh :)
<asac> ok done :) (2nd)
<RainCT> asac: Vcs-Bzr is accepted now (no XS- necessary)
 * RainCT says this because of XPI.TEMPLATE
<asac> oh :)
<asac> thanks
<RainCT> np :)
<RainCT> also, mozilla-devscripts in hardy is version 0.05 but the template says 0.5~
<asac> thanks
<asac> done
<asac> RainCT: right .. but thats a lower bound and should be ok
<asac> i have another great candidate: all-in-one-sidebar
<asac> its tri-licensed
<asac> :)
<asac> and appears to be 3.0 compatible already
<RainCT> asac: will xpi.mk autodetect the .xpi if it's created on build time and inside debian/?
<asac> yes
<asac> oh
<asac> no
<asac> RainCT: why is it in debian/ ?
<RainCT> oh, there's a BUILD_COMMAND option
<asac> yes
<asac> BUILD_COMMAND ... and you can also explicitly name the .xpi to pack-up
<RainCT> I've this right now:    perl ./create_xpi.pl debian/adblockplus.xpi
<asac> yeah ... just use adblockplus.xpi
<asac> clean will auto delete it form there
<RainCT> should I change it to this?    MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND = perl ./create_xpi.pl adblockplus.xpi
<asac> yes
<asac> makes sense imo
<asac> if you have issues let me know :) ... this xpi.mk certainly doesn't cover all cases yet :)
<asac> use :)
<asac> aeh :=
<asac> MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND :perl ./create_xpi.pl ...
<asac> MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND := perl ./create_xpi.pl ...
<RainCT> will it automatically add the dependencies for unzipping and all that?
<asac> yes
<asac> everything thats needed by itself will be added
<asac> if you need anything else because of perl you need to add that
<asac> oh wait :)
<asac> no right :) ... oyu confused me ;)
<asac> all shold be fine ... just add mozilla-devscripts to build-depedns
<RainCT> ok, cool :)
<RainCT> create_xpi.pl needs zip; I've to add this one manually, or?
<asac> RainCT: yes
<asac> xpi.mk just needs unzip
<RainCT> asac: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59182/
<asac> RainCT: you need to drop your .install files
<asac> and your .links
<asac> that happens automatically now
<asac> or don't you have any?
<RainCT> oops, right
<RainCT> :$
<asac> good
<RainCT> asac: adblock-plus should also be compatible with those:   iceweasel (>= 1.5) | seamonkey-browser (>= 1.0) | iceape-browser (>= 1.0) | midbrowser (>= 0.2)
<RainCT> what should I do with them? just remove that from debian/control?
<asac> no you can add more applications to xpi.mk
<asac> RainCT: look in xpi.mk file for MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS
<asac> default is firefox-addons i guess ... you can add whatever you want
<asac> so add iceape seamonkey midbrowser iceweasel
<asac> and firefox + firefox-addons
<Ubulette> i use it with prism too but it's tricky
<Ubulette> as prism doesn't show the red sign
<asac> RainCT: is midbrowser in upstream install.rdf?
<asac> that would be cool ;)
<RainCT> asac: yes
<asac> Ubulette: how about renaming the mozclient branch?
<asac> you think its mature enough to get a real name ;)
<asac> hehe
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> will u do?
 * Ubulette thinking of a name not too long
<Ubulette> i'm up since 6am so my mind is blank
<asac> Ubulette: hehe :) ... how about mozilla-devscripts for now?
<Ubulette> locally, i will call it mozilla-devscripts.dev
<Ubulette> or without .dev is good too
<asac> can we cann it that way on launchpad?
<asac> i think .dev is good for the development branch
<asac> s/cann/call/
<Ubulette> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozilla-devscripts
<Ubulette> we just have one branch so it's okay like that
<asac> i am fine with that ... but atm we don't even have nont .<something> branches for other things
<asac> thats ok
<asac> maybe we should once again rename the branches for all the packages :-D
<asac> remove .dev ... rename .head -> .dev
<asac> :)
<asac> and releast branches get .gutsy  and so on
<Ubulette> maybe another day later this week
<asac> but rather push that forward till hardy+1 :)
<Ubulette> or during UDS ;)
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> branch clean up session :)
<Ubulette> I have to update my buildbot now.
<asac>  update to what?
<asac> woody?
<Ubulette> ? no
<Ubulette> it uses mozclient
<asac> just kidding
<asac> ah ... cool
<Ubulette> you were supposed to comment on my ff3 sdk bug last week
<asac> thanks for the reminder. completely dropped off of my radar
<Ubulette> we should start a "package 5 extensions a day"
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> the problem is the list of viable extensions though
<asac> so "investigate 5 extensions a day" would be extremely helpful though
<asac> if we#d had a long list of extensions that are ready (license + compatible) we could initiate an "extension packaging marathon" :)
<Ubulette> blog about it on planet
<asac> ur right
<RainCT> asac: great, adblock-plus works now (after switching to xpi.mk) :D
<RainCT> asac: what did you say, does it need a FFe?
<asac> RainCT: no it doesn't just open a bug and refer in it to the general feature freeze exception for ffox extensions
<asac> subscribe mozillateam next
<asac> and once Ubulette or me confirmed you can upload :-D
<asac> (we agreed to ack those to make universe-release team happy)
<RainCT> asac: ok. upload to revu or link the branch?
<asac> RainCT: you have upload rights?
<RainCT> yes
<asac> just link the branc
<asac> h
<RainCT> allright
<asac> cool
<asac> Ubulette: you get mozillateam subscribed bug mail?
<RainCT> ubotu, bug #191954
<asac> (e.g. thats != mozilla-bugs)
<RainCT> ubotu: you're slow :/
<asac> has been dead for me today
<RainCT> oh
<Ubulette> bug 191954
<asac> ubotu: you there?
<asac> most likely a dead-lock :)
<RainCT> seems like he is ill... yesterday we had an 1 hour lag in #ubuntu-youth lol
<RainCT> (1 hour, really :))
<RainCT> asac: ok, subscribed
<RainCT> asac: btw, what do you want to do with mozilla-firefox-adblock? remove it and add a dummy package to adblock-plus or convert mozilla-firefox-adblock itself into a dummy package, or just remove it?
<Ubulette> a dummy is needed for the transition
<asac> yes
<RainCT> yes, but were? in adblock-plus, or?
<asac> yes
<asac> you add dummy packages depending on mozilla-firefox-adblock in there
<asac> so you get an upgrade
<asac> and you add conflicts/replaces to adblock main package
<asac> (verseioned conflicts/replaces)
<RainCT> okay. a last question, should I add the dummy package now or once mozilla-firefox-adblock has been removed?
<asac> right from the beginning
<asac> removal happens after migration
<asac> oh ... take care that the version is higher than the on of mere -adblock
<asac> maybe you need to add an  epoch for that
<RainCT> why?
<asac> otherwise -adblock users will not be auto transitioned
<RainCT> ahhh right
<asac> (as the dummy package version would be lower ... so it couldn't pull in the new package as a dependency)
<RainCT> that's evil :)
<RainCT> ah no, it's ok :)
<RainCT> 0.7.5.3-0ubuntu1 (new) VS 0.5.3.043-4ubuntu1 (old)
<Ubulette> asac, "You received this bug notification because you are a member of Mozilla Team, which is a direct subscriber." so i guess it's ok
<asac> yes great
<asac> RainCT: yes ... you have luck
<Ubulette> and you should stop the sync/merge from debian
<Ubulette> if any
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191954 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Adblock Plus" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191954
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you're slow :/ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you there? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> maybe i should drop my nick and use fta instead
<Ubulette> RainCT: so you will upload it to debian too ?
<RainCT> Ubulette: is mozilla-devscripts in Debian?
<Ubulette> no
<RainCT> then not
<Ubulette> and our paths for mozilla products are different too
<Ubulette> then you should target hardy in debian/control
<RainCT> true.. :)
<Ubulette> and drop iceape-browser
<RainCT> and iceweasel too?
<Ubulette> and iceweasel too
<Ubulette> yep
<RainCT> ok
 * RainCT had added those as there are some people which use Ubuntu but install the mozilla packages from Debian.. but now that he thinks about it, those aren't probably many :P
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> you can rename the branch too then
<Ubulette> otherwise, it looks ok to me
<Ubulette> I like rules files so simple :)
 * RainCT too :D
<Ubulette> that was the whole purpose of mozilla-devscripts
<RainCT> Ubulette: if you leave an ack on the report I'll upload it tomorrow :)
<asac> well .. keeping iceweasel + iceape is sane
<asac> we should contribute it to debian at somepoint
<asac> but i don't care hard
<Ubulette> it's still targeting unstable, i was waiting for at least this commit before giving an ack
<asac> yes
<RainCT> Ubulette: yes, my connection is slow :/
<RainCT> it's up now
<asac> RainCT: you can use dch -r to prepare changelog for release
<asac> and please use 0ubuntu1 ... in case you didn't yet
<RainCT> I did :)
<asac> still unstable?
<asac> strange
<asac> unless you are on debian of course :)
<RainCT> rev 12?
<Ubulette> good here
<RainCT> should be:   adblock-plus (0.7.5.3-0ubuntu1) hardy; urgency=low
<asac> yes
<Ubulette> there's a storm here
<asac> we had enough storms for this year already
<RainCT> good night :)
<Ubulette> 'night
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-11
<dmb> hello
<dmb> firefox 3 b4 is out :D:D!
<asac> hmm b4 as a bad regression for me
<asac> i cannot close ephy ... nor can i close tabs in ephy
<asac> Ubulette: ^^^
<asac> [reed]: i have a bad regression here :) ... epiphany cannot getService the login manager anymore. any idea which commit might have introduced this?
<asac> hmm ... might be my fault
<asac> lets check
<asac> no luck
<Ourgon> Ubulette: empty white pages in seamonkey-2.0 from your PPA - does that ring a bell?
<asac> damn epiphany regression :(
<asac> everything else looks  good
<asac> whats going on
<Greenery> you guys have ppa for beta 4? cos I'm still on Gutsy
<[reed]> asac: yes
<[reed]> that sounds familiar
<asac> [reed]: it looks that the regression appears to be a freed contentviewer still living in docshell
<asac> on closing tab
<asac> not yet sure whats going on
<asac> tried to backout a patch against docshell/ tree that sounded familiar, but no result
<[reed]> is it only the login manager?
<asac> no the login manager was my problem
<[reed]> ah, k
<asac> i had a hacked version and did a bad conflict resolvation
<[reed]> k
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5580
<asac> thats the crash that i see if i close an ephy tab
<asac> in beta 3 it worked
<asac> htmlDoc is freeded apparently
<asac> [reed]: do you remember a patch that tried to resolve some memory/leakage issue?
<[reed]> uh, there's been a lot of them
<asac> no ... i mean between b3 and b4 :)
<asac> most likely in the content/docshell/view area :)
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> I'll ask
<[reed]> and look
<[reed]> let me catch up on bugmail
<asac> [reed]: when did trunk open for b4 development? (so i can checkout a version in the middle :))
<[reed]> looking
<[reed]> tagged at 2008-03-03 11:15 PST
<[reed]> oh
<[reed]> b4 development
<[reed]> one sec
<[reed]> tagged at 2008-02-04 17:20 PST
<[reed]> so, sometime between 2008-02-04 17:20 PST and 2008-03-03 11:15 PST
<[reed]> checkout in the middle?
<asac> yeah
<asac> [reed]: is there anything special i have to take care of ?
<[reed]> special?
<[reed]> such as what?
<asac> or just MOZ_CO_DATE="..." checkout ?
<[reed]> that should work
<asac> no ... to release any tag i have in my tree :)
<[reed]> ah
<[reed]> -A releases tags
<asac> i know that thats true for cvs
<[reed]> but MOZ_CO_DATE should work
<asac> but how to tell client.mk
<asac> ok
<asac> whats the middle
<asac> ?
<asac> 19th deb?
<[reed]> deb?
<asac> hmm
<asac> feb
<[reed]> ah
<[reed]> 17th or so?
<[reed]> something like that
<[reed]> binary search, woo!
<asac> yeah
<asac> but pretty slow
<asac> unfortunately there are no daily xul builds
<asac> [reed]: cvs up -A client.mk didn't help
<asac> just MOZ_CO_DATE ... didn't help (as it still carried the release tag)
<[reed]> hmm
<asac> [reed]: oh sorry -A worked :)
<[reed]> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Mozilla_Source_Code_(CVS)#Specific_Time
<asac> i am c
<asac> getting the 20th now (hopefully)
<asac> i don't think binary-search-compiling mozilla trees is a really fruitful approach :(
<asac> but well ... here we go. first spin :)
<asac> how many spins do i need at max to find the proper date?
<asac> and how many to find the proper checkin (how many checkins are average per day?)
<armin76> 5000
<asac> [reed]: can you please commit a bunch of approved1.8.0.15 patches? at best all distributed over a few days ... so we can find regressions in the daily builds ;) ?
<[reed]> asac: I committed a ton last week
<[reed]> er
<[reed]> Friday night
<[reed]> I'll take a look later
<asac> [reed]: ok thanks
<asac> [reed]: its good to distribute them over multiple days i get
<asac> we approved a bunch more today
<asac> so there should be work todo ;)
<asac> [reed]: any idea if i can get email notification if bonsai burns for a certain branch?
<asac> aeh tinderbox i mean ;)
<[reed]> no such thing, no... you could set up buildbot yourself to do that :p
<[reed]> or write a script to parse tinderbox
<armin76> lolz
<asac> [reed]: yeah. i think at some point we need our own buildbot anyway
<asac> (i think we have ~4 weeks time until they go offline)
<[reed]> you better hurry ;)
<asac> in worst case i will do daily PPA builds
<asac> but that is just debs
<asac> would love to build proper tarballs
<shirish> asac: any possibility of ffb4 hitting hardy?
<armin76> no
<shirish> :(
<shirish> armin76: don'te tell me u asked the same question/query :)
<armin76> he is working for microsoft now
<armin76> so he doesn't care
<Greenery> >.<
<shirish> armin76: are u serious, asac is working for MS ?
<armin76> hahaha
<armin76> no :)
<shirish> thank god, that would be the day
<shirish> armin76: what about ffb4 hitting the official repos?
<armin76> no idea
<armin76> i don't use ubuntu, so don't ask me :)
<shirish> armin76: u're a BSD user?
<shirish> or a gentoo one
<armin76> lol
<armin76> so, if i don't use ubuntu, i use bsd? great :P
<armin76> being a gentoo dev what do you think? :)
<asac> shirish: the package is ready
<asac> i just have a serious regression for epiphany
<shirish> asac: cool, is it in queue
<asac> thats why i haven't uploaded yet
<shirish> ah ok
<asac> once thats sorted out i will upload
<asac> but no ETA yet
<shirish> asac: sure that would be nice.
<asac> i can upload the package to PPA if you want
<asac> everything except ephy works well
<shirish> I love ephy as well :)
<asac> [reed]: ok looks like 20th feb already had that regression
<asac> next build ;)
<asac> 12th? or 10th=
<[reed]> :)
<asac> ?
<asac> you decide
<asac> give me a good guess ;)
<shirish> asac: I went to the epiphany web-site but curiously the site is pretty parse
<shirish> doesn't have much content.
<armin76> 11
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> 11!
<asac> ok ... 11 is a reasonable day
<armin76> am i being helpful? :D
<asac> armin76: no idea ... does gentoo have epiphany on top of xul yet?
<shirish> ah so you guys are working backwards to see if u find a build that works with that.
<asac> if so you could test other dates ... so we can narrow down the regressoin window quicker
<armin76> does it even work? :P
<asac> shirish: yes ... finding regression window
<asac> and finall finding the commit that introduced this is the primary objective right now
<armin76> hrm...but what version of xul? 1.8 or 1.9?
<shirish> ok cool, I'll be away for a while but will be back
<asac> armin76: 1.9 obviously
<shirish> ok that's cool enough.
<armin76> what ephy ver?
<asac> armin76: epiphany upstream has committed my xul patch yesterday
<asac> so it should build out of the box
<armin76> oh...then no, it doesn't build on top of xul, only with 1.8
<asac> armin76: yeah. you should move ahead now that ephy trunk supports 1.9
<asac> otherwise gentoo will suffer from out-of-dateness
<asac>  :)
<asac> don't you think?
<armin76> that's up to the gnome team :P
<asac> get them in here
<armin76> already pinged the guy :P
<asac> [reed]: why doesn't export GRE_PATH=/path/to/my/xul/ ... not work?
<asac> is it GRE_DIR?
<[reed]> sorry, in Firefox 3/Gecko 1.9 call
<asac> k
<asac> raise the regression thing there :) ... <rant>this is completely unacceptable </rant>
<armin76> asac: leio, leio: asac
<asac> hey leio  :)
<asac> leio: latest epiphany head now supports xulrunner 1.9
<asac> still some bugs to flesh out, but definitly usable
<asac> wonder if you plan to switch to xul 1.9 soonish
<armin76> he fears you :P
<asac> why?
<asac> am i too verbose?
<armin76> haha, no idea, i was kidding :)
<leio> asac: it doesn't seem like we specify the version, so doesn't it just pick up 1.9?
<asac> leio: no it won't
<asac> you need to specify another gecko engine:
<asac> --with-engine=mozilla --with-gecko=libxul-embedding
<asac> i think it will use that in case ... but only as last option
<leio> epiphany is about to enter the official tree, while xulrunner isn't there yet, so it's a hard sell right now, but once it can be done, sure, I'm at least interested in doing that. And also interested in making webkit a choice for the user
<leio> having an epiphany using xulrunner-1.9 in the same overlay and/or visibility might be a good idea though
<asac> whats needed to get xulrunner in the official tree?
<asac> should be a reasonable decisoin to build firefox on top of xulrunner
<asac> armin76: ??
<asac> didn't you do that already?
<armin76> a woot
<armin76> no
<armin76> well
<leio> it'll break epiphany-2.18 that has to stick around
<armin76> i didn't put it yet because it broke a lot of stuff
<leio> but something might be possible to work out, such as appropriate blockers and ensuring that ephy-2.22 and xul-1.9 will stay at the same visibility level at all times
<leio> (an ephy revision that is made to use xulrunner-1.9 mind you, a xulrunner-1.8 and 1.9 user can co-exist, just at different visibilities - what you'd call testing and stable tree)
<asac> sorry ...  i don't know how and if you do releases at all?
<leio> we have a moving tree. There is no dist-upgrade alike thing
<asac> hmm. ok
<asac> must be hard to do a "complete gnome" migration for instance
<asac> e.g. from 2.18 -> 2.22
<leio> and then approx. twice a year a snapshot of the package tree (the ebuild instructions of building them) is taken, and shaped into a package tree that will get used to build installation media
<leio> you get 2.18 -> 2.22 if you haven't updated stuff for over a year
<leio> as soon as a GNOME release comes out and all bad kinks are worked out, we add it to the tree with ~arch keywords (all arches in an equivalent of your testing tree), then in about 30 days architecture teams upgrade the keyword to stable by GNOME teams request. Then stable users can upgrade immediately, and not when a new debian stable or ubuntu release comes out and they go dist-upgrading
<leio> so that's the principles :)
<asac> ok
<asac> makes sense
<leio> so in the same package tree we typically have about 2-3 epiphany versions
<leio> and xulrunner lives in the same tree, and they shouldn't break eachother
<armin76> yikes 39 pkgs reverse rdepend on mozilla-firefox!
<leio> it'd be perfect if xulrunner-1.8 and 1.9 could simply coexist side by side
<asac> ah ok
<armin76> and stuff still depend on firefox and not on xul
<asac> leio: they can coexist
<leio> then armin76 should make that happen in gentoo and there are no problems
<asac> (both binary + source)
<asac> we use a different pkglibdir for xulrunner-1.9
<leio> just a different SLOT, we slot depend on the one we build against and that's it
<asac> e.g. /usr/lib/xulrunner (1.8)
<armin76> haha
<asac> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b3 (1.9b3)
<leio> he'll have fun with all the USE=firefox stuff though
<asac> USE?
<armin76> http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/misc/rindex/www-client/mozilla-firefox
<armin76> :(
<asac> firefox can also coexist
<asac> we have firefox-3.0 and firefox package ... both can be installed in parallel
<leio> probably won't be a pretty sight in the menus and such
<asac> pretty short list :) ... we have patches for all of them in ubuntu.
<asac> armin76: could help to clean those patches up so they don't break builds against 1.8
<asac> :)
<asac> mostly breakage of 1.8 builds with our patches is considered a bug/glitch
<asac> Ubulette: we have a reporter.jar in xulrunner and firefox?
<asac> thought we don't build with reporter at all
<asac> whats going on?
<asac> Ubulette: btw, i think nspr.head and nspr are _unrelated_ branches
<asac> i couldn't diff them ... and ofc ourse couldn't merge them so i had to duplicate what you already did
<Ubulette> hi
<asac> hi
<Ubulette> nspr is the one i used for the last hardy upload, head is HEAD (a bit behind as I don't really have time those days)
<asac> Ubulette: ok ... yes. i think i updated the correct one then
<asac> please take a look
<asac> (nss + nspr)
<asac> i didn't try to merge down from nss.head ... but i guess merging down after the release should be fine as well
<asac> (as long as we merge soon)
<asac> Ubulette: anyway ... shouldn't nspr.head be based on nspr?
<asac> currently they don't have a common ancestor at all from what i see
<Ubulette> they only diverge because of the naming ~cvs vs ~1.9b
<Ubulette> are you sure nspr for b4 is still 4.7.0 and not 4.7.1 beta ?
<asac> hmm.
<asac> most likely wrong yes.
<asac> but lower version isn't really a disaster
<Ubulette> but pleeeeeese, don't up 4.7.1~1.9*
<asac> no i won't
<asac> so its fortunate :)
<asac> we can use 4.7.1~beta1~1.9* i guess
<Ubulette> either use what we discussed yesterday or we need to discuss more
<asac> is the above version ok?
<Ubulette> there's no such thing as beta1
<asac> there is beta right :O)
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> NSS_HEAD_BEFORE_RFC4507BIS
<Ubulette> <Ubulette>  ** The format of the version string is
<Ubulette> <Ubulette>  **     "<major version>.<minor version>[.<patch level>] [<Beta>]"
<Ubulette> just the last 2
<asac> what does that tell me?
<Ubulette> but as i said, mozclient is doomed with that
<Ubulette> just read my new nspr.mk.in
<asac_> reconnect
<asac_> reconnect
<asac_> Ubulette: do you see epiphany-browser regression?
<Ubulette> <asac> what does that tell me?
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> but as i said, mozclient is doomed with that
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> just read my new nspr.mk.in
<asac_> ok
<Ubulette> yes, i told you twice earlier
<asac_> really
<asac_> hmm ... when did it start
<asac_> my regression window is currently down to 2nd feb - 11th feb
<asac_> (e.g. the 11th feb build still has that)
<asac_> does that match with your experience?
<Ubulette> Feb 04 22:00:44 <Ubulette>      epi doesn't quit on "File / Close"
<asac_> e.g. that it happened quite early in the b4 release cycle
<asac_> oh cool
<asac_> so it happened between feb 2 and feb 4 :)
<Ubulette> Mar 01 02:13:30 <Ubulette>      asac, File / Close in Epiphany doesn't do anything for me.
<asac_> for me it takes some time ... then it crashes
<asac_> thanks
<asac_> i should listen more carefully i gues
<Ubulette> i guess so
<asac_> ok lets see if its really not in 2nd feb
<asac_> Bug 414894 - Remove content arena. r=smaug, sr=sicking, a=schrep
 * RainCT just uploaded adblock-plus :)
 * asac hugs RainCT 
<asac> any other extensions you are using? :)
<asac> if 2nd feb build really fixes this, there shouldn't be much commits that might have caused the ephy extension.
<asac> s/extension/regression/
 * asac should gracefully exit other contexts before writing to a channel ;)
 * RainCT hugs asac back :)   (was away)
<Ubulette> I hate when scrollkeeper-update starts during an upgrade
<asac> yeah ... takes ages
<asac> uninstall ;)
<Ubulette> it's within libcupsimage2
<asac> anyone has ipw2200 or ipw2100 ?
<asac> or iwl3945?
<Ubulette> asac, xulrunner-1.9-1.9~b4~cvs20080215t0338+nobinonly/debian/tmp/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b4pre/chrome/reporter.jar
<Ubulette> seamonkey-1.1.8+nobinonly/debian/tmp/usr/lib/seamonkey/chrome/reporter.jar
<Ubulette> firefox-3.0-3.0~b4~rc1+nobinonly/debian/firefox-3.0/usr/lib/firefox-3.0b4/chrome/reporter.jar
<RainCT> asac: btw, you probably already know, but just to be sure.. there are some extension packages for review on the firefox-launchpad project
<asac> RainCT: yes. i planned to upgrade a few more in the archive and do them all in a row
<asac> if you want to upload and file the appropriate bugs, we can certainly accelerate this :)
<Ubulette> damn, python-pysqlite2 also runs scrollkeeper-update
<RainCT> hm.. but they wouldn't need a mozillateam ack anyways. or?
<asac> acking the report if the extension is pre-tested should be easy to do
<Ubulette> asac, why didn't you merge nss for nss.head ?
<Ubulette> well, nm. this versionning is a mess
<asac> Ubulette: one reason. the other i explained above (iirc)
<Ubulette> nss was mergeable easily
<Ubulette> nspr too
<asac> nspr doesn't have a common ancestor (at least the branch i was looking at)
<Ubulette> really ?
<asac> yes
<asac> thats what i complained about initially
<asac> not that they diverge, but that they are not related at all
<Ubulette> here, they are
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595/
<asac> i looked at nspr.head
<asac> (out of my mind)
<Ubulette> that's my nspr.dev locally
<Ubulette> old mess
<Ubulette> now it's even more difficult
<[reed]> asac: CC me to all bugs from this query, please -- https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?query_format=advanced&keywords_type=nowords&keywords=fixed1.8.0.15%2C+verified1.8.0.15&chfieldto=Now&field0-0-0=flagtypes.name&type0-0-0=equals&value0-0-0=approval1.8.0.15%2B&field0-1-0=bug_group&type0-1-0=equals&value0-1-0=security
<[reed]> security bugs that have approval1.8.0.15+ but haven't been checked-in
<armin76> why don't cc yourself? :P
<armin76> oh
<armin76> its empty
<[reed]> armin76: I'm not in the security group? :)
<[reed]> I'm in two of the three security groups
<asac> [reed]: can you give me a tinyurl?
<[reed]> you can't use the url I posted above? :)
<asac> terminal is too dump to alow to copy that long link
<[reed]> lol
<[reed]> k
<asac> well ... i could. but not easily
<[reed]> http://tinyurl.com/29kell
<asac> reed@reedloden.com?
<[reed]> yes, or you can use :reed
<[reed]> that matches me
<[reed]> since my address will change when the summer starts
<armin76> yay, why?
<[reed]> reed@mozilla.com -- summer internship
<armin76> about time :P
<[reed]> heh
<[reed]> I was an intern last summer, too :)
<asac> [reed]: done
<asac> 4 bugs
<[reed]> asac: thx
<asac> thx 2 u :)(
<asac> [reed]: i see 19 with approval+
<asac> not fixed
<Ubulette> asac, does the dell inspiron have (wired) ethernet ? I can't see it on their web site
<asac> haven't heard of any laptop that doesnt
<asac> the ubuntu inspiron almost certainly has
<Ubulette> ok, found it
<asac> debian bug 470438
<ubotu> Debian bug 470438 in iceape "iceape: FTBFS: (.text+0x526): undefined reference to `SECITEM_CopyItem_Util'" [Serious,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/470438
<Ubulette> libnss3-1d.symbols: SECITEM_CopyItem_Util@NSSUTIL_3.12 3.12.0~1.9b3
<Ubulette> in libnssutil3.so.1d
<Ubulette> asac, ^^
<asac> yes
<asac> just wanted to see the title
<asac> someone said icedove might be hit by that :)
<Ubulette> damned, taken
<asac> hmm ... try to figure how long not active
<asac> if its longer than 2 month or so you can high-jack
<Ubulette> how could I know?
<asac> not sure .... you can ask an #op on freenode to high jack.
<asac> they can probably tell you inactivity as well
<asac> but i think there is a service running that you can use to take a look
<Ubulette> it's a registered nick
<asac> yes
<Ubulette> well, maybe another day
<asac> sure
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 422122
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-12
<Ubulette> another storm
<Ubulette> with heavy rain falling horizontally
<asac> i know what you mean
<asac> n8
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 422122 in Build & Release "Tracking bug for Build and Release of FF 2.0.0.13" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=422122
<shirish> asac: were u able to get where the regression window is in epiphany?
<[reed]> ridiculous numbers of package upgrades
<[reed]> lol
<[reed]> on my hardy laptop
<asac> [reed]: welcome to the edge ;)
<asac> bug 199030
<asac> [reed]: thats x61 right? i had to manually tweak some acpi stuff to get powersave facitilities properly working (e.g. dimming backlight on battery and scaling down CPU et al) ... do you see that as well?
<asac> [reed]: i think the package flood was the gnome 2.22.0 upgrade
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199030 in scim "Can't close SCIM" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199030
<asac> [reed]: ok we decided that ca-certificates should go into default install
<asac> [reed]: its strange. i see the epiphany regression in 1.9.b3pre builds (2nd feb) ... as well as in 1.9b4pre builds
<asac> but i don't see it when building the final b3 tag
<asac> was there a minibranch or something?
<[reed]> asac: SCIM is crazy
<[reed]> it's super-annoying
<[reed]> I still have not figured how to turn it off
<[reed]> I don't want to change my keyword layout
<[reed]> leave me alone!
<[reed]> lol
<[reed]> and I have "USA" on my screensaver password dialog
<[reed]> kinda crazy
<asac> [reed]: yes thats a blocker
<[reed]> is there a bug on ca-certificates ?
<asac> we will just add it to seeds
<[reed]> k
<asac> [reed]: do you still see scim issues?
<asac> for me it is gone since recent upgrades
<[reed]> I disabled all the stupid keyboard shortcuts
<asac> we just talked about that in platform team meeting
<[reed]> I kept hitting shift-space
<[reed]> or whatever
<[reed]> ctrl-space
<asac> yeah
<asac> ctrl-space it is
<[reed]> typing in other languages is not fun
<[reed]> ;)
<asac> yes. it definitly is fixed for new installs and gutsy->hardy upgrades now
<asac> which doesn't help you i guess :)
<asac> let me check ... a minute
<asac> the guy is probably asleep right now
<asac> [reed]: so was there a minibranch for beta3? remember?
<[reed]> yes, we create a minibranch for all releases, but it's very rare we take any changes on the minibranch that aren't on trunk
<[reed]> like, almost never happens
<asac> yeah ... what was the name?
<[reed]> http://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox_3.0b3:BuildNotes#Tags
<[reed]> GECKO19b3_20080205_RELBRANCH
<asac> nothing of concern on it
<asac> damn
<asac> still dont get whats going on :) ... at least my local ephy build appears to be severly busted
<asac> [reed]: reed is every commit _before_ the b3 -> b4 bump actually part of b3?
<[reed]> no
<asac> ok ... which commit is the first to consider "after tagging"?
<[reed]> looking
 * asac looking at bonsai
<asac> are the nsXULDocument.cpp landings part of b3?
<[reed]> anything after 2008-02-04 17:20 PST ?
<[reed]> anything after 2008-02-04 17:20 PST is part of b4
<asac> what CET time is that?
<asac> @time PST
<[reed]> hmm
<asac> ubulette reported that regression at 22:00 CET ... that is 21:00 UTC?
<asac> given that its not in beta 3, how much time is there left?
<asac> that doesn't go together with me
<asac> Ubulette: you sure you don't see that File/Close issue in beta 3?
<asac> maybe thats something else than what i am now seeing?
<asac> if press ctrl+w multiple times in non-debug builds it crashes
<asac> in debug builds it crashes on first attempt
<asac> @time America/Pacific
<asac> @time America/Los_Angeles
<ubotu> Current time in America/Los_Angeles: March 12 2008, 04:49:59 - Next meeting: Server Team in 9 hours 10 minutes
<asac> @time
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: March 12 2008, 11:50:11 - Next meeting: Server Team in 9 hours 9 minutes
<asac> thats 7 hours
<armin76> @weather
<asac> 22 - 7 = 1500
<[reed]> asac: daylight savings time!
<asac> thats bogus for sure
<asac> hmm
<[reed]> don't forget we're an hour different now
<[reed]> :)
<asac> did US already go back to non DST?
<[reed]> no, we're on DST
<asac> we are as well
<asac> next week we will go off
<[reed]> how confusing
<asac> what is DST? -1? or +1?
<[reed]> +1
<asac> anyway ... even if i substract another 2 hours i get 1700
<asac> thats insane
<[reed]> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daylight_saving_time
<asac> imo that should be trashed
<asac> (DST)
<[reed]> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sommerzeit
<asac> completely outdated
<asac> nobody starts to work at 0700 here
<asac> (which was true 20 years ago)
 * asac sticks his head in the sand
 * asac raises his head and takes a break while this is buildin
<asac> Ubulette: tell me that you tweaked the date in your paste to confuse me. you cannot have this regression at that time as it was still b3
<asac> 20:06 < Ubulette> Feb 04 22:00:44 <Ubulette>      epi doesn't quit on "File / Close"
<asac> 20:06 < Ubulette> Mar 01 02:13:30 <Ubulette>      asac, File / Close in Epiphany
<[reed]> woooooo
<[reed]> proper xdg support!
<[reed]> for download directory
<asac> good
<[reed]> just needs approval
<asac> also an option to auto download to folder by mime-type?
<[reed]> patches have review, finally
<asac> e.g. video, music, documents?
<[reed]> hmm, I don't think so
<asac> ok
<asac> because we need that for midbrowser
<asac> but i think that could be a hidden option
<[reed]> but this was the last big thing that Windows and Mac had correct
<[reed]> but Linux didn't
<[reed]> yay
<asac> yeah
<armin76> bumb
<[reed]> system bz2 support
<[reed]> landed finally
<asac> yay
<armin76> yay, it broke :P
<[reed]> only breaks Solaris
<[reed]> :p
<shirish> any updates to b4 guys for hardy?
<shirish> asac: any closer to finding that regression?
 * shirish looking at the irclogs to know what asac was talking about :)
<shirish> @time
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: March 12 2008, 17:52:33 - Next meeting: Server Team in 3 hours 7 minutes
<Ubulette> hi
<shirish> Ubulette: hey :)
<Ubulette> asac, thunderbird guys recommend us to build everything with --enable-static, incl ff3, xul
<Ubulette> lol
<Ubulette> see mozilla bug 420391
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 420391 in Build Config "unix/packages-static for thunderbird (trunk)" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=420391
<Ubulette> i will rename my file to unix/packages and keep it in my branch as they seems reluctant to accept it
<Ubulette> it works for me (tm)
<shirish> Ubulette: no resolution in sight for us getting ffbr
<shirish> I meant ffb4
<Ubulette> depends of what we want to fix
<Ubulette> b4~rc1 has been in my ppa for a while already
<Ubulette> there's no difference with b4 final
<shirish> I wanted from official repository, the move from ffb3 to ffb4, the 900 odd enhancements they say which are there.
<shirish> the memory leaks which have been curtailed.
<shirish> I know asac has been trying to get the epiphany bug fixed, only when that's fixed can something be done :(
<shirish> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<shirish> !swfdec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swfdec - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ubulette> sorry, i don't have time to fix many bugs, i have a job you know...
<shirish> Ubulette: I know, same here and not skilled like u :)
<Ubulette> asac, reminder for mozilla bug 421168
<Ubulette> (ff3 sdk)
<armin76> mozilla bug 421168
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 421168 in Build Config "firefox using --with-libxul-sdk doesn't install .idl/.h on make install" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=421168
<Ubulette> asac, ff3b4 crashes after a while, even when idle for hours
<carlos> asac: hi, around?
<Ubulette> http://www.osnews.com/story/19464
<asac> carlos: yes
<asac> carlos: still there?
<asac> Ubulette: have a backtrace?
<asac> Ubulette: can you tell he how you could see the regression even before b4 development started?
<Ubulette> nope. i wish ppa has dbgsym
<Ubulette> eh?
<Ubulette> what regression?
<asac> file/close in ephy
<asac> it works in b3
<asac> but it doesn't in b4
<asac> you complained about that issue on feb 04 22:00 (CET)
<asac> which is _before_ b3 was tagged
<Ubulette> it didn't when I tried at that date
<Ubulette>  Sat Feb  2 17:16:09 2008: xulrunner-1.9 (1.9~b3~cvs20080130t1344+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1)
<Ubulette>  Wed Feb  6 01:23:04 2008: xulrunner-1.9 (1.9~b3~cvs20080201t1039+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1)
<Ubulette> from my apt logs
<Ubulette> hm no
<Ubulette>  Sat Feb  2 17:16:09 2008: xulrunner-1.9 (1.9~b3~cvs20080130t1344+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1) to 1.9~b3~cvs20080201t1039+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1
<Ubulette>  Wed Feb  6 01:23:04 2008: xulrunner-1.9 (1.9~b3~cvs20080201t1039+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1) to 1.9~b3~rc2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1
<Ubulette>  Tue Jan 29 21:28:42 2008: epiphany-gecko (2.21.4-0ubuntu5) to 2.21.90-0ubuntu1
<Ubulette>  Wed Feb  6 01:23:04 2008: epiphany-gecko (2.21.90-0ubuntu1) to 2.21.90-0ubuntu2
<Ubulette> so at feb 04 22:00, i was running epiphany 2.21.90-0ubuntu1 with xul 1.9~b3~cvs20080201t1039+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1
<asac> Ubulette: hmm. maybe we should search for a commit that landed shortly before b3 and was backed out ... then landed again later :(
<Ubulette> i don't know. I barely use epiphany so i don't know if the issue was always there or not
 * armin76 yawns
<carlos> asac: hi, I just wanted to tell you that tomorrow we will do  testing upload for firefox using my patches so I should be able to provide you with a full set of .po files for xulrunner and firefox
<asac> carlos: great
<asac> all locales?
<Ubulette> damn, I wondered why my pc was so slow today, the kernel only shows 1 proc
<armin76> lol
<carlos> asac: yeah, the idea is to test everything and detect any remaining issues before we rollout the code to production
<asac> carlos: when will that be?
<carlos> the move to production?
<asac> yep
<asac> 20 mar or something like that?
<carlos> asac: well, I'm pushing to get it done later this week
<carlos> kiko asked me this kind of test before we do a cherry pick
<carlos> so we don't need a second cherry pick if something changed
<asac> hopefully
<carlos> well, s/something changed/something is broken/
<carlos> :P
<asac> Ubulette: are the xul builds you did wiped from PPA?
<asac> or are they still accessible in pool?
<armin76> plop
<asac> hmm ... apparently not
<armin76> not plop accessible? :P
<armin76> asac: you share the same .mozilla dir for ff2 and ff3?
<asac> i don't share ... if the user uses ff2 he will use the same dir yes
<asac> but ff2 is not supported anymore
<asac> its far from encouraged :)
<armin76> okay, thanks
<armin76> asac: you know you're getting bad deps on xul-1.9 on hppa and sparc? :P
<asac> bad deps?
<armin76> unmet deps
<armin76> or whatever you call it :P
<asac> yeah. i would try to fix that if xul would be the most pressing issue of those archs
<asac> but i guess there is a bunch more ;)
<asac> do you have a fix?
<armin76> a fix me? :P
<armin76> i don't even know why a gnome dep is needed :P
<armin76> yuck
<asac> yeah ... was worth a try
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5633/
<cwong1> asac: ping
<cwong1> asac: firefox beta 4 is out, do you have time to update midbrowser to ff beta4?
<armin76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5642/
<Ubulette> armin76, are you bored ?
<Ubulette> b4 is no longer able to finish loading some pages
<asac> cwong1: we currently have a bad regression in beta 4
<asac> i don't think i have time to do that until i have fixed that
<asac> so lets cross our finger
<asac> s
<cwong1> asac:  ok thanks. Do you think it will be fixed by early next week?
<asac> cannot tell. i hope to have it fixed by tomorrow
<asac> just need to find the bogus commit among a thousand commits or so :)
<cwong1> ok  thanks.
<asac> ok regression window so far: 2008.02.17.23.00.00 == works
<asac> 2008.02.21.23.00.00 == broken
<Ubulette> it's tight, so it should be easy to track it down
<asac> yes ... just need to confirm that i didn't mess something up here
<asac> lost a bunch of time because of build tree breakage
<asac> e.g. testing against bogus xul
<asac> we need an archive with daily builds :) ... at least as  long as upstream doesn't release xulrunner
<Ubulette> they are working on it
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 415180
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 415180 in Build & Release "Create XULRunner builds at major milestones of Firefox" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=415180
<Ubulette> well, sort of
<asac> bzg 390813
<asac> bug 390813
<asac> hmmm private
<asac> mozilla bug 390813
<asac> mozilla bug 331530
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 331530 in Style System (CSS) "background painting and scrollbar code should use nsHTMLDocument::GetBody directly" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331530
<Ubulette> I could archive my daily builds.. I just need more disk space
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe i can copy them somewhere?
<asac> how about uploading them to launchpad bugs?
<asac> :)
<asac> using librarian for storage ;)
<asac> i have the feeling that the above bug is related
<Ubulette> isn't it a kind of abuse ?
<asac> hehe
<asac> abuse is not the right word: workaround
<asac> it was a joke
<asac> ill think about it
<Ubulette> but I daily build only i386
<Ubulette> unless I start daily building in ppa
<asac> yeah
<asac> better than nothing i'd say
<asac> but we need a solution
<asac> i will dig around
<Ubulette> a solution with dbgsym would be nice
<Ubulette> i have them: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/minirepos/firefox-minefield/pool/xulrunner-1.9/
<Ubulette> I need to drop that +bbot tag and move it to the build iteration instead
<asac> hi phoenix24
<asac> apache license is ok
<asac> (before i forget)
<phoenix24> Hi asac!
<asac> ola
<asac> howdy?
<asac> Ubulette: yes
<phoenix24> I'm good!
<asac> Ubulette: do we really need a full archive?
<phoenix24> asac: Theres another confusion.. when extracting the latest CVS snapshot.
<Ubulette> asac, full archive of what ?
<asac> apt archive i mean ... instead of just a single directory
<asac> (though it shouldn't be much different)
<Ubulette> synaptic is not very good with multiple versions of multi-debs packages
<asac> thats what i mean
<Ubulette> apt-get could be scripted a bit to achieve a fast regression search
<asac> i don't mind about it being an archive
<asac> i just want a directory with all those builds in :)
<asac> maybe even a tarball per build that contains all the debs
<asac> (so its easier to download and find)
<Ubulette> the archive part is not very difficult
<Ubulette> xul is about 100MB per day with dbgsym
<asac> with sources?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> thats 10 GB for 100 days :)
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5643/
<asac> whats up with sm?
<Ubulette> mostly broken
<asac> hehe ... no iam talking about the size ;)
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5644/
<asac> k
<asac> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsquery.cgi?treeid=default&module=all&branch=HEAD&branchtype=match&dir=&file=&filetype=match&who=&whotype=match&sortby=Date&hours=2&date=explicit&mindate=2008-02-20&maxdate=2008-02-17&cvsroot=/cvsroot
<asac> any other guess than the commit i named :)
<asac> Bug 417699
<asac> mozilla Bug 417699
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 417699 in MailNews: Backend "Crash when start SeaMonkey MailNews and Thunderbird [@ nsXULTreeBuilder::SetTree ]" [Critical,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=417699
<asac> but maybe its mozilla bug 414747
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 414747 in Extension/Theme Manager "Firefox crashes during Addons -> Find Update [@nsQueryInterface::operator()]" [Critical,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=414747
<asac> which was backed out right before b3
<asac> but the weakref is just on the listener
<asac> Bug 414894
<asac> mozilla Bug 414894
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 414894 in DOM "Remove content arena" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=414894
<asac> scratch that
<Ubulette> can't you shorten a bit more ?
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> after doing more rebuilds
<asac> let me go to other room and see how far the build got
<asac> scim is now back on me :/
<Ubulette> don't know, i'm using it for jp anyway
<asac> yeah
<Ubulette> but i've configured it to never be on my way when i don't need it
<asac> but i breaks my emacs usage
<asac> i use ctrl+space to set a mark
<Ubulette> change the binding
<asac> ill remove scim for now and bug our scim guy :)
<asac> there should be a setting to not enable it at all
<asac> ok ... after restarting gnome session its gone :-P
<Ubulette> for some reason, I now have tamil installed while i only had fr/jp/cn before
<asac> thats all "chinese" for me :)
<Ubulette> வயஅடை
<asac> hehe
<Ubulette> 日本語
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-13
<Ubulette> at least it works fine :)
<asac> does babelfish translate that? :)
<Ubulette> the 2nd yes, the 1st no, i don't speak tamil
<asac> yay, tomboy notes crashed again
<asac> gnome bug 519667
<ubotu> Gnome bug 519667 in General "ctrl+w, close on file menu, close button on tab don't work." [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=519667
<Ubulette> good, i've fixed seamonkey 2, at last
<asac> thats reported against b4pre 2802
<asac> Ubulette: was it broken?
<Ubulette> i still have weird message in the console but now, it's usable again
<Ubulette> messageS
<Ubulette> it was unable to display anything
<Ubulette> just blank pages
<asac> upstream bug?
<Ubulette> installer
<asac> ah
<Ubulette> like the one rejected by thunderbird
<asac> you have bug id?
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> asac, thunderbird guys recommend us to build everything with --enable-static, incl ff3, xul
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> see mozilla bug 420391
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 420391 in Build Config "unix/packages-static for thunderbird (trunk)" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=420391
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> i will rename my file to unix/packages and keep it in my branch as they seems reluctant to accept it
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> it works for me (tm)
<Ubulette> damn xchat can't copy timestamps
<asac> if am not mistaken 18 feb 2300 utc works as well
<asac> no lets see 19 :)
<asac> i just hope that i didn't mess up anything when testing the 20th feb
<jtv> carlos: I want to cancel that export request that keeps failing.  See anything wrong with this SQL (apart from it returning the same value again and again for each requested file)?
<jtv> https://pastebin.canonical.com/3192
<carlos> jtv: wrong channel...
<jtv> carlos: whoopsie
<jtv> (damn rearranging tabs)
<asac> [reed]: its strange. if i use nsILocaleService g
<asac> to GetLocaleComponentForUserAgent
<asac> its not the same value that is in user agent
<asac> for instance: install de.xpi
<asac> export LANG=de_DE
<asac> firefox
<asac> you will see that the user-agent has _just_ de
<asac> but the function about returns de-DE
<asac> this is confusing
<asac> bug 201753
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201753 in mozilla-devscripts "[MIR] please promote mozilla-devscripts to main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201753
<asac> Ubulette: ^^^
<asac> hehe
<asac> !package mozilla-devscripts
<asac> !mozilla-devscripts
<asac> hmm
<asac> !info mozilla-devscripts
<ubotu> Package mozilla-devscripts does not exist in gutsy
<asac> !info mozilla-devscripts/hardy
<ubotu> Package mozilla-devscriptshardy does not exist in gutsy
<asac> !info hardy mozilla-devscripts
<ubotu> Package hardy does not exist in gutsy
<asac> !info mozilla-devscripts hardy
<ubotu> mozilla-devscripts (source: mozilla-devscripts): Collection of dev scripts used by Ubuntu Mozilla packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.05 (hardy), package size 14 kB, installed size 108 kB
<asac> ha
<asac> i made it ;)
<asac> bug 201753
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201753 in mozilla-devscripts "[MIR] please promote mozilla-devscripts to main" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201753
<asac> Ubulette: ^^^
<asac> ok ... so there are no constraints anymore
<asac> everything can use it
<Dat1> Hi Guys, I have a quick question: Will firefox 3 beta 4 come to hardy? If yes, when?
<Dat1> Also, what is the firefox 3 inclusion process for hardy? Is Firefox final version going to be released before the release of hardy? If not, will it be included via an SRU? I am just asking out of curiosity...
<Dat1> hmm, nobody there...
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=303214
<asac> Dat1: as soon as we have sorted a regression
<asac> caused in epiphany by it
<asac> the package is ready (on its own)
<Dat1> asac: Thx a lot for the info!
<asac> Dat1: not sure about the final release
<asac> but most likely we will release with an RC
<asac> of course we will update that through security once final becomes available
<asac> afaik there is also a hardy update scheduled a few month after release.
<asac> e.t. 8.04.1
<asac> that will include latest as well
<Dat1> Ah, great. I am new to the ubuntu community and it is always great to get further information on the developing process!
<Dat1> As far as I am informed, you are the one responsible for the mozilla stuff in ubuntu, right?
<Dat1> You're doing a great job!
<armin76> i am!
<armin76> not for ubuntu, though *g*
<asac> Dat1: yes
<asac> Dat1: thank the whole team
<xhaker> asac: you forgot to update the version of the ubufox extension, it still shows up as beta1 in firefox
<xhaker> asac: also, i'm interested in this latest change that directs the user to google when connected.
 * xhaker built it here.
<xhaker> install.rdf states beta2 :S
 * xhaker looking into bzr commits
<asac> xhaker: he?
<asac> you sure you don't have a local install ?
<asac> if you can uninstall in addons manager, you have a local version
<xhaker> i've built the package myself and installed. I've just removed the .mozilla folder and will check. orig.tar.gz contained the correct version string in the .rdf
<asac> xhaker: most likely you had a ubufox install in your profile
<xhaker> ^and will check if it works now
<asac> (which will always win)
<xhaker> ahh, bummer. firefox doesn't pick it up. now ubufox is not in the list
<asac> xhaker: firefox 2?
<xhaker> 3
<asac> is it in /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/ ?
 * xhaker dpkg -L
<xhaker> heh. doesn't seem to be
<asac> he?
<asac> you sure you built the right package?
<asac> xhaker: is the package already built in launchpad?
<asac> can you try to install that .deb?
<asac> (ubuntu2)
<xhaker> http://pastebin.com/d1884adaf
<asac> its installed
<xhaker> strange.. it doesn't show up on the list. The startpage is even the firefox branded one.
<xhaker> on a new progfile
<asac> well if its not used you get the upstream behaviour
<asac> so that is expected
<asac> try to remove all extension.* files in your profile
<asac> and start firefox again
<xhaker> i've removed .mozilla/
<xhaker> asac: i think i'll test again with the package from the buildd but i've built this in pbuilder. don't think it will be diferent :D
<asac> sounds strange
<xhaker> should ubufox@ubuntu.com be a folder?
<asac> no  a link to a folder
<xhaker> oh.. then that's it!
<asac> hmm
<asac> is that a folder?
<xhaker> ls -l says so :) and it got nothing inside
<asac> k
<xhaker> should it link to /usr/share/ubufox ?
<asac> yes
<xhaker> great! testing before it hit the repositories
<asac> yeah
<asac> well its a bug
<asac> i should remove those dirs in preinst
<xhaker> asac: this was a project idea from GSoC, that I wrote
<asac> i thought i did that already
<asac> oh cool
<xhaker> glad to see it implemented. i though of doing some integration with n-m though. but the effect is the same
<xhaker> from where did you get this idea?
<xhaker> s/though/thought
<asac> its not my efford. its been discussed with google. no idea how it started
<asac> i just implemented it on firefox side
<xhaker> asac: no related blueprint ?
<asac> no idea ... sorry ;)
<asac> xhaker: can you purge the ubufox package
<asac> then install the previous one
<asac> and test the latest from bzr in a minute please?
<asac> xhaker: bzr is updaed
<asac> xhaker: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubufox/ubuntu
<asac> xhaker: ?
<asac> Ubulette: so what is about reporter.jar? is that build by accident?
<[reed]> heh, who broke Hardy? :)
<asac> me?
<asac> [reed]: how?
<asac> still works for me
<[reed]> I see this mail to ubuntu-devel-announce
<asac> no time to read mails right now :)
<asac> can you summarize?
<[reed]> lp bug 201673
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201673 in glibc "REGRESSION: glibc 2.7-9ubuntu1 NSS module broken due to toolchain changes" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201673
<asac> k
<asac> appears to be fix released ;)
<asac> luckily i aborted the upgrade because i needed to install something else
 * asac sport
<Ubulette> hi
<armin76> yo
<armin76> Ubulette: btw, the dialog thing got fixed with b4
<armin76> the ssl stuff
<armin76> didn't try with an snapshot yet
<Ubulette> b5pre, no, no time those days... and my .head branches are/were stuck with b4
<xhaker> asac: i'm testing the upgrade from ubufox. ubuntu2 -> ubuntu3. sorry to have disappeared earlier, some business partner showed up at my house
 * xhaker has to fake the situation.
<xhaker> asac: the new ubufox preinst fixes the upgrade :) thanks
<arno_> hi
<Ubulette> asac, <asac> sport <= what kind of sport do you do ?
<Ubulette> [reed], http://glandium.org/blog/?p=183
<[reed]> <g>
<[reed]> he's been much more helpful lately
<[reed]> used to be a pain to deal with
<[reed]> but he's actually been pretty responsive
<[reed]> which makes it much easier for me to help him out
<[reed]> Ubulette: Thanks for letting me know about that.
<[reed]> :)
<Ubulette> he also updated one of my patches that you committed afterwards
<[reed]> cool
<arno_> I'd like to package a firefox extension for ubuntu. But I don't use ubuntu myself. So, I'd like to known if some of you have the experience of packaging for ubuntu while using debian, and if so, what are the main differences and the main things to care about ?
<Ubulette> we have our own way to package extensions
<Ubulette> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions/Packaging
<Ubulette> asac, your email is parsed, mine isn't: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/firefox-3.0/3.0~b4+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<arno_> Ubulette: ok
<arno_> that seems to work fine, I could build an extension package
<Ubulette> arno_, why would you want to do that if you don't even use ubuntu ? (just curious)
<arno_> Ubulette: because I usually make personal packages of extensions I use (mainly to get them easily when I create a new profile)
<arno_> and I discovered ubunt mozilla-devscripts, and now, I want to package my extensions that way
<arno_> Then, I feel it would not be much effoter to make at least one them a real ubuntu package
<arno_> much *effort*
<Ubulette> asac, please push your last changes to ff3.head
<asac> oh didn't i?
<asac> let me first repair my system
<asac> which is busted due to a bad upgrade
<asac> i cannot sign ... cannot start desktop applications
<asac> lets hope
<asac> rebootin
<asac> system was completely trashed
<arno_> how do I generate source package with XPI.TEMPLATE ?
<asac> create an upstream branch
<asac> branch from that an ubuntu branch
<asac> copy the debian/ directory from XPI....
<asac> and adapt the debian/rules debian/control debian/copyright
<asac> arno_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions/Packaging
<arno_> I mean: I've followed that tutorial except I don't use a version control. I can run debuild -b, but debuild fails
<asac> arno_: if you want to upload that extension to ubuntu, please consider to use bzr
<asac> arno_: hard to say without a message3
<asac> (error message)
<asac> arno_: we have the firefox-extensions project in launchpad and it would be beneficial to have all packaged extensions in there
<arno_> ok
<asac> arno_: anyway ... if you show me the error i can probably tell whats going on
<arno_> I just want to check the feasability first, but I've found the solution anyway:
<asac> sure
<arno_>  create a orig.tar.gz with just the .xpi in it
<asac> arno_: ?
<asac> Ubulette: ok let me look
<arno_> asac: when using debuild, I could not produce a source package because there was no orig.tar.gz file
<asac> Ubulette: can you merge  back from .dev? we have a missing changelog entry on .head (vs .dev)
<asac> if you want i can do that
<Ubulette> if dev is in sync, i can do it
<asac> Ubulette: ffox head pushed
<asac> let me see whats up with xul
<Ubulette> ok
<Ubulette> xul is ok i guess
<asac> rev 197
<asac> no xul has diverged
<asac> i probably uncommitted
<asac> most likely just the release changelog entry
<Ubulette> oh, then trash my b5, i'll redo it
<asac> Ubulette: ok thanks
<asac> sorry. there was something that needed a fix ...  ah right bumping of build requirements
<asac> ok xul.head is now rev 187
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 422538
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 422538 in DOM: HTML "Ogg Theora backend for HTML5 video element" [Enhancement,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=422538
<asac> Ubulette: ok i intentionalls didn't fix the upstream version of nspr
<asac> Ubulette: is everything sorted for you now?
<asac> (e.g. versioning) ... or do we need discussion
<asac> arno_: you most likely have glitch in the file name of the orig.tar.gz you produced
<asac> it has to be PACKAGENAME_UPSTREAMVERSION.orig.tar.gz
<Ubulette> asac, we need more discussion. I can't tie the xul version within nss/nspr versions using mozclient as it's not taggued that way at all
<asac> the xul version was mikes idea afafik
<asac> we could use the ffox version
<asac> (which is used to tag )
<Ubulette> we can't. no file in the nss/nspr trees are taggued with this
<Ubulette> only client.mk
<Ubulette> i mean, if you fetch the tip of nss or nspr, there's no way to find a FF tag
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5663/
<Ubulette> you can't just pick up a random tag
<Ubulette> bug 201961
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201961 in firefox-3.0 "firefox-3.0 dependency on xulrunner-1.9 isn’t strict enough" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201961
<arno_> bad luck: the extension I'm working on not compatible with firefox 3b :)
<armin76> eh? ff-2.0.0.13 again? sigh
<armin76> you guys know if it contains security fixes?
<armin76> [reed]: ?
<asac> arno_: did you try to force compatibililty?
<asac> arno_: btw, if you work on an extension, please add that to the firefox3extension wiki page
<asac> even if the outcome is that its not compatible ... we have a table for that as well there
<asac> and adding it there helps others to not look at it again
<asac> arno_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions
<asac> arno_: on that page is a trick to force compatibility (so you can test if it works without coding)
<arno_> asac: no, it does not work by bumping maxversion, if I have time in the next few days, I'll try to investigate more
<asac> arno_: what do you mean?
<asac> aeh sorry
<arno_> I'll add it to the list on the wiki
<asac> that was armin76 ^^^^
<asac> arno_: thanks
<asac> arno_: yes. but most likely its a good idea to ahead and package anothe rextension
<asac> there should be plenty available that are compatible already
<asac> arno_: for instance: all-in-one-sidebar
<asac> armin76: write a mail to dveditz@cruzio.com ... and ask to be added to the security-announce list (tell him that you are the gentoo mozilla maintainer)
<asac> Ubulette: you sure?
<asac> afaik they tag nspr/nss for release with the FIREFOX version
<asac> (and use that tag in client.mk to checkout)
<Ubulette> you don't get what I mean
<asac> sorry, maybe rephrase
<Ubulette> I want to package nss~cvs so I don't have access to any other sources
<asac> yes
<asac> thats true
<Ubulette> so to extract the nss version, I need it to be somewhere in that source tree
<Ubulette> and 1.9bx is nowhere
<Ubulette> it's taggued with that at the last minute
<asac> yes. but can't we assume that current head is going to be tagged like the next release?
<Ubulette> and the tag is not on HEAD but at some older point in time
<asac> yes. but it would be conservative approach to use the _next_ beta /rc release?
<asac> i mean its either that or a ahead
<asac> so choosing the next beta should safe because users can still be upgraded (which is effectively downgrading)
<asac> anyway ... all this is what i ment when i questioned the feasibility of nss/nspr HEADs
<asac> (for packaging)
<asac> as long as we don't need to patch xul for changes in nss we are safe
<asac> but once that happen putting that change in xulrunner.head might be wrong
<Ubulette> it was often needed, ie when nss is bumped in trunk between two releases, you can no longer build xul with system xul if you don't bump nss too
<asac> Ubulette: yes. but why not just track the TAG in client.mk
<asac> instead of the HEAD
<asac> at least if the purpose to track nss is xulrunner/firefox (and not nss) itself ... it would be a compromise
<Ubulette> because it's not possible either
<asac> why?
<asac> you could checkout HEAD of client.mk. look at the tag in there and use that?
<Ubulette> sure but you'll get that:
<Ubulette> NSPR_CO_TAG          = NSPR_4_7_1_BETA1
<Ubulette> NSS_CO_TAG           = NSS_3_12_BETA2
<asac> right
<asac> we could say that our nspr.head and hss.head branch will always package the tags in client.mk
<Ubulette> that's no longer head
<asac> its a compromise :)
<Ubulette> i have another idea
<asac> nss realhead is something that might just not be usable in combination of our xul.head branc
<asac> h
<asac> ?
<Ubulette> fetch head nss + mozilla/config/milestone.txt head
<Ubulette> mozilla/config/milestone.txt gives me the gecko version in trunk
<asac> yes ... thats how we could guess a conservative version
<asac> however we still don't know if we are ahead of release
<asac> as long as you don't need to change xul for that its fine imo
<asac> but once that happens we have a problem
<Ubulette> today, it will give me 1.9b5pre so I could do 4.7.1~beta~1.9b5~cvsXXXXXXXX
<asac> right
<asac> but what would you do if xul doesn't build anymore with that?
<asac> will you stop and wait till xul upstream catches up?
<Ubulette> so far, it happened only once and i fixed xul
<asac> well .. but then we cannot use that xul branch for next release anymore
<asac> (at least if we are out of luck)
<Ubulette> we did
<asac> most likely we had luck and xul catched up _before_ release?
<Ubulette> you even took the patch in ff2
<asac> hmm
<asac> ff2 is something different
<asac> Ubulette: my whole point is: as long as we don't run ahead of the _final_ release i am fine with everything
<asac> i just want to preven that we end up in final hardy with nss/nspr that isn't ment to be shipped with ffoc 3
<Ubulette> why would we run ahead? we don't push random versions to hardy
<asac> we would run aheade on the .head branch
<Ubulette> no, I will, you wont
<asac> so the model we currently use for xul and ffox doesn't work ...
<asac> e.g. develop towards next release ... then merge down and release
<asac> thats all ok. it just means that .head and .dev branch will diverge and most likely won't be really usable to merge down
<asac> (its just that we have to remember when doing that)
<Ubulette> it will ftbfs anyway
<asac> can we figure which cvs version was used to tag?
<Ubulette> we just have a revision, but it's often reassigned
<arno_> bad news again: I don't think there would be an easy fix to make chromatabs work with firefox 3b :(
<arno_> asac: I don't use all in one sidebar. I prefer to package an extension I use
<Ubulette> asac, nspr_4.7.1~beta~1.9b5~cvs20080310t1054.orig.tar.gz
<Ubulette>       nspr_4.7.1~beta~1.9b4.orig.tar.gz
<asac> arno_: sure
<asac> arno_: can you contact the devs of chromatabs?
<asac> arno_: maybe they have a cvs or svn and already have it fixed there?
<arno_> asac: ok. Otherwise, I think, I'll package console2, it works fine with checkCompatibility to false
<asac> cool
<asac> remember to check licensing if possible
<arno_> yes, chromatabs and console2 are trilicensed
<asac> perfect
<asac> is there even a license file in source/xpi?
<arno_> console2: there is a licence file
<arno_> chromatabs: there is a licence file with only mpl, but source files contain tri-licence headers
<arno_> hmm, may be something to ask them when I write them ...
<arno_> just to clarify: is it trilicence or mpl
<asac> yes
<asac> in worst case mpl is ok as well
<asac> trilicense is of course preferred
<asac> as MPL is a somewhat crappy license ;)
<asac> arno_: please remember to add that info to the wiki page (even if you don't package it)
<asac> helps a lot if someone wants to check in future
<arno_> ok
<asac> and package it
<arno_> should I put my name as ubuntu qa contact ?
<arno_> or someone else ?
<Ubulette> Bug 201993
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201993 in firefox-3.0 "search function in firefox 3 does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201993
<Ubulette> anyone seeing this ? I can't reproduce here
<asac> is that b4?
<asac> no i can't
<asac> almost certainly an extension issue
<asac> he should try to start in -safe-mode
<asac> and see if its fixed
<asac> then disable extensions one by one ... and so on
<asac> i have a script for such kind of bugs
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/try-extdisable.py
<asac> Ubulette: ^^
<Ubulette> Bug 201997
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201997 in firefox-3.0 "Source code window is empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201997
<Ubulette> probably the same
<asac> yes. if its unreproducible then almost certainly
<asac> 90% of the bugs firefox sees are extension related
<asac> its somewhat important to get the info which extension caused it
<asac> maybe we should create a list about extensions and known symptoms
<asac> i was pretty bad aobut that for firefox 2
<asac> e.g. setting up a list
<asac> only the most nasty ones i have in mind
<asac> Ubulette: finally i added the apport hook py script in this upload
<Ubulette> yes, i've seen it
<asac> so if you see bug reports without ExtensionSummary.txt attached ... closing bugs
<asac> and asking to resubmit through Help -> Report a Problem is the way t got
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/resubmit-bug-menu.py
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-14
<Ubulette> i'm not very good at bug triaging
<Ubulette> i just pick up some bugs mostly at random intervals so i'm not reliable for that job
<asac> its not ment to be a job assignment
<asac> just wanted to give you helper scripts so you don't need to write things that are common
<Ubulette> [reed], what is sisyphus ?
<asac> (in case you look at bugs)
<Ubulette> ok, thx
<asac> would be good if you could listen a bit more after updates for serious regressions
<asac> you don'Ät need to process them.
<asac> in the long run i hope to push the bug triaging to te QA team
<asac> isn't really a good investment to waste developers times on processing bugs imo.
<asac> developers should fix them ... but not triage them
<Ubulette> <asac> Ubulette: so what is about reporter.jar? is that build by accident? <= no idea, it's built everywhere, i never looked into this.
<Ubulette> does it hurt ?
<asac> yes it wastes pricious CD space
<asac> its identical so if it cannot go we should at least link it
<asac> s/pri/pre/
<asac> we have someone that regularly looks for wasted space on CD ... and reporter.jar showed up :)
<asac> i can take a look if you don't know
<asac> just thought you might know whats this aboute
<asac> Ubulette: btw we are now in beta freeze
<Ubulette> yep, got the announce
<Ubulette> too bad for prism
<asac> ah ... cool so you are finally subscribed :)
<asac> prism?
<asac> its in universe
<asac> it just needs a manual push through the queue
<asac> no approval (well. except ff)
<Ubulette> that small window usually occurs when you don't restart ff after an upgrade
<asac> yes right
<asac> i have seen that too now that i think about it
<asac> maybe we should have a session at UDS about how we can make ffox/xul upgrades more graceful
<asac> in fact we would need to force a restart ... somehow
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Ideas/Intrepid
<asac> feel free to add ideas ;)
<asac> is intrepid actually the right spelling?
<asac> ok appears to be right
<asac> Ubulette: ^^
<Ubulette> ok
<asac> [reed]: wasn't the "home button only in bookmarks menu" fixed in beta4?
<Ubulette> i think it's moved only if it's visible or something like that
<asac> move only if its visible?
<asac> where?
<asac> i have the bookmarks toolbar removed and still there is no home :/
<asac> why can't this be at least added to customize ... :)
<asac> or is it fixed in b5pre?
<Ubulette> you need to make the toolbar visible, customize it, move the home, then hide the toolbar again
<Ubulette> there's a long discussion in the bug about that
<asac> mmm ... thats far from intuitive
<asac> after all you cannot even select "customize ..." on bookmarks toolbar
<asac> (if you manager to find a place to hit the right mouse button at all)
<asac> (i had to remove a bookmark to try this)
<asac> ah ok
<asac> you can select right below
<asac> but thats most likely 1 point :)
<asac> anyway, as i cannot claim to be a usability guy, i will just let this o
<asac> good to know how to do it though :)
<asac> s/this o/this go/
<Ubulette> b5pre crashed shortly after startup
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5667/
<asac> Ubulette: old game ... missing files?
<asac> Ubulette: does your system work at all :)
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> i just ask because libc was broken :)
<asac> or was it stdc++ ?
<asac> hmm
<asac> no idea ;)
<Ubulette> i missed that update (it was early this morning)
<asac> me too ;)
<asac> but the upgrade i ran on my main system 4 hours ago was pretty tough
<asac> i had to reboot in order to be able to anything
<asac> couldn't sign gpg (with agent) ... apparently because i couldn't even start X apps anymore
<Ubulette> i retry without gdb
<asac> maybe install -dbg packages for libstdc++ libc
<asac> and libglib
<asac> and libgtk
<asac> (just in case)
<asac> there should be -dbg packages for those in the normal archive
<asac> _progname?
<Ubulette> I have the dbgsym for ff and xul installed
<Ubulette> my session has 70 tabs so it's not easy to debug
<asac> yes. but most steps appear to somewhere else
<asac> installing the other -dbg packages might improve that backtrace a lot
<Ubulette> no crash this time
<asac> so just a first timer?
<Ubulette> maybe, or gdb
<Ubulette> i crashed after about a third of my 70 tabs were loaded
<Ubulette> it
<asac> sounds like a race
<asac> do you still have 70 tabs open so you can retry?
<Ubulette> hm, ff is taking 100% cpu
<asac> _progname appears to be just a symbol in the signal handler
<asac> so installing -dbg packages might really be helpful here
<asac> or submit a core dump to launchpad :)
<Ubulette> it's rejected, not a native package
<asac> huh?
<Ubulette> apport
<asac> in log?
<asac> ok
<asac> did you try to merge changes from .dev to .head back?
<asac> (i think its just a changelog entry and a resolved .patch conflict)
<Ubulette> I've resynced my .head an hour ago, thought you said you fixed them
<asac> no i pushed them
<asac> doesn't matter when we merge them
<asac> i merged .head to .dev ... and pushed .head ... and .dev .... i just found that we had a changelog entry in .dev that wasn't on head (most likely because i uploaded firefox after .head had moved ahead)
<Ubulette> i should be ok then
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> !dbgsym
<ubotu> dbgsym is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<asac> ok i merged xul.dev -> xul.head
<asac> it was just changelog and series
<Ubulette> eh?
<asac> look at the commit
<asac> we had a 0ubuntu3 release
<asac> when .head was already ahead
<asac> apparently the patches from .dev were manually added to .head ... i resolved that conflict during merge of .head -> .dev
<asac> still there was the changelog entry in .dev ... so i now merged that up
<asac> firefox 3 is ok
<asac> only xulrunner was somehow out of sync
<asac> e.g. firefox-3.0.head$ bzr merge ../firefox-3.0.dev/
<asac> All changes applied successfully
<asac> good to know that bzr is smart enough for this kind of bi-directional branch relationship
<asac> i remember that in earlier bzr versions this would have gone nuts
<Ubulette> it's slow in gdb
<asac> hehe
<asac> try in valgrind to experience a really painful user experience :)
<Ubulette> ok, i've disabled an extension and cpu is back to normal
<asac> which one?
<Ubulette> http://piro.sakura.ne.jp/xul/_rubysupport.html.en
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions/BogusList
<asac> can you fill in there?
<asac> :)
<Ubulette> hm, my bm tools bar is broken
<Ubulette> all folders appear empty (small square) like the bug of that guy above
<asac> extension?
<Ubulette> no, same if i move out my .mozilla
<Ubulette> regression
<asac> what is bm toolbar?
<asac> ah bookmark
<asac> ok
<asac> i have the feeling that something is wrong with your build
<Ubulette> it's just a new snapshot
<asac> yes
<Ubulette> i'll see tomorrow
<asac> good
<asac> good night
<asac> maybe just an intermediate issue
<Ubulette> i will just open a page with flash and it will die during the night
<asac> flash is most likely a risk in itself
<asac> independent from beta5pre :)
<Ubulette> well, it was okay up to last month
<asac> i guess we have about 300 bugs reported for such kind of crashes ... even against firefox 2
<asac> ah ok
<Ubulette> damn, all my bookmarks are in folders that I can no longer open
<asac> i know how you feel
<asac> thats how i felt for about a month at alpha8
<asac> :)
<asac> or was it a7
<asac> cannot remember
<asac> [reed]: is there any good document about mozilla 2?
<Ubulette> the wiki
<asac> what will happen ... how will xpcom be replaced ... how do you make upgrade paths reasonable for xul apps
<asac> and extensions :)
<asac> all these tiny questions ;)
<Ubulette> i haven't seen anything about that
<Ubulette> just how moz2 is being automatically rewritten
<asac> [reed]: do you (personally) expect mozilla 2 to happen like it is envisioned atm at all?
<Ubulette> plus the mercurial debate
<asac> [reed]: i know how things go and without knowning any details (judging from rumours) i feel pretty much that this pitch is much too far to do in a single major release upgrade
<asac> Ubulette: do they question mercurial?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> and what? stick with cvs?
<Ubulette> there was a flood a couple of days ago
<asac> blog?
<asac> [reed]: my point is: does it make sense to motivate epiphany developers again (which started to write a xul app instead of a gecko embed, but dropped it because of FUD) to resurrect their effords
<asac> [reed]: i can understand that developers don't want to do a major shift if its all gone in two years or so
<asac> [reed]: no idea if you are the right one to ask all these questions though ;) ... i hope that you can give me at least some initial inside
 * [reed] reads above
<asac> s/inside/insight/
<Ubulette> http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.planning/browse_thread/thread/7532d66890f63768/35411eaf7238d075#35411eaf7238d075
<[reed]> moz2 is happening, but they've cut back a lot on what they were originally saying
<asac> hmm ... i am subscribed to that afaik. why didn't i get that?
<[reed]> like XPCOM isn't getting replaced until after moz2
<[reed]> http://wiki.mozilla.org/Mozilla_2
<Ubulette> [reed], is the bookmarks toolbar folder bug known ?
<[reed]> Ubulette: what bug is that?
<[reed]> describe it
<Ubulette> I can no longer open any folder in my bookmarks toolbar
<Ubulette> same with a fresh profile
<[reed]> heh
<[reed]> I can... :)
<[reed]> umm
<asac> (4) I've found it pretty easy to get a corrupt repository.  Hitting
<asac> control-C during or having a hook return an error during operations
<asac> involving pushing or popping mq patches or stripping revisions seems
<asac> pretty likely to lead to repository corruption.
<asac> use bzr i guess
<[reed]> or git
<asac> git is too complicated
<asac> the user interface of bzr is much more comprehensible (i think everyone will agree)
<[reed]> bzr fails
<[reed]> at parsing our repo
<asac> and preformance issues are sorted atm
<asac> i guess this can be fixed if mozilla calls for a new pitch round
<asac> importing mozilla repo drives anything to its outer limits i guess
<[reed]> hehe
<asac> yeah thats true
<asac> the main reason for not taking bzr was the performance
<[reed]> yeah
<asac> and it indeed sucked. but todays branch format is almost as good as git
<asac> (from my limited personal experience)
<asac> anyway. i doubt that its really a considered option to reconsider the DVCS used
<asac> right?
<Ubulette> no missing file, so it's something else
<Ubulette> armin76, do you see this ?
<Ubulette> asac, if you could try, it's in my ppa.
<asac> Ubulette: do you maintain a debug build tree to look closer?
<Ubulette> no, regular builds
<asac> i mean if you have one on your disc that you eventually build ;)
<asac> i'll try
<asac> tomorrow ... or...l
<asac> hmm unfortunately i am in berlin this weekend
<asac> maybe sunday then
<asac> but as you said. lets wait till tomorrow. maybe its just an intermediate issue
<Ubulette> k
<Ubulette> night all
<asac> night
<[reed]> asac: what do you mean? rethinking which VCS?
<[reed]> we're not all-about-Hg
<[reed]> open for change
<[reed]> if something is obviously better
<[reed]> asac: so, do you have b4 out yet?
<asac> [reed]: yes b4 slipped in before b4 :)
<asac> aeh ... i am tired i guess
<asac> before beta freeze i mean
<[reed]> k
<[reed]> hopefully, we'll at least be to RC stage or later
<[reed]> by hardy rc
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> i hope that too
<asac> i can justify a RC
<asac> but a beta
<[reed]> our betas are awesome betas, though
<[reed]> :p
<asac> i don't want to think about that ;)
<saivann> asac : I added fr-FR and fr-CA translations to ubufox in bazaar branch https://code.edge.launchpad.net/ubufox/+branches
<saivann> asac : If you have time to look at it, is it correct?
<asac> [reed]: yes ... maybe i need to rename to firefoxb final :)
<asac> jk
<[reed]> lol
<asac> saivann: great. that was quick
<saivann> asac : There was few string to translate :) and that's the first time I use bzr, awesome
<asac> congrats
<saivann> asac : Txs :)
<asac> [reed]: see ... how easy it is to use bzr ;)
<saivann> hehe
<[reed]> lol
 * asac in marketing mode :)
<saivann> ^_^
<asac> of course this is all fake
<asac> ;)
<asac> saivann: let me merge them to main branch
<saivann> asac : Great thanks! :)
 * saivann hope that he did not do a big mistake with bzr
<asac> lets see
<asac> currently branching your branch
<saivann> That should be correct I think
<asac> saivann: you should name the files added/changed/deleted in your commit message
<asac> otherwise it looks technically good (from bzr pov)
<asac> let me look at the actual changes
<saivann> asac : Ha, I knew that It was not possible that no mistakes exist :)
<asac> saivann: we usually do like this:
<asac> * comment on what has changed
<asac>   - update path/to/file/1/for/that/change
<asac>   - add path/to/file/2/for/that/change
<asac>   - delete path/to/file/2/for/that/change
<asac> :)
<asac> anyway ... just a minor thing
<saivann> asac : Thanks, this is instructive, should I change this or you will fix it by yourself?
<asac> saivann: ok. merged
<asac> can you mark that branch as "merged" ... so it doesn't appear on the active launchpad page?
<asac> saivann: thats ok for now... just for the future ;)
<asac> saivann: how did you propose the branch for merging ... funky
<asac> ah i see that feature now
<asac> thats decent
<asac> now i would just need confirmation about that
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/ubufox/main
<asac> saivann: ah ... you should name LP bugs fixed in the commit as well
<asac> (if there are any) :)
<saivann> asac : Hum... wait..
<asac> saivann: if there are bugs just set them to fix committed and link to my main branch
<asac> i will see them if i prepare the next package update
<saivann> asac : No bugs are associated and no blueprint, I set the status as merged... weird, am-I missing something?
<asac> why?
<asac> that doesn't sound wierd to me
<asac> what do you find wierd?
<saivann> asac : the branch still appears in the main page
<asac> no for me
<asac> try to reload
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/ubufox/main
<asac> either launchpad detected that i merged it
<asac> or its because you changed the status
<asac> no idea
<saivann> asac : You don't see my branch here ? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/ubufox/+branches
<asac> saivann: it is still "New"
<asac> i don't see any "Merged" branch there
<asac> saivann: you can change the state by "edit branch details" iirc
<saivann> asac : Ok I just didn't found the good option, thanks
<asac> saivann: do you want to call for translations? and integrate them in the same way as you did with fr?
<saivann> asac : bug 139380 still exist but it's about multiples translations, I suggest to let the bug as Triaged
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139380 in ubufox "Untranslated strings in ubufox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139380
<asac> saivann: you would have my blessing for that ;)
<saivann> asac : Oh great, yes I can certainly do that, should I ask for this on the bug report? Or somewhere else?
<asac> saivann: well ... i feel tempted to close that. we should have a bug per translation missing
<asac> otherwise this bug will stay open forever
<asac> saivann: no idea where to ask. i think there is a translators list
<asac> saivann: maybe ask on -motu. if you cannot figure out, i can ask more :)
<saivann> asac : There is probably a translator mailing list in launchpad since rosetta exist.. I will search for this
<asac> good ... take a look at lists.ubuntu.com
<asac> maybe the list is called i10n or something
<saivann> Good, useful link :)
<asac> saivann: thanks for doing this
<saivann> asac : You're welcome, I'm glad to help on this
<saivann> asac : Do you think that Firefox RC will be ready for the RC for Hardy?
<asac> no i can't forsee that
<asac> though i hope that it will
<saivann> asac : I hope that it will since FF3 is really great
<saivann> the beta 3 and 4 are awesome :)
<asac> saivann: right. we are already shipping ff3 by default. i am almost certain that we won't change that decision
<saivann> asac : Firefox beta are really stable, indeed
<asac> measured by means of firefox 1.5/2, firefox 3 beta is definitly of high quality
<asac> i think we are all excited about it
<saivann> asac : I share your point of view, Firefox 3 really impress me
<saivann> asac : I will sent a message with instructions to all localization list of ubuntu to get ubufox translations in a short time. I will invite them to open bug reports containing translated files and to subscribe me.
<asac> saivann: if you mean all lists on lists.ubuntu.com then thats great
<saivann> asac : Yes that's what I mean :)
<asac> awesome
<asac> thanks. keep me updated
<saivann> asac : I will, anyway I will need to when I will have new branches to merge (with correct commit messages :) )
<asac> yeah :) ... in a perfect world i would automatically see your "suggestions for merging" in launchpad
<asac> but given that i am usually overloaded an irc ping is highly appreciated
<asac> and most likely the only way to ensure that i don't miss them
<asac> (which would be a shame)
<saivann> haha :) np
<saivann> I go now, thanks for your great work and for your guidance
<asac> ok off as well
<asac> night
<asac> cu
<saivann> night too
<[reed]> you've got be kidding me
<[reed]> "Remote Desktop" allows an 8 char password max?
<asac> [reed]: did you try grdesktop?
 * armin76 wonders
<armin76> what would happen if i browse a page with an image hosted on a self-signed https?
 * armin76 tires
<armin76> bah
 * armin76 tries
<armin76> hah, okay, it doesn't get displayed :P
<armin76> asac: implement!
<asac> no idea if thats a bug
<asac> is it displayed in ffox 2?
<asac> armin76: ?
<asac> carlos: how is the export going?
<armin76> asac: well, on firefox2 you get the dialog stuff
<armin76> so you can accept it, or reject it
<asac> ok
<armin76> if you accept, it gets displayed
<asac> does it work if you say "view image" ?
<armin76> well, i don't see the image, so i can't click on it :P
<asac> oh
<asac> not even broken?
<asac> wierd
<asac> but i guess its been a long time ago when i say a "broken image" placeholder in a browser
<asac> so i assume that isn't done anymore noawadays
<armin76> nope, not broken
<armin76> have ff2 around to test?
<armin76> http://planet.gentoo.org
<armin76> just look for Tobias' post
<carlos> asac: deferred until today...
<asac> yep i see no image :)
<asac> ff2 not around
<asac> and it will corrupt my profile somehow
<asac> [reed]: was the gconf backend fixed?
<asac> (someone claims that gnome proxy settings are now used)
<asac> or does it honour environment settings now?
<asac> [reed]: e.g. how does "use system proxy settigs" work?
<asac> ok appears to be not gconf
<asac> carlos: ok thanks for the info
<asac> carlos: thats ok ... davidm and agoliviera are late on their part too. i think they promissed to have something over the weekend. so if we have translations today we can directly do a large scalet test
<asac> carlos: just reminded them that its urgent.
<asac> so should work
<carlos> ok :-)
<asac> on the auto export things look good. i have to catch a few more corner cases (which don't matter that much for us right now) ... but otherwise i will start to upload auto export packages for firefox and xulrunner right after beta
<asac> then we fix the package mangler to upload those
<asac> and finally ... once .po files get into the translation tarball ... work on the integration of those in the langpack
<Mirv> asac: hi. not only Polish .desktop translation, but you should import all the .desktop translations simply from the Firefox 2 packages so that people don't need to file bug report for each language that was translated before.. there has been bug 192333 about it for a month
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192333 in firefox "Firefox 3 misses .desktop translations, should be copied from Firefox 2 debian/ directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192333
<Mirv> (polish was added in the beta4 upload, but it's the only oen)
<asac> Mirv: ok. milestoning
<asac> thanks for the reminder
<Mirv> great, thanks
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> asac, I've tried an hourly build close to my snapshot, it's broken too
<Ubulette> and it's fixed in the newest hourly
<asac> ok fine
<Ubulette> strange those hourly don't match our mozclient ones
<Ubulette> !info mozilla-devscripts hardy
<ubotu> mozilla-devscripts (source: mozilla-devscripts): Collection of dev scripts used by Ubuntu Mozilla packages. In component main, is optional. Version 0.05 (hardy), package size 14 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Ubulette> main, good. So I can add it to depends, right ?
<Ubulette> builddeps i mean
<asac> well ... you don't need to do that for "just" get-orig-source
<asac> it will happen soonish because of translations anyway. so i don't mind
<Ubulette> i wanted to run compare at the end of each build
<asac> ok
<asac> go ahead then
<asac> makes sense
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> the list tab button is not very effective with 70+ tabs :P
<asac> any idea how to improve this?
<asac> jimmy_: there?
<asac> jimmy_: where did you move the packaging to?
<asac> jimmy_: ok found it
<asac> jimmy_: good to see that you moved the packaging to a separate branch. thanks
<Ubulette> 'Policy checker linda removed from testing/unstable'
<asac> great
<xhaker> is it?
<Ubulette> http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.devel.announce/1187
<xhaker> somebody should remove revu-tools depends on it then
<asac> interesting that they still switch to svn
<xhaker> asac: Preferred application here shows Browser as Custom: /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b3/firefox "%s"
<asac> xhaker: how did that happen?
<xhaker> i'm not sure what happened
<asac> damn
<xhaker> exactly.. i'm not sure
<xhaker> but i have an idea
<asac> so this happened after the upgrade?
<asac> Ubulette: do "major version" upgrades always make the preferred applications dialog go to custom for you?
<asac> e.g when going from b3 to b4 ... brom b4 to b5
<asac> and so on
<Ubulette> no
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> it's unrelated
<xhaker> i think that after having removed .mozilla/ yesterday, firefox asked me if i wanted to make firefox the default browser
<asac> xhaker: how long are you using ffox 3?
<asac> xhaker: ok. that was beta3?
<xhaker> asac: yes
<asac> hmm ok.
<asac> i think there is a bug open for this
<xhaker> when I was testing ubufox
<asac> can you try to find this so i can milestone it?
<Ubulette> oh, should disable that
<asac> we should force to use /usr/bin/firefox as the custom browser command
<Ubulette> +we
<asac> Ubulette: not sure if we want to disable the complete feature
<asac> if it does the right thing then it can be beneficial i guess
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 380115
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 380115 in GFX: Thebes "Linux 16-bit widget size issues (black rectangle at bottom of long page)" [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=380115
<Ubulette> fixed today
<xhaker> also, i need someone that can confirm if sun-java6-plugin works on ff3
<xhaker> asac: this might help for the preferred applications bug
<xhaker> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/185622
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185622 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3 doesn't act as the default browser" [Medium,Incomplete]
<xhaker> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/78202
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 78202 in firefox "firefox should use "firefox %s" for gconf browser key" [Low,Confirmed]
<xhaker> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/196933
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196933 in firefox-3.0 "firefox keeps asking to be default browser when it should not" [Undecided,New]
<xhaker> they're all related afaict
<xhaker> see you later.. about sun-java-6-plugin http://pastebin.com/m10c73038 , doko might need to a new upload if anyone can confirm it doesn't work :D
<xhaker> classes!
<asac> xhaker: thanks
<Ubulette> asac, have a look at #ubuntu-devel
<Ubulette> same with 'custom: mozilla-firefox %s'
<asac> Ubulette: where`
<asac> ?
<asac> what time
<Ubulette> most recent
<asac> i only see lamont and hobsee
<Ubulette> yes, that's it
<asac> ah :)
<asac> well
<Ubulette> just read it
<asac> yes
<Ubulette> dh_link -pfirefox-3.0
<Ubulette> touch debian/usr/lib/firefox-3.0b5pre/.autoreg
<Ubulette> touch: cannot touch `debian/usr/lib/firefox-3.0b5pre/.autoreg': No such file or directory
<Ubulette> make: *** [binary-install/firefox-3.0] Error 1
<Ubulette> asac, ^^
<asac> oh damn ... its too early
<Ubulette> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12669926/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.firefox-3.0_3.0~b5~cvs20080314t0150%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> just move it down a few lines should work
<asac> if the path is not completely wrong of course
<Ubulette> i'll fix it properly to avoid the "*"
<carlos> asac: that testing will need to wait until Monday, I need to leave and the testing server was down until recently...
<Ubulette> it's damn too hazardous
<Ubulette> +ed
<carlos> asac: also, I'm on vacations next week, so either Danilo or Jeroen will do it, ok?
<asac> Ubulette: whatever you prefer
<asac> carlos: yeah. not perfect, but still in line with the timeline i have in my head :)
<asac> carlos: have a nice holiday!
<carlos> ok
<carlos> enjoy your weekend!
<asac> carlos: just at home or really doing recreational travel?
 * carlos -> out
<carlos> at home, with my family
<Ubulette> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=723782
<asac> yeah ... we should either use more strict dependencies or add a Breaks: to xulrunner
<asac> Ubulette: isn't the dependency issue fixed by firefox? or was it just build-depends that got an upper bound?
<Ubulette> it's fixed in .head
<Ubulette> i did it yesterday
<asac> yesterday?
<asac> ok
<asac> bug 145931
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145931 in moblin-browser "Browser crashes when accepting a certificate" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145931
<Ubulette> asac, any idea why I need the last rule ?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5686/
<Ubulette> Rules 7 doesn't apply for debian/firefox.sh, why ?
<Ubulette> Rule
<asac> Ubulette: well, most likely it doesn't match DOTs
<asac> so maybe %.sh would help
<Ubulette> http://www.bluishcoder.co.nz/2008/03/building-firefox-video-element-backends.html
<Ubulette> indeed, git is far less intuitive than bzr
<Ubulette> [reed], will the video html5 patch make it before final ?
<[reed]> Ubulette: not in Fx3 for sure
<Ubulette> too bad
<Ubulette> that would be a killer
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> it's still not done
<[reed]> and Firefox 3 is already "killer"
<[reed]> so... ;)
<Ubulette> I agree but it depends to whom you ask.. corrupted rendering, black pictures, unsupported addons, bogus zoom, etc
<Ubulette> forgot crashes with flash
<armin76> not being able to browse images hosted on https self-signed certs :P
<armin76> but probably for windows will work, so... :P
<Ubulette> asac, did you find the ephi/xul regression ?
<asac> Ubulette: yes it was a build tree only regression
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> once i have applied the api fix to the real package it worked
<asac> 2.5 days wasted :(
<asac> my svn build tree was busted
<Ubulette> ephi ?
<asac> i thought that i had enough experience to not run into such kind of time wasters anymore ... but here we go
<Ubulette> or xul ?
<asac> ephy
<Ubulette> ok
<asac> Ubulette: black pictures is us
<asac> its our libjpeg
<asac> i could reproduce that it doesn't happen with hacked libjpeg from moz
<asac> i have targetted it for release
<asac> if we don't find a good cherry-pick we will switch to in source jpeg before release
<Ubulette> how come i've never seen this ?
<asac> Ubulette: didn't we talk about the cherry-pick?
<asac> or was that someone else ?
<Ubulette> we talked about moz patched jpeg but I don't remember the end
<asac> bug 182038
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182038 in xorg-server "Black rectangle instead of image in FF3 [Hardy]" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182038
<asac> milestoned for final (xul target)
<asac> ok i have to go and pick up a friend from the main station ... then we will go to berlin.
<asac> will be back on sunday
<asac> anything pressing right now?
<Ubulette> no
<asac> ok thanks. nice weekend all!
 * asac out of town
<Ubulette> bye
<asac> bye
<fta> let's wait for a nick collision to see if it's still used
<fta> [reed], mozilla bug 422991
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 422991 in Build Config "'make distclean' misses some files" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=422991
<[reed]> ubotu: yeah, I saw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yeah, i saw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[reed]> er
<[reed]> fta:
<fta> yep
<fta> Bug 202336
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202336 in firefox-3.0 "[hardy] Firefox sets wrong inputfocus when starting with opened sidebar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202336
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-15
<fta> bug 202393
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202393 in firefox-3.0 "[Firefox 3.0b4 in Hardy alpha 6] some png pictures are not displayed on web pages after a zoom in" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202393
<fta> bug 202454
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202454 in firefox-3.0 "Scrolling continues after releasing arrow key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202454
<CheGuevara> 202454 is SO annoying
<fta> but i can't reproduce
<CheGuevara> hmm
<CheGuevara> for me
<CheGuevara> it doesn't scroll for a bit
<CheGuevara> it does it till the end of the page
<fta> do you release still on the arrow or in the page ?
<CheGuevara> not sure what you mean
<fta> click the arrow and release, or click+hold move and release ?
<CheGuevara> umm using the keyboard i believe
<CheGuevara> i never concentrated on it though, if it happenes again i'll let you know
<fta> oh
<CheGuevara> it happenes quiet randomly
<CheGuevara> but been happening to me like once a day
<fta> i don't use autoscrolling
<fta> and i use smooth scrolling
<CheGuevara> whats autoscrolling
<fta> it's scrolling with the keyboard while in the page
<fta> it's in prefs / advanced / general / browsing
<CheGuevara> isn't autoscrolling when that little icon appears in the middle of the page
<CheGuevara> disabled for me as well
<fta> hmm
<CheGuevara> smooth scrolling wasnt enabled though
<fta> oh maybe
<fta> you're right
<CheGuevara> http://www.sitepoint.com/images/blogs/autoscroll.gif
<CheGuevara> like this
<CheGuevara> by the way that bug
<CheGuevara> is probably not an ff problem
<CheGuevara> but a slow video driver
<CheGuevara> which makes it seem like its scrolling further
<fta> or slow cpu
<CheGuevara> yeah
<fta> mozilla bug 398334
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 398334 in Event Handling ""ASSERTION: previous transaction is not finished!"" [Minor,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=398334
<fta> hm
<CheGuevara> unless of course it didn't happen in ff2
<fta> [reed], how come the bug description doesn't match bonsai ?
<fta> bonsai reads: "End the mouse wheel scrolling transaction when forcing 'passToParent' for a combobox (fixes an assertion). b=398334 r=masayuki sr=roc a1.9=beltzner"
<CheGuevara> heh
<fta> hm, rss subscription is broken for me in b5pre
<CheGuevara> to any rss?
<fta> seems so
<CheGuevara> the included bbc ones seem ok
<fta> using 3.0~b5~cvs20080314t0150
<CheGuevara> i am using whichever one is in your ppa :P
<fta> it's the same then :)
<CheGuevara> seems ok with my site's rss
<CheGuevara> what exactly is wrong
<fta> i click on the orange rss logo in the url bar, choose either rss or atom or whatever, it loads a bit, then nada
<fta> it used to present me a google page with either google reader or another google stuff
<fta> mozilla bug 421422
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 421422 in GFX: Thebes "Upgrade cairo to 1.5.12-56-ga33351f" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=421422
<fta> damn, once more
<CheGuevara> aww i chose always use live bookmarks like a min ago
<fta> about:robots   :)
<CheGuevara> lol
<CheGuevara> wonder fi that'll be in the final
<fta> it will be even better in the next snapshot
<CheGuevara> lol
<fta> hm, tons of p0rn spam in mozilla.dev.apps.*
<CheGuevara> not moderated?
<fta> donoo, it's a google group, i thought google was good at blocking spam
<CheGuevara> heh
<fta> mozilla bug 418016
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 418016 in XPCOM "Ts jumped ~1% when enabling jemalloc on Linux (qm-mini-ubuntu01, qm-mini-ubuntu02, qm-mini-ubuntu05)" [Minor,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=418016
<fta> damn, i have to update all the packages now :(
<fta> bug 201596
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201596 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "xv is not working on intel when using compiz" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201596
<CheGuevara> that should be fixed now
<fta> just wanted to see if it fixes some bugs reported by some ff3 users
<CheGuevara> don't see how it would
<fta> the description in changelog reads very different
<fta> Fix the overlay patch to really disable TexturedVideo by default.
<CheGuevara> how would TexturedVideo affect ff
<fta> donno, we got hit by some many Rendering issues that I check just in case
<CheGuevara> heh
<fta> ok, my nick should be stable now
<[reed]> fta: <fta> [reed], how come the bug description doesn't match bonsai ?
<[reed]> for what check-in?
<[reed]> could be a typo
<[reed]> if so, that can be fixed
<fta> mozilla bug 398334
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 398334 in Event Handling ""ASSERTION: previous transaction is not finished!"" [Minor,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=398334
<fta> <fta> bonsai reads: "End the mouse wheel scrolling transaction when forcing 'passToParent' for a combobox (fixes an assertion). b=398334 r=masayuki sr=roc a1.9=beltzner"
<[reed]> looks like the same bug
<[reed]> reviewers are the same
<fta> yes
<[reed]> so, what's the problem? :)
<fta> description is not the same
<[reed]> doesn't have to be the same... some people describe the actual fix
<[reed]> instead of state the summary
<[reed]> the main thing is that they list the bug # and reviewers
<[reed]> anything else is extraneous
<fta> sometimes there's no #id and it's a pain to link the bug to the commit, esp when the description does not match
<fta> here, we have the #id
<[reed]> well, if it's a typo fix or something, you're not likely to see a bug #
<[reed]> but if it's some major change in any way, should always be a bug #
<fta> Bug 202393
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202393 in firefox-3.0 "[Firefox 3.0b4 in Hardy alpha 6] some png pictures are not displayed on web pages after a zoom in" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202393
<fta> heard anything about that ?
<[reed]> nope
<fta> mozilla bug 418550
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 418550 in Prism "nothing happens when clicking OK in Install Shortcut dialog on Linux" [Normal,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=418550
<fta> mozilla bug 415880
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 415880 in Prism "window size and position is not saved when closing it using shortcuts" [Minor,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=415880
<fta> [reed], is there a mxr for svn.mozilla.org ?
<[reed]> on landfill, maybe
<[reed]> viewvc.svn.mozilla.org might suffice for you
<fta> it's for prism
<fta> ok, found it
<fta> you can't do blame with that but that's ok, i managed to find the source of my misery
<[reed]> you can do blame
<[reed]> http://viewvc.svn.mozilla.org/vc/projects/webrunner/trunk/client/chrome/content/webrunner.js?annotate=10867
<[reed]> for example
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-16
<fta> [reed], http://glandium.org/blog/?p=185
<[reed]> sigh, whatever
<fta> "I’m not sure I still want to bother diverging from upstream"
<[reed]> you all have managed to it just fine
<[reed]> I dunno what his problem is
<[reed]> he just likes to complain a lot
<[reed]> and flaunt Iceweasel around
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=725287
<Arenlor> hi I was wondering if any of you could help me with getting Sunbird to work
<fta> [reed], http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=725962
<fta> seen that ?
<fta> mozilla bug 409803
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 409803 in Build Config "gcc 4.1/4.2 zealously avoid inlining at -Os" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=409803
<[reed]> fta: yes, I see that all the time
<[reed]> it's a really super-annoying bug
<[reed]> on my top #5
<[reed]> list of bugs that drive me insane
<[reed]> mozilla bug 404314
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 404314 in XP Toolkit/Widgets: Menus "when I click on a menu instead of click and hold it randomly selects a menu item and activates it" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404314
<[reed]> fta_: ^^
<[reed]> tell that guy about the bug
<fta_> thx
<fta> damn xchat is not able to retake my initial nick
<fta> armin76, mozilla bug 420151
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 420151 in Security: PSM "FF3Beta5 should use updated NSS tag NSS_3_12_BETA3" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=420151
<armin76> nspr-4.7.1_beta2 was out as well
<fta> yep, it's in the patch
<fta> freshly committed
<armin76> time to update, then :)
<fta> they are even talking about nss 3.12 final
<armin76> well, considering nspr-4.7 was out already...
<fta> mozilla bug 406755
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 406755 in Security: PSM "EV certs not recognized as EV with some cross-certification scenarios" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=406755
<fta> mozilla bug 415033
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 415033 in Security: PSM "Enable TLS session ticket extension in FF" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=415033
<fta> mozilla bug 294531
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 294531 in Libraries "Design new interfaces for certificate path building and verification for libPKIX" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=294531
<armin76> eeew
<armin76> b4 fails to build for me with those upgrades...
<armin76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5739/
<armin76> fta: ^
<fta> b4 ? it's for b5pre
<armin76> it should build anyway, no? :P
<armin76> i'll see what is...if nss or nspr
<armin76> well, looks like nss, for that error :P
<armin76> i guess that means it will fail with ff2 then
<fta> could be trivial. I'm on something else right now. I'll look at this later, unless you figured out before
<armin76> nah, don't worry, i don't think i can fix it :P
<armin76> i'll try with ff2, though
<fta> expect the same failure ;)
<shirish> asac: when you come up, please have a look at bug 202468
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202468 in ubuntu "FFe: update swfdec-* to 0.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202468
<shirish> the guy has done all the work, if there's something else which needs to be done, please put it up
<shirish> it would be nice to see swfdec 0.6 in Hardy if possible
 * shirish out
<robertchahine> hi everybody
<robertchahine> i've just installed mozilla firefox 3 beta 4
<robertchahine> and installed the java6
<robertchahine> but don't know how to install the java plugin of mozilla
<robertchahine> ??
<robertchahine> anybody there :)
<robertchahine> ?
<robertchahine> 've just installed mozilla firefox 3 beta 4
<robertchahine> and installed the java6
<robertchahine>  but don't know how to install the java plugin of mozilla
<armin76> fta: it didn't fail
<armin76> hi asac
<fta> bug 202954
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202954 in firefox-3.0 "firefox-3.0 received an X Window System error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202954
<fta> armin76, thunderbird-3.0-3.0~a1~cvs20080313t1324+nobinonly fails at the same place
<fta> oh! 0313
<fta> armin76, it's not worth fixing. that would mean backporting half of mozilla bug 406755
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 406755 in Security: PSM "EV certs not recognized as EV with some cross-certification scenarios" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=406755
<[reed]> mozilla Bug 420151, FF3Beta5 should use updated NSS tag NSS_3_12_BETA3
<[reed]> Also updating NSPR tag to NSPR_4_7_1_BETA2
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 420151 in Security: PSM "FF3Beta5 should use updated NSS tag NSS_3_12_BETA3" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=420151
<fta> sm2 and tb3 are broken because of that
<fta> xul and ff3 are ok
<fta> sm2 is fine
<fta> armin76, i get a core dump on startup now
<fta> (gdb) bt
<fta> #0  free (ptr=0x805e9d8) at jemalloc.c:4222
<fta> #1  0xb78dc47a in NS_CompareVersions (A=0x805e998 "1.9b5pre", B=0xb7b9ef1c "1.9b5pre") at nsVersionComparator.cpp:220
<fta> #2  0xb714fe01 in XRE_main (argc=1, argv=0xbfd48764, aAppData=0x805dfe8) at nsAppRunner.cpp:2568
<fta> so much for jemalloc
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-09
<Greenery> the daily build of Firefox-3.1 won't close down completely. I have to kill the application although FIrefox-3.1 windows had been closed.
<Greenery> Is this a known bug?
 * asac back 
<fta2> asac, if you have time, prism needs some love
<asac> fta2: whats up with it?
<asac> fta2: just diverged patch?
<fta2> no, some issue with xpi.mk
<asac> fta2: hmm. the current patches dont apply either
<fta2> (after tweaking *.install)
<asac> fta2: at least the package i got from umd
<fta2> it does, i fixed that
<asac> fta2: well. one minute ago i got the bits from umd
<asac> fta2: patches didnt apply
<asac> fta2: anyway. so you say with the bzr branc hthose should be fine?
<fta2> i think so
<asac> james_w: buuuugg ;)
<asac> james_w: bzr: ERROR: Tags not supported by BzrBranch5('file:///home/asac/Development/ubuntu/mozillateam/prism/'); you may be able to use bzr upgrade.
<asac> james_w: plz check that branch haz feature or dont die on this ;)
<fta2> Tags?
<asac> fta2: yes. i think bzr-buildeb tries various ways for getting orig
<asac> fta2: it also has some magic tag syntax i presume
<asac> fta2: and now bzr-builddeb bails out here on the not-upgraded branch
<asac> james_w: filed bug 339886
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339886 in bzr-builddeb "be graceful for missing format features: Tag (bzr-builddeb fails if tags are not supported)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339886
<Jazzva_> asac: ping bug 321814. As I mentioned in the bug report, if we don't want links to be created in /usr/lib/{mozilla,firefox}, we should edit patch 000_debian_make_symlinks. Tell me if that's what we want and I'll work it out :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321814 in nspluginwrapper "nspluginwrapper creates "default" links even though NSPLUGINDIR is set" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321814
<asac> Jazzva_: welcome back ;)
<asac> Jazzva_: yes, we want to prevent default links
<Jazzva_> asac: Thanks :)
<asac> if NSPLUGINDIR is set
<asac> Jazzva_: if you do that can you also do the upgrade to 1.1.4?
<asac> (at best in two steps so we can handle the upstream bump in a FF exception upload)
<Jazzva_> sure...
<asac> bug 329061
<ubottu> Bug 329061 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/329061 is private
<Jazzva_> asac: what do you mean 1.1.4? there is 1.2.2 which we have, and the next release is 1.3.0 (which still isn't quite ready afaics)
<asac> Jazzva_: hmm. thought there was a.4 release .... maybe 1.2.4?
<Jazzva_> asac: nope... http://svn.beauchesne.info/gwenole/projects/nspluginwrapper/tags/
<asac> Jazzva_: seems not ;)
<asac> ok great. not sure whe ni had a dream ;)
<Jazzva_> heh :)
<asac> Jazzva_: also we should really look into making postinst smart to regen wrappers for existinginstalls
<asac> i think we already talked about that
<Jazzva_> nspluginwrapper -l, then foreach nspluginwrapper -u
<asac> Jazzva_: yeah. i think we need -l, but also need meta files for NSPLUGINDIRS
<valgaav> Hi ... I googled up a bit but found nothing interesting about this metter ... What's the status of Firefox Qt4 port ? Any chance to see it in ubuntu soon ?
<asac> Jazzva_: so flashplugin would ship a file /var/lib/nspluginwrapper/dirs.d/flashplugin-nonfree
<asac> which would have the NSPLUGINWRAPPER dirname
<asac> valgaav: not in jaunty ... upstream has a qt port for xulrunner, but firefox hasnt been properly ported yet
<Jazzva_> asac: right, that is not listed with -l
<asac> Jazzva_: so maybe the -l should be teached to look at and env NSPLUGINDIRS=/var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/:/var/lib/somethingelse
<asac> and postinst would put together the right NSPLUGINDIRS based on something like above
<valgaav> oh I see .. I'm fine in using ppas though ... Any chance to have it there ?
<asac> valgaav: i dont think we have the resources to do that in this cycle. we can provide builds in PPAs for old releases once we have it
<Jazzva_> asac: I think I get it. I'll see how npw keeps info about already installed wrappers, and check if it's maybe possible to write a function which would update all wrappers
<asac> Jazzva_: yes. but i really think that teaching -l to also look at dirs in NSPLUGINDIRS environment should be enough
<Jazzva_> and to also try and add the part to keep info about wrappers installed in NSPLUGIN_DIR, if that's not possible right now, then we could use meta files.
<asac> sounds more easy. but theni dont know the code
<valgaav> ahh ok thank you for your time :) I'll just wait patiently :P
<Jazzva_> asac: me neither ;)
<asac> Jazzva_: i dont tihnk nspluginwrapper keeps meta files. what it does is look at its "well known" directories (e.g. the default ones)
<asac> and updates all files that look like they are npviewer. stuff
<asac> thats why i think that extending the -l logic to just look at more dirs based on env is the easiest approach ;)
<asac> but yeah. i dont care as long as it works ;)
<Jazzva_> asac: that's what I think too, but I will check first :).
<asac> making packages like flash ship a meta file that adds info about its nsplugindir is not that bad ;)
<asac> not perfect, but acceptable ;)
<asac> anyone here with intrepid?
<asac> fta2: does latest NM detect your modem still?
<asac> fta2: in syslog it should tell you if its detected through hal or udev ... which one is it for you?
<fta2> asac, remind me of that later when i'm home, i'll do the test
<asac> fta2: great. i will look at prism asap. have to do nss now and then tbird i guess and also teach some vendor folks about NM in #nm ;)
<fta2> asac, yesterday, i read a lot about netbooks & ubuntu, networking seems to be a problem everywhere (broken n-m, no 3G, bad wifi drivers, madwifi, etc.)
<asac> fta2: broadcom is still closed source and not in the mainline tree
<asac> fta2: unfortunately broadcom is common
<asac> fta2: 3G is what we are working on in NM atm
<asac> most ship f3507g or derivate modems i would think
<fta2> most netbooks don't have integrated 3G, yet
<asac> fta2: right. but those that have, have the modem i am working on
<fta2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NC10
<fta2> i'm now targeting the Samsung NC10 instead of the Dell Mini 10
<asac> fta2: not sure which modem is in there
<fta2> hm, scrolling is super slow in this page (ff 3.2)
<asac> could be that samsung really has its own modem, but most likely they just whitelabel licensed it somewhere
<asac> so did te guy really confirm that it works?
<fta2> he said "Modem really works"
<fta2> ohoh, reset zoom fixed the slow scrolling
<jcastro> asac: who do I poke for python-webkitgtk?
<jcastro> it's been like a week
<asac> jcastro: any archive admin ... i would think seb
<jcastro> k
<asac> thanks
<gnomefreak> 39489k/39490k and my connection dies as seen above :(
<asac> gnomefreak: nothing seen above ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: but that sounds like a transparent ftp proxy issue
<asac> my provider had that too for ages
<asac> i had to scp to some other host and dput from there
<gnomefreak> oh shit
<asac> yeah really
<asac> there was not much to do
<asac> failed like 8 out of 10 times
<asac> and reuploading was too painful
<asac> gnomefreak: but maybe give it more time
<gnomefreak> yep that sounds like it
<gnomefreak> asac: i am this has been going on all weekend
<asac> gnomefreak: could be that its a transparent proxy issue to flatten upload speed by waiting at the end
<asac> gnomefreak: sitting there for how long?
<gnomefreak> not sure maybe 3-5 minutes than gives an error 113 timed out
<gnomefreak> we cant do shit to make source smaller either
 * gnomefreak waits for error
<gnomefreak> if it fails again people are not getting sunbird 0.9 for anything other than jaunty
<gnomefreak> its still sitting there
<gnomefreak> maybe ill try again after email and updates
<gnomefreak> !info nspluginwrapper
<ubottu> nspluginwrapper (source: nspluginwrapper): A wrapper to run Netscape plugins on other architectures. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1.1.0-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 140 kB, installed size 440 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<gnomefreak> yep that is the app.
<gnomefreak> asac: the npviewer is a module in nspluginwrapper right?
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks
<gnomefreak> bug 338785
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338785 in firefox-3.0 "Update to 3.0.7 breaks firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338785
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> libmozjs is not built into xulrunner right?
<gnomefreak> as i recall debian packages this separate and we dont but not sure if its in xulrunner
<asac> gnomefreak: its build in xulrunner-1.9 but we dont provide it for publis consumption in ubuntu yet
<asac> this will probably change. most likely not in jaunty though
<gnomefreak> asac: ok i was referring to bug 339331 just making sure the user was right
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339331 in xulrunner-1.9 "JS_DefineFunctions Does Not Work in 32bit Build (SegFaults)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339331
<asac> gnomefreak: asked
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> its firefox's fault that there is no setting in evo to change port numbers. WTH are people thinking
<asac> gnomefreak: they probably use Help -> report a problem menu entry
<asac> gnomefreak: just reassign to evo and go on
<gnomefreak> i did
<asac> gnomefreak: did you find the switch to subscribe mozillabugs to bugmail?
<gnomefreak> asac: yep it done and i sent email reply to you
<asac> gnomefreak: great
<asac> thanks a lot
<gnomefreak> asac: np
<gnomefreak> !info swfdec
<ubottu> Package swfdec does not exist in intrepid
<asac> thats probably something else ;)
<asac> !info swfdec-mozilla
<ubottu> swfdec-mozilla (source: swfdec-mozilla): Mozilla plugin for SWF files (Macromedia Flash). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 44 kB, installed size 296 kB
<asac> !libswfdec3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libswfdec3
<asac> !info libswfdec5
<ubottu> Package libswfdec5 does not exist in intrepid
<asac> !info libswfdec6
<ubottu> Package libswfdec6 does not exist in intrepid
<asac> !info libswfdec-0.6-0
<ubottu> Package libswfdec-0.6-0 does not exist in intrepid
<asac> !info libswfdec-0.6-90
<ubottu> libswfdec-0.6-90 (source: swfdec0.6): SWF (Macromedia Flash) decoder library. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.8-1 (intrepid), package size 378 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<asac> i hate this debian guy
<asac> i mean why the hell does he do versioned stuff for a lib nobody uses ;)
<asac> hate is the wrong word .... i dislike his decisions ;)
<[reed]> the swfdec guy?
<asac> [reed]: heh. no just the debian maintainer who decides to do new package names for every swfdec release ;)
<asac> which you usually only do for really important libs that have to stay around longer bceause ther eare too many rdepends to transition
 * asac off to cinema
<gnomefreak> i'm off too while sunbird uploads hope it frigging works this time
<asac>  ccscre	 -r
<fta> lol
<asac> 3g ;)
<asac> latency
<fta> asac, what did you want me to test?
<asac> hmm .. so gnomefreak goes ahead and complains on dev-planning
<asac> about the new firefox version
<asac> fta: plug in your device with latest NM
<asac> fta: a) is it detected in NM
<asac> b) look in syslog: is it detected by udev or hal
<asac> (search for your tty name)
<asac> e.g. i hvae Mar  9 18:43:27 tinya NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB2): detected GSM modem via udev capabilities
<fta> he didn't ask here before :( i'm quite sure i said it was no problem for us
<fta> lastest nm as in jaunty or ppa?
<asac> fta: have you seen the mails that came to mozillateam
<asac> ?
<asac> ml?
<asac> fta: jaunty
<fta> i think i got the emails from mt in cc
<asac> yeah
<asac> ltes this doesnt get a flame ;)
<asac> lets hope
<asac> keboard hick-ups
<fta> the sad thing is it means more transition packages
<asac> thats the general trade-off of verisoned stuff
<asac> the other idea would be to use firefox, firefox-next, firefox-trunk
<asac> or something
<asac> but i would think that such should be the meta packages
<fta> well
<fta> hmm, i had to reboot after the last batch of updates, now, i get apport say n-m crashed
<fta> asac, a) ok
<fta> asac, b) detected by HAL
<fta> if i disconnect, and reconnect, all fine
<fta> if i remove the key (after a disconnect), it's still listed in the applet :(
<fta> when i reconnect, i have 2 entries :(
<fta> with my other SIM (still locked), it's still the same problem, modem hangup just after the DNS are received
<fta> asac, do you need something else?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-10
<asac> fta: by hal?
<asac> fta: what is the device name in the /dev hierarchy?
<fta> yes
<asac> ttyUSB0?
<fta> yes, 1st try, then 1, 2, ...
<asac> fta: so lets say thats it ... then please disconnect from network (maybe stopi NM) and run:
<asac> /lib/udev/nm-modem-probe --verbose --export /sys/class/tty/ttyUSB0
<fta> asac, it fails with error 21
<fta> fails on open()
<asac> fta: that means its still locked from NM or ppp or in kernel or so
<asac> fta: you really need to stop everytihng to be safe
<asac> e.g. i get that error when my modem is in use
<asac> probably means resource not available or something
<asac> fta: osrry ;)
<fta> hm, interesting, will i killed nm, the kernel says it disconnected ttyUSB0 and 1, while the last that I used was 2
<asac> fta: /dev/ttyUSB0 ;)
<asac> no the sysfs thing
<fta> -will+when
<asac> yeah. try the /dev/ devices you have
<fta> in /sys/class/tty/ttyUS*, i just have 2 and 3
<fta> both fail on open with code 21
<asac> fta: /dev please ;)
<asac> fta: not /sys
<asac> e.g. /dev/ttyUSB0
<fta> same, just 2 and 3 in /dev/ttyUS*
<asac> fta: yes. but run the proper agsinst that
<fta> better
<asac> /lib/udev/nm-modem-probe --verbose --export /dev/ttyUSB2
<asac> and USB1
<asac> try both
<asac> err USB3
<asac> fta: please paste the output
<fta> hm, 3 was very verbose once, but now, just a few lines
<asac> fta: just paste everything ;)
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/129014/
<asac> fta: yeah. NM should have detected your ttyUSB2 through udev then
<asac> bit strange
<asac> maybe some bustage
<asac> fta: maybe keep your eyes open if that happens randomly (e.g. sometimes "detected through udev" and sometimes "detected through hal")
<asac> fta: thats a huawai usb thing with "option" driver, right?
<asac> fta: oh shit. all fine
<asac> fta: i forgot the "prefer" hal patch and seems i uploaded that ;)
<asac> hmm or maybe not
<asac> let me g
<asac> grab latest from bzr
<asac> hmm ... no i dont
<fta> i have your nm ppa enabled
<asac> fta: what version for network-manager package?
<fta> 0.7.1~rc3
<fta> -0u1
<asac> thats ok ... main arcihve thing
<asac> fta: so yes. please next time when you boot or something if its always that way ;) ... or maybe just on replugging and so on.
<asac> usually if the proper succeeds it should get detected by udev
<fta> i grepped my logs, always hal
<asac> fta: its new
<asac> e.g. since rc3
<asac> so before it was always hal
<fta> so still hal here
<fta> the thing is, i don't use it everyday, mostly during w-e when i'm away
<fta> i will try to unlock my other sim in xp using qemu
<asac> hmm
<asac> fta: what do you have in /lib/udev/rules.d/77-nm-probe-modem-capabilities.rules
<asac> ?
<fta> it's the one that i don't have to pay for
<asac> fta: have you tried to restart NM?
<asac> e.g. without replugging the device?
<fta> i had to, to pastebin your stuff, i restarted nm and replugged my wire
<asac> fta: and it detected the key with hal again?
<asac> or did you remove the device?
<asac> btw, you can stay on wired ;)
<asac> at least until you try to restart NM you can just keep using wired to try broadband connecgt
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/129018/
<asac> fta: you could try to increase the delay to 5 seconds or something
<asac> 2 seconds is quite tight and might not be true on all systems
<asac> but that shouldnt matter on restarting NM ... only when you plug in your device
<asac> hmm
<fta> in the n-m applet, i have 3 entries now (even after i restarted n-m)
<asac> sounds like a hal bug.
<asac> restart hal ... restart NM ;)
<asac> in that order
<fta> restart hal -> nm died, restart nm -> good, 1 GSM
<asac> ok. i will think about it. teaking the delay in the udev .rules file from above might be another way
<asac> but well.
<fta> as least, i can deco/reco without rebooting, unlike ~10 days ago
<fta> looks like n-m is not releasing the device, after the unplug, so hal keeps it too, and when n-m dies, hal has no reason to rescan that
<asac> i dont think its that simple ... but i wont rule out that the device is not properly released
<asac> anyway ... i have to sleep now ;) ... cu tomorrow
<fta> well, at least, the kernel logs seems to indicate that
<fta> yeah, cu, i seriously need some sleep to
<gnomefreak> sunbird 0.9 intrepid hardy are uploaded and ready for testing :)
<gnomefreak> debian 492837
<ubottu> Debian bug 492837 in mozilla-bookmarksftp "mozilla-bookmarksftp: Please update to ff3" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/492837
<gnomefreak> asac: did you get iceowl 0.9 in Debian yet?
<gnomefreak> Who is the upstream devs for liferea? Mozilla? Gnome? show doesnt give me anything about upstream
<gnomefreak> asac: i was refering to debian 500647
<ubottu> Debian bug 500647 in iceowl "iceowl version 0.9?" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/500647
<asac> one second
<asac> i have lost my window decorations
<asac> have to fix that first
<asac> otherwise the chatwindow stays at almost zero size
 * gnomefreak not in hrry for much of anything today
<gnomefreak> hurry even
<asac> gnomefreak: iceowl 0.9 is in experimental isnt it?
<gnomefreak> dont know i dont have debian system anymore
<gnomefreak> bug 339772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339772 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox download manager doesn't handle torrents" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339772
<asac> gnomefreak: so i didnt really get whats the problem with the new upstrema verison?
<gnomefreak> asac: upstream version?
<asac> gnomefreak: 3.1 vs. 3.5
<asac> gnomefreak: we got mails on our mailing list
<asac> about that from dev-planning
<gnomefreak> the problem is that we need to update how we receive the sources dont we?
<gnomefreak> i miss my buttons (home, back, refreash, forward) in 3.1
<asac> gnomefreak: extensions=
<gnomefreak> nope
<asac> gnomefreak: i dont think there is a problem with the version change upstream
<asac> gnomefreak: its something we have to accept that we have to transition if we pick some prospective version during alphas
<gnomefreak> asac: i get them right after upgrade than they go away
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. that sounds like an extension thing
<asac> gnomefreak: disable all
<gnomefreak> asac: ill try again
<gnomefreak> asac: would be nice if addons opened
<gnomefreak> asac: nope still same i will try a few more things and let you know
<gnomefreak> asac: nope safe mode didnt help either nor did new profile
<gnomefreak> asac: 3.1~b4~hg20090308r23700+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1  its been like this for over a week
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a bit
<asac> gnomefreak: strange .. i dont have that issue
<gnomefreak> asac: i'm guessing any change to firefox applies to abrowser right?
<asac> gnomefreak: usually yes. do you use abrowser 3.1 b4*
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> asac: yep
<asac> gnomefreak: does the problem go away if you use ffox-branding?
<gnomefreak> asac: ill check
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> asac: i installed firefox-3.1-branding nothing changed other than removing abrowser. still no buttons
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm
<gnomefreak> asac: are you using the umd build?
<asac> yes
<asac> let me start it now
<gnomefreak> asac: does your help>about work? mine foesnt nor do i have buttons (just vertical lines than navigate back forward ....)
<asac> gnomefreak: disable ubufox
<gnomefreak> asac: cant
<asac> gnomefreak: i could reproduce with ubufox enabled
<gnomefreak> asac: that would mean tools>addons needs to work
<asac> gnomefreak: cant? .. with ubufox the back/forward buttons are always greyed out
<gnomefreak> and it doesnt
<gnomefreak> i could uninstall it but i have this feeling it would take out alot of other things
<gnomefreak> asac: im removing it
<asac> yeah try that
<gnomefreak> asac: nope
<gnomefreak> asac: renaming ~/.mozilla failed to help
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure whats up with you. i see the issue with ubufox
<asac> fta: the compare target spits out stuff for ffox 3.1
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23613967/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.firefox-3.1_3.1~b4~hg20090308r23700%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<gnomefreak> asac: is that in a chroot/pbuilder?
<asac> gnomefreak: thats in ppa
<gnomefreak> ah reading now
<gnomefreak> nothing here helps maybe removing ubufox didnt remove it from addons?
<asac> fta: any clue why all the xulrunner stuff is back there?
<gnomefreak> but renaming ~/.mozilla should have disabled ubufox
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe you have it in your profile?
<asac> gnomefreak: well. uninstall + renaming definitly should
<asac> gnomefreak: check that firefox is really stopped when you start it
<asac> e.g. killall firefox-3.1
<gnomefreak> ok wtf
<gnomefreak> is 3.1 not dying on shutdown?
<gnomefreak> killing it worked
<asac> gnomefreak: heh ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: it dies on shutdown
<asac> gnomefreak: but if you uninstall ubufox and dont stop it, ubufox will still be used
<gnomefreak> that is the issue see below
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ ps aux | grep firefox-3.1
<gnomefreak> 1000     18122  0.0  0.2   2076   580 pts/1    S+   08:09   0:00 grep firefox-3.1
<gnomefreak> browser is closed
<gnomefreak> ubufox is still runnign and i dont have it installed
<gnomefreak> ubufox was the problem with the tools>addons as welll. so if i install it again i wont beable to get into addons to disable it
<gnomefreak> killing it with or without browser open fails to kill it
<asac> gnomefreak: thats interesting
<asac> let me check if i have a different ubufox version (maybe in my profile)
<asac> gnomefreak: no i have  ~b1
<gnomefreak> 0.7~b1-0ubuntu1
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. do you use disable extensoin check?
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe it an accumulated thing that gets worse by using more extensions
<gnomefreak> asac: what do you mean? tools>addons?
<asac> gnomefreak: i dont mean anything
<asac> gnomefreak: if you have disabled extension compatibility check that calls for trouble
<asac> otherwise i dont understand why your behaviour is different than mine
<asac> but i have to look because its definitly broken
<asac> so for now dont use ubufox with 3.1
<gnomefreak> well it works now like it should with ubufox gone everything works now but for some reason pa sux and ps aux | grep ubufox show different
<gnomefreak> asac: i cant disable it after installing it so it will stay gone
<gnomefreak> the help>about is only screwed up in abrowser not firefox-3.1-branding
<asac> gnomefreak: how is it screwed? also without ubufox?
<gnomefreak> XML Parsing Error: undefined entity
<gnomefreak> Location: chrome://browser/content/aboutDialog.xul
<gnomefreak> Line Number 40, Column 9:        &logoCopyright;
<gnomefreak> --------^
<asac> ok
<asac> ok
<asac> i will investigate the abroawser thing and ubufox for 3.1 asap
<asac> for now just keep ubufox disabled
<gnomefreak> i will. thanks
 * gnomefreak has a few things to take care of so browser isnt important at this time
<gnomefreak> if i get done with SM-2 today ill work on lightning-sunbird bugs see if i cnt clean them up.
 * gnomefreak off while i start the build and hope fsh patch doesnt fail, i dont want to run autoconf :(
<gnomefreak> james_w: if your around can you give me a hint on what im doing wrong? http://pastebin.mozilla.org/631537 asac fta2 feel free to give me hint too
<gnomefreak> it should not run ./debian/rules get-orig-source
<gnomefreak> tarball is in tarballs dir
<asac> gnomefreak: put the tarball in the toplevel dir
<asac> imo thats a regression
<asac> not sure why james_w changes back and forward ;) ... i hope we get some stable stuff at some point
<gnomefreak> ill try. this is bzr builddeb bug right?
<asac> gnomefreak: in ~/.bazaar/builddeb.conf i have:
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f644e3201
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<asac> that helps you to get back to normal behaviour
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks
<gnomefreak> asac: i guess i have to make that file
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks it works now
<asac> welcome
<asac> jtv: please dont sent me translation mails after uploads ;)
<asac> jtv: otherwise we will all create a promail bounce that accidentially redirects to you ;)
<asac> just kidding
<jtv> asac: it's only a tiiiiiny fraction of what we were getting in your place :-P
<jtv> asac: danilo's working on a cherrypick to stem the flood.
<jtv> asac: that said, my jet lag finally kicked in and my brain's not working.  Talk to Danilo if you want sensible answers.
<asac> jtv: ok. sleep well ;)
<jtv> asac: zzz
<jtv> asac: Left Friday night, arrived Sunday nightzzzz
<asac> jtv: you should stop travelling
<asac> jtv: its the same as in real life: one sprint helps you to get quicker from a to B
<asac> but many sprints just slows down stuff because one is too exhausted
<jtv> asac: yeah… I did get to see New Zealand though!  (It was halfway on my last trip)
<asac> jtv: ok. did you take a day or two off afterwards?
<jtv> asac: yesterday
<asac> jtv: but that was back in bangkok right? i ment if you took a day off to visit NZ ;)
<jtv> asac: didn't take a day off to visit NZ, just had a few hours there between flights
<asac> lol
<asac> thats how it is ;)
<jtv> asac: two days ago I took a bus to Mount Eden and walked up all the way to the summit…  that was like a little vacation all by itself
<jtv> asac: taking the Sunday off would have been complicated.  :-)
<asac> jtv: mount eden. that sounds like paradis
<asac> e
<jtv> asac: looks like it too, but it was named after…  IIRC it was the family name (before his peerage) of the old mentor of the first governor there.
<jtv> You know how the British like to change their last names to confuse everyone
<gnomefreak> i really hate bounced builds
<asac> gnomefreak: wh?
<gnomefreak> asac: it didnt bounce. i guess upload failed. Sm 2 intrepid
<gnomefreak> jaunty uploaded built fine
<gnomefreak> asac: how hard is it to add support for dev. releases in mozilla-devscripts?
<asac> gnomefreak: if you hav ethe same orig already in for jaunty just build using -sd
<asac> so you ust upload diff.gz and .dsc
<gnomefreak> makes it faster that way :)
 * gnomefreak found a way around the firefox-3.1 not showing buttons, just have to try it first. If you patch this issue you might want to add it to 3.0 to get rid of those "firefox is still running" errors
<gnomefreak> asac: i pushed again and in terminal said it uploaded so i better get either a good email or bad one
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to remove the .upload files first
<asac> if you already uploaded same version
<asac> otherwise try to use better version
<asac> ok. preparing myself to get off-ramp for tonight
<gnomefreak> asac:  i used the -sd switch
<gnomefreak> asac: before you go is Jaunty going to support fingerprint scan?
<asac> gnomefreak: good question. not sure.
<asac> not sure if there are drivers
<asac> if so, its a probably a pam thing or gdm
<gnomefreak> pam most likely (assuming support for all DE well atleast the big 3
<gnomefreak> )
<gnomefreak> ok lets see if i cant work out this icon crap
<fta> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds lol, mozilla ownz the build farm!
 * gnomefreak rebuilds for intrepid. i dont get FTB but PPA does ill try again
<gnomefreak> fta: how much work would it take to update m-d for sunbird 1.x its pre release. is it something as simple as changing a few settings or new code (config file, ect..)
<fta> just a .conf file inside the package, no need to touch m-d at all
<asac> fta: yeah. maybe we should send up dailies in steps .... like every 2 hours a different package ;)
<gnomefreak> please tell me its not in cdbs-rules
<gnomefreak> looks like it would be the one :( the /cdbs-rules/debhelper.mk
<fta> gnomefreak, what are you talking about?
<asac> i think he wants to enable sunbird to use mozclient for orig rules
<gnomefreak> fta: the config file from comment above
<gnomefreak> those are all install rules it looks like
<fta> gnomefreak, no, take a branch with a debian/mozclient/ dir as an example
<fta> ff3.1 or tb3
<gnomefreak> k
<fta> it's also documented in the README of m-d
<fta> 1064  firefox-3.0                    502138 78181 340173 83750    34 (Alexander Sack)
<fta> 9680  cxchromium                      2960   356  2392   158    54 (Unknown)
<fta> 12747 firefox-3.1                     1522   186   673   663     0 (Unknown)
<fta> 17276 gwibber                          747    97   280   370     0 (Unknown)
<fta> 24259 firefox-3.2                      253    28    57   168     0 (Unknown)
<fta> 30246 chromium-browser                 108     6     0   102     0 (Unknown)
<fta> cxchromium is popular :P
<asac> what is cxchromium?
<fta> win32 chromium runinning with codeweaver / wine
<fta> -ni
<fta> 21591 thunderbird-3.0                  377    48   212   117     0 (Unknown)
<gnomefreak> ok im gone. made changes to rules and control but i need to look at rules closer it looks like the DEBIAN_VERSION and freinds are maxed out at 0.9 but my sed has gotten left behind
<gnomefreak> the lines with sed -n 's/^Version: \([0-9.]*\).*$$/\1/ p')   if i remember my sed right it is upto and including 0.9
<fta> it grabs all numbers and dots. so it could match 0.9, 1.0, 1.2.3.4.5 but not 0.9-1
<fta> well, given 0.9-1, it will return 0.9
<gnomefreak> well its not grabbing the 1.9 branch at all i tried with DEBIAN_DATE and ./debian/rules get-orig-source DEBIAN_BRANCH_MOZILLA_1_9_BRANCH neither are working
<gnomefreak> rules i added include /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/lightning-sunbird.mk and control just the build-dep
<fta> please pastebin what you do & get
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/631615
<gnomefreak> forgot the date one
<gnomefreak> nope its there just jumbled in the other shit
<fta> 1st line is wronge, DEBIAN_BRANCH_MOZILLA_1_9_BRANCH => DEBIAN_BRANCH=MOZILLA_1_9_BRANCH
<fta> wrong
<gnomefreak> ok let me try real fast
<gnomefreak> im assuming i cant use ranch and date in same command so i would need to know exact version to add to changelog first
<gnomefreak> s/ranch/branch
<fta> you should be able to do that
<gnomefreak> fta: heres the output of them http://pastebin.mozilla.org/631616
<gnomefreak> from the README.gz it tells me to add to rules and control however in the README lightning-sunbird only has 1.8 branch does that matter?
<gnomefreak> brb smoke and think
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> i dont have source im just going on what reambe says
<asac> fta: so what was on my list from your side? primssm ... something else?
<fta> prism, yeah.
<fta> i wouldn't mind some hints to prevent my 3G SIMs from locking themselves
<fta> -locking themselves+becoming unusable on ubuntu
<asac_> fta: reconnect
<asac_> 00:14 < fta> -locking themselves+becoming unusable on ubuntu
<asac_> 00:21 < asac> fta: i have no clue, because o dont even understand whta kind of locking that is
<asac_> 00:24 < asac> @time
<fta> hm
<asac_> fta: i wanted to ask modem folks today. will do that tomorrow
<fta> asac_, thanks, let me know if i can help
<asac_> fta: i will send you there if they need more info ;)
<fta> 4720  songbird                       15031   683 13368   813   167 (Unknown)
<fta> hm, that's a lot, not sure it's only mine
<asac> fta: probably not. dont they distribute debs on their own?
<asac> hmm
<fta> still have deprecation warnings in bzr
<asac> yeah
<asac> most likely python 2.6 came out of nowhere for most ;)
<asac> my main issue is currently my offline bug ;)
<fta> cool, just added a strong 'compare' to chromium. it will fail if it finds something
<asac> offlineimap ;)
<asac> fta: thats what we actually want for the mozilla packages too i think
<fta> i reported the issue in #bzr, they said they fixed it already, but the fix is not in jaunty
<asac> fta: at least for 3.1 and later i guess
<asac> fta: did you add a bzr targetpackage target too?
<fta> ?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/129570/
<asac> otherwise its not on the ubuntu radar at all
<fta> i didn't file a bug, just asked on irc
<fta> stevel, is there a tag for 1.1 ?
<stevel> fta: http://timeline.songbirdnest.com/client/browser/tags/Songbird1.1.1
<fta> thanks
<asac> yay. just saw a dent about that ;)
<asac> fta: without butg new upstream stuff probably wont get rolled to jaunty
<fta> i just assumed enough people are using bzr to realize it's needed :P
<asac> fta: what if everyone feels the same ;)
<fta> then we're doomed
<asac> hehe
<asac> hear, hear, ... thats what i am saying :)
<asac> i would think: "then there will be a SRU"
 * stevel tries to catch his bus
<asac> fta: hmm ... have you checked dh_install --list-missing?
<asac> man dh_install
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-11
<asac> even --fail-missing
<fta> yep, iirc, it's different
<fta> it's already failing when files are listed in *.install but not there
<asac> i think it checks whether all files that are in lets say debian/tmp/ are sorted to some package
<asac> fta: what do you mean. doesnt it fail anyway if files in .install are not avail?
<fta> yes
<fta> that's what i keep fixing in the moz packaging
<asac> fta: well. --list-missing and --fail-missing really seems to be like compare
<fta> not last time i give them a try
<asac> fta: i think we compare dist/bin vs. debian/tmp/
<asac> and we also use compare for debian/tmp/ vs. debian/ALLPACKAGES?
<fta> yes
<asac> i think the latter can be done with dh_install --fail-missing (or list)
<fta> i don't think so
<asac> so we need compare for dist/bin vs. debian/tmp though
<fta> yes
<asac> k
<asac> fta: do we have a mean to blacklist files from warning/erroring for the dist/bin/ vs. debian/tmp case?
<asac> fta: the firefox-3.1 build log looked like there are a bunch of files listed that are ok not to have
<asac> so i wonder if we could get them out of the log/warning
<fta> yes, EXCLUDE_*
<asac> fta: EXCLUDE_<what?>
<asac> package name?
<asac> and what kind of format?
<fta> # The following variable are available:
<fta> # COMPARE_FILTER_PRE_IN and COMPARE_FILTER_PRE_OUT (for a/)
<fta> # COMPARE_FILTER_IN and COMPARE_FILTER_OUT (for b/)
<fta> # By default, all are 'sed' commands that could be augmented (+=) or
<fta> # overwritten by the caller.
<asac> ok
<asac> that looks promissing
<fta> look in  /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/firefox-3.1.mk
<asac> so we should maintain that list and fail hard everywhere
<asac> e.g. so we dont need to review logs all the time
<fta> that was my initial idea, i just started it transparently, then it slept out of my list
<asac> yeah. thats ok
<asac> fta: is there a switch to make it fatal yet?
<fta> no
<fta> the code is ugly, i should revisit it
<asac> heh
<asac> oh . its basically one long sh line ;)
<fta> ok, pushed a new chromium, it should have a shiny icon now
<fta> gasp, forgot my -dbg fix
<fta> well, that could wait
<asac> :)
<fta> hmm
<fta> oh, they're back
<fta> they disappeared from the build page, i thought they all failed
<fta> .. fetching the songbird sources, i'm quite sure it will fail, if it's like last time
<fta> ix:~/bzr/songbird.head$ wc -l debian/rules
<fta> 302 debian/rules
<fta> pffff
<fta> Songbird1.1.1   ?? 1.1.1 or 1.1 ?
<fta> http://timeline.songbirdnest.com/client/browser/tags/Songbird1.1.1/build/sbBuildInfo.ini.in so 1.1.1, strange
<fta> asac, i should also update my ia32-*chromium* to get your new nss. is it already in hardy-sec?
<fta> boooh, songbird is still using FIREFOX_3_0_3_RELEASE
<fta> apparently, they don't care about security
<fta> asac, asac_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/129584/
<asac_> fta: yeah seems so. its a shame (sec)
<asac_> fta: maybe we should file bugs ;)
<asac_> and teach mitre to also have songbird added to the list for most firefox issues
<asac_> i will try to talk to someone
<asac_> anyway ... bailing out. have to get up tomorr at 7 or so
<asac_> @time
<asac_> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<asac_> good
<asac_> cu
<fta> cu
<[reed]> asac: why do you have multiple bugzilla accounts?
<LLStarks> asac. evening.
<asac> [reed]: you mean asacmoz gmail?
<asac> LLStarks: hi
<asac> [reed]: the canonical one is _just_ for exception processing
<[reed]> oh, I used your normal one for that canonical thing
<[reed]> should I swap it to use the canonical one?
<asac> [reed]: which canonical thing? the component? yes please.
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> ok
<asac> [reed]: my normal account is something i will use even after quitting.
<asac> [reed]: the gmail one is a "give me all mail because i love searching one"
<[reed]> planning on quitting soon?
<[reed]> :p
<asac> [reed]: no ;)
<asac> [reed]: but you never know
<asac> [reed]: you think the gmail one is bad?
<asac> asacmoz at gmail i think
<[reed]> no
<[reed]> I was talking about the canonical one
<asac> ah yeah. its really just for the "Official" canonical stuff. i dont want to mix them
<[reed]> k
<asac> [reed]: thanks for switching the default for the "exception" component to asac@canonical.com ;)
<[reed]> ok, I swapped it to your @canonical :)
<asac> [reed]: great.
<asac> [reed]: which component is it?
<[reed]> Legal :: Canonical
<asac> ah good.
<asac> [reed]: hmm. when will you support OpenID?
<[reed]> lol
<asac> or is that considered insecure (no clue)?
<[reed]> mozilla bug 294608
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 294608 in User Accounts "Support OpenID as a an account source and login verification method" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=294608
<asac> cool
<asac> too bad. i guess i have remembered my pass on my laptop
<asac> and not on this ffox 3.2 profile ;)
<[reed]> ;)
<[reed]> asac: I talked to ted about PGO, and he had some ideas
<asac> [reed]: different idea from making a minimal test browser in xulrunner and use that to optimize xul?
<[reed]> basically, compile xulrunner normally, compile firefox, use firefox to recompile xulrunner with PGO, and then recompile firefox with PGO
<asac> hmm
<asac> step 3 sounds difficult. i will think about it
<gnomefreak> i cant get into admin for mailing list
<gnomefreak> nevermind i think i got it
<asac> gnomefreak: ;)
<gnomefreak> its the pre coffee problem :)
<asac> lol
<asac> i am on coffee already ;)
<gnomefreak> mine should be done i just havent got up to get it
<gnomefreak> asac: do you happen to have the master firefox bug that keeps asking you to restart? i have duplicates but cant find any other bug like that but i know we have one
 * gnomefreak goes for coffee and smoke
<gnomefreak> would be nice if LP supported wildcard searches
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm
<asac> gnomefreak: there should be plenty
<asac> gnomefreak: its ubufox
<gnomefreak> thats what i thought too
<asac> gnomefreak: 270303
<gnomefreak> ah gppd call
<gnomefreak> bug 27030
<asac> renamed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 27030 in kubuntu-docs "Missing dependency between kunbutu-docs and ubuntu-artwork" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/27030
<asac> to MASTER ;)
<gnomefreak> bug 270303
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270303 in ubufox "MASTER - firefox (intrepid): "your browser has been updated and needs to be restarted"" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270303
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> ok these reports are way too scattered.
<gnomefreak> we have other reports for "firefox already running" i looked under firefox and ubufox using search (i reaally didnt feel much like looking through every bug report
<asac> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<asac> scary. net outage for 40 seconds or so ;)
<asac> seems to have recovered without reconnect though
<gnomefreak> bug 194894 is now a master bug i know there are more out there but im looking for a different bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194894 in firefox "[MASTER] Firefox reports "version 1.9b3" in "about:"" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194894
<gnomefreak> asac: master bug for firefox already running i was working on this the other day with upstream but i cant find it now and i know ubuntu has a bug on this :(
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<asac> gnomefreak: already running?
<asac> i dont know what bug that is in particular
<asac> gnomefreak: if the user NFS then there is a master bug for that
<gnomefreak> i looked in ubufox and firefox (still going through ff-2 bugs looking for it
<asac> e.g. home mounted over NFS
<gnomefreak> he doesnt state
<asac> ask
<asac> that would be bug 237970
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237970 in firefox "firefox-3.0 breaks with NFS home directory" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237970
<gnomefreak> this is bug 77625
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 77625 in firefox-3.0 "can't start firefox, error "firefox already running" window tab not visible, needed to end process from sys mon then reopen - workaround" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/77625
<asac> ah
<asac> yeah well.
<asac> if we have a bug for arbitrary strange things then that would be it ;)
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> if its not NFS, its probably "weird happenings when firefox is not restarted after upgrade"
<asac> i think we had a master for that though
<gnomefreak> im thinking ubufox but firefox process should die when closed (sort of like my 3.1 buttons problem
<asac> e.g. "MASTER - everything can happen if firefox is not restarted after upgrade"
<gnomefreak> i have to write my script for that
<asac> gnomefreak: usually it closes. could be upgrade issue from above, or some plugin/extension that keeps something running
<gnomefreak> that would be nice but a shit load of work
<gnomefreak> i figured out my was ubufox but process still sticks and removed my buttons. killall firefox-3.1 works same issue different UI issues as the above bug but i can swear ther eis another 1 or 100 of this
 * gnomefreak not really setting out for bug work today :)
<gnomefreak> asac: im leaning towards translation for bug 63499 and yes it is still present
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 63499 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox cannot spell Ubuntu" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/63499
<asac> gnomefreak: reassign that to hunspell dictionaries packages
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> firefox has nothing to do with that
<asac> i mean it doesnt even use aspell
<gnomefreak> i figured that
<asac> so its a ispell dictionaries bug and a hunspell dictionaries bug
<gnomefreak> i changed it to hunspell should i add ispell or hunspell covers that?
<gnomefreak> ill be right back soon to be pain in the ass wife calling me
<gnomefreak> ok im back for ~30 minutes to finish what i started than she wants to go shopping and dragging me along with her :(
<fta2> gasp... songbird :(
<fta2> Remove the patches directory on all active branches. Our patches are now applied directly to our dependencies in the vendor repository; you can do an |svn diff -r /vendor/trunk/$package /vendor/upstream/$package| to get a list of diffs/patches. The patches int he patches/ directories were old, and were not the patches we were even using anymore; this was causing too much confusion.
<fta2> so my package is definitely broken now
<gnomefreak> fta2: did upstream get to a point where we can package it in archives for KK
<fta2> no
<gnomefreak> ok thats what i thought see bug 94494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 94494 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Songbird" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/94494
<fta2> imho, they will never do that, they don't care enough about us. either we'll have to bend, or it's out forever
<gnomefreak> i agree that they dont seem to care enough but as for the packaging i wouldnt know
 * gnomefreak off for a while.
<asac> fta2: i really think a first step is to raise pressure on general security support
<asac> fta2: once they notice that they get bad reputation with their current way, they might look into new innnovative things
<asac> one solution that comes up is to remove all patches and just ride the xulrunner security updates aka libxul
<asac> fta2: thats why i will ask mitre folks to remember to add songbird for all rendering sec issues
<asac> that are announced for firefox/xulrunner
<asac> in that way they will be officially insecure all the time and while this might work for some time
<asac> it will come up at some point
<fta2> apparently, my old method of packaging (ie, get their xul tag and patch it) is no longer what they do
<asac> fta2: they probably failed to properly rebase stuff in svn ;)
<asac> and now patches are out of sync with the full tree they have
<asac> or they forgot to udpate patches and now nobody knows what to do ;)
<asac> which could also be the reason why they are stuck at 3.0.3. we should ask stevel
<fta2> http://timeline.songbirdnest.com/vendor/browser/tags/Songbird1.1.1/xulrunner/mozilla/config/milestone.txt => 1.9.0.5
<fta2> !info xulrunner-1.9 jaunty
<ubottu> xulrunner-1.9 (source: xulrunner-1.9): XUL + XPCOM application runner. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9.0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 7367 kB, installed size 20368 kB
<fta2> asac, any chance to talk with the modem guy yet?
<asac> i asked again now. lets see
<asac> fta2: so does that key work more than once with NM?
<asac> or can you connect exactly once and then never again until you use windows?
<asac> fta2: also. thats a huawei with "option" driver? can you give the pci id?
<fta2> more than once
<asac> err usb id;)
<asac> fta2: more than once? like you can plug in the key multiple times?
<asac> or more than once without repluggin?
<fta2> let's sum up. 2 SIMS: S1 and S2, one key: the huawei E220 (12d1:1003)
<fta2> initially, both S1 and S2 worked for a short while
<fta2> then S1 stopped working, even after several attempts, replugs, reboots
<fta2> S2 was still fine
<fta2> i pluggued my key with S1 in an XP box, it connected just fine
<fta2> back in ubuntu, S1 was fine
<fta2> the next week-end, S1 was still fine, but S2 broke
<fta2> i'm still there: S1 ok, S2 nok
<asac> fta2: so if S2 is broken you can flip sims and it will work?
<fta2> yes
<fta2> when it's broken, it connects and hangup immediately after
<asac> fta2: you still have a link to a serial log paste in your backlog?
<asac> i know you posted it, but i cant find it :(
<asac> fta2: serial + ppp debug on log i guess (if you dont mind to capture one)
<fta2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/125513/
<asac> they say that some modems reset magic stuff on AT+CFUN=0 ... and only windows knows the secret commands to fix that on next plugging
<asac> fta2: ok and if you retry it looks the same?
<asac> e.g. thats the reproducible error?
<fta2> yes, 100%
<fta2> that was a few days ago (Mar  2 23:52)
<asac> fta2: so you always get to ppp stage and then get a hang up after sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x2 <compress VJ 0f 01>
<asac> fta2: can you try to disable all the compression stuff in /etc/ppp/options ?
<asac> fta2: add novj novjccomp
<asac> fta2: 16:00 < tambeti> asac: I have a modem with same usb ids
<asac> 16:00 < tambeti> asac: and I've never seen such a problem
<fta2> hm
<fta2> so what? I got it twice
<asac> fta2: try the compression stuff. also please modify the --delay to 4000 in the udev .rules
<asac> i mean the fact that your thing doesnt work with udev also doesnt sound right
<asac> fta2: twice? so you say its reproducible to fix this in windows, even though only cured it once?
<fta2> will try that tonight
<asac> k
<fta2> it locked twice, i cured it only once to have a chance to troubleshoot it
<asac> fta2: yeah. did you connect using windows or just boot?
<fta2> the 1st time, i connected it
<asac> fta2: if you need to connect we should try to capture the USB traffic so we see the maybe-secret AT command send
<asac> if its during boot its probably harder
<fta2> how? i'm clueless with windows
<asac> fta2: imo just go for the compression thing first.
<asac> providers might have a bogus ppp server which just chokes when you start negotating about things it doesnt know about
<asac> and hang up
<asac> fta2: if it comes to usb monitoring under windows, i will try to find the right tools for you
<fta2> but the other sim is doing exactly the same thing
<asac> so you can just keep that running and capture everything
<asac> fta2: well. as i said before, you might be on a different hub or gateway
<asac> i mean: i also had similar issues at some point
<asac> and couldnt connect .... but i never used windows and it just started to work at some point again
<asac> and the ppp log really looked similar.
<asac> tweaking the compression things helped a bit - at least the log was different
<asac> e.g. hangup during VJ compression negotation
<fta2> ok, will try that, compression is rejected anyway
<fta2> i would love to have something working out of the box
<asac> fta2: well. if its really compression negotiation we can maybe turn that off everywhere. i am not sure that 3g uses that ppp part
<fta2> asac, why so many people have to patch their kernel and manually install madwifi on their netbooks?
<asac> fta2: i dont know. probably because ath drivers really sucked in hardy?
<asac> its only been 6 month or so when the bad atheros situation improved
<asac> before it was as closed as broadcom
<fta2> they are on intrepid and jaunty
<asac> atheros was messy in intrepid because of the close timeline. jaunty should be better afaik
<asac> meaning: in hardy all was lost, but we got this working by having a hacked wpasupplicant
<asac> in intrepid the new drivers appears and sucked, madwifi didnt work anymore, because wpasupplicant dropped support (saying its dead)
<asac> in jaunty. i hope its fixed
<asac> also intrepid driver should be fixed in -updates
<asac> i think that normal netbook remix doesnt ship everything from -updates
<asac> so that might be the reason
<asac> at least most cases should be fixed
<asac> or in -backport-modules
<asac> fta2: safest thing would really be dell mini. the netbook image for hardy has quite perfect modem integration now (its hacky, yes, but i connects fast and knows about everything - even unlocking)
<asac> only prob is that the kernel patch hasnt landed in mainline.
<asac> so its not in mainstream jaunty, but the kernel provided by Netbook folks will have that too soon
<asac> fta2: http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/toshiba-netbook-nb100-11r-701
<asac> is that the netbook you are looking at?
<asac> Toshiba NB100
<fta2> no, i initially wanted the dell mini 10, but it's lacking some features i need, and they will come too late. so i'm looking at the samsung NC10 now
<fta2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NC10
<asac> fta2: that page says "installing latest madwifi drivers helps"
<asac> thats wrong
<asac> a few lines later they just use the ath5k
<asac> so its like i said
<asac> you need backport-modules
<asac> in intrepid and jaunty should work
<fta2> it's a community page, so it's kind of half obsolete
<asac> yes. i think they just mixed the names up
<asac> madwifi was the old hostap driver
<asac> ath5k and ath9k are the new drivers that are shipped in mainline kernel
<asac> and hence are supposed to become quite solid and reliable in the future
<LLStarks> hi asac
<asac> LLStarks: hey
<LLStarks> do you have thoughts on this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6874367#post6874367
<LLStarks> it doesn't seem to be limited to sans-serif fonts and only occurs in certain textboxes
<asac> LLStarks: what sans serif font is that in the back?
<asac> i guess you dont use any windows fonts?
<LLStarks> i do.
<LLStarks> but i don't know what font that is.
<asac> LLStarks: i think windows fonts have problems with metrics
<LLStarks> should i file a bug?
<asac> LLStarks: first check whether it goes away if you remove the windows fonts
<LLStarks> if it doesn't, file with fontconfig and ttf-msttcorefonts?
<asac> LLStarks: provide a way to reproduce without msttcorfonts and put it against fontconfig
<asac> otherwise i am not sure
<LLStarks> gotcha
<kosmonaut> I've got a quite strange behavior in TB 2.0.0.19(jaunty). Since AFAIK yesterday TB refuses to filter my mail. In the filtermenu everything is looking ok. When I select apply filter (in the filtermenu it self) my mail gets filtered. BUT when new mail comes in nothing happens, filters are not working. Now I have looked in "msgFilterRules.dat" there are entries called "enabled="no"". I changed them to "enabled="yes"" an *tata* filter
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<BUGabundo> hi
<BUGabundo> asac: does this mean anything to you http://paste.ubuntu.com/129828/ ?
<asac> BUGabundo: not sure. network problems seem to prevent me to get that page
<asac> BUGabundo: far too long
<asac> plesae paste relevant bits
<fta> stevel, where are the updated instructions to build sb now that you changed everything for the n-th time?
<stevel> fta: building the dependencies is here: http://wiki.songbirdnest.com/Build_Release/Building_the_vendor_repository
<stevel> building the main app should be the same
<fta> ok, thanks, i was almost there. just need to re-do my patches to your new files :(
<asac> stevel: now that 1.1 is out ... how about making a new upstreaming round and reviewing if things can be done different or not at all that are not suitable for xulrunner tree?
<asac> i know. broken record. sorry about that ;)
<stevel> heh, no worries. yeah... i'd like to, i've been pretty swamped with critical work for the past 2 months or so and haven't had time to look into it.  will try again when i get some free cycles
<asac> stevel: thats why i ask now. if not now after release (well after fixing first critical feedback things), then probably never :)
<fta> i don't see how it's possible now that everything is flat
<asac> one goal would be to get to a state where we can build it against system xul and songbird isnt completely broken afterwards
<fta> "Remove the patches directory on all active branches. Our patches are now applied directly to our dependencies in the vendor repository; you can do an |svn diff -r /vendor/trunk/$package /vendor/upstream/$package| to get a list of diffs/patches. The patches int he patches/ directories were old, and were not the patches we were even using anymore; this was causing too much confusion."
<asac> that would definitly be a victory
<fta> (that's from svn log)
<kosmonaut> some1?
<asac> kosmonaut: ?
<kosmonaut> please see 18:33
<asac> kosmonaut: no :-P
<asac> please repost
<asac> we dont even know which timezone you are in
<kosmonaut> I've got a quite strange behavior in TB 2.0.0.19(jaunty). Since AFAIK yesterday TB refuses to filter my mail. In the filtermenu everything is looking ok. When I select apply filter (in the filtermenu it self) my mail gets filtered. BUT when new mail comes in nothing happens, filters are not working. Now I have looked in "msgFilterRules.dat" there are entries called "enabled="no"". I changed them to "enabled="yes"" an *tata* filter
<asac> hmm
<asac> thanks
<kosmonaut> strange..ha?
<asac> yeah
<asac> kosmonaut: can you disbale rules in the rule wizard?
<asac> does that change the state to enabled=false?
<asac> or no
<asac> ?`
<kosmonaut> hold on
<asac> fta2: i can only reemphasize how important it is that you open an ITP in debian ;) for chromium parts currently not taken
<asac> just got reminded because i got a chromium update from daily
<kosmonaut> now: I enabled the rules in the filtermenu...in "msgFilterRules.dat" all enabled are set to "enabled=no"
<asac> kosmonaut: what do you mean by "enabled the rules"  ... were they disabled?
<kosmonaut> asac: Extra->Filters...>Aktivieren (german)
<asac> kosmonaut: i know. for me the Rules .dat is in sync with the U
<kosmonaut> it seems like it the "aktivieren"-botton gives a false feedback to "msgFilterRules.dat"
<asac> kosmonaut: i stopped tbird, modified the .dat ... started again and the state in UI matches the .dat
<asac> e.g. it seems to parse it on startup
<asac> which sounds correct.
<kosmonaut> hmm
<asac> if that doesnt do that for you it could be either a) an extension
<asac> or b) some bad syntax
<asac> kosmonaut: you could try to reduce the .dat file until you find the bad entry
<kosmonaut> ok...good I'll try to do so
<asac> e.g stop tbird; remove all rules, but one. see if that works (backup the bad .dat first of course)
<kosmonaut> sure ;-)
<asac> kosmonaut: yeah. please backup otherwise i see the issue just go away ;)
<asac> kosmonaut: oh you could also look in tools -> error console if there is an error
<asac> but i doubt that there is one
<kosmonaut> thx! :-D
<kosmonaut> I'll try all of your hints
<fta> stevel, it seems i have to specify SB_VENDOR_BUILD_ROOT, what is that supposed to be?
<asac> kosmonaut: thanks. we see complains about not working filters more or less regularly, so you finding might be the nail - which would be great
<kosmonaut> ok...but what made me kind of worry was: that when flters are activated the entry in that *.dat was "off" and when they were de-activated the entry is "on"...Let's see if I find the troublemaker
<kosmonaut> (sorrry for my english)
<kosmonaut> ;-)
<asac> kosmonaut: yes. there is something bad. are you sure you have no extension installed?
<asac> (except enigmail maybe)
<kosmonaut> no extensions for sure
<asac> ok good. then lets find what causes this in the file
<fta> stevel, i mean, is there a default value for SB_VENDOR_BUILD_ROOT? (that i'm not getting for some reason)
<kosmonaut> oh...enigmail...i forgot about it...it is no an extension 4 me it is a basic module :-)
<asac> kosmonaut: i hope its a syntax thing ... otherwise its probably harder to track down
<asac> kosmonaut: i dont think enigmail causes this. i have it installed too. but better safe than sorry and disable it for debugging this
<kosmonaut> asac: well....was long as it filters and I know what to do am quite happy
<asac> kosmonaut: thats an egocentric point of view. we need to nail this down and fix it for everyone
<kosmonaut> asac: all right. but 4 now I have to say good night to my kids
<asac> kosmonaut: sure.
<asac> kosmonaut: no hurry. if there is nothing private in the .dat file you could also share it
<asac> or maybe a reduced file that also has this issue
<fta> stevel, nm.. but why do i need to co the binaries too?? i don't want that
<stevel> fta: sorry, was at a meeting and then lunch.
<fta> stevel, i'm patching the new build system, step by step, to fit my needs.
<fta> it's not working out of the box :(
<stevel> what's not working?
<stevel> lemme see if i can get our build guy in here
<fta> now it's failing in the breakpad symbol code.
<JayPee> Yo yo.
<fta> hi
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/129913/
<JayPee> someone wanted to chat w/ me?
<fta> JayPee, about songbird? me :)
<JayPee> yup
<fta> cd $(SRC_DIR)/dependencies/vendor/taglib ; make -f Makefile.songbird SB_VENDOR_BUILD_ROOT=$(SRC_DIR)/dependencies/vendor SB_BUILD_TYPE=release
<JayPee> what's up?
<fta> ends up like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/129913/
<Mook_sb> hmm, it's http://src.songbirdnest.com/source/xref/dependencies/xulrunner/mozilla/toolkit/crashreporter/tools/symbolstore.py copied by http://src.songbirdnest.com/source/xref/dependencies/xulrunner/mozilla/toolkit/crashreporter/tools/symbolstore.py ...
<JayPee> ok; without looking, I'm going to say building dependencies in the vendor dir isn't supported; it may be ok, but that's not how we build it.
<fta> I don't have/want the vendor binaries so i had to slightly patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/129917/
<JayPee> do you care about symbols?
<JayPee> my guess is "no"
<fta> no, i don't build xul with breakpad
<fta> (we have our own symbol system in our bug tracker)
<JayPee> fta: build with SB_VENDOR_GENERATE_SYMBOLS=0
<fta> ok, trying..
<fta> why does it clean at each run?
<JayPee> because we use this to generate vendor-binaries, so we assert that the build area is clear.
<fta> well.. ok.
<JayPee> because I don't want to mess around with packages not getting dependency tracking correct
<JayPee> it's not rule #1 of building release builds
<JayPee> but it's up there.
<fta> ok, good for taglib
<fta> hm, it's doing svn up during build (mozbrowser)
<fta> bad, it will break in our builders
<fta> no network access allowed
<Mook_sb> fta: read the makefile, you can disable that update
<Mook_sb> (another random variable to set :D )
<JayPee> yes
<fta> ok.. reading..
<JayPee> we put that in there just for situations like this, where you have weird rules!
<fta> it's not weird, it's about security
<Mook_sb> ("you" = "the guy on a boat"? :D )
<JayPee> fta: it's as weird to me as requiring a rebuild is to you.
<JayPee> (which is to say it's a requirements issue)
<fta> anyone could send something to the builders, so network access is not allowed, makes perfect sense to me. but it's sometimes difficult to live with. i don't think it's the case here. anyway, building sb now
<fta> failed
<fta> components/mediacore/metadata/handler/taglib/src/MetadataHandlerTaglib.cpp missed the taglib headers
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/129921/
<fta>  /src/bzr/build-area/songbird-1.1.1/build-tree/songbird/dependencies/linux-i686/taglib/release/include/taglib is wrong, i have no taglib in linux-i686/
<fta> JayPee, ^^ ?
<Mook_sb> what does /src/bzr/build-area/songbird-1.1.1/build-tree/songbird/dependencies/linux-i686/taglib/release/include/taglib look like?
<fta> nada: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129923/
<fta> taglib was built with:         cd $(SRC_DIR)/dependencies/vendor/taglib ; make -f Makefile.songbird SB_VENDOR_BUILD_ROOT=$(SRC_DIR)/dependencies/vendor SB_BUILD_TYPE=release SB_VENDOR_GENERATE_SYMBOLS=0
<fta> Mook_sb, ^^
<Mook_sb> fta: got the full taglib build log?
<Mook_sb> because staring at random snippets is really, really hard.
<fta> i can sure recapture it
<fta> hold on
<fta> Mook_sb, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/sb.log.txt
 * asac waves to songbird crew
 * Mook_sb waves to asac
<asac> thanks for ending up here ;)
<Mook_sb> -- Installing: /src/bzr/build-area/songbird-1.1.1/build-tree/songbird/dependencies/vendor/linux-i686/taglib/release/include/taglib/fileref.h
<fta> asac, the chromium-daily ppa was full, again. it has 7GB now
<Mook_sb> so, JayPee: we actually end up checking in .../dependencies/vendor/linux-i686, then check it out as .../dependencies/linux-i686, don't we?
<JayPee> uh
<JayPee> well, in the normal build system, we check out $(root)/checkouts/linux-i686
<JayPee> then $(root)/linux-i686 is supposed to be created by the user
<JayPee> and symlinks are created
<JayPee> and then removed as packages are rebuilt
<Mook_sb> oh, the checkin bit was from building vendor-binaries, and the checkout bit is the actual songbird build process, yeah
<JayPee> $(root)/linux-i686 is eventually cehcked back in
<fta> is that documented somewher?
<JayPee> fta: yup!
<Mook_sb> so I guess in fta's case, he needs to be making symlinks and stuff
<JayPee> well
<fta> i don't co the vendor-binaries, don't want to, and don't need to
<JayPee> ah
<JayPee> well, then it's unlikely to work!
<fta> why?
<JayPee> uh
<JayPee> because that's how it's designed to work
<fta> if it depends on binaries, i'd better stop right now.
<Mook_sb> your process is different from our process, so things need to be adapted :)
<JayPee> it probably doesn't.
<JayPee> if you're just building taglib
<Mook_sb> fta: you can make a local bzr repo and clone it, if it makes you feel better ;)
<JayPee> but the build system expects that stuff to exist
<JayPee> but, we accept patches; so you could always write one to disable that functionality
<JayPee> it's mostly used for building gstreamer, since gstreamer depends on so many sub-packages
<JayPee> taglib, I believe, does not.
<fta> no, i've spent a lot of energy on this package for quite a long time, and at each milestone, every changes, so i'm back to square one, it's frustrating, at best.
<fta> everything
<JayPee> I can check, but I'm pretty sure the vendor build system didn't change much, if at all, between 1.0 and 1.1
<JayPee> I think I may have required that you set the BUILD_ROOT
<JayPee> but you were doing that already
<JayPee> anyway, I can understand being frustrated; you would probably find it more rewarding to read through the makefiles, and contribute back fixes that make building the dependencies for you easier
<JayPee> rather than working around it every release.
<fta> for taglib, i used to have: cd $(SRC_DIR)/dependencies/vendor/taglib ; AUTOCONF=autoconf2.50 AUTOM4TE=autom4te sh ./songbird_taglib_make.sh
<fta> now i have: cd $(SRC_DIR)/dependencies/vendor/taglib ; make -f Makefile.songbird SB_VENDOR_BUILD_ROOT=$(SRC_DIR)/dependencies/vendor SB_BUILD_TYPE=release SB_VENDOR_GENERATE_SYMBOLS=0
<fta> and it's broken
<JayPee> out of curiosity, what happens if you make -f Makefile.songbird release
<JayPee> you're not really supposed to set SB_BUILD_TYPE
<fta> it fails
<fta> missing SB_VENDOR_BUILD_ROOT
<fta> then missing SB_VENDOR_BINARIES_DIR
<fta> then it's doing a debug build, that i don't want
<fta> then it fails on breakpad symbols
<fta> then it's placing the results where sb is not expecting them
<JayPee> well
<JayPee> have you created SB_VENDOR_BUILD_ROOT?
<JayPee> and I suppose you could fake SB_VENDOR_BINARIES_DIR by creating it
<JayPee> also, it's not.
<JayPee> 13:58 < JayPee> out of curiosity, what happens if you make -f Makefile.songbird  release
<JayPee> did you see the "release" I added to the target there?
<fta> oh
<fta> ix:~/bzr/build-area/songbird-1.1.1/build-tree/songbird/dependencies/vendor/taglib$ make -f Makefile.songbird release
<fta>  /src/bzr/build-area/songbird-1.1.1/build-tree/songbird/dependencies/vendor/taglib/../songbird-vendor-defs.mk:271: *** Must define SB_VENDOR_BUILD_ROOT.  Stop.
<JayPee> sigh.
<JayPee> What ahppens if you run make -f Makefile.songbird release SB_VENDOR_BUILD_ROOT=$(SRC_DIR)/dependencies/vendor SB_VENDOR_GENERATE_SYMBOLS=0 ?
<JayPee> is what I was really interested in.
<fta>  /src/bzr/build-area/songbird-1.1.1/build-tree/songbird/dependencies/vendor/taglib/../songbird-vendor-defs.mk:278: *** SB_VENDOR_BUILD_ROOT (/src/bzr/build-area/songbird-1.1.1/build-tree/songbird-1.1.1/build-tree/songbird/dependencies/vendor) does not exist....  Stop.
<fta> i can create that, should I?
<JayPee> sure
<JayPee> does build-tree/songbird have the songbird code in it?
<fta> hm, nm, the path is wrong, i messed it up, retrying.
<fta> it fails while building sb, still missing the includes
<fta> JayPee, ^^
<fta> JayPee, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/sb2.log.txt
<JayPee> ok, you need to build these COMPLETELY SEPARATELY
<JayPee> preferably in separate build areas
<JayPee> are you doing that?
<fta> hm, no, i'm not. it's supposed to be built in its own dir, right?
<JayPee> well, we build the vendor binaries completely separately from the songbird build
<JayPee> and when I saw that you're building things in dependencies vendor, I became sorta scared anyway
<JayPee> 'cause we don't do that
<fta> is it just a matter of SB_VENDOR_BUILD_ROOT ? i can use something else.
<JayPee> yes
<JayPee> or rather, that should work
<JayPee> (FWIW, I'm not saying this build system is perfect; the weird directories you have to create were due to iterating over what I needed; it's better for us than the old shell system in tons of ways, but it's not perfect, and it's not bug free.)
<fta> i don't understand. if i use SB_VENDOR_BUILD_ROOT=/whatever to build taglib, how will songbird know where to look?
<Mook_sb> songbird needs it in $root/dependencies/$platform/taglib/release/include
<Mook_sb> the normal songbird build system involves a svn ci / co, so it gets moved anyway
<fta> i think i should take a step back from this. it doesn't make any sense to me (binaries, ci/co while i already have all the sources i need, etc.).
<Mook_sb> _you_ don't need to ci/co, but you need to account for the normal procedure and adjust accordingly.
<fta> 18776242   12 -rw-r--r--   1 fta      fta          9385 Mar 11 22:09 ./build-tree/songbird/dependencies/vendor/linux-i686/taglib/release/include/taglib/fileref.h
<fta> 15876536   12 -rw-r--r--   1 fta      fta          9385 Mar 11 22:09 ./build-tree/songbird/dependencies/vendor/build/taglib/release/taglib/fileref.h
<fta> so i have a bogus /vendor/ in the middle, right?
<Mook_sb> right, or rather, the vendor-binaries build system ends up not putting it where the main songbird build system expects
<Mook_sb> (because normally those things are disconnected)
<fta>         mkdir -p $(foreach dir,checkout build linux-$(MACHINE),$(SRC_DIR)/my-deps/$(dir))
<fta>         cd $(SRC_DIR)/dependencies/vendor/taglib ; make -f Makefile.songbird release SB_VENDOR_BUILD_ROOT=$(SRC_DIR)/my-deps SB_VENDOR_GENERATE_SYMBOLS=0
<fta> taglib builds fine but sb is still unable to find it.
<JayPee> fta: ok, can you post complete log for *that*?
<JayPee> Mook_sb: well, again, they're separate build system
<JayPee> the method should be
<fta> JayPee, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/sb3.log.txt
<JayPee> create Sandbox A; build taglib. create Sandbox B; checkout soungbird; cp the correct directory from Sandbox A into Sandbox B
<JayPee> build Songbird
<JayPee> the two sandboxes shouldn't know anything about each other.
<JayPee> and certainly shouldn't share a build tree
<JayPee> fta: so yeah; can you do that please?
<JayPee> I notice that you're still building in dependencies/vendor/taglib
<fta> hm
<fta> if i trash my tree, i will have to rebuild xul, ~45 min on this box
<JayPee> well, I don't know that you need to trash your tree
<JayPee> just make a build-tree/songbird-vendor
<JayPee> and build taglib there.
<JayPee> (make that the BUILD_ROOT
<fta> rm -rf build-tree :)
<JayPee> well, if you want it to be clean, yes you'll have to do that
<JayPee> if you want to test my theory out, then you won't.
<Nafallo> asac
<Nafallo> 23:02 < andresmujica> Hi MOTUs!
<Nafallo> 23:02 < andresmujica> i wonder if someone can help me with this bug #317860
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317860 in mobile-broadband-provider-info "Request to upgrade to latest SVN 3G profiles" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317860
<Nafallo> 23:02 < ubottu> Launchpad bug 317860 in mobile-broadband-provider-info "Request to upgrade to latest SVN 3G profiles" [High,In
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317860 in mobile-broadband-provider-info "Request to upgrade to latest SVN 3G profiles" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317860
<Nafallo>                 progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317860
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 317860 in mobile-broadband-provider-info "Request to upgrade to latest SVN 3G profiles" [High,In progress]
<Nafallo> 23:02 -!- quadrispro [n=quadrisp@ubuntu/member/quadrispro] has joined #ubuntu-motu
<Nafallo> 23:03 < andresmujica> the lastest 3g profiles reported at launchpad and all around are at upstream SVN, a quick update to the
<Nafallo>                       package would be great for Jaunty a6
<Nafallo> stop it ubottu ! :-P
<dtchen> fta: heads-up: in ~6 hrs, my ppa will have a newer linux containing a fix for the glitch-free aberrations
<asac> Nafallo: yes.
<fta> dtchen, newer linux?
<asac> antti is moving 500 km north close to the north pole
<asac> so update will happen next week finally
<dtchen> fta: yes, we've patched the original hw-ptr issue causing so much instability in pa
<fta> dtchen, you mean a newer kernel?
<dtchen> it's pretty necessary for glitch-free
<dtchen> yes
<fta> d'oh
<asac> RESTART YOUR SYSTEM
<asac> just got that
<dtchen> fta: it won't require a reboot
<dtchen> fta: you'll need to unload all the sound modules and load the new ones, but beyond that, you can keep on working
<fta> ok
<fta> dtchen, could you please tag your packages with something else than ~ppa? the idea is to be able to see where the updates are coming / came from
<dtchen> fta: sure. the `linux' upload is a simple bump (9.31ubuntu1)
<dtchen> i'll just need to adjust dch
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-12
<fta> JayPee, Mook_sb, stevel: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/songbird-1.1.1.png  thanks for your help guys.
<Mook_sb> yay!
<stevel> woot!
<Mook_sb> stevel: s/w/p/
 * stevel notices missing servicepane icons for SHOUTcast & Concerts
<stevel> disabled extensions due to update i suppose
<JayPee> I didn't you know you guys build with --enable-official
<fta> yeah, addon updates are damn slow
<fta> it's a release, not a random snapshot so why not?
<fta> we do the same for all products
<JayPee> because it turns on things that don't make sense, and are confusing for users
<JayPee> i.e. build number, for one
<JayPee> but I suspect I'm probably the only one that cares about such things.
<fta> it's not in the archive anyway so it's still a limited community :(
<JayPee> fta: yeah; why is that again?
 * JayPee forgot
<JayPee> XR issues?
<fta> for not using the system xulrunner
<fta> yes
<JayPee> gotcha
<JayPee> fta: well, if you use this system, I don't imagine it'll change too much more.
<JayPee> so you shouldn't have to fight with it again.
<fta> ? what do you mean?
<JayPee> fta: earlier, you said "at each milestone, every changes, so i'm back to square one, it's frustrating, at best." I'm saying this isn't slated to change much more, if at all.
<stevel> fta: i think he means the vendor build stuff... the build system shouldn't be changing
<JayPee> so you shouldn't have to spend this much time on it again.
<fta> ok, good to know
<JayPee> but, if you do run into problems, it would be helpful if you filed a bug
<JayPee> maybe there are some things we can make easier
<JayPee> fta: I will let you know now, though, I'm working on a new core build system...
<JayPee> so *that's* going to change... ;-)
<fta> yeah, i know nothing is stable but this package is one of the most complex i ever created
<fta> mozilla is trivial in comparison
<JayPee> what makes it so complicated for you?
<fta> even chromium, with the same arches, 10 times your number of deps, and >10 times the volume of sources is just a svn co + scons from a running binary nowadays
<JayPee> that didn't really answer my question
<fta> nm, it's been a long day. a 300 lines debian/rules file is not qualified as easy, but i wrote it so i'm partially at fault too.
<fta> it's 1:20am here
<JayPee> heh
<JayPee> one of *those* days
<JayPee> well, if you want to provide specifics, I will be happy to see if we can address some of them
<JayPee> I've already been able to help address some of OpenSolaris' problems
<JayPee> not all of them, but some of them
<JayPee> but I can't if I don't know about them
<JayPee> and I don't follow this channel religiously ;-)
<fta> i don't have real showstoppers, until now, i managed. it's just that it has so many steps, knobs, env vars, etc, that it's scary for eventual (packaging) contributors
<JayPee> well, I think you're complaining about the lack of documentation
<JayPee> because the vast majority of those knobs and env vars exist precisely for packagers
<JayPee> well, vast majority is probably an overstatement
<JayPee> but many of them
<fta> do you have a make install now?
<JayPee> no
<fta> that would sure help
<JayPee> hrm; does Firefox have one?
<JayPee> (you should file bugs on things you care about)
<fta> firefox, xul, and most moz products have one
<JayPee> yes, along with most open source packages
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/130006/ (with timeout at 4000, and novj novjccomp in /etc/ppp/options - which are apparently ignored)
<asac> fta: can you please tell me what you have set as APN, username/password for your connection?
<fta> hi
<fta> asac, what do you mean?
<asac> fta: did you use the broadband wizard?
<asac> to setup the connections?
<asac> or are you using "Auto GSM" connections?
<asac> seems you use auto
<asac> fta: use the broadband wizard please
<asac> install libmbca0 ... remove your configured connections .... replug the key to make it pop up
<fta> i don't remember. i think i just plugged the key in, it asks me to unlock the gnome keyring, enter the pin, and that's it
<fta> asked
<asac> fta: yes. seems you didnt install the recommends
<asac> fta: we ship
<asac> so you have the auto connection stuff
<asac> which relies on good sim state
<asac> use the broadband wizard
<fta> my laptop is supposed to have everything installed. i only drop nm on my desktops & servers
<asac> fta: yes, but seems you didnt install libmbca0
<asac> even though its recommends of network-manager-gnome
<asac> fta: install it please
<asac> then remove all 3g configureations and use that ;)
<asac> your issue is most likely because you have no username/password/APN information in the auto connection ... which then relies on the SIM. we checked reports of users that had the same symptoms ppp-wise and their problem was always a missing APN or username/password
<asac> its a bit hard to explain why this might go away after some time, but dan said, that can easily happen
<fta> i always update using apt-get, am i supposed to get recommends that way?
<asac> fta: only if you never run plain upgrade
<asac> upgrade deselects recommends
<asac> thats a bug i think
<asac> if you use apt-get you must always run dist-upgrade
<asac> at least to get the recommends ;)
<fta> done
<fta> same
<fta> pppd_timed_out()
<gnomefreak> is there a timer that counts down?
<asac> fta: the pppd_timed_out is a different issue than what you had yesterday
<asac> gnomefreak: where?
<fta> asac, it's there since i turned the 2000 into 4000 as you requested
<gnomefreak> asac: in repos. i have only found timers that count up, example: the ones i found you set timer and it starts at 0 and neds at time you set. I'm looking for one ethat when you set it for say 1 hour it starts at 1hr and ends at time you set
<asac> fta: hmm
<asac> fta: that is completely unrelated to this
<asac> fta: where did you add the delay?
<asac> not in the udev rules?
<fta> hm, i don't remember where it was
<fta> oh, in /lib/udev/rules.d/77-nm-probe-modem-capabilities.rules
<fta> that's what you asked, right?
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/130096/
<asac> fta: yeah. but that only influences the HAL vs. UDEV detection
<asac> fta: please look in the connection
<asac> is there a password/username set?
<asac> fta: oh. and thats with novj* or did you remove those lines again?
<asac> (remove them if they didnt help)
<BUGabundo> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/329798
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 329798 in network-manager "NM will not connect to FON AP" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> seems to be fixed with lattests NM
<asac> thanks
<asac> just close it then. hopefully it was a driver fix
<BUGabundo> dunno
<BUGabundo> waiting for someone else to confirm it
<BUGabundo> it can be just a fluke
<BUGabundo> or even FON specific
<asac> BUGabundo: is that a "a", "g" or "n" access point?
<BUGabundo> G
<BUGabundo> asac: fta: I have a few apport traces from FF3.1 crashs
<BUGabundo> but apport will not file them cause they are PPA and not archive
<BUGabundo> do you guys want me to pastebin / email them?
<asac> BUGabundo: please retrace them locally
<asac> and file the good stacktrace
<asac> that comes out of it
<BUGabundo> ah?
<BUGabundo> retrace? how do I do that asac?
<BUGabundo> apport-retrace maybe?
<asac> BUGabundo: use apport-unpack
<asac> run gdb against the coredump
<asac> that gets out of it
<asac> and get a backtrace that way
<asac> sorry no time to explain in depth
<asac> you need to install xulrunner ... -dbg and firefox -dbg also the dbgsym packages from elsewhere
<BUGabundo> yeah ... I noticed
<BUGabundo> let me get those
<asac> -dbgsym for the depends of xulrunner
<asac> BUGabundo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs#Obtain%20a%20backtrace%20from%20an%20apport%20crash%20report%20%28using%20gdb%29
<asac> its a bit outdated but gives an idea
<asac> outdated == the packages listed there are probably not right
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> I still think this is the usual one
<BUGabundo> of opening a new window
<BUGabundo> but it doesn't happen everytime
<BUGabundo> 480MiBs of dbg packages... xiiii
<asac> thats how it is ,)
<BUGabundo> asac: should I change the command to force 3.1, and not 3.0 as default?
<BUGabundo> any idea why instaling libc6-dbg remove libc6-dbgsym?
<BUGabundo> No symbol table info available.
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> what did I miss?
<BUGabundo> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/130114/
<asac> BUGabundo: how did you run gdb?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> I run the command from the wiki
<asac> BUGabundo: adapt it for firefox-3.1
<BUGabundo> and just got  http://paste.ubuntu.com/130114/
<BUGabundo> I did it too
<BUGabundo> both ways
<asac> install all the gdbs
<asac> err -dbg
<asac> and -dbgsym
<BUGabundo> that too
<BUGabundo> I think
<BUGabundo> ahh ok
<asac> for firefox-3.1 and xulrunner-1.9.1
<BUGabundo> on #ubuntu-bugs seb said that (on some cases) both can't be installed
<BUGabundo> at least for glibc6
<BUGabundo> there are no dbgsym for 3.1 on the daily ppa
<asac> BUGabundo: xulrunner and firefox have -dbg packages
<asac> no -dbgsym
<asac> we introduced that jsut for that reason
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> ppas don't build them
<BUGabundo> but I have all of the dbg install
<BUGabundo> I think
<BUGabundo> wanna see a dkpg -l to be sure?
<BUGabundo> asac: ^^^^^
<asac> BUGabundo: dpkg -l firefox\*
<asac> BUGabundo: dpkg -l xulrunner\*
<asac> thats what i want to see
<asac> and the exact command line you use
<BUGabundo> asac: trysystem.teste@slavi.com.pt
<BUGabundo> rofl
<BUGabundo> wrong paste
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/130128/
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/130129/
<asac> and the command?
<BUGabundo> $ gdb -nx /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin -core $TMPDIR/CoreDump -ex 'backtrace full' -ex 'thread apply all backtrace full' -ex 'quit' 2>&1 | tee gdb.log
<BUGabundo> and $ gdb -nx /usr/lib/firefox-3.1b4pre/firefox-bin -core $TMPDIR/CoreDump -ex 'backtrace full' -ex 'thread apply all backtrace full' -ex 'quit' 2>&1 | tee gdb.log
<fta2> james_w, i was used to have the build area printed when doing bzr bd --merge -e, useful to go work in build-area. now, it's gone. could you put it back please?
<fta2> james_w, also, when working on fixing a tarball, i realized that bd no longer takes the tarball in the specified directory if there's one in the build-area dir, even if it's different, it's annoying :P
<fta2> and confusing
<fta2> BUGabundo, script -f gdb.log and firefox-3.x -g is what you need
<BUGabundo> calm down! lol
<BUGabundo> say again!?
<BUGabundo> fta2?
<fta2> script to capture everything: man script
<fta2> and firefox-3.x -g to run it under gdb
<fta2> while inside script
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> fta2 I'll get back to you latter
<BUGabundo> debuging cheese/v4l now
<BUGabundo> fta3 it's the 3rd time today FF crashes on me
<fta2> hm, 3.2 is very stable for me
<fta2> both 32 and 64
<BUGabundo> not today
<BUGabundo> never have this happen so many times
<BUGabundo> daily build
<BUGabundo> no new addons
<BUGabundo> that's why I wanted to provided the trace
<BUGabundo> to see if its something new or known
<BUGabundo> entire windows get closed
<BUGabundo> and other stay working
<BUGabundo> strange
<BUGabundo> now that I have a few minutes, fta2
<BUGabundo> can you tell me in baby steps
<BUGabundo> what I need to retrace the apport crash for you?
<BUGabundo> asac is gonna either kiss me or kill me!
<BUGabundo> gonna start a fresh profile on 3.2 and start installing all my addon one by one
<BUGabundo> and see if I can get read of some of this nasty bugs
<asac> fta2: i actually asked james_w to add a way to print the used dirs
<asac> fta2: e.g. gimme tarballs dir, gimme builds dir ... gimme resutls dir
<asac> fta2: he wont fixed it :/
<fta2> why?
 * BUGabundo because he is a bad bad boy... hit the drums
<fta2> i think i should roll up my own bd clone, with all i want in it :P
<fta2> it's supposed to be an helper, not a burden
<asac> fta2: 308276 ... i asked to reconsider now
<fta2> bug 308276
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308276 in bzr-builddeb "add option dump user-config directories" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308276
<asac> another comnet added
<fta2> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23781828/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-lpia.firefox-3.1_3.1~b4~hg20090311r23764%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta2> why only lpia/jaunty ?? and only 3.1?
<fta2> asac, btw, prism?
<asac> on my list.
<asac> ok out to get some food et al
<mbana> who builds firefox?  i've got problems with the fonts
<mbana> it's ignoring my .fonts.conf
<asac> mbana: ffox 3?
<asac> i want nfs back
<asac> plzzzz
<asac> help
<mbana_> asac: yes
<asac> mbana_: can you test firefox-3.1 please
<asac> mbana_: which parts of fonts.conf are not honoured? just hinting?
<mbana_> the default firefox install on ubuntu 8.10
<asac> mbana_: i know
<mbana_> sorry
<asac> ;)
<mbana_> 3.0.6 rather
<asac> mbana_: you should get latest security updates ;) ... 3.0.7 it should be
<mbana_> http://pastebin.com/d334a7f86
<asac> but thats independent
<mbana_> ignores that
<mbana_> well, it ignores Arial and Helvetica*
<mbana_> entire file; http://pastebin.com/d5a286f45
<mbana_> try it yourself
<asac> mbana_: ls /etc/fonts/conf.d please
<asac> mbana_: running gnome or what?
<mbana_> http://pastebin.com/d18ab9cbe
<mbana_> yes
<mbana_> i installed kde briefly but i got rid of it
<mbana_> it's been like this ever since the install
<asac> mbana_: i think it doesnt use your fontconfig because it uses the gnome settings
<asac> mbana_: check preferences -> appearence -> fonts
<mbana_> firefox?
<mbana_> but shouldn't it also look at .fonts.conf?
<asac> mbana_: well. there is a bug that all gtk/gnome apps dont honour fontconfig because gnome forces its settings upon it
<mbana_> see the problem is; some fonts shouldn't be fully hinted, such as the MS fonts.  they need to be hinted slightly
<asac> mbana_: firefox-3.1 honours fontconfig and ignores gnome
<asac> (which is also considered a bug)
<mbana_> haha
<asac> mbana_: true. and its on my agenda to get the right fix for 9.10
<mbana_> how do i get the one that honours fontconfig?
<asac> mbana_: the gnome font stuff is really amazing. i never dived into fonts until folks complained that firefox 3.1 renders badly (because it used our fontconfig defaults suddenly)
<asac> mbana_: we currently only have dailies for firefox 3.1 - its still not final
<asac> mbana_: its quite safe to use ... as it uses a copy of your profile
<mbana_> ok, do you have instructions for compiling FF?
<asac> mbana_: in jaunty we have firefox-3.1 package
<asac> mbana_: i would suggest to use our dailies. otherwise build xulrunner-1.9.1 and firefox-3.1 from jaunty
<asac> on intrepid
<asac> or wait
<asac> fta: do you have milestone builds in your ppa still?
<asac> for intrepid/hardy?`
<mbana_> hold on; are you saying i should use 3.1 from backports?
<asac> mbana_: no its not in backports. ubuntu mozillateam runs their own archives
<asac> at least i think its not in backports ;)
<mbana_> Version 3.0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1: is the latest
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<asac> there is 3.1 daily and even 3.2 (trunk)
<asac> 3.1 is more or less at beta state
<asac> so should be quite bug free
<asac> extensions might not work
<asac> mbana_: our packages allow you to run both (3.0 and 3.1) in parallel
<asac> without risking to trash your 3.0 profile
<mbana_> ok i'll give it a try
<asac> so we do a copy of your 3.0 profile on first start of 3.1 and when 3.1 becomes default we will ask you which profile you want to continue to use
<asac> mbana_: yeah. just check if the fontstuff works better
<asac> mbana_: whether you iuse it later or not is your decision ;)
<asac> i even run 3.2 dailies here
<asac> ;)
<asac> and issuse are quite rare
<asac> mbana_: also if there are regressions in 3.1 over 3.0, we want to know
<asac> thats why we provide such builds: get testing and get stuff fixed so that 3.1 final is the best firefox release ever
<mbana_> http://pastebin.com/d3ea296a6
<mbana_> never had that before
<mbana_> imported the keys
<asac> mbana_: those should be in there
<asac> mbana_: if you add the archive to your sources.list and run apt-get install it should work
<mbana_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<asac> mbana_: err. you are on intrepid ;)
<mbana_> i added that
<mbana_> no ... i thought
<asac> mbana_: on the ppa page there is a combobox
<mbana_> ah crap
<mbana_> thanks
<asac> mbana_: lsb_release -a
<asac> that will tell you what you have ;)
<asac> mbana_: welcome
<mbana_> should i close firefox?
<asac> mbana_: for the very first start that might make sense
<asac> mbana_: otherwise you dont need to
<asac> of course depends on the amount of mem available
<asac> ;)
<asac> mbana_: so maybe you dont have any subpixel rendering except for the stuff you have in your .fonts.conf
<asac> mbana_: problem is that your config is configured to use no-subpixel
<mbana_> no i've got it enabled in gnome, it's just that the MS fonts need special care
<asac> at best run dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config once and select the topmost everywhere
<asac> mbana_: well. firefox doesnt honour the stuff gnome says in 3.1
<asac> mbana_: so it takes your default conf
<asac> mbana_: which currently is "no-subpixel" + subpixel for the stuff in your fonts.conf
<asac> mbana_: but thats really just because your fontconfig-config got stuck at some point at a bad default. we will fix that in fontconfig soon
<asac> mbana_: the problem is the 10-no-subpixel.conf in http://pastebin.com/d18ab9cbe
<asac> mbana_: you can remove that manually or run the dpkg-reconfigure from above
<mbana_> that's reversible right?
<asac> mbana_: the dpkg-reconfigure?
<mbana_> yes
<asac> mbana_: well. it touches 3 files in the confs.d directory
<asac> mbana_: if you select the topmost its what you always want
<asac> mbana_: your current state is best described in "trapped in some old state" ;)
<asac> mbana_: reverting is only possible by selecting the same values you now have there ... but doing so will revert
<asac> mbana_: otherwise just move the 10-no-subpixel.conf away
<asac> mbana_: actually move all the 10-* links away if yo do that manually. all those will die anyway
<asac> mbana_: if you see problems in other apps because of that let me know
<mbana_> http://pastebin.com/de9cbc86
<asac> i plan to remove them anyway ;)
<mbana_> after the run
<asac> mbana_: yeah right. the other 10-* things are hard installed (bad!) ... removing that would help me to debug if there is collateral damage ;)
<asac> i wouldnt expect it to make a difference. all gtk apps use the gnome settings anyway
<asac> everything else will do the right thing depending on monitor and will use your fonts.conf for tweakage
<asac> unfortunately gtk is used almost everywhere in gnome. so firefox-3.1 is probably the only place to verify that
<mbana_> is a restart needed after i change .fonts.conf?
<asac> mbana_: of firefox-3.1?
<mbana_> yes
<asac> mbana_: zooming in and out does the trick for me
<asac> gtk apps (when gtk is fixed) just update instantly
<asac> but i dont have the fixed gtk uploaded somewhere
<mbana_> http://wiki.hudson-ci.org/display/HUDSON/Meet+Hudson check this out
<mbana_> i'll show you my screen
<mbana_> http://yfrog.com/0mscreenshotmeethudsonhudp
<mbana_> look at the fonts on the headlines etc
<mbana_> perfect cris[
<mbana_> crisp
<asac> mbana_: so the vision is that once we have fixed the gtk/fontconfig mess, we will tweak individual fonts and ship sane default config for them in the respective font packages ;)
<jneves> asac: which files should I start with for a pt-PT translation of ubufox?
<asac> jneves: copy the pt-PT tree and translate all
<asac> jneves: otherwise just work through file by file
<asac> jneves: you can test by building the xpi using sh build.sh
<asac> and install it through firefox
<jneves> asac: ok - regarding the Tranduzir vs Traduzir in pt-BR - do you need a patch?
<asac> mbana_: what issues do you see?
<mbana_> how are the fonts on your machie
<mbana_> i don't think that anti-aliased
<mbana_> it's Arial i believe
<mbana_> or Helvetica
<asac> let me check something
<mbana_>  <match target="pattern" name="family" >
<mbana_>   <test name="family" qual="any" >
<mbana_>    <string>Arial</string>
<mbana_>   </test>
<mbana_>   <edit mode="assign" name="family" >
<mbana_>    <!-- Other choices - Andale Mono, Courier New, Luxi Mono, Bitstream Vera Sans Mono -->
<mbana_>    <string>Tahoma</string>
<mbana_>   </edit>
<mbana_>  </match>
<mbana_> that's also ignored
<mbana_> it works fine in gedit
<mbana_> i'll take a snapshot of the two side-by-side
<mbana_> it replaces Arial with Tahoma
<asac> mbana_: are those ttf fonts?
<mbana_> for sure
<asac> mbana_: i am not really sure. i dont use windows fonts
<asac> mbana_: ok so autohinting makes sense
<asac> mbana_: hmm
<asac> mbana_: here it reads: "for bitstream vera and most microsoft fonts you should native hinting" (e.g. not autohinting)
<asac> mbana_: so remove the autohint stuff from your fonts.conf
<mbana_>   <edit mode="assign" name="autohint" >
<mbana_>    <bool>false</bool>
<mbana_>   </edit>
<asac> mbana_: yes. the one you pasted had true
<mbana_> do you have a site of-hand that uses Arial
<asac> mbana_: just remove it completely
<mbana_> ok i'll try again
<asac> mbana_: also you shouldnt need the rgba thing. thats autodetected from monitor
<asac> mbana_: same for antialias i would think and hinting. so just hintslight
<asac> as hintstyle is thing you want to change for the fonts in question, right?
<mbana_> do you know of a site using Arial
<asac> no clue ;)
<mbana_> about:config doesn't have an anti aliasing options does it?
<asac> mbana_: no
<asac> mbana_: so now there is no antialiasing?
<mbana_> my font config must be a mess
<mbana_> too much stuff
<asac> mbana_: what is "your font config"?
<asac> i would think its just .fonts.conf
<mbana_> .fonts.confg
<mbana_> conf
<asac> mbana_: how does it look now?
<mbana_> this is best illustrated via an example
<mbana_> it's pointless for me to explain
<mbana_> because the difference is huge
<mbana_> one sec
<mbana_> ok i tihnk i got one
<mbana_> oh god
<mbana_> it's working now
<mbana_> my eyes :)
<mbana_> wannan see the differnece?
<asac> mbana_: hehe
<asac> mbana_: show
<asac> mbana_: also post your fonts.conf please
<mbana_> http://yfrog.com/7escreenshotop
<asac> mbana_: if they restrict stuff properly for only the affected fonts, please file a bug against fontconfig-config so we can consider that when fixing the font mess
<mbana_> brb
<mbana_> thanks
<mbana_> hold on
<asac> mbana_: so 3.1 is good and 3.0 is bad in that screen?
<asac> mbana_: please subscribe me explitily to the fontconfig bug
<asac> my nick is asac too in launchpad
<mbana_> asac: yes
<mbana_> i love the blur effect
<mbana_> asac: http://pastebin.com/d1f4291b1.  but i'm still modifying it
<asac> mbana_: you can also test that stuff with pango-view i would think (use cairo backend)
<asac> mbana_: e.g. if you want to test specific font
<jneves_> asac: pt-PT translation available at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubufox/+bug/341931
<asac> specific size etc
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 341931 in ubufox "ubufox doesn't have a pt-PT translation (attached)" [Undecided,New]
<asac> mbana_: i am mostly interested in getting good per-font tweaks
<asac> but i guess you understood ;)
<asac> mbana_: maybe also depending on the size
<asac> mbana_: not only for ms fonts, but also for exotic fonts that are crappy on their own ;)
<asac> like japanese stuff and so on
<mbana_> how do i set the font size in pango
<asac> mbana_: hmm.
<asac> mbana_: pango-view -t "Blueprints" --font="sans-serif 13.3333px" --backend=cairo
<asac> mbana_: or pango-view -t "Blueprints" --font="sans-serif 13.3333px" --backend=xft
<asac> both should more or less match i would hope
<mbana_> cool thanks a lot
<asac> mbana_: i could. but i dont even know in which state my fontconfig is currently ;)
<asac> mbana_: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/wiki.png
<asac> not sure why mind is serif ;)
<mbana_> http://wiki.hudson-ci.org/display/HUDSON/Meet+Hudson
<asac> mbana_: thats serif here too
<asac> mbana_: where did you select sans serif?
<asac> ;)
<asac> mbana_: ok i had serif for proportional
<mbana_> never mind
<mbana_> it's fine
<mbana_> thanks
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/wiki.png
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/hudson.png
<asac> i actually hate serif. so happy that i fixed that now ;)
<asac> the "M" is strange
<mbana_> have you heard of whiptail before?
<asac> mbana_: its now gone
<asac> i allowed the website to select their own fonts
<asac> without that i get
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/hudson1.png
<asac> that looks good .... not allowing is default. i just accidentially allowed that
<asac> while trying to find the serif reason ;)
<mbana_> ok brb
<mbana_> hold on please
<mbana_> gotta go
<mbana_> thanks for tghe help
<axiak> hey! what's the ETA to having beta 3 in your ppa, fta? :)
<asac> axiak: use the -daily archive ;)
<axiak> ah, okay
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<axiak> I knew it woud be quick
<axiak> yeah
<axiak> i just found it
<asac> axiak: its alreawdy ahead
<axiak> cool.
<axiak> installing now
<asac> axiak: but its actually what we want preview users to use
<asac> axiak: we get most value out of instant complains when something break
<axiak> yeah
<asac> also you never see stuff that are already fixed upstream
<axiak> well I'll be sure to file stuff that seems really broken then
<asac> and thanks to mozilla doing a great stuff on checkin quality there are not many breaks
<axiak> yeah
<asac> axiak: from -daily you can check here and complain
<asac> we will give directions on what next ;)
<axiak> btw, I'm so far really impressed by chromium as well :)
<axiak> (I know it's not the same project, but I just tried it out today as well)
<asac> axiak: thats fta ;) ... great work. i havent checked it on 32bits recently
<asac> adm64 is still a bit messy
<axiak> yeah
<axiak> I remember peering into the code on it a few months back
<axiak> amd64 will take a bit of work...
<asac> axiak: well. actually i refer to the 32bit amd64 packages that fta has come up with
<axiak> yeah
<asac> axiak: they try to ship 32bits for amd64
<axiak> yeah I understand
<axiak> huh...
<axiak> "Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.1b4pre and 1.9.1b4pre."
<asac> axiak: you should get a new xulrunner-1.9
<asac> err 1.9.1
<axiak> k
<asac> axiak: didnt you do dist-upgrade?
<axiak> no I haven't
<asac> axiak: you should just use that ;) ... we dont really tweak depends for daily
<asac> so tracking is best done with dist-upgrade
<axiak> last time I did it without being ready bad things happened
<axiak> but I won't change the dist this time so I should be fine
<asac> axiak: yes. just be sure to look what gets removed
<asac> before you hit enter
<axiak> yep
<axiak> just xulrunner...
<axiak> no glibc :)
<asac> yes. thats good to ensure
<asac> but xulrunner shouldnt get removed too usually
<asac> if it gets removed something might be wrong ;)
<axiak> k
<axiak> well all set then :)
<asac> axiak: if you dont run jaunty, dist-upgrade should be quite safe
<axiak> is the version supposed to be 3.1b4pre?
<asac> axiak: yes. means you are ahead of b3 ;)
<asac> sorry for that
<axiak> yeah that makes sense
<axiak> a little confusing but happens elsewhere in software
<axiak> (the "pre")
<asac> the versioning scheme is trimmed for humans not computers ;)
<axiak> yeah
<asac> but there are rules ;)
<fta> back
<axiak> do you guys get occasional seg faults in the new firefox beta?
<axiak> (on 32-bit)
<fta> with 3.2, never, except the crash on exit (visible when you click on a link in another app calling ff, or when you close ff)
<axiak> hmm
<axiak> i've been noticing it happens a couple times
<asac> axiak: extensions?
<fta> if it crashes for you on something else, please install the ff & xul -dbg, run ff with -g, once it crashes, capture a backtrace, then we can see what it is
<asac> axiak: are you running in "ignore version stuff" mode?
<axiak> I think under certain conditions when I use the 3rd mouse button to close a tab
<asac> i do that all the time. but i should use 3.1 more frequently i guess
<asac> (also having 3.2 as main thing)
<asac> axiak: do you still see that in latest daily?
<asac> axiak: can you get a backtrace?
<axiak> I had extensions installed for 3, but they don't work in the latest
<axiak> I'm going to enable the debug
<axiak> and if it happens again I'll come in here with a backtrace :)
<asac> axiak: install firefox-3.1-dbg and xulrunner-1.9-dbg
<axiak> yep
<asac> the run firefox in gdb
<asac> if it crashes give us backtrace
<asac> we want to see ;)
<asac> axiak: xulrunner-1.9.1-dbg obviously ;)
<axiak> (Yeah)
<asac> axiak: i think plugins dont get disabled by version
<axiak> hmm
<asac> axiak: so you could have a plugin problem (like flash)
<axiak> oh sorry I meant add-ons
<asac> axiak: crashing on close is kind of typical for bad plugins taht keep windows open
<axiak> the plugins are installed...could be that
<asac> axiak: yeah. i asked for extensions first ;)
<axiak> yeah
<asac> but since you said you dont have them enabled i now would think its plugins
<asac> (i just closed 200 tabs back and forth in 3.1 without a problem
<asac> )
<axiak> yeah
<axiak> and it doesn't usually happen
<axiak> let me see if it happens when I close a flash-enabled site
<axiak> oh... also flash fullscreen kills firefox
<asac> axiak: which flash are you using?
<axiak> Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22
<asac> are you on adm64?
<axiak> nope
<asac> axiak: my nspluginwrapper r22 build works
<asac> on youube at least i can view full
<axiak> munmap_chunk failed
<axiak> saving traceback...
<axiak> http://pastebin.com/m4cebbda6
<asac> hmm ... not really much info
<axiak> yeah
<axiak> well above that it's just the threads opening and closing
<axiak> then it closes, gets an munmap failure
<axiak> and kills everything
<axiak> brb
<axiak> back
<asac> axiak: try to remove the mstcorefonts
<asac> i dont think its the problem
<asac> but still worht a look
<axiak> k
<asac> axiak: and obviously disabling flash
<axiak> oh this one is the fullscreen one
<axiak> I haven't hit the other one yet...
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac> fullscreen ... still could be fonts, but most likely its driver
<asac> axiak: fglrx/nvidia?
<asac> try free alternatives
<axiak> nvidia .. yeah
<asac> ati/nv
<axiak> though doesn't break in ff 3
<asac> you never know ;)
<asac> i would think its fonts
<asac> well. think is a bit "strong" ... guts feeling ;)
<asac> axiak: also theme is food for weird crashes. for instance the gtkqt engine
<asac> is known to cause pain. but that should also happen on ffox 3 i guess
<asac> fta:  are there any plans to split up the chromium svn repo into sensible pieces?
<fta> i added support for system libs a while ago, it's committed upstream, but it's creating regressions
<fta> the effort is to brings features to parity with windows, not packaging, even less system libs
<fta> -s
<fta> in short, contributions are welcome, upstream is very friendly even if it's about packaging
<asac> fta: so what size have the js and the "main" chromium subtree? also what size has webkit subtree?
<fta> let me look
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/chromium1.png
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/chromium2.png
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/chromium3.png
<asac> webkit is huzge
<asac> fta: did you managfe to build with system webkit? probably not right?
<fta> i didn't try, it's tricky, i'm not sure how to handle the webkit port (i.e. the interface written by upstream between chromium and webkit)
<fta> ehh?? 100MB for lpia?? http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/s/songbird/
<asac> fta: is that port in the webkit/ dir?`
<asac> the middle-layer
<fta> d'oh! -rw-r--r-- root/root 428975504 2009-03-12 22:57 ./usr/lib/songbird/xulrunner/libxul.so
<fta> in the lpia deb
<fta> 430M ?
<asac> lol
<asac> i guess songbird has a sever nih syndrom
<asac> and reinvented a manual buildsystem that cannot cope with unknown archs ;)
<fta> that's just jaunty
<fta> intrepid and hardy are ~12MB total
<asac> scary
<asac> fta: do we have the same problem with jaunty xul?
<fta> no
<asac> looks good
<asac> fta: hit the "retry" button ;)
<fta> is it possible for a successful build?
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/ppa/+build/902452
<fta> apparently not
<asac> "... .stabn: description field '.....' too big, try a different debug format
<asac> sounds suspicious
 * asac enables jit for chrome
<asac> damn. nopw i get startup hickups
<asac> hmm only from panel
<asac> not from cmdline
<asac> fta: do you use chrome jit too? seems to be quite stable
<fta> nope, i disabled it a while ago
<fta> in fact, i had both disabled
<asac> i hate this startup shit
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/130389/
<asac> i get that now like enlessly when starting from panel quick launch
<asac> i always gert that for 30 seconds or so on my laptop
<asac> but hereit doesnt happen on command line
<asac> thats odd
<fta> who could have a clue for my lpia weirdness? pitti? doko?
<asac> fta: retry. if it still happens check wehether those ".stabn" messages are happening elsewhere
<asac> otherwise point doko at it
<asac> also check what compile flags are used
<asac> and give it to doko
<asac> otherwise i would think the mobile team has to figure. they are the main driver for that port
<asac> would be better if we could reproduce with something more official than sonbird though
<fta> maybe songbird is usable on mobile too? :)  no idea what h/w the mobile team is targeting
<asac> fta: dell mini is lpia
<asac> fta: lpia is everything atom
<fta> oh, so nc10 too?
<asac> fta: now we also have arm which goes down to cell-phone form factors
<asac> fta: you can also run i386 on atom processors
<fta> i guess i should pay more attention to lpia then ;)
<asac> lpia is basically i586 but with power consumption tweaks
<asac> fta: yeah ;) ... if you download netbook remix or something its lpia by default
<asac> so lpia orginated in the mobile team because MIDs that are small handhelds were the first devices using this atom stuff
<asac> then atom ws built into bigger systems like netbooks
<asac> so it basically just became a normal port
<asac> which is directly dealt with by foundations team
<asac> so hybrid
<asac> i think the base is foundations team and the special distros for mid and special apps for touchscreen and so on are mobile team
<asac> fta: anyway, i would really first check what debug flags songbird uses
<asac> fta: if its reproducible they probably do something weird
<asac> if it just happened today we should see it for dailies too tomorrow
<fta> i build xul myself in sb
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/130395/
<asac> fta: yeah. please test the "retry" button or something then
<asac> i would hope its just system bustage
<asac> fta: its -gstabs+
<asac> not sure why that is used when linking libxul.so
<asac> i would think its really songbird crap
<asac> or we see that tomrrow everywhere ;)
<asac> (if doko uploaded toolchain stuff and now it sinks to builders)
<asac> fta: maybe grab the songbird tree for -gstabs+ ;)
<asac> fta:  grep gstab configure.ac
<asac>       GCC_COMPILER_FLAGS="$GCC_COMPILER_FLAGS -gstabs+ -O2"
<asac>     # -gstabs+
<asac>       GCC_COMPILER_FLAGS="$GCC_COMPILER_FLAGS -gstabs+ -Os"
<asac> ;)
<asac> patch that out
<asac> go go go
<asac> kill it
<asac> ;)
<asac> you can also file a bug against gcc of course ;)
<asac> and show lpia size and compile messages
<asac> but most likely thats not supported on lpia yet
<asac> and configure should do some tests to check that
<fta> iirc, it was there before, and it was fine
<asac> fta: are there still build logs in jaunty with gstabs+?
<asac> for songbird?
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/ppa/+index?field.name_filter=songbird&field.status_filter=any&field.series_filter=jaunty
<fta> so http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20598360/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-lpia.songbird_1.0.0%2B0-0ubuntu1~fta6_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<asac> yeah
<asac> interesting
<asac> fta: i would try a non gstabs build and if it fixes it we have at least a hint
<Nafallo> g✁
<asac> Nafallo: is that your fault?
<asac> test
<asac> Nafallo: what kind of - is that?
<asac> ✁
<Nafallo> don't even know what you guys are talking about :-P
<asac> Nafallo: songbirds libxul.so just got 500M in size on jaunty lpia ;)
<asac> #fail
<asac> normal is 8M ;)
<Nafallo> asac: well... stop sending with your mp3 collection when you upload? :-)
<asac> -rw-r--r-- root/root 428975504 2009-03-12 22:57 ./usr/lib/songbird/xulrunner/libxul.so
<asac> fta: ^^ dont do that ;)
<fta> my collection is far bigger than that ;)
<asac> using libxul.so for sharing warez just isnt right ;)
<Nafallo> fta: aha! you just sent with the latest album your could find... got it :-P
<Nafallo> probably Swedish dansband for all I know ;-)
<asac> more likely a demo video ;)
<asac> for the xul video tag
<Nafallo> ah. and embedding it in the lib itself makes it faster! got it :-)
<asac> heh
<asac> yeah. it ships the most popular frames in the average video ;)
<Nafallo> ehrm... why do we ship porn? :-P
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-13
<asac> Nafallo: hey, not our decision ... thats what the average user consumes as it seems ;)
<Nafallo> :-D
<fta> hm, the addons updater is broken in songbird
<fta> Error: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80520015 (NS_ERROR_FILE_ACCESS_DENIED) [nsILocalFile.create]"  nsresult: "0x80520015 (NS_ERROR_FILE_ACCESS_DENIED)"  location: "JS frame :: file:///usr/lib/songbird/xulrunner/components/nsExtensionManager.js :: getDirInternal :: line 400"  data: no]
 * Nafallo blames the porn
<asac> fta: whats at line 400?
<fta> X just crashed
<asac> hmm dir internal
<fta> yep
<asac> fta: means you have forgotton to create a directory or link to a directory
<asac> fta: i would think either the gre link or the appdir link is missing
<fta> hm, i dump the whole dist/bin in the deb
<asac> fta: you need to create those dirs
<asac> fta: we do that for xul too right?
<asac> and ffox
<fta> which one(s)?
<asac> fta: app and gre dir extensions/ and plugins/
<fta> i have /usr/lib/songbird/extensions
<asac> /usr/lib/songbird/xulrunner/extensions/ /usr/lib/songbird/extensions
<fta> and /usr/lib/songbird/plugins/
<asac> fta: for extensions you need both i would think
<asac> fta: but could be that i added that as patch to our xul
<asac> actually i think the default is only app
<asac> but well
<asac> fta: use strace -f -eopen to see which file it fails to create
<fta> tried that, nada
<asac> fta: maybe it only probes
<asac> and doesnt open
<asac> is create a different op?
<fta> /tmp/svb.1483:mkdir("/usr/lib/songbird/xulrunner/extensions", 0775) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<asac> or simply dump("debug message"); to get info from the js code that fails
<fta> /tmp/svb.1483:mkdir("/usr/share/mozilla/extensions/songbird@songbirdnest.com", 0775) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<fta> /tmp/svb.1483:mkdir("/usr/lib/mozilla/extensions/songbird@songbirdnest.com", 0775) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<fta> /tmp/svb.1483:open("/usr/lib/songbird/update.test", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_EXCL|O_TRUNC|O_LARGEFILE, 0644) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<asac> fta: yeah. so
<fta> /tmp/svb.1483:mkdir("/usr/lib/songbird/extensions/Access Privileges Test", 0755) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<fta> /tmp/svb.1483:mkdir("/usr/lib/songbird/distribution", 0755) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<asac> i would start with /usr/lib/songbird/xulrunner/extensions
<asac> fta: seems that songbird also wants to ship a xul extension?
<asac> if so it needs to be packaged up
<asac> and then hope that the code that tries to create that on the fly is smart enough to see that its available ;)
<asac> fta: also search code for "update.test" ... if songbird introduced something like .autoreg we sould ship and touch it
<mbana> is the new javascript on by default?
<asac> fta: distribution dir is ok to not have
<asac> mbana: new javascript is what?
<mbana> engine
<asac> mbana: on trunk the currently used trunk engine is used ;)
<asac> mbana: jit is used for content by default
<asac> mbana: you can enable that in about:config for chrome
<asac> which is still experimental
<asac> anyway. off now
<mbana> bye
<fta> asac, apparently, it doesn't need /usr/lib/songbird/xulrunner/extensions /usr/share/mozilla/extensions/songbird@songbirdnest.com and /usr/lib/mozilla/extensions/songbird@songbirdnest.com
<fta> asac, if i give him +w, it just creates /usr/lib/songbird/updates /usr/lib/songbird/updates/0 /usr/lib/songbird/distribution and then, it updates the addons just fine
<fta> i think we got that a long time ago with tb or sb
<fta> -sb+sm
<asac> fta: cant remember the "updates" part
<asac> sigh. nfs is still broken
<asac> i have to do something about that i guess
<fta> hi
<fta> asac, i can't find in xul/ff/tb what we did to solve that update.test issue :(
<asac> argghhh
<asac> i go crazy
<asac> nfs is broken
<asac> meaning -> no mail reading with mutt on my main system
<asac> i guess i should use offlineimap here too instead then
<asac> and give up
<asac> fta: as i said. i dont think there was an update.test issue
<asac> never head of that file before
<asac> heard
<asac> i expect this to be a songbird home grown update mechanism
<asac> similar to what we have in xul/ffox: .autoreg
<asac> interesting nfs-common doesnt have lockd anymore
<asac> ok next guess is that its -7
<asac> kernel
<asac> reboot ... lets hope its not completely broken
<asac> i give up. no email for me now
<fta> http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=154058&p=922110
<fta> *sigh*
<gnomefreak> i think i found the reason 3.1 leaves a process open once it is closed (killall firefox-3.1) it crashes all the time (says it crashed) when you click ok window stays open until you close it
<gnomefreak> bug 317167
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317167 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird autosave popup window shows incorrect buttons" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317167
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/130609/
<asac> fta: hmm. seems they redid our patch
<asac> maybe a reason to get that upstreamed
<fta> it doesn't help me
<gnomefreak> info thunderbird hardy security
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> !info thunderbird hardy security
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.19+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 10725 kB, installed size 32068 kB
<gnomefreak> asac: you fixed ubufox for 3.1 to filx the missing buttons?
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: missing buttons or entire bars?
<gnomefreak> seems to work now
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: back forward reload home ect...
<gnomefreak> just to the left of address bag
<gnomefreak> bar
<gnomefreak> not sure why it said it enalbed ubufox since no updates to it were just done sut it seems to work now
<BUGabundo> ahh diff bug then
<BUGabundo> for me and others on the bug report some bars would go away, and the TabMix Plus icons
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: did you try disabling tabmix plus?
<asac> gnomefreak: not yet
<gnomefreak> asac: may not have to or it was fixed in udev or freinds i started 3.1 6 times in a row and the buttons are there but before udev update they were not
<BUGabundo> tbp? but the prob was with ubufox
<asac> ok off for a while. have to test NM
<gnomefreak> asac: have fun :)
<BUGabundo> a trunk version of it, and tbp trunk fixed it for me
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: try enabling ubufox this time. Also check if killall firefox-3.1 than starting it fixes it
<BUGabundo> no time... at work now
<BUGabundo> plus I need to make a new profile
<BUGabundo> mine has to much crap
<gnomefreak> too much brap == problems :)
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> and no support from this guys
<BUGabundo> for having 53 addons
<fta> hm, the volume applet just crashed
<fta> isn't pa supposed to provide that instead of the gnome applet?
<gnomefreak> 53 add-ons frefox is no longer named firefox it is than named "going to give problems"
<gnomefreak> firefox even. sorry im trying to explain calling ops names doesnt get you anywhere except banned
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> but I like all those addons
<BUGabundo> all add stuff I miss on FF
<gnomefreak> does anyone recieve emails from -devel and devel-discuss in digest form?
<BUGabundo> nope
<fta> hm, where is the per-app volume control?
<BUGabundo> pulse?
<BUGabundo> pacontrol
<fta> yes
<BUGabundo> and pvu something
<BUGabundo> I'm purging and reisntaling mine
<BUGabundo> no sound for weeks
<BUGabundo> Dan as helped a lot
<BUGabundo> but I haven't it fixed yet
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: i emailed the admins for those and they said that it would take longer to recieve them however they are busy lists and still not getting any after 2 weeks of digest
<BUGabundo> 2 weeks??
<BUGabundo> damn
<gnomefreak> bug 305251
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305251 in firefox-3.0 "Spellcheck options don't pop up in keyboard-triggered context menu. (dup-of: 134813)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305251
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 134813 in gnome-desktop "Context menu key to fix spellings is on wrong line of textarea" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134813
<BUGabundo> me me me
<BUGabundo> I have that bug!!!!!!!
<BUGabundo> guess it's a dupe of that one
<BUGabundo> keep telling asac about it
<BUGabundo> seem to work sometimes!
<gnomefreak> yep was just reading email again for 4th time this morning
<BUGabundo> not sure it's a type of Form
<BUGabundo> let me find mine and dupe it
<gnomefreak> the buttons are not fixed it seems this time they stopped working
<BUGabundo> can't find it
<BUGabundo> can you grep your archive for my ff bugs?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: i doubt it since i do so many but your bugs will be on your LP page
<BUGabundo> can't find it
<BUGabundo> let me use google
<BUGabundo> lol
<gnomefreak> if you filied it or commented or asssigned sewt the option to check for it using all invalid fix... ect
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> I give up
<BUGabundo> ill just sub to that one
<BUGabundo> I did check for all states and me as subscribed
<fta> if stevel shows up while i'm away, could someone please tell him system wide songbird is broken /wrt to addons updates: Error: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80520015 (NS_ERROR_FILE_ACCESS_DENIED) [nsILocalFile.create]"  nsresult: "0x80520015 (NS_ERROR_FILE_ACCESS_DENIED)"  location: "JS frame :: file:///usr/lib/songbird/xulrunner/components/nsExtensionManager.js :: getDirInternal :: line 400"  data: no]
<fta> BUGabundo, asac: ^^ (please)
<asac> fta: have you told him on identi.ca`
<asac> ?
<fta> in 140 char? lol, no
<asac> fta: i will proxy that for you
<asac> fta: done
<BUGabundo> what what? asac fta ?
<BUGabundo> I started using songbird TODAY from fta ppa
<asac> good
<asac> all fine ;)
<BUGabundo> not for long... just wanted to know how it was
<asac> i already ping stevel
<BUGabundo> maybe I'll try banshee next
<BUGabundo> exaile is going crazy with the python stuff
<BUGabundo> need to reboot to see if now I have audio again
<BUGabundo> fta: did the FF3.2 daily build got late?
<BUGabundo> I just got it, but already had 3.1 hours ago!
<fta> back
<fta> stevel, did you get my message?
<stevel> fta: yeah, asac sent it over to me via twitter. i'll take a look in a bit
<stevel> we moved offices last night, and everything is sort of a mess at the moment
<fta> stevel, ok, np
<stevel> fta: do you know what file it's trying to create?
<fta> if i chmod a+w /usr/lib/songbird/ (where everything is located), it creates /usr/lib/songbird/updates /usr/lib/songbird/updates/0 /usr/lib/songbird/distribution and it runs fine
<fta> and it also temporarily creates /usr/lib/songbird/update.test
<fta> stevel, ^^
<Mook_sb> that's app-update, right?
<stevel> i dunno, he said add-on updates
<fta> that's when i try to update the addons
<stevel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/130693/
<Mook_sb> oh, because we force an app-update don't we?
<stevel> ohh yeah, we added the check the app-update first
<fta> it may be both, i jsut rebuilt without --enable-update-packaging (i don't need that), so i can retry if you want
<Mook_sb> your exception is probably bug 15589
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 15589 in curl "curl: new changes from Debian require merging" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/15589
<Mook_sb> err, http://bugzilla.songbirdnest.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15589
<ubottu> bugzilla.songbirdnest.com bug 15589 in Installation "disthelper.exe mishandles non-distro update path/may wrong at wrong privilege level" [Major,New]
<fta> sb.6064:mkdir("/usr/share/mozilla/extensions/songbird@songbirdnest.com", 0775) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<fta> sb.6064:mkdir("/usr/lib/mozilla/extensions/songbird@songbirdnest.com", 0775) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<fta> sb.6064:open("/usr/lib/songbird/update.test", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_EXCL|O_TRUNC|O_LARGEFILE, 0644) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<fta> sb.6064:mkdir("/usr/lib/songbird/xulrunner/extensions/Access Privileges Test", 0755) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<fta> sb.6064:mkdir("/usr/lib/songbird/extensions/Access Privileges Test", 0755) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<fta> sb.6064:mkdir("/usr/lib/songbird/distribution", 0755) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<fta> that's with a xul built without --enable-update-packaging
<Mook_sb> so, the distribution one (the last thing) is the bug I linked to
<Mook_sb> update.test and Access Privileges Text are normal (and supposed to fail)
<fta> strangely, it worked fine with 1.0.0 (i was using a vanilla xul from moz + your patches). now, it's the xul from your vendor repo
<Mook_sb> I _think_ the extensions/songbird@ sounds.. err, I don't know why it's creating things, but reading sounds normal :|
<fta> so, what could i do?
<Mook_sb> could try to see if you want to track down the first one? (or file a bug if you don't feel like it, and see where that ends up)
<fta> what first one?
<Mook_sb> /usr/share/mozilla/extensions/songbird@songbirdnest.com
<bdmurray> asac: I thought you might want to look at bug 342501
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342501 in firefox-3.0 "Work offline in ProfileManager does nothing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342501
<asac> Mook_sb: what exactly are you doing with the update.test thing?
<asac> also what is the songbird extension? and why do you crewate that in extension dirs?
<fta> just test to see if the install dir is writable
<fta> i don't even see that extension in dist/
<asac> fta: after starting it from dist?
<Mook_sb> asac: I was under the impression it was a moz thing (checking if the install directory is writable, to see if the update menu item should be enabled)
<Mook_sb> and the songbird extension is generic install-extension-here things? (the songbird bit is just the appid)
<asac> Mook_sb: but why an extension. do you ship an extension?
<Mook_sb> no, see also https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=448260
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 448260 in Add-ons Manager "Firefox should look up extensions in /usr/share/mozilla/extensions/, not /usr/share/mozilla/extensions/{appid}" [Enhancement,New]
<fta> http://bugzilla.songbirdnest.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15685
<ubottu> bugzilla.songbirdnest.com bug 15685 in Platform: XULRunner "addons update broken in system wide installs" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<fta> just filed that, so it could be tracked
<fta> oh, the patch in the other bug seems to fix it
<Mook_sb> and I can badger the guy sitting next to me for reviews! :D
<fta> Mook_sb, ^^ my bug is a dupe then
<asac> fta: using appid is kind of right now that i think of it.
<asac> why not provide that dir and all are happy?
<asac> but it should support toolkit@mozilla.org too of course
<Mook_sb> asac: what does the firefox package end up doing? (and why doesn't the same thing happen to firefox?)
<asac> not sure if it does that
<Mook_sb> or it was just that the E_ACCESS was fine, it was my stupid thing that broke it :p
<asac> Mook_sb: we added a patch for GRE_DIR/extensions before the mozilla directory was introduced
<fta> it was getFile("resource:app", ["distribution", "distribution.ini"]);
<asac> Mook_sb: we hjave a extensions dir in APPDIR
<asac> and one in GRE_DIR
<asac> we dont use the other location
<Mook_sb> ah, makes sense
<asac> but i probably dont understand whats the issue here
<Mook_sb> and fta hasn't gotten around applying the patch to songbird's XR, probably
<asac> the reason why you dont want a dump everything in one directory is a UI thing (as in the bug), but also a performance thing
<asac> for startup
<Mook_sb> issue was "Mook was dumb, tried to create directory in appdir accidentally, probably broke the app"
<asac> so in GRE_DIR/extensions there should only be extensions with toolkit@mozilla.org as target app
<asac> where is the XR patch you had?
<asac> or is it fixed now?
<fta> the fix (or is it a workaround?) is there: http://bugzilla.songbirdnest.com/attachment.cgi?id=10092
<fta> hm, on my laptop, i can't move the main songbird window. same bug I shown to stevel in december (it was 1.0)
<fta> stevel, ^^ remember?
<fta> gasp, songbird is violent:  00:43:01 up  1:51,  6 users,  load average: 10.40, 6.91, 3.47
<fta> Just did a "Get album artwork"
<Nafallo> ♥ jaunty
<Nafallo> /very/ sexy
<fta> crashed
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-14
<fta> Nafallo, ? gdm?
<Nafallo> huh?
<Nafallo> what about gdm?
<fta> sexy / jaunty
<Nafallo> jaunty is more than gdm... just saying ;-)
<fta> that's the problem with jumping on +1 at day 1, i don't see big differences. it's changing slowly everyday
<Nafallo> yea. I know.
<Nafallo> I did that from warty beta until hardy was released :-)
<fta> same for me for debian bo to unstable-2007, then edgy to now
<Nafallo> heh
<fta> asac, ScottK wanted me to drop python 2.4 from m-d, i did, no big deal as it was "p | p-2.4". so i need a sponsor now
<asac> fta: yes. but i guess its not that urgent. i would like to make it prism capable first
<asac> so give me a few days. if i dont make it i will upload it as it is
<fta> ok, np
<fta> asac, jdstrand: are there security updates for ia32libs packages? i mean, like the recent nss
<fta> http://groups.google.com/group/chromium-dev/browse_thread/thread/f322661ea0e1b9c8  native gtk :)
<DreadKnight> hello, can't manage to install flash 10 for 64 bit ubuntu
<DreadKnight> fta, asac? :P bugabundo form ubuntu-devel told me to ask you guys
<DreadKnight> there are some unresolved dependencies...
<BUGabundo> asac: when did connman hit the archive? I was under the idea that it was to soon to be usable!
<Nafallo> fwiw I installed it just fine last night.
<Nafallo> (flashplugin-nonfree, gnash and swfdec that is that is)
<Nafallo> s/that\ is//
<DreadKnight> Nafallo, how did you proceeded it?
<DreadKnight> with*
<Nafallo> DreadKnight: doubleclicked on it in synaptic...
<Nafallo> and then I clicked "apply"
<DreadKnight> 64 bit ubuntu? :P
 * BUGabundo nods
<BUGabundo> I just use adobe 64 bits!!
<DreadKnight> cant install it... depends on nspluginwrapper and ia32-libs that can't be installed
<DreadKnight> it seems
<DreadKnight> on jaunty
<Nafallo> DreadKnight: both those installed fine for me. have you got universe enabled?
<Nafallo> and srsly jaunty! stop frying me CPU!
<DreadKnight> i got all enabled
<DreadKnight> TT_TT
<DreadKnight> remove flashplugin-nonfree and nspluginwrapper and ia32-libs... update repository and try installing them again :P
<DreadKnight> it doesn't installs. no satisfied dependencies.
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/131125/
<fta> you need universe and multiverse
<DreadKnight> i have everything enabled
<DreadKnight> still wonder wtf synaptic didn't find cheese but i could find it in add/remove and prompted me to enable multiverse or something... bug perhaps
<fta> try in a shell with sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree and pastebin what you get
<DreadKnight> tried already, one sec..
<DreadKnight> fta, http://pastebin.com/m3e940faa
<DreadKnight> on my current tablet pc it's installing it seems
<DreadKnight> maybe i didn't refreshed the repo cache recently.. hmm
<DreadKnight> or the romanian server it has delayed getting updated for sure
<DreadKnight> same happened with alpha 6 updates
<DreadKnight> damn
<Nafallo> asac: can I haz a wrapper to not run apt-get update|upgrade|dist-upgrade while on 3G? :-P
<fta> DreadKnight, are you using jaunty at all?? please show me "apt-cache madison flashplugin-nonfree nspluginwrapper ia32-libs"
<fta> i don't think flash & all changed in weeks
<fta> lol
<DreadKnight> ofc i am using jaunty
<DreadKnight> damn romanian servers lagg stuff it seems
<DreadKnight> wasted my day T_T
<DreadKnight> worked on my tablet, gonna do it on other laptop as well
<DreadKnight> ok, managed to install it.
<DreadKnight> byes
<DreadKnight> :)
<DreadKnight> keep up the good work ^^
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-15
<gnomefreak> !info flashplugin-nonfree hardy backports
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.159.0ubuntu1~hardy1 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-15
<ddecator> anyone here with a decent amount of b.m.o experience?
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> try micahg
<ddecator> i was going to, but he's not on, haha
<ddecator> i can wait though
<BUGabundo> just ask
<BUGabundo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ddecator> well i'm looking at bug 534606 and i'm wondering if mozilla 171237 is close enough to link them. didn't find anything better
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534606 in firefox "Find positions match off-screen" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534606
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 171237 in Find In Page "Scroll view a few lines beyond occurrence of found search term with type ahead find to show more context instead of bottom of page" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=171237
<ddecator> the mozilla report is just about wanting extra lines of text after the find for convenience, while the lp report is about the find results being covered by a "toolbar" on the bottom of a website since the results are at the bottom
<ddecator> they want the same thing, but for different reasons, so idk if upstream would consider that the same or if they would want separate reports
<ddecator> that's why i was wondering if anyone here had enough experience with b.m.o to know what they would prefer upstream =)
<ddecator> ...i guess i'll wait for micah, haha
<micahg> asac: late night ping....
<ddecator> btw micahg , i did the packaging wrong yesterday, so i went through and tried it again the right way...and just like you figured would happen, debuild can't create a .dsc
<micahg> ddecator: patching should fail
<ddecator> micahg: can't tell if that's what's happening or not: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/395458/
<micahg> ddecator: you can't run that in your bzr checkout dir
<micahg> ddecator: you need to test build locally and fix the patches first
<ddecator> micahg: ohhhhh, ok. does fixing the patches take long?
<micahg> ddecator: bzr bd --merge --build-dir=../build-area --orig-dir=../tarballs/ -e
<ddecator> micahg: when and in where do i run that?
<micahg> ddecator: that command merges changes in your debian bzr dir, takes a tarball from ../tarballs and prepares a build dir in ../build-area/ and stops
<micahg> ddecator: then you go into the build-area dir and go into the songbird dir and then debuild -nc
<ddecator> micahg: ok, i think i get it. let me try
<ddecator> micahg: unknown command "bd"? am i missing another package?
<micahg> ddecator: bzr-builddeb
<ddecator> micahg: yup, ty
<ddecator> micahg: after running 'debuild -nc' it ended with one patch failing
<micahg> ddecator: k, I think I'm going to bed, so tomorrow night I can help you with quilt
<ddecator> micahg: sounds good, night
<micahg> asac: ping
<micahg> bdrung: thanks for the upload, I wasn't aware of the two things you mentioned in the bug but will keep in mind for the future
<bdrung> micahg: you're welcome
<bdrung> micahg: i recommend to use lintian -IE --pedantic --color=auto
<micahg> bdrung: k, I'll pay more attention to the lintian errors
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: I have the fix for bug 518422, but I need asac 's approval the inclulde it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518422 in firefox "Firefox does not start with certain addons installed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518422
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - cool. is that in addition to the change asac already did?
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: it's an expanded version of what he did, it's from upstream, but hasn't been approved, hence I need asac's approval to land
<chrisccoulson_> excellent, thanks!
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: has he been available at all today?
<chrisccoulson_> i haven't seen him about today
<micahg> asac: ping
<micahg> rickspencer3: PM?
<rickspencer3> micahg, 'sup?
<micahg> rickspencer3: wanted to talk about Beta 1
<rickspencer3> sure
<rickspencer3> go ahead
<micahg> I'd prefer a PM if possible
<rickspencer3> micahg, of course, no need to ask
<micahg> mconnor: ping
<micahg> chrisccoulson: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/ubufox/ubufox-0.9b1-ubuntu2/+merge/21409
<chrisccoulson> excellent, i will look at that shortly
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks, ping me if you need something else
<micahg> chrisccoulson: seb128 merged my branch into the core-dev branch
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, i just asked him to do that :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i can upload but i can't push to the branch
<chrisccoulson> just about to upload it now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, great
<chrisccoulson> uploaded now :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: great, now I just hope they are approved :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, hopefully
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thank you for your help
<chrisccoulson> thank you for your help too :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: prism and fennec will have to wait until friday
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's no problem
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, how can I see who can upload what?
<chrisccoulson> ah yes, first you need to grab the ubuntu-archive-tools (lp:ubuntu-archive-tools)
<chrisccoulson> and in the source tree, there is a script called edit_acl.py
<chrisccoulson> basically, you can run "edit_acl.py -s <source_package> query" to view the uploaders for a package
<chrisccoulson> or "edit_acl.py -p <person> query" to view the priviliges for an individual
<chrisccoulson> and to view the packages in a particulat package set, you can do "edit_acl.py -P <package_set> -S <series> query", eg, something like "edit_acl.py -P ubuntu-desktop -S lucid query"
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-16
<ccheney> asac: while cleaning up the patches trying to debug the problem i ran into a part i patched that i wasn't sure if it was safe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/395908/
<ccheney> asac: is adding those two (to_tokens / from_tokens) to the end of the struct ok in the main glib, would them being there be likely to actually break anything
<ccheney> asac: oh yea and what should i use for version numbers for these packages? i am guessing i need to munge them somehow to be easily upgradable between versions of ubuntu
<ccheney> asac: i'm going to upload everything to a ppa, i can't seem to figure out what is causing the errors, i have a few ideas of what to try but not sure if they are valid
<ddecator> micahg: you available to help me with quilt, or are you busy?
<micahg> ddecator: for next few minutes maybe
<ddecator> the patch that's failing is the install_systray.patch
<micahg> ddecator: first, you have quilt installed?
<ddecator> micahg: yes
<micahg> ddecator: k, so, you need to find where the .pc directory is first
<ddecator> micahg: found it
<micahg> ddecator: I think it's in the top directory in songbird, right?
<ddecator> micahg: in the build-area, it's inside the songbird~blah folder
<micahg> ddecator: k, so you need to symlink debian/patches to whereever that is
<ddecator> micahg: alright, how do i do that?
<micahg> ln -s /path/to/debian/patches .
<micahg> probably ../../debian/patches
<ddecator> micahg: ok, done
<micahg> ok, then quilt push -a to try to apply all patches
<ddecator> failed
<micahg> ddecator: what did it tell you?
<ddecator> micahg: well first, do i have to execute that in a certain directory?
<micahg> ddecator: yes, where .pc and where you symlinked patches
<ddecator> micahg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/395937/
<micahg> ddecator: no...not in.pc, but rather in teh directory with .pc
<ddecator> micahg: create the symlink in the parent directory too?
<micahg> ddecator: yep
<ddecator> micahg: alright, one sec...
<ddecator> micahg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/395939/
<micahg> ddecator: k, now, quilt push -f
<micahg> ddecator: it creates a .rej file
<micahg> and you have to apply the patch manually to the file and then refresh the patch
<ddecator> micahg: right, it says it needs refresh. how do i manually apply a patch?
<micahg> ddecator: edit the file that's being patched and do what's in the .rej that's still applicable
<ddecator> micahg: where should the .rej file be?
<micahg> in the same directory as the actual file, it tells you when you run quilt push -f
<ddecator> ah, yup. i'll do that
<ddecator> micahg: ok, i think i got it
<micahg> ddecator: good :)
<ddecator> micahg: good deal =). so what is the next step?
<micahg> ddecator: once you have the patch in the real file, then quilt refresh
<ddecator> micahg: done
<micahg> ddecator: k, so, quilt pop -a to remove, then quilt push -a to see if you were successful
<ddecator> micahg: nothing failed =)
<micahg> ddecator: k, then rm your symlinked patches dir, and try to build
<micahg> debuild -b
<ddecator> micahg: failed =\
<micahg> ddecator: k
<micahg> where?
<ddecator> micahg: it got a few Error 2's, but the last one was the debian/rules file
<micahg> ddecator: k, can you pastebin?
<ddecator> micahg: how much of it? starting with the errors?
<micahg> ddecator: last 10-15 lines
<ddecator> micahg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/395946/
<micahg> ddecator: need to see higher
<micahg> where the errors start
<ddecator> micahg: that was where they started, but i'll get some extra lines
<ddecator> micahg: this is where the "make[#]" started, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/395947/
<ddecator> micahg: well, not started...but that chunk started
<micahg> ddecator: you need the bash/dash patch from xulrunner
<ddecator> micahg: i don't see that patch in the patches folder...
<micahg> ddecator: no, it's new
<ddecator> micahg: where can i get it?
<micahg> ddecator: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.2.head/download/micahg%40ubuntu.com-20100122051236-fi7ise29944h7uw1/fixbuildglitch.patch-20100115011725-z4fm1nx1a0kx24m6-1/fix-build-glitch.patch
<micahg> ddecator: you have to modify the path to modules/libpr0n
<micahg> ddecator: replace mozilla with songbird/dependencies/vendor/xulrunner/mozilla/compiled/xulrunner-release/
<ddecator> micahg: alright, thanks. i'll get started on that...
<micahg> ddecator: great
<ddecator> micahg: alright, modified it and added it to the patches folder
<micahg> ddecator: now add it to series as well
<ddecator> micahg: to series?
<micahg> ddecator: debian/patches/series
<ddecator> micahg: done
<micahg> ddecator: k, try to build again
<ddecator> micahg: with the -b argument again?
<micahg> ddecator: you can try debuild -nc
<micahg> ddecator: which is no clean
<ddecator> micahg: failed the same way...
<micahg> ddecator: k, debuild -b
<micahg> ddecator: forgot that patches won't apply like that
<ddecator> micahg: i also found a typo in the patch, so i fixed that as well
<micahg> ddecator: typo?
<micahg> ddecator: that's applied on 3 branches
<ddecator> micahg: i copy and pasted the path you gave me, but it put an extra "/" in there without me noticing
<ddecator> micahg: not the patch itself, the path i changed, no worries =p
<micahg> ddecator: k
<ddecator> micahg: that patch failed
<micahg> ddecator: you have the path correct?
<ddecator> micahg: let me check
<ddecator> micahg: nope, there is no mozilla/compiled/ folder
<micahg> ddecator: pastebin the patch please
<ddecator> micahg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/395950/
<ddecator> micahg: oh, i see -_-
<ddecator> micahg: is it supposed to point to the makefile in the xulrunner/mozilla/ folder for songbird?
<micahg> ddecator: no
<ddecator> micahg: k
<ddecator> micahg: there's a modules folder
<ddecator> micahg: got it
<micahg> ddecator: goot
<micahg> good
<ddecator> micahg: hm, still failed...
<micahg> ddecator: can't do any more tonight...
<ddecator> micahg: no problem, thanks for the help
<micahg> ddecator: check with me tomorrow sometime...need to finish some $WORK
<ddecator> micahg: sounds good. i have some ideas. gl with your work
<micahg> ddecator: thanks
<ddecator> YES, got it to apply...
<micahg> ddecator: great :)
<ddecator> micahg: best way to learn is to do =)
<ddecator> micahg: still won't build, but we're getting somewhere...
<micahg> ddecator: as long as you're in a sandbox ;)
<ddecator> micahg: haha, right
<ddecator> and now it won't apply...
<ddecator> it keeps looking in the wrong place
<ddecator> ok, there we go...
<ddecator> i think i missed an s -_-
<micahg> ?
<ddecator> micahg: in the path to the file. i copy-pasted it and somewhere an extra letter got added
<ddecator> build failed again though, hmm
<micahg> ddecator: k
<ddecator> what the...
<ddecator> ok, every time i try to build it, it doesn't try to apply the patch in the build-tree directory...
<ddecator> wait
<ddecator> bah, failed again...
<ddecator> C++ internal error?
<ddecator> micahg: is there any special variant of gcc-4.4 that i need?
<micahg> ddecator: oh...forgot about that
<ddecator> ;)
<micahg> I wonder which version of xulrunner that is
<ddecator> good question...
<ddecator> 1.9.0.18
<micahg> that's your version?
<micahg> I meant in songbirf
<micahg> *songbird
<ddecator> that's the version given in the xulrunner makefile for songbird
<micahg> doesn't sound right
<ddecator> SB_VENDOR_TARGET = xulrunner
<ddecator> SB_VENDOR_TARGET_VERSION = 1.9.0.18
<micahg> yeah, that's old
<micahg> k
<micahg> weird
<micahg> should build fine with gcc4.4
<ddecator> c++: Internal error: Killed (program as)
<ddecator> Please submit a full bug report.
<ddecator> See <file:///usr/share/doc/gcc-4.4/README.Bugs> for instructions.
<ddecator> then a bunch of make[#] errors like before
<micahg> weird
<ddecator> any gcc-4.4 variants i should install and see if it helps?
<micahg> ddecator: no, I'd have to see the error and no time right now, I'd like to go to bed by 1AM :)
<ddecator> micahg: fair enough, haha
<ddecator> so it always gets close to finishing, but then it searches for 'linux-x86_64' in the 'checkout' folder, but 'linux-x86_64' is in the same folder as 'checkout'...
<micahg> ddecator: might need a patch :)
<ddecator> micahg: might, but i'm not sure what i would need to patch...i tried moving the folder into 'checkout', but those folders get created during the build process, so that didn't do anything
<micahg> yeah, probably a bad makefile, I can try to look tomorrow night
<ddecator> sure thing. i'll be up till about 2 so i'll take a look and see if i can find it...
<ddecator> micahg: don't worry about this until tomorrow, i just want to put it on here before i forget: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/395995/
<micahg> ddecator: probably a path in the rules file
<ddecator> micahg: thanks, i'll take a look
<micahg> ddecator: line 153
<ddecator> micahg: i'm lookin at 163...
<micahg> ddecator: xul-repack target
<micahg> xul-repack.stamp actually :)
<ddecator> oh, my rules will be different because of the sqlite changes i made...
<ddecator> there it is
<ddecator> ...
<ddecator> micahg: you sure it isn't in the taglib section? i'm not seeing anything with xul-repack.stamp
<micahg> ddecator: /linux-$(MACHINE)
<ddecator> micahg: right, which is where x86_64 is coming from
<micahg> $(MACHINE)
<ddecator> ...i feel like this should be obvious to me
<ddecator> wait
<ddecator> nope, idk what's wrong with that...
<micahg> line 170 actually is probably it
<micahg> ddecator: you were right, the taglib section :)
<ddecator> micahg: thought so =)
 * micahg is tired
<ddecator> it creates 'checkout' and 'linux-x86_64' in the same folder, but 'linux-x86_64' should be inside of 'checkout'
<micahg> ddecator: I'd have to see it when I can think more
<ddecator> micahg: haha, fair enough, i'm trying to figure out this programming but it's new to me
<micahg> k, good luck ddecator, night
<ddecator> micahg: night
<BUGabundo_remote> 0/
<dupondje> somebody wants to check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/526290 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526290 in thunderbird "Thunderbird 3 hyperlinks broken (3.0.1)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dupondje> its quite annoying imo
<lfaraone> we can't sync packages that depend on iceweasel, right? (we need to merge the changes)
 * gnomefreak not sure what packages we have that depend on iceweasel
<micahg> good morning/afternoon chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey micahg - how are you today?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: good
<chrisccoulson> excellent :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: slangasek approved the uploads last night
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's good!
<BUGabundo_remote> micahg: I got a user stat list for SN, but only top 200
<BUGabundo_remote> you are not even close
<micahg> BUGabundo_remote: heh, ok
<BUGabundo_remote> so I can't tell you , where you got placed on Monday
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can you look at mozilla 550823?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 550823 in Build Config "cannot find -lmozalloc when building with gcc-4.4" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=550823
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can take a look at that. it will have to be a bit later on today though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, also, Thunderbird 2.0.0.24 release is probably today or tomorrow, was asac able to get you upload rights to the security PPA?
<chrisccoulson> he hasn't done. can you upload to that PPA?
<chrisccoulson> i've got the packages built, but i just need to finish testing them really
<chrisccoulson> i created 4 new virtual machines yesterday for testing each of the stable releases :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, but I can bug one of the security guys to do it :)
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: nice
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are the branches ready?  we should also probably prepare Seamonkey...but I have to check if there are security issues (probably same as TB) and get a USN
<chrisccoulson> not yet, i can do that this afternoon though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, let's chat later then, I can help you later tonight if something's left to be done with it
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: my guess is this would take priority over fixing the dailies (the bug I showed you before), but your call
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's probably right
<ccheney> asac: https://launchpad.net/~ccheney/+archive/ppa/+build/1564014 <- how do i fix this so it builds properly on both amd64 and i386?
<ccheney> asac: it seems the symbols change depending on arch
<jcastro> hey micahg, does this tbird have the messaging indicator support that landed upstream?
<micahg> jcastro: no, that'll only be in 3.1
<jcastro> ok
<micahg> jcastro: but that's only support, we still need to make the indicator I think
<jcastro> ok
 * micahg doesn't know how indicators work yet :/
<jcastro> micahg: for next open/dev/opportunistic weeks we'll make sure there are indicator sessions of all kinds!
<micahg> jcastro: excellent...then I can work on one for TB :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - do you use livehttpheaders?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I don't think so
<chrisccoulson> it seems quite a popular extension according to popcon, and just wonered if you had any opinion on whether we should keep it
<chrisccoulson> we'd need to update it, as the version in the archive doesn't work with 3.6
 * micahg checks what it is
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we should update to 0.16 then...Debian is behind
<micahg> bdrung_: do you work on updating debian ff extensions?
<bdrung_> micahg: currently no.
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it would be useful for web devs, so yes
<chrisccoulson> micahg, thanks. we'll keep that one then, and I'll get it updated
<micahg> chrisccoulson: also they don't update too frequently ;)
<chrisccoulson> that's good then :)
<bdrung_> micahg: a list of incopatible extensions would be good
<micahg> bdrung_: chrisccoulson is working on it :)
<chrisccoulson> at some point today, there will be a list of actions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Lucid/FirefoxNewSupportModel/extension-list
<chrisccoulson> but i'm just updating that now
<bdrung_> why are some many extensions on the remove list?
<bdrung_> why don't we keep the packages that are maintained by http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=pkg-mozext-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org
<chrisccoulson> bdrung_, are debian going to be using the same support model as us for the mozilla stack in the stable releases?
<bdrung_> chrisccoulson: not in stable, but unstable will probably be up-to-date
<chrisccoulson> right, and that's the issue. we don't want to be spending efforts backporting new extensions to every stable ubuntu release each time mozilla releases a new firefox version
<BUGabundo_remote> where's FTA?
<BUGabundo_remote> i'vent seen him in a while
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, not same support model
<micahg> bdrung_: we're going to be updating Firefox major versions in Stable Releases so we have to minimize the number of packages we have to change when we do that
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, beuuuaaahhh
<bdrung_> micahg: we should keep at least pwdhash - i'll maintain that
<micahg> bdrung_: k, inlcuding porting if need be to latest xulrunner?
<bdrung_> micahg: in most cases bumping the version works. otherwise i will ask the author. the extension is small.
<micahg> bdrung_: k, chrisccoulson did you catch that?
<chrisccoulson> i did
<chrisccoulson> but i'm not too comfortable with special-casing some extensions. pwdhash is not particularly popular according to popcon
<chrisccoulson> (although, i know that's not always a reliable metric)
<micahg> gtg, bbiab
<BUGabundo_remote> Firefox-3.7 is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox-3.7 process, or restart your system.
<BUGabundo_remote> I can't open FF 3.7
<BUGabundo_remote> I always get that even if NO instance of ANY FF version is open
<BUGabundo_remote> according to ps
<BUGabundo_remote> hi fta. welcome
<dupondje> somebody wants to check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/526290 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526290 in thunderbird "Thunderbird 3 hyperlinks broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dupondje> its a quite annoying 'bug', surely for new users it kills usability
<BUGabundo_remote> nice title
<dupondje> 'Default browser not used to open hyperlinks in thunderbird 3.x'
<dupondje> :P
<micahg> bdrung_: congrats, now I have a third person to bug for my uploads :)
<micahg> mconnor: ping
<mconnor> micahg: pong
<micahg> mconnor: can we take the patch from mozilla 551152 since it doesn't affect user experience?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 551152 in XPCOM "Symlinked components break everything" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=551152
<micahg> mconnor: the second patch specifically
<mconnor> micahg: you want to get bsmedberg to chime in on the fix, I am not qualified to make that call
<mconnor> and I don't know what that would break
<micahg> mconnor: because that fixes bug 518422 for us
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518422 in firefox "Firefox does not start with certain addons installed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518422
<micahg> mconnor: can I just ask him to review in bugzilla or do I need to ask specifically about 3.6?
<mconnor> micahg: get review on the fix, then ask about backport
<micahg> mconnor: do we have to wait till it's approved for branch before taking it locally in Ubuntu?
<micahg> mconnor: should this be PM?
<mconnor> micahg: I think that in most cases that's how it should work
<micahg> mconnor: so when it's approved for branch, we can take locally before release?
<mconnor> micahg: with explicit approval, yes
<micahg> mconnor: k, then I'll work on getting it approved upstream :), thanks
<bdrung_> micahg: my namesake became core-dev :P
<micahg> bdrung_: yes, hence the congratts
<bdrung_> micahg: you seam to not get the joke
<micahg> bdrung_: no, over my head I guess...
<bdrung_> micahg: namesake. anyway. i tried to find a way to be not responsible for sponsoring you ;)
<micahg> bdrung_: am I really that bad?  you seem to be sponsoring for me a lot lately :)
<micahg> bdrung_: I hope to get a mozilla packageset soon, so that would minimize sponsoring for me
<bdrung_> micahg: nope. your patches are ok.
<bdrung_> micahg: did i sponsor that much for you?
<micahg> bdrung_: well, 2 things in teh last week I thin
<micahg> think
<bdrung_> micahg: one - they were connected (package a replaces b)
<micahg> bdrung_: I thought something else too...
 * micahg checks uploaded packages
<micahg> bdrung_: you sponsored xiphos for me too :)
<micahg> no, it was tuxguitar
<sebner> bdrung_: congrats from me too :)
<bdrung_> thanks
<micahg> no
<micahg> that was cc
<bdrung_> cc?
<micahg> chrisccoulson:
<micahg> oops
<chrisccoulson> hi
<micahg> I geuss not
<chrisccoulson> so much work to do :-/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: indeed
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, what's left for TB 2.0.0.24...I'll work on it when I get home
<chrisccoulson> it just needs some testing really. i can host the packages somewhere before i go to bed if you like
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can you propose merges for the branches?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, can do. they'll be quite simple merges ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, at least until you have commit access to bzr
<chrisccoulson> yeah, no problem
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if you can push 1 to PPA or host the orig.tar.gz somewhere, I can try to get someone to push to security PPA tonight
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I assume that asac showed you how to generate the tarballs
<chrisccoulson> he hasn't shown me the proper way to do that yet, and i tried to figure that out too. but, for thunderbird 2.0.0.24, i grabbed the release tarball from ftp.mozilla.org, ran remove.binonly.sh on the extraced tarball and re-packed it again
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure how you normally do that, and i don't think you grab release tarballs for thunderbird 3 / firefox 3.6 etc do you?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, that's not the right way :)
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm testing on the 2.0 branch to see if it works
<micahg> fta: are the TB2 tarballs generated like everything else with DEBIAN_TAG?
<micahg> at least for TB3/FF30/35/36
<chrisccoulson> micahg, this is what asac said on friday:
<chrisccoulson> <asac> chrisccoulson: so tbird 2 is kinda old ... its basically the only branch where we start with upstream tarballs (or ... can start with upstream tarballs)
<chrisccoulson> <asac> the current candidate build is: ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/nightly/2.0.0.24-candidates/build1/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k then, he did tell you for that one :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that was as far as we got
<chrisccoulson> so, i repacked the tarballs after running the script in the debian/ folder
<chrisccoulson> i wasn't sure if there was an automated way of doing that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: for TB3/FF30/FF35/FF36, we do ./debian/rules get-orig-source DEBIAN_TAG=THUNDERBIRD_3_0_3_RELEASE=3.0.3
<chrisccoulson> ah. i thought that was how you did it for newer versions (i had a look at mozilla-devscritps on friday to try and figure out how it all works)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I've never actually done a TB2 release before, just TB3/FF30/FF35/FF36
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-17
<micahg> chrisccoulson: wow, you keep crazy hours like me :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i normally sleep quite late ;)
<chrisccoulson> but i'm going to go to bed shortly
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, you can do a release commit as well if you like
<chrisccoulson> yeah, can do. i'll do that now
<chrisccoulson> micahg, that's done now. i put the tarball here too: http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: great, thanks, I'll see if I can get someone to upload once I merge it in
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm working on a merge for conkeror from debian right now
<chrisccoulson> anyway, i must get some sleep now :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: night, thanks
<chrisccoulson> good night
<ddecator> my head hurts...
<ddecator> micahg: i have no idea what's causing the problem...
<ddecator> the rules file looks like it points to /deps, but then debuild looks in /deps/checkout
<micahg> ddecator: there's a foreach loop there
<ddecator> micahg: didn't know that was a loop
<ddecator> still not seeing where it would look in checkout for the linux-x86_64 folder, but my understanding of code is pretty basic
<micahg> ddecator: each of these dirs: checkout build linux-$(MACHINE) under here: $(SRC_DIR)/deps have mkdir -p run against them
<ddecator> micahg: what does the -p argument do?
<micahg> ddecator: create parent dirs
<micahg> then later, it does into deps and decompresses a tarball
<micahg> oops
<micahg> I have that backwards
<micahg> it creates a tarball
<ddecator> the 'tar cf - linux-$(MACHINE)' part you mean?
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> it's failing on the line in between
<ddecator> ok...
<ddecator> well i say that it creates Makefile.songbird successfully, or at least there is a file in that folder by that name, but i'm not sure what the rest of the line is doing
<ddecator> s/say/see
<micahg> ddecator: no, make is a program that compiles songbird
<micahg> ddecator: or rather executes instructions that then run the compiler to be more precise
<ddecator> micahg: ah, ok, so it's running that file as part of the building process?
<micahg> yep
<ddecator> micahg: ok, i'm not seeing anything in that make file that would cause that crash
<ddecator> oh wait...
<micahg> ddecator: check the Makefile.songbird and see if you can find the commands there
<ddecator> the rules file point out a SB_VENDOR_BUILD_ROOT but the make file looks for SB_VENDOR_BUILD_DIR
<micahg> the makefile doesn't look for this at all: SB_VENDOR_BUILD_ROOT?
<ddecator> micahg: nope: cd $(SB_VENDOR_BUILD_DIR) && $(CMAKE) $(CMAKE_ARGS) \
<micahg> well, you can modify the rules file then, but that's not where it's failing now
<ddecator> well...the make file is looking for SB_RUN_CONFIGURE := 0 and the rules file has SB_VENDOR_GENERATE_SYMBOLS=0 but idk if those are related...
<micahg> ddecator: it's failing on a find isn't it?
<ddecator> micahg: the only "find" in the makefile is this: $(FIND) $(SB_CONFIGURE_PREFIX) -name '*_c.*' -exec rm -v {} \;
<micahg> nope
<ddecator> it fails after the end of the makefile...
<ddecator> no...i'm extremely confused right now
<ddecator> well i definitely have a new appreciation for packagers and debuggers...
<nikolam> hi. Do you think Seamonkey 2.0 coould be imported in repositories now? There is working 2.0.3 for all supported Ubuntu releases, available on Joe Lesko PPA : https://launchpad.net/~joe-nationnet/+archive/ppa-seamonkey2
<nikolam> Bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seamonkey/+bug/461864
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 461864 in seamonkey "Add Seamonkey 2.0 to Ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nikolam> How to make it happen in repositories?
<nikolam> What might be the procedure for that?
<asac> chrisccoulson: for thunderbird you have to put the upstream tar.bz2 in the checked out bzr tree ... and run the create-orig-source thing or whatever that rule is called
<asac> chrisccoulson: anything you need while i am still online in the airport lounge?
<chrisccoulson> hi asac
<asac> hi
<chrisccoulson> i think i'm ok for the time being. micahg merged the security updates in to bzr last night
<asac> chrisccoulson: did you figure how to create the +nobinonly tarball from the upstream tarball?
<asac> chrisccoulson: hmm. ok i think i should generate the tarball and sponsor it to the security ppa
<asac> probably makes most sense
<asac> if you want to put the orig.tar.gz somewhere thats even better (or in your own ppa)
<asac> e.g. you could put this in your ppa and i can source copy it to the security ppa
<chrisccoulson> asac - i put the tarball at http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/
<asac> chrisccoulson: you could really upload it to your ppa ,)
<asac> i would check an source copy it
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i will do that
<asac> then we do one more security round for ffox xul and then i add you to the security ppa team
<asac> cool
<chrisccoulson> it will take a little while though
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<asac> chrisccoulson: well. i will be on the plane ;)
<asac> will not be back online until like 2100 UTC
<asac> so take your time ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh, i will probably have faster upload bandwidth than you while you are flying ;)
<asac> right.
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll do that this afternoon anyway
<asac> so when we did that we should someone resurrect the idea to announce such uploads on some blogs/mailing list, so we pick up more security ppa users again ;)
<asac> maybe think about doing that ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that sounds like a good idea
<asac> the standard notion is:
<asac> security ppa is usually safe because only stable updates go there
<asac> but its really important and users can make a difference. if they discover a bug they help millions of users ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: i think i should have mails i sent usually
<asac> will get such a mail when home ;)(
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> which list did you normally send the mails too?
<chrisccoulson> (i could check the archive)
<asac> i think ubuntu-mozillateam ;)
<chrisccoulson> ah, i'll have a look there
<chrisccoulson> thansk
<asac> but i probably stopped a year ago or so (basically when i stopped doing backports)
<chrisccoulson> s/thansk/thanks
<asac> e.g. when dapper went EOL
<asac> just was too busy ;) and we had quite a few users at that time
<asac> but everytime you dist-upgrade you automatically disable it again
<asac> so we should constantly do that ;)
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg
<micahg> chrisccoulson: after I went to sleep I realized that I was only subscribe to 2 of the TB stable branches
<micahg> I'm merging the other 2 now
<chrisccoulson> ah, i did wonder why you only merged 2 ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm just uploading the packages to my PPA now, and asac said he would copy them to the security PPA later
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I guess he can source copy
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can you do the same thing for seamonkey 1.1.19?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, can do
<micahg> I'll push a seamonkey stable branch for karmic and use lp:seamonkey/1.1 for lulcid
<micahg> *lucid
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thunderbird all merged
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I have to figure out if the same USN applies to seamonkey or a different one
<fta> hi
<fta> micahg, m-d & tb2, i don't think so.
<micahg> fta: k, so, same for seamonkey 1.1, right?
<fta> micahg, yep, but it's easy (if not trivial) to add the feature
<micahg> fta: it's the last release for SM1.1 and probably TB2 as well, so I don't think it's worth it
<fta> k
<fta> !info chromium-browser lucid
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.307.9~r39052-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 10920 kB, installed size 37380 kB
<fta> damn, why isn't 5.0.307.11 there
<fta> pushed
<fta> strange.. i prepared it weeks ago but never pushed it
<fta> or it was rejected for some reason
<fta> or lost
<fta> asac, jdstrand: will _full_ updates of chromium be allowed even after release or what?
<micahg> fta: they're both not here
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: aint that against FF and release guidelines?
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, ??
<BUGabundo_remote> (2010-03-17 16:13:03) fta: asac, jdstrand: will _full_ updates of chromium be allowed even after release or what?
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, my question is how to maintain ch after lucid is out
<BUGabundo_remote> ah
<fta> the only thing i can do is continue to push full updates in sync with the beta channel, then stable channel
<fta> but noway i have the time/resources to identify and backport fixes
<fta> if the later is required, then i have to give up
<fta> +t
<BUGabundo_remote> I understand fta
<BUGabundo_remote> and get upstream to help on that task?
<fta> they are busy too, they will just point users to their builds
<BUGabundo_remote> but we are a distro
<BUGabundo_remote> not users
<ejat> fta .. just wondering .. when will it support pdf ?
<fta> pdf plugin?
<fta> when i click on a pdf, it works like ff, i.e. i get my preferred pdf viewer
<jcastro> fta: it would make sense that we should do for chromium what we do for FF and follow the stable release channel - upstream isn't going to support old-stable stuff
<ejat> fta: is it can be view like ff .. inside the browser
<fta> jcastro, yep, that's the plan, but no stable for linux yet, hence the beta channel
<jcastro> right, I mean eventually
<fta> ejat, no idea, there's probably an upstream bug
<jcastro> but if it goes stable after lucid is out we should probably update what's in the archive and just follow -stable at that point.
<ejat> fta : http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=11551 :(
<ejat>  .. /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.14 <-- inside my adobe reader
<ejat> for HTML rendering library .. is it correct?
<BUGabundo_remote> ejat: why do ppl like _stuff_ inside their browsers?? I know I've always pulled everything I could OUT of them... I wish I could do the same with html5/flash videos
 * ejat just asking .. 
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: so if lucid *LTS* is going with ch4/5 and with the hugelly fast release cycle ch has
<BUGabundo_remote> how do you plan to support ch im lucid?
<BUGabundo_remote> stop providing new versions, once ch4/5 hits EOL?
<BUGabundo_remote> ejat: I'm also asking. I would like to understand that too
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, nope, just follow beta (then stable), disregarding the version number
<BUGabundo_remote> ahh
<BUGabundo_remote> and you just don't do that with FF, cause Mozilla doesn't want us to?
<fta> i thought asac wanted to do the same for ff
<fta> google supports the latest LTS so it should work
<fta> the question is what happens when two LTS overlaps
<fta> -s
<BUGabundo_remote> eheh
<BUGabundo_remote> good luck with that
<BUGabundo_remote> :p
<mahfouz> two LTS overlapping is like a solar eclipse
<micahg> mahfouz: why?  it gives people a year to migrate :)
<mahfouz> rly?
<mahfouz> didn't know that
<mahfouz> I always upgrade to alpha :)
<micahg> for desktops at least
<micahg> on servers people can skip 1 LTS release and still have a year to upgrade
 * micahg waits for beta to upgrade desktop and release for server
<mahfouz> then it's more like a divorce where you are in separation for 1 year and only then re-marry
<chrisccoulson> micahg - you're not running lucid yet?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, I'll upgrade over the weekend, why?
<chrisccoulson> oh, i was just a bit surprised that you weren't just yet ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I wait for beta as this is my main machine
<chrisccoulson> i suppose it's probably more difficult for me not to run lucid, with the other components i work on
<micahg> and yes, I don't have to dogfood the desktop packages :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's why i need to run lucid really
<chrisccoulson> it would be very difficult for me if i didn't ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I've been running Firefox 3.6 though since beta 1 or 2 :)
<chrisccoulson> i shall probably need to start running the early beta's too ;)
<mahfouz> I might not have installed if I would have known about the network manager problems
<mahfouz> wpa2 connections such
<mahfouz> suck
<mahfouz> there is a very nasty bug there
<dimitri__> i have a thunderbird problem using imap mail someone help me please
<BUGabundo> asac:
<BUGabundo> (2010-03-17 22:26:25) _Groo_: i found out why some 3g modems arent showing up in network manager
<BUGabundo> (2010-03-17 22:27:02) _Groo_: BUGabundo: its not actually a bug but a priority order
<BUGabundo> (2010-03-17 22:27:30) _Groo_: BUGabundo: 3g isnt showing up because modemmanager is getting called AFTER networkmanager is already running
<BUGabundo> (2010-03-17 22:29:26) _Groo_: BUGabundo: the problem is AFTER the 3g is up and running (like seen in dmesg, usb 2-3: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0 gos up and all), nm-applet NEVER shows up the 3g
<BUGabundo> (2010-03-17 22:30:02) _Groo_: BUGabundo: the cure is to stop nm, kill -9 modemmanager, get it um first and restart nm
<BUGabundo> (2010-03-17 22:30:29) _Groo_: BUGabundo: this will make 3g show up in NM applet
<gnomefreak> piority order is a bug sometimes
<gnomefreak> priority even
<BUGabundo> fta: ch snapping
<BUGabundo> fta: like this page http://www.cyanogenmod.com/downloads/audio-resources
<BUGabundo> fta: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=38467
<BUGabundo> fta: http://blog.chromium.org/2010/03/native-client-and-web-portability.html  isn't our build already native on 64bits?
<gnomefreak76> @whoami
<ubottu> gnomefreak
<gnomefreak76> :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-18
 * gnomefreak never gonna get email done at this rate
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: mail? whats that?
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> its not asking me what to do even though setting == ask me
<gnomefreak76> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<gnomefreak76> oh damn
<gnomefreak76> !control
<cjohnston> Can anyone help me figure out why sometimes my filters will run and sometimes they wont?
<cjohnston> in thunderbird3
<LLStarks> asac, i'm finding that firefox 3.7 won't allow deluge torrent to start files after they're downloaded despite loading the client. i'm not seeing this in 3.6.
<BUGabundo_remote> morning o/
<asac> ho
<asac> fta: we need to work on getting a testing community ramped up
<asac> to get new major versions up, it requires thorough exposure
<asac> e.g. we cannot just through a new beta/stable out without that
<asac> but yes, we want to do major version updates for chromium the same way we want to do that for firefox
 * BUGabundo_remote is test ready
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: you mean starting lucid, FF will keep up with major upstream releases ?
<asac> we will go for new major upstreams when old ff becomes EOL
<BUGabundo_remote> ahh makes sense
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: I haven't been able to open FF 3.7 in weeks
<BUGabundo_remote> it always complains its already running
<BUGabundo_remote> even in safe-mode
<asac> check with chrisccoulson
<asac> chrisccoulson: what happened to the ppa upload ;)
<asac> guess you didnt figure how to upload with -security?
<asac> one sec
<chrisccoulson> hey asac - yeah, i couldn't figure that out
<chrisccoulson> so mdeslaur uploaded directly to the security ppa for me
<asac> chrisccoulson: you have to force the pocket like:
<asac> [ppa-ums-lucid]
<asac> fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net
<asac> incoming = ~ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa/ubuntu/lucid/
<asac> login = anonymous
<chrisccoulson> asac - thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> i would probably never have figured that one out ;)
<asac> heh
<asac> did mdeslaur figure ;?
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: when will we get a drop of FF 4?
<chrisccoulson> i assume so
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: not sure. is trunk already moving towards 4.0?
<asac> chrisccoulson: ok its up https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa/+packages
<asac> so we should blog about it ;)
<asac> though we want to release today i guess
<asac> but still
<asac> let me microblog for now ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think mdeslaur was fairly keen to do the release today after some testing
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: beats me... ask [reed] :p
<asac> chrisccoulson: yes, we dont do releasese on friday
<asac> so either today or monday ...
<asac> chrisccoulson: install vms and test ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that makes sense
<chrisccoulson> releases on friday are sometimes problematic ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - did you understand what was causing bug 456468? shouldn't the fix for bug 518760 have solved that, or is there more than 1 issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456468 in network-manager-applet "upgrade triggers nm-applet "resource not found" ... missing icon "nm-applet-device"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456468
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518760 in network-manager-applet "stops during karmic->lucid upgrade, shows error message" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518760
<asac> chrisccoulson: thats understood
<asac> didnt mvo add a patch?
<asac> just create a link to some icon with the missing name in the package
<chrisccoulson> asac - the current version in the archive has a change by mvo to ship the old icon
<chrisccoulson> but seb128 still says he sees the issue
<asac> yeah. then its not all icons
<asac> we probably miss another one
<asac> chrisccoulson: seb does upgrade tests?
<chrisccoulson> i think so
<dupondje> I have set that when I mark a mail as spam, it should move to spam folder, but it doesn't move it? Any idea what could be wrong / how I can debug it ?
<micahg> asac: have you returned?
<asac> micahg: on calls for a few more hours
<asac> then yes.
<micahg> asac: yay \o/
<Hilikus> hey guys
<Hilikus> i read this in a bug report, what is it supposed to mean?
<Hilikus> "since Mozilla moved to non-versioning"
<Hilikus> Can someone please decline the nominations since this is not required since Mozilla moved to non-versioning
<micahg> Hilikus: firefox source package will be unversioned now
<Hilikus> what does that mean??
<Hilikus> as an end-user
<micahg> Hilikus: nothing for you
<Hilikus> all updates will be immediatly available?
<micahg> Hilikus: well, we want to try to provide continual updates, even major versions when they happen..
<Hilikus> so that still means that for major version changes i still have to wait for the next ubuntu release?
<micahg> Hilikus: well, we plan on moving hardy/jaunty to firefox 3.6 soon
<fta>   Candidate: 3.7~a3~hg20100304r38917+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<fta> micahg, ^^ no update??
<micahg> fta: patch failed
<micahg> will fix tonight
<micahg> fta: oh wait...no, problem is dep wait
<micahg> fta: xul193 broke with gcc 4.4
<fta> in 2 weeks?
<micahg> mozilla 550823
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 550823 in Build Config "cannot find -lmozalloc when building with gcc-4.4" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=550823
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you have time to look at this ^^
<fta> kenvandine, chrisccoulson: does liferea has an indicator applet plugin somewhere?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i might not have time to look at that today
<chrisccoulson> fta - not that i'm aware of
<chrisccoulson> but i might be wrong ;)
<fta> hm, ok, too bad. thanks
<kenvandine> fta, not sure
<kenvandine> fta, i would think so... tedg is an huge liferea user and he created the indicators
<kenvandine> fta, i just asked him
<kenvandine> there isn't
<fta> kenvandine, no plan either?
<kenvandine> he wants it
<kenvandine> but hasn't found the time or anyone else to do it
<kenvandine> i knew he had talked about it way back during jaunty
<fta> kenvandine, too bad the "Show foo" is not always at the same place in the indicator applet, it's confusing compared to the old tray
<kenvandine> agreed
<micahg> chrisccoulson: don't worry about that mozilla bug if you don't have time...I have a lead on it now and will look at it later
<micahg> [reed]: thanks for subscribing the proper people to the build bug
<[reed]> ;)
<micahg> [reed]: next time I'll ping \you...
<micahg> asac: mdeslaur didn't use the USN we got from Jamie in the published noticed
<asac> err
<asac> so the USN disagree?
<asac> wow
<micahg> yep
<micahg> asac: also seamonkey has the same 5 CVEs plus 1
<fta> oh my, dropped ~750 packages from my main desktop
<fta> lots of kernels and old gnome stuff
<fta> tons of libs
<fta> i'm afraid to reboot now :P
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> do it , do it fta
<fta> BUGabundo, done
<fta> it survived
<fta> mostly
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root    18404 2010-03-18 20:47 _usr_sbin_spamd.0.crash
<fta> -rw------- 1 fta  fta     42758 2010-03-18 20:49 _usr_bin_gwibber.1000.crash
<fta> -rw------- 1 fta  fta     35210 2010-03-18 20:49 _usr_bin_gwibber-service.1000.crash
<fta> "Can not start couchdb" & "[Errno 111] Connection refused" respectively
<fta> kenvandine, ^^
<kenvandine> no errors from couchdb startup?
<fta> no other crash file
<fta> maybe it starts too early
<BUGabundo> good good
<fta> for spamd, it's "shutdown-hang"
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: I'm sending you my electric bill
<BUGabundo> gwibber is a cpu hog :|
<kenvandine> BUGabundo, gwibber-service?
<BUGabundo> yep
<kenvandine> i wish i could see why... mine is almost always idle :/
<BUGabundo> on each sync
<BUGabundo> my cpu stall at 100%
<BUGabundo> and fan goes crazy
<kenvandine> suck
<BUGabundo> ohh and there's a bug with the list
<BUGabundo> if you add _too_ many ppl
<kenvandine> ?
<BUGabundo> you can't scroll it
<BUGabundo> it gets trunked by the screen
<kenvandine> what do you mean?
<kenvandine> bug # please?
<BUGabundo> and If you add over 5 users timelines to monitor, it will stop updating the all thing
<BUGabundo> I ran it on debug mode and could see any output
<BUGabundo> ill file it latter tonight
<BUGabundo> toghether with a wish but
<kenvandine> so you added 5 user streams?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> I added 15
<BUGabundo> I was stress testing gwibber
<BUGabundo> 3 µblog accounts and 15 twitter user timelines
<BUGabundo> (stupid limitation of twitter not showing me an user entire timeline, but only replies to ppl I also follow)
<kenvandine> BUGabundo, humm... i still don't understand
<kenvandine> what do you mean added?
<kenvandine> you mean streams for people right?
<BUGabundo> yes
<kenvandine> so it stops refreshing if you do that?
<kenvandine> i am getting notifications
<BUGabundo> if I had too many
<kenvandine> i added 10
<BUGabundo> not sure I hit api limit
<kenvandine> so the backend doesn't refresh? or the UI doesn't update?
<kenvandine> BUGabundo, what exactly doesn't refresh ?
<BUGabundo> *any* timeline
<BUGabundo> afaict UI
 * kenvandine adds more
<kenvandine> working fine with 10 twitter and 10 identi.ca
<BUGabundo> but I don't recall if I saw new ballons either
<BUGabundo> identica doesn't count :) there's no api limit
<BUGabundo> let me try again
<BUGabundo> could have been a fluke
<BUGabundo> and there goes my CPU :(
<BUGabundo> err UI just froze... its dimmed
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: if I try to open the chanel/user list (drop down arrow) it just freezes
<BUGabundo> 8 users time line, General and Reply tabs
<BUGabundo> I'm still getting new items
<BUGabundo> need a screenshot?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> not sure what a chanel/user list is :)
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/112892/Screenshot-gwibber.png
<BUGabundo> the dropdown list
<BUGabundo> there's not much UI other then that
<BUGabundo> its clipped on the bottom
<kenvandine> oh
<BUGabundo> and with that many I can't even move my mouse over items to select it
<kenvandine> the treeview on the left
<BUGabundo> so now, I can't remove them
<BUGabundo> its not on the left
<BUGabundo> its where ever you open it :D
<BUGabundo> ahh wait
<BUGabundo> I can close the users timelines
<BUGabundo> but I get no mouse overlay
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: http://www.gwibber.com/develop/ is blank
<kenvandine> where is that linked from?
<kenvandine> BUGabundo, ok, added my 26th twitter stream and it caused a traceback from gwibber-service
<kenvandine> the 26th feed was just blank from twitter
<kenvandine> but on another refresh it worked
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: from gwibber.com top bar
<kenvandine> and the service never actually crashed... but i got a crash dialog
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> well the site is about 5% complete :)
<BUGabundo> np
<kenvandine> not surprised :-D
<BUGabundo> not
<BUGabundo> just letting you know
<kenvandine> ok
<BUGabundo> could have skipped
 * BUGabundo files wish but
<BUGabundo> *bug
<kenvandine> how big is your database?
<kenvandine> ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/gwibber_messages
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: what do you think ?  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/541483
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 541483 in gwibber "show selected user timelines in HOME" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: dint your CPU flat die with 28th streams?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> my load never went over .2
<kenvandine> i am not a fan of the HOME stream... but ryan likes it
<BUGabundo> I use two
<BUGabundo> HOME and replies
<kenvandine> it doesn't keep pulling those streams once you remove it
<BUGabundo> what do you use?
<kenvandine> i use the all messages one
<jcastro> hm, what is the difference?
<BUGabundo> (2010-03-18 20:32:05) seg|away: BUGabundo: I can make an option for that in 3.0
<kenvandine> and my netbook i use full screen with multi column layout showing both messages and replies side by side
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: what jcastro asked
<BUGabundo> what's the diff????
<kenvandine> jcastro, i have never seen the point of the home one
<kenvandine> afaict no difference
<kenvandine> wasted space
<BUGabundo> ok, 3 pane now
<kenvandine> but ryan says it is a little different
<BUGabundo> home, message, reply
<BUGabundo> lets see this at work
<kenvandine> BUGabundo, how big is your database?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> never checked
<BUGabundo> but it runs 20h/7
<kenvandine> please check
<kenvandine> ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/gwibber_messages
<BUGabundo> ls: cannot access /home/bugabundo/.local/share/desktop-couch/gwibber_messages: No such file or directory
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 bugabundo bugabundo 618M 2010-03-18 20:34 /home/bugabundo/.local/share/desktop-couch/gwibber_messages.couch
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> yeah :)
<kenvandine> yikes!
<kenvandine> ok
<jcastro> hahahahah
<kenvandine> open this in firefox
<BUGabundo> :)
<jcastro> man I told you, bad idea
<kenvandine> ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<kenvandine> you will see a list of databases
<BUGabundo> Desktop CouchDB
<BUGabundo> Your desktop CouchDB is the data store for many of your applications. You can browse around it to see which data your applications are storing.
<kenvandine> select each database and then hit "compact"
<BUGabundo> Taking you to your Desktop CouchDB in 30 seconds... take me there straight away from now on (remember to bookmark this page first!)
<BUGabundo> I don't see any DB
<kenvandine> click it :)
<BUGabundo> clicked
<kenvandine> we are about to start auto compacting
<kenvandine> but i want to see if we compact your's, if it makes a difference on your CPU load
<BUGabundo> compating messages table
<BUGabundo> can't I just delete it?
<kenvandine> do the other two gwibber onces
<kenvandine> no
<BUGabundo> I don't need ANYTHING
<kenvandine> don't do that
<BUGabundo> don't share with other PC
<BUGabundo> don't want backlog
<kenvandine> i want to see if compacting it makes a difference
<BUGabundo> at least not like this
 * BUGabundo is a gineepig
<kenvandine> you can delete if from time to time if you like
<kenvandine> but not now :)
<BUGabundo> compacted
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> do gwibber_accounts and gwibber_preferences too
<BUGabundo> that's 0.9MBs
<kenvandine> how big are they now?
<kenvandine> after compacting?
<kenvandine> yeah, messages is the only big one
 * BUGabundo wonders what's the proper UNITS now that lucid _changed_ it
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 bugabundo bugabundo 111M 2010-03-18 20:38 /home/bugabundo/.local/share/desktop-couch/gwibber_messages.couch
<kenvandine> ok
<BUGabundo>  ls /home/bugabundo/.local/share/desktop-couch/ | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/397447/
<kenvandine> killall gwibber gwibber-service
<kenvandine> and start it again
<kenvandine> lets see if it improves your CPU problems
<BUGabundo> ahhhh silence at last
<BUGabundo> starting
<BUGabundo>   PID  SYSCPU  USRCPU  VGROW  RGROW  RDDSK  WRDSK  ST EXC S  CPU CMD     1/4
<BUGabundo>  4966   0.84s   3.60s     0K   672K     0K     8K  --   - S  89% beam.smp
<BUGabundo> 11070   0.35s   1.15s 517.8M 192.0M     0K     0K  N-   - S  30% gwibber-servic
<BUGabundo> 10971   0.18s   1.06s  8564K  8564K     0K     0K  --   - S  25% gwibber
<BUGabundo> 11069   0.36s   0.79s 517.8M 192.1M     0K     0K  N-   - S  23% gwibber-servic
<kenvandine> we plan to autocompact for lucid, and if i get push back on getting that into lucid after beta-1, it is nice to have amunition :)
<kenvandine> wow beam.smp is way high
<BUGabundo> it was on open
<BUGabundo> its always like that on syncs
<kenvandine> what is it at now?
<BUGabundo> I have it on 5 min refresh
<kenvandine> mine doesn't go that high at start though
<BUGabundo> doesn't even show now
<kenvandine> ok
<BUGabundo> 11008   0.00s   0.01s     0K     0K     0K     0K  --   - S   0% gwibber-servic
<BUGabundo> 11008      0      0       2158K 541.8M 201.9M     0K     0K   5% gwibber-servic
<BUGabundo> now refreshing
<BUGabundo>  4966   1m55s   8m45s 112.5M 20868K 623.2M 200.6M  N-   - S  11% beam.smp
<BUGabundo>  4966   0.72s   2.19s     0K     0K     0K    20K  --   - S  58% beam.smp
<BUGabundo>   PID  SYSCPU  USRCPU  VGROW  RGROW  RDDSK  WRDSK  ST EXC S  CPU CMD     1/2
<BUGabundo> 11339   0.57s   2.72s     0K     0K     0K     0K  --   - S  65% gwibber-servic
<BUGabundo>  4966   0.55s   2.34s     0K     0K     0K     8K  --   - S  57% beam.smp
<kenvandine> having all those streams does really increated my load on startup and refresh
<BUGabundo> ahahaaahahahahahaa
<BUGabundo> well not many ppl would have 26 extra timelines
<kenvandine> but beam.smp never tops 37%
<BUGabundo> but I would like to have 4 or 5
<kenvandine> and gwibber-service hit 53% for like 2 seconds
<BUGabundo> closed tabs, and showing in HOME or Messages
<BUGabundo> can i have your CPU then ?
<BUGabundo>   PID  SYSCPU  USRCPU  VGROW  RGROW  RDDSK  WRDSK  ST EXC S  CPU CMD     1/2
<BUGabundo> 11537   0.57s   2.87s     0K     0K     0K     0K  --   - S  69% gwibber-servic
<BUGabundo>  4966   0.36s   2.37s     0K     0K     0K     4K  --   - S  54% beam.smp
<BUGabundo> 11536   0.03s   0.37s     0K    20K     0K     4K  --   - R   8% gwibber-servic
<kenvandine> then dropped down to ~26% for about 20s
<BUGabundo> I can atop log it for you
<kenvandine> bouncing around in the 20 range
<kenvandine> one sec
<BUGabundo> C2D T8300 2.4GHz running lucid 64bits
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/397451/
<kenvandine> save that to a script and run it in cron every minute
<kenvandine> change the paths of course
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: its not outputting anythign
<kenvandine> it should write to those files
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> ~$ ls -alh stats
<BUGabundo> total 8.0K
<BUGabundo> drwxr-xr-x  2 bugabundo bugabundo 4.0K 2010-03-18 20:50 ./
<BUGabundo> drwxr-x--x 97 bugabundo bugabundo 4.0K 2010-03-18 20:50 ../
<BUGabundo> and that's it
<fta> asac, my last update of chromium got a "Waiting for approval" and is nowhere to be seen
<micahg> fta: it's in unapproved
<fta> oh
<micahg> fta: archive freeze, universe requires manual push
<fta> tried all the other options except this one :P
<micahg> fta: queue will probably be cleared after beta release tomorrow
<asac> fta: is it beta critical?
<asac> otherwise it has to wait till queue opens
<fta> nope
<asac> if its needed seriously you need to go in #ubuntu-release and let them know
<asac> they will let it in then
<asac> but all will go in after beta freeze is over
<micahg> wow, builders are empty...
<fta> it is long due, i have no idea why it was not in weeks ago, i closed it in the branch but apparently forgot to push it or it failed
<ejat> BUGabundo: ya gwibber still eating the CPU ?
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> ejat: not as much now, it seems
<BUGabundo> after compating it
<ejat> how do u do that :)
<ejat> i think mine also ok for now ..
<BUGabundo> (2010-03-18 20:35:17) kenvandine: ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<BUGabundo> (2010-03-18 20:35:29) kenvandine: you will see a list of databases
<BUGabundo> (2010-03-18 20:35:48) kenvandine: select each database and then hit "compact"
<ejat> thanks
<ejat> Taking you to your Desktop CouchDB in 30 seconds...
<fta> BUGabundo, about ch on x64, it's been native for a while now, except native client, but that changed a few days ago
<BUGabundo> fta: what is the diff about native browser and native client?
<fta> "native client" is a feature (NaCL)
<micahg> fta: that's for old salt dogs :P
<fta> http://blog.chromium.org/2010/03/native-client-and-web-portability.html
<BUGabundo> ohh I remember reading about that NaCL
<micahg> asac: are you available?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-19
<ddecator> micahg: any idea on a time-frame for getting java to work properly with firefox in lucid?
<micahg> ddecator: should be end of beta 2 for sure...don't know what the issue is offhand, I'll debug more when I upgrade over the weekeend
<ddecator> micahg: sounds good, it was just asked in ubuntu+1
 * micahg shouldn't promise for sure...
<ddecator> micahg: i guess it's just a sys link issue according to yofel
<micahg> ddecator: the question is why, which I'll check after I upgrade
<ddecator> micahg: fair enough. i'm going to try to figure out this sqlite problem with songbird, i may need your help with it later if i can find the cause...
<micahg> ddecator: did you disable-system-sqlite in the rules
<ddecator> micahg: yup. it's looking for it in a folder but it's not in there. it happened at 3am the other day so i haven't really looked into it yet, haha
<ddecator> micahg: i guess the firefox issue is java moving from xulrunner-addons/plugins to mozilla/plugins so it just needs to be updated to look in the right area (according to yofel, i haven't looked myself)
<micahg> ddecator: that location should be fine...we might be missing a symlink in firefox
<ddecator> micahg: right, that's the problem
<ddecator> micahg: or i guess yofel talked about it with asac?
<yofel> bug 532174 actually
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532174 in sun-java6 "[Lucid] sun-java6-plugin not recognized by firefox anymore" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532174
<ddecator> whoa, hey yofel haha
<yofel> ddecator: I usually idle around in here :P
<yofel> micahg: update-alternatives just creates a link in /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins but not in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins so firefox doesn't seem to find it anymore
<yofel> note: the linking is done by the sun-java6-plugins postinst script with a list of plugin folders defined in debian/rules, that's why I say that the rules file needs to be fixed
<yofel> s/6-plugins/6-plugin/
<micahg> yofel: yes, but in 3,5 we looked in that dir, maybe we should for 3.6 as well
<ddecator> i think i need to figure out what the vendor equivalent of libsqlite3.a.a is...
<yofel> micahg: well, that would fix it too certainly, this was caused by the change how firefox uses xulrunner I guess
<micahg> yofel: right, I'll ask asac in the morning about it
<ddecator> micahg: it looks like i need to change a file so debuild looks for sqlite in the vendor folder, but i don't know what the vendor equivalent would be for libsqlite3.a.a
<micahg> ddecator: songbird should know how to build its own copy of sqlite
<ddecator> micahg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/396569/
<ddecator> line 73
<micahg> ddecator: did you comment out the if/else block for system sqlite except for the disable flag in debian/rules?
<ddecator> micahg: no, should i try that?
<micahg> ddecator: yes
<ddecator> micahg: alright, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think I fixed the gcc-4.4 issue
<ddecator> micahg: same issue. this is how i have the system sqlite section in debian/rules: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/397587/
<micahg> ddecator: that should work
<micahg> ddecator: what happens if you comment that line out too?
<micahg> ddecator: oh, did you restart the build from scratch after you did that?
<micahg> the configure file needs updating
<ddecator> micahg: yup
<ddecator> micahg: idk how to resume a build, haha, i always restart it...
<micahg> ddecator: debuild -nc resumes
<micahg> more or less
<ddecator> micahg: very good to know. what config file needs updating?
<micahg> try commenting the disable line out as well
<ddecator> micahg: alright. can i use -nc or should i restart from scratch?
<micahg> ddecator: start frmo scratch
<ddecator> micahg: sure thing
<ddecator> this has been a really good learning experience
<ddecator> micahg: same problem...
<ddecator> micahg: any other ideas?
<micahg> ddecator: no
<ddecator> well this should be fun...
<ddecator> this is making no sense...
<ddecator> micahg: is there a way to run a build and have the entire log saved to a file?
<micahg> debuild -b 2>&1 | tee /path/to/file
<ddecator> micahg: ty
<ddecator> micahg: i guess the issue is sqlite not being properly pulled from svn
<micahg> ddecator: :)
<ddecator> micahg: now the hard part is figuring out how to change the rules file so it pulls correctly...
<micahg> ddecator: yep :)
<ddecator> and the people on the songbird channel are very helpful =)
<Mook> we try :)  we might not always be able to respond quickly though, especially for things like patching.
<micahg> indeed
<micahg> hi Mook
<Mook> hi micahg
<micahg> Mook: I never got around to it so ddecator volunteered to give it a shot
<Mook> (feel free to poke me, at least if you need help)
<ddecator> what can i say, i'm going through songbird withdrawl =p
<Mook> heh, nice :)  don't feel bad or anything, time is always limited when doing things like these.
<micahg> Mook: any plans on building with system xulrunner for 1.8.0?
<Mook> micahg: nothing on the table yet; there has been effort to at least get us to 1.9.2, though
<micahg> Mook: yeah, I saw that
<Mook> (I would assume that's a prereq to getting merged upstream, since they don't do CVS checkins anymore... XD )
<micahg> Mook: k :)
<ddecator> oh, the rules file is pulling from vendor instead of vendor-binaries...
<micahg> ddecator: no binaries :)
<ddecator> micahg: except it's looking for the files included with vendor-binaries
<Mook> yeah, in which case you need to either 1) build sqlite as well, or 2) hack components/dbengine to understand system sqlite
<micahg> Mook: we want to try to build your sqlite
<micahg> see if it fixes the build
<Mook> (I think when things started, sqlite just lived in dbengine directly, which was arguably even worse; at least it's now properly sitting in vendor/)
<ddecator> so if the libsqlite3.a file that debuild looks for is in vendor-binaries, but we're not pulling from there...
<ddecator> not sure what i need to change to get it to build
<Mook> is the debian/rules somewhere I can see online? I don't have a copy of it locally.
<ddecator> Mook: let me pastebin it a sec
<micahg> ddecator: Mook: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emozillateam/songbird/songbird.head/annotate/head%3A/debian/rules
<ddecator> or that...
<Mook> thanks!
<ddecator> Mook: except the "use system sqlite" block has been commented out and "sqlite \" was added to the "dependencies we need" list
<Mook> given system gstreamer, that sounds about right.
<ddecator> it pulls all of the files from the vendor svn
<ddecator> but somewhere a makefile wants the files from vendor-binaries
<ddecator> is there a file in the vendor svn that we can point to instead of libsqlite3.a?
<Mook> no, you have to build libsqlite3.a - https://wiki.songbirdnest.com/Build_Release/Building_the_vendor_repository
<Mook> do it the way taglib does (xulrunner too special to copy from)
<ddecator> Mook: ty
<ddecator> Mook: just want to make sure i understand right. i should add to the rules file so sqlite builds the same way taglib does?
<ddecator> and building it that way will create the directory that is missing and causing the current build fail?
<ddecator> ...i'm going to assume yes and get to work
<Mook> err, yes. sorry, was distracted doing other things.
<ddecator> no problem, already getting things setup =)
<ddecator> alright, lets try it...
<ddecator> so yah, i definitely want to help maintain the packaging and bug work for songbird =)
<micahg> ddecator: to get bugs, it needs to be in teh archive :)
<ddecator> micahg: right, which is what the goal is =)
<ddecator> for 10.10
<micahg> ddecator: well, that depends if we can get it to build with libxul-sdk or not
<micahg> we're not going to have 4 copies of xulrunner in archive, that's for sure
<ddecator> makes sense
<micahg> ok, I shouldn't say that's for sure...
<micahg> but TB and SM are already in archive
<micahg> and FF we needed to do
<ddecator> they all use different versions of xul?
<micahg> ddecator: they each have their own copy
<ddecator> micahg: huh, i thought they all ran on the same version...although i guess that makes sense that they don't all update at the same time
<micahg> ddecator: they do update at the same time :)
<micahg> but still they have their own copy...they're working on making TB build from system xul
<ddecator> micahg: oh, you mean they build their own copy, not that they have their own system copy?
<micahg> SM if people want it with system xul
<micahg> ddecator: right
<ddecator> micahg: ah, that makes a lot more sense
<micahg> trying to build the new google-gagdets now
<micahg> *gadgets
<ddecator> haha, no wonder you guys didn't have time to update songbird
<micahg> ddecator: I'm trying ot update all rdepends on xul191 to xul192 so we can drop xul191 from Lucid
<ddecator> micahg: that'd be nice
<micahg> ddecator: necessary is more like it, no way we can keep xul191 patched for 3 years
<micahg> probably won't even be able to keep xul192 patched...
<ddecator> very true, xul193 is coming up pretty quickly
<ddecator> i need to figure out what is causing prism to not work properly for me...
<ddecator> or prism-google-mail to be specific...prism-google-calendar works fine, same add-ons and everything
<micahg> ddecator: new version next week
<micahg> beta 3 will be in lucid
<ddecator> micahg: sounds good, i'll wait to see if that fixes it then
<ddecator> getting there...
<ddecator> didn't build right -_-
<ddecator> alright, lets try this
<vish> hmm , what does this mean > (firefox-bin:24007): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<vish> i notice a lot of this in my .xsession-errors
<micahg> vish: I think it's a problem with flash
<ddecator> yah, that happens a lot
<vish> ah , flash
<vish> micahg: thanks
<BUGabundo_remote> bRoas
<asac> ccheney: ok cool
<asac> so the crash ... do you have a backtrace?
<asac> what do we need from intltool?
<asac> once we hav ethe crashes fixed we have one more thing to do
<lfaraone> Hey, I adapted a patch from bug 123713 into Ubufox, and proposed a merge into lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubufox/ubuntu, with ~ubuntu-core-dev as the reviewer. Is that the proper workflow?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123713 in ubufox "package description needs rewrite" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123713
<micahg> asac: around?
<asac> break atm
<asac> after release meeting i have a few minutes
<micahg> asac: k, so maybe in 2 hrs or so?
<BUGabundo_remote> pff
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: can I ping you this weekend for uploads?
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - yeah, that should be ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: after the archive opens, I want to get xul192-ubuntu2 in ,then prism and fennec
<[reed]> asac: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1
<[reed]> "Mozilla
<[reed]> Default search engine has been changed to Yahoo! The default Home Page will use either Google or Yahoo! depending on user setting."
<[reed]> uh, what is "Mozilla"?
<micahg> [reed]: do you want to file a bug? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes/+bugs
<[reed]> micahg: yes, I will
<micahg> [reed]: also, about the symlink breakage in firefox, do you think we might be able to go for a linux first solution then the other OSs?
<[reed]> what's the bug # again?
<micahg> mozilla 551152
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 551152 in XPCOM "Symlinked components break everything" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=551152
<[reed]> how big of a problem is this for you?
<micahg> [reed]: bug 518422
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518422 in firefox "Firefox does not start with certain addons installed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518422
<[reed]> then you should request blocking and say so
<[reed]> otherwise, it'll be treated as any other bug
<micahg> [reed]: big problem, I've been testing Mike's patch and it seems to work...
<micahg> [reed]: that it should block 3.6.3?
<[reed]> yes
<micahg> [reed]: k, thanks
<[reed]> micahg: request both blocking1.9.2 and blocking1.9.3
<[reed]> and explain fully
<micahg> [reed]: can I also dupe the various addon bugs that seem related to that bug?
<[reed]> micahg: hmm, if you're 100% sure, then yes
<micahg> [reed]: if I'm not sure, I'll ask in each of the bugs
<[reed]> micahg: filed bug 542141
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542141 in ubuntu-release-notes "Lucid Beta 1 release notes mention non-product "Mozilla"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542141
<[reed]> anything else I need to do to make sure somebody sees that and fixes it?
<micahg> [reed]: if it's really urgent, you can hop in #ubuntu-release, otherwise, the release team was notified when you opened the bug
<asac> [reed]: yeah. thats a bug in the announcement
<asac> micahg: i am now here for a bit
<[reed]> micahg: ok, thanks
<micahg> asac: k, 1st I guess, is there anything you need me to do for the Seamonkey 1.1.19 release?
<asac> micahg: did you tell #ubuntu-release about the bug?
<asac> i would suggest to do that
<micahg> asac: which bug?
<asac> the announcement bug
<asac> if not i can do that
<micahg> asac: no, but they got notified by subscription through LP
<asac> well ... thats not likely to be seen soon enough to change ;)
<asac> let me do that
<micahg> asac: k, here's the bug #: 542141
<asac> got it
<asac> cool
<asac> micahg: so whats up ;)
<asac> ccheney`: are you here?
<ccheney`> asac: yea
<asac> cool
<asac> so ... do you have a backtrace?
<micahg> asac: well, I found a few more packages made it into debian with xul192 support, so I started working on merges
<asac> or core dumb?
<asac> micahg: packages that we didnt port yet?
<micahg> asac: I was going to bug the release team on Monday
<asac> about what?
<micahg> asac: yep, google-gadgets is one
<micahg> asac: FFes
<ccheney`> asac: not atm i can get one, how do i build an individual package with the symbols? i know i can use the special repo for official packages but wasn't sure how to do it for ppa stuff
<asac> micahg: are those new upstream releases?
<micahg> asac: yes
<asac> or xul 192 ports?
<ccheney`> asac: do i just turn off dh_strip?
<asac> ccheney`: some packages already ship a -dbg package on their own
<micahg> asac: new upstream releases for stuff I haven't ported or had issues with
<asac> ccheney`: if not, disabling dh_strip is good ... with seom luck DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=noopt works
<asac> micahg: if its bug only releases we don tneed a FFe
<ccheney`> asac: ok
<ccheney`> asac: will grab a bt then let you know
<asac> micahg: please file bugs asap ... and give rational ... but first test if it really works/runs ;)
<asac> ccheney`: great.
<micahg> asac: ok, i'll check if it's bug fix only on them...I've been testing some of the stuff...new google gadgets looks good
<micahg> asac: I'll do more due diligence on the changelogs for the upstream versions over the weekend
<asac> micahg: yeah. take care that debian has other approach to libmozjs.so ... so we need to properly merge what we did
<asac> micahg: ok.
<asac> micahg: how does the insecure list look like?
<micahg> almost done I think,, let me check
<asac> micahg: try to focus on hardy etc. ports then
<asac> a few merges are probably ok ... but chrisccoulson should do most i think
<asac> ;)
<micahg> asac: I should hand off the merges to chrisccoulson if I find them?
<asac> yeah. so you can concentrate to get all insecure ready on all releases
<asac> we need to roll out soonish ;)
<micahg> asac: I have to reedit the list...I started doing testing of stuff that built and some of it's broke
<asac> ok
<asac> yeah. so prioritize that
<micahg> asac: well, insecure should be good till end of April with 1.9.0.19 on march 30
<asac> and if you see merge targets ask chris to do that
<micahg> asac: got it
<asac> micahg: yeah. but still ;) ... i prefer to have things now - there probably are a few issues we need to do crazy stuff for
<micahg> asac: understood
<fta> BUGabundo, wrt your snaps, are you using nvidia-current?
<asac> want to know about tough things asap ;)
<asac> so we can really do code work on those if neded
<micahg> asac: stefansld is merging new gears with xul192 support
<micahg> asac: well now that upstream are adding xul192, I can go grab the patches to speed porting on older releases
<asac> if nothing happens till mid next week we should take that over
<asac> e.g. chrisccoulson should ;)
<asac> micahg: right. thats good
<micahg> asac: he filed the bug last night, I grabbed it, and he said he was working on it :)
<asac> and often helps ;)
<micahg> asac: I'm also loving pkg-config :)
<asac> yeah. giuve him the weekend
<BUGabundo> fta: yep
<asac> then we shouldnt wait if we have cycles idling that could be spend on that
<BUGabundo> and still getting some random snaps
<micahg> asac: I'm assuming it's ok to add pkg-config to stuff for flags?
<BUGabundo> dinner
<BUGabundo> back later
<asac> micahg: well. usually we should stick to whatever upstream uses for the backports
<asac> micahg: for future things we can try to convince upstream to move to pkg-config
<asac> however, often thats not feasible, especially if upstream wants to be buildable with non-distro xulrunner/firefox builds
<micahg> asac: so if they have the libs and cflags hard coded, I should do that rather than submitting a patch upstream to switch to pkg-config?
<asac> as those are usually not coming wiht proper .pc
<asac> so often upstream has --with-mozilla-dir ... or something
<asac> micahg: depends ;)
<asac> some packages have really rotten old build system stuff
<micahg> asac: well, I was working on edbrowse and that's still dh4 compatible
<asac> thats fine
<micahg> having trouble linking libmozjs...I'll ping you sunday if I can't get it solved
<asac> i dont think we should upgrade dh here in ubuntu
<asac> rather in debian ... otherwise its a painful diff to merge all the time
<micahg> asac: I didn't, I was tempted to use dh_xul :
<micahg> :)
<asac> heh
<asac> well dh_xul is good, but submit it upstream ;)
<asac> micahg: libmozjs? right. thats not the same as in debian
<asac> as we are not shipping it as top level lib
<asac> you need -Lxuldir
<asac> and set LD_LIBRARY_PATH=...
<asac> properly
<fta> could someone please try this with chromium: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/text-canvas.html and tell me if it's readable
<micahg> asac: LD_LIBRARY_PATH gets set in rules?
<asac> fta: can read it  here
<asac> fta: is that about the armel bug?
<fta> nope
<asac> micahg: or upstream build system
<asac> depends
<asac> rules proably is easier
<fta> asac, is it the same in ff? it's not for me: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/fonts.png
<asac> fta: i can read everything up to bold 14px...
<asac> fta: yes, chromium is ugly. but i can read it ;)
<micahg> asac: I was trying to use the mozilla-js.pc file to get libs and cflags...so I guess I was just missing LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<asac> yeah firefox looks better
<asac> micahg: we ship mozilla-js.pc?
<micahg> asac: yep, I think so
<fta> asac, you don't have the mstt fonts, do you?
<micahg> asac: in the -dev pacakge
<asac> fta: hmm you mstcore...?
<asac> un  msttcorefonts
<asac> so no
<asac> that thing is not installed ;)
<fta> ok, me neither
<asac> micahg: ok. yeah i think LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<fta> upstream says it's looking good for them :P
<micahg> asac: I'll try sat night, I was thinking to upgrade to lucid sat night so I can dogfood this stuff better
<asac> yeah with their nonfree arial stuff ;)
<asac> micahg: right.
<micahg> asac: also if archive is open again, could you or chrisccoulson push xul192-0ubuntu2 to archive please?
<micahg> it's tagged
<micahg> then I'll do final tests on fennec and prism and we can push those over the weekend or monday
<asac__> we can push xul even if archive isnt open
<asac__> it will auto get in when freeze is lifted
<micahg> asac__: k
<micahg> asac__: I'm assuming we are trying to remove xul191 from lucid before release, right?
<asac__> chrisccoulson: we really need to go for latest nspr/nss soon
<asac__> ;)
<asac__> micahg: removing that is the plan
<asac__> i had beta2 in mind for killing it
<micahg> asac__:
<asac__> together with everything that isnt ported by then
<asac__> actually 1 week before beta2 ;)
<asac__> which probably isnt that far ;)
<ccheney`> wow my internet access is slow today will take a while to update my packages in my hardy vm
<micahg> asac__: so, I've got about a week...ok :)
<micahg> I'll try to get a full status per package on the wiki by the end of the weekend so we know where we stand
<asac__> that would be great
<ccheney`> moving made it go a bit faster :)
<asac__> so we can prioritize what is important to keep
<asac__> and what can go
<asac__> ccheney`: so thats wifi ;)
<asac__> reset your AP
<asac__> and dsl modem or something
<asac__> that often gives me huge throughput improvements
<ccheney`> asac__: yea, working from a library today so it would be quieter :)
<ccheney`> the gigantic webkit dbg package it taking a while to update, heh
<asac> yeah. thats the prob always
<asac> ccheney`: what do you see on the console when it crashes?
<asac> just segfault?
<asac> or any warnings/criticals etc.?
<asac> ccheney`: so if you want to produce -dbgsym locally you can also just install pkg-dbgsym package
<asac> and then build it with debuild -b or dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<asac> it will just gen the same the archive gens  ;)
<ccheney`> will pastebin it
<ccheney`> ah found a better ap that is much faster :)
<ccheney`> http://pastenbin.ubuntu.com/397983
<asac> ccheney`: doesnt work
<ccheney`> it crashes when clicking into the url bar after debian.org website loads
<ccheney`> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/397983
<ccheney`> typo
<asac> heh
<ccheney`> i'm updating to what is in the ppa now should be done in a few min
<ccheney`> its unpacking now
<asac> yeah those warnings need to be fixed ;)
<asac> EphyLocationEntry isnt GtkActivatable
<ccheney`> yea but not sure why, i have GtkActivatable in the backport
<ccheney`> from what i recall anyway
<ccheney`> well or it wouldn't build, heh
<ccheney`> should i be able to just run gdb /usr/bin/epiphany-browser then bt after it crashes?
<ccheney`> its either running really slow or something is wrong when i try launching it from gdb
<asac> gdb is usually slow
<ccheney`> yea i see disk access so just slow it seems
<asac> but i am sure we need to fix the stuff fiurst ;)
<asac> it cant survive with such errors
<asac> e.g. EphyLocationEntry' to `GtkActivatable'
<asac> if you click on that it means its getting activated
<asac> since whatever deals with that click event cannot cast, it will crash
<ccheney`> got a backtrace but i need an unstripped epiphany i think
<asac> ccheney`: so check the EphyLOcationEntry code
<asac> that should implement the GtkActivatable interface
<asac> if you post me the .c file i can check
<asac> ccheney`: install pkg-dbgsym and rebuild epiphany if we dont have -dbg packages
<asac> but for now do the .c file first
<ccheney`> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/397988
<asac> yea
<asac> lets focus on the warning/criticals first
<asac> the casts have to work
<asac> otherwise everything is unpredictable
<asac> and a backtrace like this can easily happen
<ccheney`> i wonder if i messed up something with the way i did the marshal backport stuff
<asac> usually not
<asac> but we can check that too
<asac> lets first look at the obvious things
<asac> EphyLOcationEntry
<ccheney`> i might have done something wrong with that bit since it required messing with the rebuild
<asac> -> post the .c file
<ccheney`> er code generation at build time i mean
<asac> could be.
<asac> but lets go through this step by step
<asac> with any of the warnings we see there it will not survive i am sure ;)
<ccheney`> which c file should i post, i think i missed that part
<asac> ccheney`: te file that implements EphyLOcationEntry
<ccheney`> oh ok
<asac> if that derives from something that should implement the activatable we can look at that ( i suspect our ported gtkentry thing could be a problem too)
<asac> "IA__g_object_class_override_property: Can't find property to override for 'EphyGtkEntry::editing-canceled'"
<ccheney`> ok patching the epiphany-browser source so i can post the built c file
<asac> this makes me think that our EphyGtkEntry doesnt implement GtkActivatable ... but should
<asac> ccheney`: cool
<asac> also post the EphyGtkEntry thing ;)
<asac> paste == post ;)
<ccheney`> yea :)
<ccheney`> its too big to paste directly into pastebin easily but i can put in on my people site
<ccheney`> hmm is ppa.launchpad.net down
<asac>  ccheney` cat file | pastebinit
<asac> install pastebinit
<ccheney`> ah :)
<ccheney`> cool thanks for the tip :)
 * ccheney` curses at his computer
<ccheney`> oh i know whats wrong, stupid chroot
<ccheney`> it had a stale resolv.conf
<asac> heh
<asac> you should add a post netup script t copy that to all chroots ;)
<asac> i dont have that either ;)
<ccheney`> yea, i never did that before because i forgot it changes, heh
<ccheney`> i'm not sure how this was the first time i've ever been bitten by it
<asac_the_2nd> if you are at home you usually have your AP as nameserver
<asac_the_2nd> which doesnt change
<asac_the_2nd> only when moving to library ;)
<asac_the_2nd> or roam
<asac_the_2nd> in general .. so at conferences/sprints ;)
<ccheney`> yea i've used it at conferences before maybe it just happens to line up with them
<ccheney`> http://pastebin.com/tT53wg9n  http://pastebin.com/kyyhHC3p
<ccheney`> that is ephy-location-entry.[ch]
<ccheney`> http://pastebin.com/CA4Hunga http://pastebin.com/nkyQMGCv
<ccheney`> that is the EphyGtkEntry c/h
<asac> hmm
<asac> let me check something
<asac> hmm ... what is AtkImplementorIface
<asac> that is referred to in doc but isnt documented
<ccheney`> not sure
<ccheney`> probably accessibility
<ccheney`> brb, gotta run to the restroom
<ccheney`> back
<ccheney`> iirc i just copied gtkentry verbatim from gtk and then fixed it up to work in epiphany
<asac_the_2nd> ok
<asac_the_2nd> so ...
<ccheney`> so not sure about the Atk bits
<asac_the_2nd> where is the upstream gtk tarball of the hardy version?
<asac_the_2nd> ;)
<asac_the_2nd> is hat 2.12?
<ccheney`> launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/ yea 2.12.9-3ubuntu5 apparently
<ccheney`> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/gtk+2.0_2.12.9.orig.tar.gz
<asac_the_2nd> good
<asac_the_2nd> just found that git.gnome.org doesnt offer tarball exports for tag
<ccheney`> ah
<asac> ccheney`: did you do something for GtkAccessible in general?
<ccheney`> no
<asac> or just copy the interface code?
<asac> or nothing at all?
<ccheney`> nothing at all
<ccheney`> i didn't see any failures relating to it
<ccheney`> so if that is the culprit it was silently failing while backporting i guess
<ccheney`> or do you mean GtkActivatable?
<ccheney`> i do have copies of GtkActivatable
<asac> man you are so right ;)
 * asac  had a brain mixup ;)
<ccheney`> ok so i will pastebin that stuff too
<micahg> asac: should I hand off hardy -> lucid ff upgrade bugs to chrisccoulson?
<ccheney`> http://pastebin.com/ABSr6kSG http://pastebin.com/S0uBzVLS
<ccheney`> asac: it appears that GtkActivatable did not exist in hardy gtk
<ccheney`> i do see one reference to it only as a comment so i am not sure what was going on with that
<ccheney`>  /* --- GtkActivatable glue --- */
<asac_the_2nd> micahg: i would say so
<asac_the_2nd> unless you know whats going on directly
<ccheney`> under /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtkaccelgroup.h
<micahg> asac_the_2nd: will you be available on sunday at all?
<asac_the_2nd> ccheney`: is there anything in epiphany referring to GtkActivatable?
<ccheney`> let me see
<asac_the_2nd> or did you add anything in your backport referring to GtkActivatable?
<asac_the_2nd> e.g. in gtk/soup
<ccheney`> not the classname itself, let me see about function calls
<ccheney`> i don't recall seeing it outside of epiphany though
<ccheney`> yea its in several files in epiphany
<ccheney`> lib/egg/egg-editable-toolbar.c
<ccheney`> src/bookmarks/ephy-bookmarks-ui.c
<ccheney`> src/bookmarks/ephy-topic-action.c
<ccheney`> src/ephy-location-action.c
<ccheney`> src/ephy-window.c
<ccheney`> hmm i wonder if lib/egg/egg-editable-toolbar.c is the culprit somehow
<ccheney`> it has weird gtk checks around calls to it, the others didn't and i included the header for those other ones
<ccheney`> the lib/egg/egg-editable-toolbar.c code looks like this:
<ccheney`> #if GTK_CHECK_VERSION (2, 16, 0) action = gtk_activatable_get_related_action (GTK_ACTIVATABLE (widget));
<ccheney`> #else action = gtk_widget_get_action (widget);
<ccheney`> #endif
<ccheney`> hmm should be a link break after 0)
<ccheney`> and the after the #else
<ccheney`> http://pastebin.com/2M3gfnbn
<ccheney`> that has the whole thing hopefully non-corrupted
<ccheney`> if that file is the problem it should be relatively easy to fix :)
<ccheney`> asac_the_2nd: still here?
<asac_the_2nd> yeah
<ccheney`> asac_the_2nd: ok
<asac_the_2nd> ccheney`: let me get the epiphany source
<ccheney`> ok
<ccheney`> they are going to close the library in about 20m, so after that i will head home and will be back online around 22:20 UTC
<ccheney`> but i will be here until they close
<asac_the_2nd> ccheney`: can you please export G_DEBUG=fatal-warnings
<asac_the_2nd> and then run it under gdb and get a backtrace where it breaks?
<asac_the_2nd> oh its fatal_warnings
<asac_the_2nd> ccheney`: ^
<ccheney`> ok will do
<asac_the_2nd> e.g. see here
<asac_the_2nd> http://library.gnome.org/devel/glib/unstable/glib-running.html
<ccheney`> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/398011/
<ccheney`> iirc before i patched that to be EphyGtkEntry it collided with GtkEntry
<ccheney`> the actual terminal output it gave was:
<ccheney`> GLib-GObject-WARNING **: IA__g_object_class_override_property: Can't find property to override for 'EphyGtkEntry::editing-canceled'
<asac> yeah
<asac> ccheney`: and you get that when you click on the url?
<asac> or right on startup ( i guess the latter)
<ccheney`> i think right on startup
<ccheney`> i don't recall it coming up all the way this time
<ccheney`> trying again to be sure
<ccheney`> it pops up a recover dialog
<ccheney`> i click don't recover
<ccheney`> then it crashes
<ccheney`> with the debug option set
<asac> yeah
<asac> and without it takes till activation/click?
<ccheney`> yea
 * ccheney` seeing how far i can get with it
<ccheney`> i can use the menu, if i click on the url it crashes, or if i click on go->location it hangs
<ccheney`> looks like the same crash
<asac> ok
<ccheney`> it just hanged because i was in gdb
<asac> let me check something quick
<ccheney`> gotta leave the library now, should be back within 20-30m
<asac> ccheney`: ok one quick thing:
<asac> http://pastebin.com/jPJuFMU2
<asac> ccheney`: that one shows that ACTIVATABLE is only used for get_related_action
<asac> and set_related_action
<asac> that needs to be ported to the old funcs that are called
<asac> gtk_action_connect_proxy
<asac> (for set_related_action - take care the arguments are flipped here)
<asac> and gtk_widget_get_action
<asac> for gtk_accessible_get_related_action
<asac> then you change the GTK_ACCESSIBLE cast to GTK_WIDGET
<asac> and can drop all the impl/header parts you added for GtkActivatable
<asac> ccheney`: ^
<asac> anyway. lets talk in 40 min
<asac> [reed]: can we trade this against s/Ubuntu Linux/Ubuntu/ on mozilla.org? ;)
<asac> and mozilla.com ;)
<ccheney`> back
<[reed]> asac: where?
<ccheney`> asac: so revert the gtkactivatable part of the patch and switch the parts that use it over to the other code and see how that goes?
<ccheney`> asac: what about the crash on startup with the debug enabled?
<asac> [reed]: http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Amozilla.org+%22Ubuntu+Linux%22&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox
<[reed]> eh
<asac> ccheney`: yeah. write a patch for epiphany ;)
<asac> ccheney`: that uses the old action api
<asac> like i described
<[reed]> there's nothing there that's in one particular place or anything super-official
<asac> [reed]: yes, the trade isnt ment seriously (at least from me)
<asac> anyway, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox&hs=CFl&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&q=site:mozilla.com+%22Ubuntu+Linux%22&start=40&sa=N
<asac> also on mozilla.com
<asac> i think we should check whta is from more or less official places
<asac> some might be in there
<ccheney`> ok
<[reed]> those are forum threads
<ccheney`> asac: the editing-canceled part seems to be in gtkentry so reverting gtkactivatable bits will help with that i guess?
<asac> [reed]: there are some that arent: http://support.mozilla.com/cs/kb/Setting+Firefox+as+the+default+browser+does+not+work
<asac> ccheney`: not sure about that one. just looked for Activatable ting in general
<asac> ccheney`: editing-canceled seems to be related to GtkCellRenderer
<asac> but lets first do the accessible and then see
<asac> let me look at th ecanceled in the meantime
<ccheney`> ok
<asac> so its only used by GtkCellRendererText
<asac> let me check what was done in 2.12
<ccheney`> ok
<asac> ccheney`: yeah. i think you can just drop that property definition
<asac> from the patch
<asac> isnt used anyway, and the rest still accesses the old private field: editing_cancelled
<asac> err
<asac> editing_canceled
 * asac checks what other warnings we have
<asac> cool. seems thats all the warnings we see before the current crash
<asac> might see new ones after that
<asac> let me know if you havent fixed it in 10 ;)
<ccheney`> heh ok
<ccheney`> asac: what do i do with the set_activatable functions, etc?
<ccheney`> asac: eg ephy_gtk_entry_set_icon_activatable
<asac_the_2nd> ccheney`: those dont exist?
<asac_the_2nd> i would think you can keep them
<asac_the_2nd> let me check the impl
<ccheney`> ok yea it looks like they don't actually use GtkActivatable for some reason
<ccheney`> maybe i am confused, heh
<ccheney`> maybe its a reuse of a word that makes me confused, heh
<ccheney`> ok yea i don't see where gtkentry is using GtkActivatable at all
<ccheney`> so maybe its just reuse of the term
<asac> ccheney`: dont think its a problem to keep those
<asac> they dont refer to GtkActivatable
<asac> yes.
<asac> lets hope its confusing reuse
<asac> seems to just set a special icon for activatables ;)
<asac> which are probably all that have a action ;)
<ccheney`> ok
<ccheney`> i think i removed the GtkActivatable bits from my patch now to convert the remaining references to it and rebuild
<asac> good
<asac> ccheney`: instructions are clear for the two cases?
<asac_the_2nd> ccheney`: so for first get_related_action in
<asac_the_2nd> ephy-location-action.c
<asac_the_2nd> use
<asac_the_2nd>         action = gtk_activatable_get_related_action (GTK_ACTIVATABLE (proxy));
<asac_the_2nd>         action = gtk_widget_get_action (GTK_WIDGET (proxy));
<asac_the_2nd> e.g. replace the first with the second
<asac> hmm
<ccheney`> ok
<ccheney`> that looks pretty simple
<asac> ccheney`: well that place is odd
<asac> because it gets related_action from an action
<asac> the other matches look more straight forward
<asac> like i said
<asac> err
<asac> i think that func signature is just wrong ;)
<asac> should be entry_activate_cb ... GtkWidget *proxy
<asac> so yeah do i there too
<asac> most likely the cast is fine
<asac> yeah. the function signature is wrong ;)
<asac> heh
<asac> proxy is a Widget ;)
<asac> not a EphyLocationAction
<ccheney`> so is it the same for this one? src/bookmarks/ephy-topic-action.c:              active_action = (EphyTopicAction*)gtk_activatable_get_related_action (GTK_ACTIVATABLE (ancestor));
<ccheney`> just turn it into (EphyTopicAction*)gtk_widget_get_action (GTK_WIDGET (ancestor)); ?
<ccheney`> if its safe i can just search replace them all :)
<asac> ccheney`: it should be the same for every match
<asac> yes.
<asac> so a smart replace should work ;)
<asac_the_2nd> so seems no "set_related" is used in ephy code
<asac_the_2nd> so that might be all
<asac_the_2nd> otherwise we would use gtk_action_connect_proxy
<asac_the_2nd> with flipped parameters
<asac> ccheney`: all done ;)
<asac> ?
<ccheney`> yea doing a build now
<asac> cool
<ccheney`> i nuked the gtkactivatable files and did a replace on the code using it and started the build
<asac> yeah
<asac> ccheney`: did you also already drop the editing-canceled property override?
<asac> (and its implementation to make it clean)
<ccheney`> oh i forgot to drop that part yet
<asac> yeah. shouldnt be a problem
<asac> dont stop the build for that ;)
<ccheney`> ok will add that once i test the activatable bits
<asac> yes, we want to see what warnings we get now
<asac> and fix those
<asac> and so on ;)
<ccheney`> ok
<ccheney`> wow that built fast, /me hugs ccache
<asac> heh
<asac> lets hope that does the right thing 100% ;)
<ccheney`> i enable ccache by default in chroot since i rebuild so often, heh
<asac> yeah
<asac_the_2nd> ccheney`: paste ;)
 * asac_the_2nd goes offline because thats too confusing ;)
<asac> so here only now
<asac> ccheney`: what happened ;)
<asac> ?
<ccheney`> didn't crash until i started typing in the bar now :)
<asac> paste console
<ccheney`> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/398059/
<asac> state-changed
<ccheney`> yea
<ccheney`> thats in gtkentry and ephy-bookmarks
<asac> ccheney`: drop the editing-canceled so we can fail for warning
<asac> and can get a backtrace
<asac> hmm
<asac> gtkentry?
<ccheney`> lib/gtk-gtkentry (the EphyGtkEntry backport file)
<ccheney`> to drop editing-canceled do i just remove the code that refers to it on these lines?
<ccheney`> lib/widgets/ephy-node-view.c:           g_signal_connect (renderer, "editing-canceled",
<ccheney`> lib/gtk-gtkentry.c:                                    "editing-canceled");
<ccheney`> or leave it in lib/widgets/ephy-node-view.c and remove it from lib/gtk-gtkentry.c ?
<ccheney`> asac: still here?
<asac> ccheney`: not sure.
<ccheney`> asac: ah ok
<asac> i think from the patch for sure
<ccheney`> ok i can try just removing it there and see what happens
<asac> yeah
<asac> ccheney`: the one is a signal
<asac> ccheney`: the other is aproperty
<asac> just the properly doesnt exist ... and thats in the patch
<asac> ;)
<asac> (now i remembered what why i said that above ;))
<asac> so yeah. just the gtk-gtkentry.c ... as that is property_override
<asac> also drop the PROP_EDITING_CANCELLED
<asac> and the code that deals with that in set_ and get_property
<asac> so +  PROP_IM_MODULE,
<asac> +  PROP_EDITING_CANCELED
<asac> +};
<asac> +    case PROP_EDITING_CANCELED:
<asac> +      entry->editing_canceled = g_value_get_boolean (value);
<asac> +      break;
<asac> +
<asac> +    case PROP_EDITING_CANCELED:
<asac> +      g_value_set_boolean (value,
<asac> +                           entry->editing_canceled);
<asac> +      break;
<asac> +
<asac> ccheney`: ^^ drop those from the patch too
<asac> e.g. from enum and from the "case ..."
<ccheney`> rebuilding
<asac> keep the build ;)
<asac> and make it incremental ;) ... thats faster
<ccheney`> ah i forgot the EDITING part
<ccheney`> will redo that now
<asac> yeah
<asac> that has to go too
<asac> its not used code otherwise
<ccheney`> is it safe to leave it in the enum, just remove the code references, or should it all go?
<asac> ccheney`: all go
<asac> also the enum
<asac> imo
<ccheney`> ok
<ccheney`> i'm just commenting it out atm in case we need it for some reason later
<ccheney`> ok building now
<ccheney`> built, installing now and testing
<asac> i think the state-changed connect we can remove too .... have to check if there is some other way to implement the caps lock feature
<asac> otherwise thats just missing ;)
<ccheney`> getting somewhere now
<ccheney`> different crash
<ccheney`> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/398067
<asac> yeah
<asac> ccheney`: so state-changed we can implement later with GDK_LOCK_MASK
<ccheney`> i don't see any references to GTK_IS_ENTRY or regular GtkEntry in our code
<asac> gdk_event
<asac> ccheney`: please run with G_DEBUG=critical_fatal
<ccheney`> ok
<asac> ccheney`: fatal_criticals
<asac> sorry
<asac> we want to see where that is called
<asac> seems the callback goes into the GTK_ENTRY
<ccheney`> running now
<asac> rather than in ours
<ccheney`> doh i forgot to build epiphany with symbols again :(
<ccheney`> but i do have the dbg part installed i think
<ccheney`> oh no forgot that to, retrying now
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-20
<ccheney`> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/398071
<ccheney`> hmm maybe i need a full copy of gtk_entry_completion also?
<ccheney`> looks like that calls back into regular gtkentry
<ccheney`> i had just added the parts of that class that were new
<asac> yes, feels like it
<ccheney`> and the new parts didn't use GtkEntry at all from what i could tell
<asac> let me double check
<ccheney`> ok
<asac> i think things would be easier if we would derive from gtkentry
<asac> then that would just work
<asac> i would hope
<ccheney`> how do we go about doing that, have a derived class with all the bits newer than the one in 2.12?
<asac> ccheney`: so try to derive the GtkEntry
<asac> that might just work
<asac> you would drop all fields from EphyGtkEntry and EphyGtkEntryClass
<asac> use GTK_TYPE_ENTRY in G_DEFINE_TYPE rather than GTK_TYPE_WIDGET
<asac> also you would use GtkEntry and GtkEntryClass instead of GtkWidget and GtkWidgetClass in the EphyGtkEntry and EphyGtkEntryClass
<asac> struct as the only member (the topmost that isnt a pointer)
<asac> then you would use override_property
<asac> rather than install_property for all the properties
<asac> that are from GtkEntry
<asac> and that should be it afaict
<ccheney`> ok i will try that out and see how it goes
<asac> yeah
<asac> might be a bit tricky
<asac> but probably easier than copying all completion and so on
<asac> as then the accessor functions should just call us
<ccheney`> yea
<ccheney`> what did you mean by 19:08 < asac> struct as the only member (the topmost that isnt a pointer)
<asac> ccheney`: search for the EphyGtkEntry and EphyGtkEntryClass struct
<ccheney`> empty them and have a struct inside them of type GtkEntry ?
<asac> the first elemtn is not a pointer
<asac> thats the parent class/object
<ccheney`> ah yea   GtkWidget  widget;
<asac> thats currently GtkWidget and should be GtkEntry/Class
<ccheney`> oh ok
<asac> and all the other funcs/fields that are already in trhe gtk 2.12 entry
<asac> should be dropped
<ccheney`> ah ok, i thought that was what you meant but wasn't sure and wanted to make sure i didn't do something wrong :)
<asac> and then where we assign the funcs in _class_init
<asac> we have to assign them to GTK_ENTRY_CLASS (klass)
<ccheney`> so then anything in my copied code that refers to old items need to point through to GtkEntry
<asac> rather than EPHY_GTK_ENTRY_CLASS (klass)->set_background (not sure if that function exists)
<asac> ccheney`: give me an example for the last
<ccheney`> looking at it to see if i understand
<asac> e.g. for "refers to old items need to point through to GtkEntry"
<ccheney`> eg   widget_class->unmap = ephy_gtk_entry_unmap;
<asac> yeah right. widget_class is still widget_class
<ccheney`> ah ok
<asac> but there probably also is entry_class or something
<ccheney`> eg   class->move_cursor = ephy_gtk_entry_move_cursor;
<asac> ccheney`: right so class-> should more or less be GTK_ENTRY_CLASS(class)->
<asac> yeah
<ccheney`> class is currently ephy_gtk_entry_class_init (EphyGtkEntryClass *class)
<asac> you can make a gtk_entry_class = ... on top
<asac> same as done with widget_class
<ccheney`> so that should be ephy_gtk_entry_class_init  (EphyGtkEntryClass *class)
<ccheney`> er stupid return
<asac> ccheney`: that func should still be named the same
<asac> just the class-> ... assignments have to go against the casted entry_class (aka GTK_ENTRY_CLASS (class))
<ccheney`> ah ok
<asac> ccheney`: i think one function didnt exist in 2.12 ... so that function might need to be added to our ephy class then
<ccheney`> yea
<ccheney`> then code calling it in ephy should use the new class throughout?
<ccheney`> and/or cast back from the new class to GtkEntry if needed, i guess?
<asac> ccheney`: well. we overload the functions
<asac> so things we have changed to ephy_gtk_entry_something
<asac> can usually be reverted to gtk_entry_something
<asac> except that thing that wasnt available in gtk_entry
<ccheney`> ok
<ccheney`> i think i can probably determine how to do it with what you have told me above :)
<ccheney`> probably take a hour or two to get it fully building with everything reverted though
<ccheney`> and its late where you are so if you want i can let you know how the patching goes and you can head off to bed or whatever (being really late in germany)
<asac> ccheney`: maybe keep what you have for now
<asac> so in case this road isnt good we can try someting else ;)
<ccheney`> yea i am going to keep a backup of it
<asac> maybe also push somewhere online for desaster scenario ;)
<asac> ok off ... will check tomorrow
<asac> thanks
<ccheney`> np :) have a good night
<LLStarks> asac. you there? i have a question.
<ccheney`> asac: haven't gotten to a point to upload yet and about to head to bed
<ccheney`> asac: i'm currently looking at what to do for update_cursors in gtkentry for GTK_ENTRY_GET_PRIVATE
<ccheney`> asac: i think probably copying that verbatim from gtkentry.c would work and copying the private struct into the derived class so it can see what the original gtkentry has
<ccheney`> asac: at least the extra functions definitely need access to the private data from gtkentry to work from what i can see
<ccheney`> asac: ttyl :)
<asac> ccheney`: hey
<asac> LLStarks: yews
<asac> hmm. did micah's sdk update ever land?
<asac> or is that staged in mozilla-devscripts?
<ccheney`> asac: hi
<asac> hey
<ccheney`> so i realized last night that i was way too tired to be sanely working on the code
<ccheney`> i think the private members aren't needed in the new code, checking that now
<ccheney`> yea it doesn't appear to use any of them
<asac> ccheney`: what private members are you talking about?
<ccheney`> so i just need to create a ephyentry private struct
<asac> ccheney`: what did you do up to now
<ccheney`> and copy the private ones it uses from the new version of gtk into it
<asac> how does ephyentry class look like?
<ccheney`> asac: i reverted the ephy gtk entry calls in the code and deleted the old gtk entry copy and started copying just the bits over that are needed to derive from it
<ccheney`> i'll pastebinit just a sec
<ccheney`> http://pastebin.com/cww1GymP http://pastebin.com/7WYXZHQ6
<asac> ccheney`: you dont have any TYPE_DEFINE
<asac> and class_init
<asac> etc.
<asac> all that is gone ;)
<ccheney`> yea need to add that back
<ccheney`> i added things as the compile complained about them
<asac> ccheney`: i dont think you can drop all the  other funcs
<asac> my idea was to copy everything
<asac> just change the class_init function
<ccheney`> we already copied everything before though?
<asac> and make the structs and the G_DEFINE_TYPE
 * ccheney` is confused
<asac> ccheney`: you basically need to overload all funcs of GtkEntry
<asac> thats why you need all the impls
<asac> we had yesterday
<asac> and just set them to the parent class in our new class_init
<ccheney`> so just take the code i had before and then change up the class_init, etc ?
<asac> ccheney`: well. if you have luck it works as you did it now
<asac> ccheney`: the original idea was to change G_DEFINE_TYPE ... class_init and the structs
<asac> e.g. from the structs you drop all the funcs that are in GtkEntry
<asac> and derive from GtkEntry
<ccheney`> ah i think i misunderstood that to drop all funcs that are in GtkEntry period :)
<asac> in class_init you just bind all the funcs
<ccheney`> so i redid the files
<asac> that will ensure that gtk_entry::something will call our new ::something
<asac> and instead of install_property in class_init
<asac> we use override_property
<asac> so if you set/get the properties on a GTK_ENTRY casted object it will also call our get/set_property funcs
<asac> so yeah. only drop the declaration from the structs because they are already there if you have GtkEntryClass parent_class;
<asac> in there
<asac> anyway. have to run now
<asac> the instructions should be in there
<asac> will be back in a couple of hours
<ccheney`> ok
<dupondje> guys, can somebody check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/526290 ? :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 526290 in thunderbird "Thunderbird 3 hyperlinks broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<asac> dupondje: commented
<dupondje> thunderbird-gnome-support was indeed not installed, tho it doesn't fix the issue it seems
<dupondje> after install it still asks me what application to open when I click on a link
<asac> bbin 5
<dupondje> i'll grab some food also :P
<asac> dupondje: works for me :/
<asac> dupondje: sure you restarted tbird properly after installing the pkg?
<dupondje> jl@laptopjl:~$ ps aux |grep thunder
<dupondje> jl       22662  0.0  0.0   7556   936 pts/1    S+   23:39   0:00 grep thunder
<dupondje> its not running :x
<dupondje> starting it, and it asks for program :(
<asac> dupondje: in $HOME/.thunderbird (somewhere below) there is a compreg.dat
<asac> please paste that
<dupondje> |grep http or ? :)
<asac> no
<asac> full
<asac> there probably is no http in
<dupondje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/398497/
<asac> dupondje: try running sudo touch /usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0.3/.autoreg
<asac> then start tbird
<asac> stop it
<asac> and paste again
<dupondje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/398502/
<dupondje> oh and it works btw :P
<asac> hehe
<asac> right
<asac> dupondje: fix committed ;)
<asac> will be in tomorrows dailies
<asac> or next upload
<dupondje> :p
<asac> e.g. fix for componetns not getting registered if you install -gnome-support later
<dupondje> but still you should 'smell' to install the gnome package ? :)
<asac> dupondje: i commented that the other part should be tracked in a separate (wishlist) but
<asac> bug
<asac> e.g. in #4
<dupondje> anyway thx for the fix
<asac> so yes. we should do what we do in firefox since lucid
<dupondje> surely for new users it was quite annoying :)
<asac> problem is we cannot recommend gnome-support
<asac> because of kubuntu
<asac> they complained all the time
<asac> dupondje: there is a nother issue ... in old tbird package
<asac> we had a safety net that called x-www-browser
<asac> if no gnome component was there
<asac> we should consider to resurrect that
<asac> chrisccoulson: ^^ maybe open those two bugs ;) ... 1. gnome integration should work even without -gnome-support ... 2. ensure that x-www-browser is used if no http handler is found through gnome integration :)
<dupondje> it quite improves usability when you don't need to select your browser :) but we are getting close :P
<asac> both are regression bugs over our tbird2 package
<asac> i think for 2. we need a patch to code iirc
<asac> as it will otherwise always prefer to use x-www-browser
<asac> but lets first see and get those bugs ;)
<asac> dupondje: or you can file those :)
<asac> :)
<asac> let me do that
<dupondje> 591  	 Open bugs
<dupondje> cool :P
<asac> filed bug 543060
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 543060 in thunderbird "thunderbird - gnome integration should work even without -gnome-support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543060
<dupondje> :)
<asac> :( slow launchpad
<dupondje> to much thunderbird bugs ;)
<asac> filed bug 543064 about us not using x-www-browser as a safety net.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 543064 in thunderbird "ensure that x-www-browser is used if no http handler is found through gnome integration" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543064
<asac> dupondje: well. lots of noise ;)
<asac> those bugs are important enough, so they will get attention now :-P
<asac> feel free to help out on bug triage so we can filter the other important ones and ensure they get fixed ;)
<asac> starting with NEW: would be good ;) ... https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=New
<asac> dupondje: ^^
<asac> enjoy ;)
<dupondje> i'll look :) btw, there is another bug, that thunderbird doesn't move mails when marking it as junk
<dupondje> but its set in the setting it should move them :s
<asac> that doesnt feel like an ubuntu specific bug. probably best filed upstream
<asac> dupondje: do you see any errors in error console?
<dupondje> I checked, nope :(
<dupondje> thx for the bugs btw :)
<dupondje> 5 bugs as incomplete :p
<dupondje> 1 as invalid
<dupondje> lets kill some more
<chrisccoulson> good evening everyone
<dupondje> hi :)
<dupondje> asac left you some work ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i noticed ;)
<chrisccoulson> i've got to disappear again. it seems my laptop drive has corrupted itself at some point today, so i have to go and recover
<dupondje> I use Mint-Gloria (Mozilla Thunderbird). Which ever email I try to open, I always (hapend from5 days) get it:
<dupondje> rofl @ stupid bugreports
<dupondje> I user a Thunderbird mail server ...
<dupondje> Thunderbird mail server
<dupondje> thats new :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-21
<micahg> asac: /usr/share/idl doesn't exist in Thunderbird
<ddecator> haha, debuild built a songbird .deb =)
<micahg> ddecator: nice, can you propose a merge or push up to LP in a private branch of yours so I can see the changes?
<ddecator> micahg: once debuild finishes i'm going to test to see if it installs alright. if it does, then i'll do that. do you prefer a merge request or me uploading to my own ppa?
<ddecator> and it finished =)
<micahg> ddecator: merge request is fine to lp:songbrid
<micahg> *songbird
<micahg> ddecator: you have to push under your name first
<ddecator> micahg: alright, mind telling me real quick how i do that?
<micahg> ddecator: bzr push lp:~ddecatur/songbird/fix-songbird-daily-20100321
<ddecator> micahg: from the folder that has the .deb in it?
<micahg> ddecator: not the deb
<micahg> the bzr branch
<ddecator> micahg: so...the songbird folder or the build-area folder?
<micahg> ddecator: neither
<micahg> ddecator: you need to copy your changes back to the bzr branch that you created
<ddecator> micahg: ok, so in groundcontrol, go into the bzr folder labeled "songbird," copy all of my changes into there, and then push it?
<ddecator> micahg: p.s., it loaded fine ;)
<ddecator> and plays my music =D
<micahg> ddecator: great :)
<ddecator> and all of my information is still on there =)
<micahg> I'm interested in the changes from 1.5 to 1.8
<ddecator> micahg: alright, sorry, just not sure what all i need to do...so copy everything into that bzr folder or just replace the debian folder in there?
<ddecator> micahg: i really like the new look...actually fits the default lucid theme (purple)
<micahg> ddecator: copy your changes into that folder
<ddecator> micahg: so the .deb, dgb.deb, diff, all of it?
<micahg> ddecator: i.e. the files you modified in debian in the build-area
<micahg> ddecator: no
<ddecator> micahg: ah, so the debian folder, gotcha
<ddecator> aw, didn't save my ratings or playlists =(
<ddecator> micahg: hopefully i'm doing this right with groundcontrol...
<ddecator> micahg: it's uploading
<micahg> ddecator: I haven't used it so I don't know
<ddecator> micahg: request merge?
<micahg> ddecator: yes
<ddecator> micahg: should be done
<micahg> ddecator: nope you did that wrong
<ddecator> micahg: what's wrong?
<micahg> ddecator: did you copy the whole debian dir?
<ddecator> micahg: yes
<micahg> ddecator: that's the problem
<micahg> ddecator: you only needed to copy the files you changed...debian/tmp is where make install puts stuff
<micahg> Diff against target:                166205 lines (+164087/-37) 279 files  modified
<ddecator> micahg: oops...
<ddecator> micahg: one sec
<ddecator> micahg: groundcontrol had me save the change, so i'll pull the latest branch and do it right this time =p
<micahg> ddecator: k
<ddecator> micahg: it says "these branches have diverged"
<micahg> ddecator: -push --overwrite
<ddecator> micahg: ok, i think i got it that time
<ddecator> still buggy...
<ddecator> but not bad =)
<ddecator> micahg: does it look like i did it right that time?
<vish> ddecator: simply close old bugs wher you havent heard back for more than 2 months ;)   sometimes closing the bug only pokes the OP to reply :)
<vish> ddecator: ex: Bug 391675
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391675 in firefox "Glitch between windows titlebar and top panel when maximized" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391675
<ddecator> vish: haha, i've just been following the "wait 4 weeks, ask them to reply, wait 2 more weeks, close the bug" idea from the bugsquad wiki =p
<vish> ddecator: i use the last marked "incomplete"   and then see the 2 months :)
<ddecator> vish: fair enough, i'll start doing something like that, mainly just to prevent bugmail spamming (like i did tonight ;))
<vish> ddecator: is that 4..2..close in the wiki?  hmm
<ddecator> vish: yah, let me find a sec...
<ddecator> vish: see the "incomplete bugs without response from submitter" on the replies wiki page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Incomplete%20bugs%20without%20a%20response%20from%20submitter)
<vish> ddecator: hehe , neat , thats shorter than 2 months \o/
<ddecator> vish: "more than 4 weeks" is what starts the gray area ;)
<vish> ddecator: ;) i use the last after 2weeks message at 2 months :)
<ddecator> vish: fair enough, i'll think about adjusting my methods a little =)
<vish> ddecator: nah , not a problem for me.. was just trying to save you the trouble ;)
<ddecator> vish: not a problem for you, possibly annoying for those subscribed to firefox bugs ;) at least while i'm doing clean-up...
<micahg> ddecator: as long as you're following policy, it's fine by me
<ddecator> micahg: i figure everyone is just deleting my spam like i am =p
<ddecator> micahg: btw, did i upload the branch right this time?
<micahg> ddecator: it says it hasn't been pushed ot yet
<ddecator> ...
<micahg> ddecator: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ddecator/songbird/fix-songbird-daily-20100321
<ddecator> micahg: does that mean i didn't push it to lp right?
<micahg> ddecator: idk
<ddecator> micahg: i just used the bzr command you gave (groundcontrol was freaking out on me)
<micahg> ddecator: run bzr log -r109 -p | less and tell me how many lines it is
<micahg> bzr log -r109 -p | wc -l <---is probably better as it will give you a line count
<ddecator> micahg: 240
<ddecator> micahg: should i try again?
<micahg> ddecator: idk, try pushing to something else under your name
<ddecator> micahg: huh...when i try to unlock it in groundcontrol, it says the lock is in use...
<micahg> ddecator: idk about ground control
<micahg> try the cli :)
<ddecator> oh...
<ddecator> let me pastebin the error a sec
<ddecator> micahg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/398648/
<ddecator> micahg: running that created a branch with the same problem (i deleted it)
<micahg> ddecator: can you pastebin the diff: bzr log -r109 -p
<micahg> ddecator: actually, email it to me...I need ot go to sleep
<ddecator> micahg: sure thing
<micahg> ddecator: that or get someone to help you with the branch
<micahg> waaaaaay past my bed time
<ddecator> whoa, it's later than i thought...
<ddecator> here is the other output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/398650/
<micahg> ddecator: interesting, I'll review tommorrow
<ddecator> micahg: sounds good, thanks
<asac> hmm. thats odd. it built here
<asac> did they drop that post .3 ?
<asac> (/usr/share/idl/
<BUGabundo> asac: still no fix for FF3.7 not starting ??
<asac> BUGabundo: chrisccoulson is your friend ;)
<BUGabundo> not lately :(
<BUGabundo> and what has chrisccoulson to do with it?
<chrisccoulson> hi!
<BUGabundo> o/
<asac> BUGabundo: he is now taking care of firefox too ;)
<BUGabundo> o k a y.....
<asac> BUGabundo: what are your symptoms?
<BUGabundo> flu
<asac> BUGabundo: not starting?
<BUGabundo> but other then that I'm fine :p
<asac> even with no extension?
<BUGabundo> now in what concerns to FF3.7
<BUGabundo> not even safe mode works
<asac> BUGabundo: what do you get on the console when running -safe-mode
<asac> please paste
<BUGabundo> nothing at all
<BUGabundo> just a pop up
<BUGabundo> with
<BUGabundo> Firefox-3.7 is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox-3.7 process, or restart your system.
<asac> BUGabundo: so first run works?
<asac> but then it stops?
<BUGabundo> $ firefox-3.7 -P /tmp/f
<BUGabundo> seems to work
<chrisccoulson> i did see that once with FF 3.7 after it crashed
<asac> so first start works
<BUGabundo> seems so
<asac> second start works too ;)
<asac> it just took quit3e a bit until it stopped
<asac> e.g. the previous
<asac> run
<BUGabundo> trying old profile
<BUGabundo> Minefield cannot use the profile "3.7-4" because it is in use.
<BUGabundo> To continue, close the running instance of Minefield or choose a different profile
<BUGabundo> but I have NO firefox of any version running
<asac> why did you name the profile 3.7-4?
<asac> is that a pattern you used before?
<BUGabundo> I have way too many profiles
<BUGabundo> yes it is
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo, do you have a stale .parentlock file in your profile? i had that after FF 3.7 crashed, and I couldn't get it to start again with symptoms that sounded like yours...
<BUGabundo> :~/.mozilla/firefox$ ls | pastebinit   http://paste.ubuntu.com/398746/
<BUGabundo> I've got all my profiles since ff 2.x
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 bugabundo bugabundo 0 2010-03-14 18:59 .parentlock
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: removing parentlock seems to work
<BUGabundo> shouldn't those be automagicly removed?
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo, they are if it shuts down normally
 * BUGabundo goes to update a bunch of addons now that 3.7a3 is supported by nightly tools 
<asac> parentlock shouldnt become stale ;)
<asac> maybe worse to take a look here: http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla1.9.2/source/profile/dirserviceprovider/src/nsProfileLock.cpp
<asac> so we have LockWithFcntl and LockWithSymlink
<asac> oops have to run out for a bit
<chrisccoulson> asac - thanks for the pointer. i will investigate that next time it happens again
<chrisccoulson> asac - if you get a chance, could you please look over https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Lucid/FirefoxNewSupportModel/extension-list at some point
<chrisccoulson> feel free to make changes where you think we should keep some extensions
<Milos_SD> Hello
<Milos_SD> What is going on with Firefox 3.7 builds?
<Milos_SD> The last one was on march the 4th
<Milos_SD> Hello
<Milos_SD> What is going on with Firefox 3.7 builds?
<Milos_SD> The last one was on march the 4th. :(
<mahfouz> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<mahfouz> 10 hours ago
<mahfouz> oh, failed to build
<Milos_SD> mahfouz, it's like that for about 17 days :(
<mahfouz> yeah, something is broken
<mahfouz> they said they would get back to it when 3.7 is in beta
<mahfouz> Milos_SD, you know you can get good builds from mozilla
<Milos_SD> yes
<Milos_SD> but how to install it insted of this one? :)
<Milos_SD> overwrite all files? :D
<mahfouz> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/
<mahfouz> just download
<mahfouz> and click "firefox"
<mahfouz> you don't need to compile
<mahfouz> the only problem is it might use your 3.6 profile cause it's called "firefox"
<mahfouz> and not "firefox-3.7"
<BUGabundo> Milos_SD: mahfouz please don't go out of official repos
<mahfouz> go out?
<mahfouz> at least I don't go out with official repos :)
<mahfouz> BUGabundo, so when will there be a workable 3.7 in dailies?
<BUGabundo> that I don't know
<mahfouz> do you know when mozilla will go into beta1?
<mahfouz> for 3.7 i mean
<mahfouz> anyway, I like 3.7, it's really faster for things like gmail
<BUGabundo> chromium is faster :P
<mahfouz> chromium is slower than 3.7 for me when it comes to loading gmail
<mahfouz> chromium is only faster because it has no real ad blocker :)
<asac> chrisccoulson: I think we should read the code and see why this could happen
<asac> but ok ;)
<asac> mahfouz: i dont understand why chromium should be faster as it has no real ad blocker
<asac> or is that a typo?
<mahfouz> sorry
<mahfouz> I meant the acid test
<mahfouz> chromium does not pass the acid test for me with ad blocker
<asac> kk
<mahfouz> it also hangs for me sometimes
<asac> chrisccoulson: ffox 3.7 daily build also is ftbfs (read above)
<mahfouz> ftbfs?
<BUGabundo> fail to build from source
<BUGabundo> !ftbfs
<chrisccoulson> asac, ok, i'll take a look at that in a bit
<mahfouz> Hunk #1 FAILED at 67.
<mahfouz> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- rejects in file browser/installer/package-manifest.in
<mahfouz> Patch bzXXX_moz_app_name_inconsistencies.patch does not apply (enforce with -f)
<asac> yeah needs to be rebased
<asac> hmm. seems tbird only fails on hardy, jaunty
<asac> and intrepid
<asac> guess i am using a _new_ cdbs feature ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: is your ffox profile on nfs?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> ext4
<BUGabundo> local disk
<sebner> asac: guess this is the perfect opportunity to switch to glory dh7 ;P
<AnAnt> Hello, I just upgraded to lucid beta from karmic, firefox doesn't start anymore and it doesn't give an error, how can I find out the problem
<AnAnt> I found that if I remove my ~/.mozilla/firefox/ , firefox works, is there some log file to look at or so ?
<asac> AnAnt: i think thats fully fixed in bzr now
<asac> try daily please
<asac> if not let me know
<AnAnt> daily ?
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<asac> just add and upgrade
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> asac: that worked, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: anyways...could you please upload xul192-0ubuntu2 that's tagged?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i need to check to make sure i can upload that first
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, maybe you can't...
<micahg> bdrung: around?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: maybe you can help me apply for a mozilla package group? :)
<micahg> s/group/set/
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i think that's a good idea
<bdrung> micahg: now
<micahg> bdrung: hi, can you upload the tagged xulrunner-1.9.2-0ubuntu2 update please :)
<bdrung> micahg: ask me in two hours again
<micahg> bdrung: ok, thanks :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, did you know there's an #ubuntu-release channel?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i don't normally hang out in there though ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<asac> i dont see a tagged 1.9.2
<asac> oh
<asac> let me upload 192
<micahg> asac: k, thanks :)
<micahg> asac: then I'll do final tests on fennec and prism and tag for release
<asac> uploadewd
<asac> btw tbird only fails hardy - jaunty
<asac> because cdbs is too old there
<asac> will fix that and a few other things to make the sdk more complete
<micahg> asac: k, should I assign the enigmail bug to you or chrisccoulson?
<asac> micahg: enigmail will be tough
<asac> i tried it and it seem to still use INTERNAL API
<asac> which isn broken with sdk approach
<micahg> asac: that's not good
<jcastro> asac: what are your thoughts on bundling the chrome ambiance and radiance themes?
<asac> jcastro: what theme are we using atm by default ;)?
<asac> Human?
<jcastro> no, the default bright blue upstream one
<asac> i mean in general ;)
<asac> jcastro: on our desktop ;) ... what is selected in Appearence there?
<jcastro> ambiance afaik
<asac> hmm
<jcastro> should I just file a bug?
<asac> jcastro: talk to fta ;)
<asac> we can probably get that in, if we know how to properly package such
<jcastro> ok
<fta> jcastro, if you mean scrollbar, you'll need to do that in css, it's not a gtk widget
<jcastro> fta: no I mean the general theme. The scrollbar one is an extension and probably isn't a good idea to ship it since it breaks some features
<micahg> asac: gjs is ported with JIT disabled...some of the tests fail, do we need to worry about it?
<micahg> asac: some of the tests fail with it enabled..it works fine with it disabled
<fta> jcastro, there's no system path to store addons/themes (just user dirs), but upstream agreed it's a must-have feature
<mahfouz> is it possible to remove this stuff?
<mahfouz> (firefox-bin:1486): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<mahfouz> my .xsession-errors is unreadable :)
<micahg> mahfouz: that's flash
<jcastro> fta: is system themes/addons an existing bug in the upstream? I can keep a wishlist open in lp.
<fta> jcastro, i'm not sure, i discussed that last week with upstream, but i didn't file a bug myself, i'm busy with work
<jcastro> ok cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> has anyone here used refdbg before?
<TomJaeger> Hi, so what's the deal with bug #512615 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512615 in firefox "fonts are incorrectly rendered due to not using system cairo" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512615
 * micahg runs away
<TomJaeger> So am I to understand that you don't care enough about the bug to fix it?
<micahg> TomJaeger: I do care...it needs more time than I have ATM
<TomJaeger> How is it going to be fixed? --enable-system cairo or patching firefox's internal version of cairo
<micahg> TomJaeger: we need to get it fixed upstream either by mozilla or cairo
<TomJaeger> So it's not going to happen for lucid?
<micahg> I can't say for sure
<TomJaeger> wow
<TomJaeger> what's wrong with system cairo?
<TomJaeger> Let's face it -- the chances of anything happening upstream before lucid reaches hardcore freeze mode are essentially 0.
<micahg> TomJaeger: yes, but since we're using upstream libs, we can get the fix after lucid releases as well :)
<TomJaeger> How long will this take, though?  In my mind, a year would be very optimistic.
<micahg> TomJaeger: idk...it depends if we can prove how widespread the problem is...ATM, it's just Ubuntu with the issue AFAIK
<TomJaeger> yes, because only debian/ubuntu is shipping with a patched cairo
<TomJaeger> and for debian this obviously wouldn't be a problem since they can just patch away however they feel like.
<micahg> TomJaeger: right
<TomJaeger> The issue comes up periodically on the cairo mailing list (last time in January), but no conclusion is ever reached.
<TomJaeger> And even if this feature gets added to cairo master eventually, the result is unlikely to be backportable.
<micahg> TomJaeger: one problem at a time
<TomJaeger> This is my point, though -- sorting all of this out will take a lot of time.
<TomJaeger> Just to be clear, the decision that ubuntu will not enable system cairo (for fear that mozilla bump its cairo dependency in a point release) is set in stone?
<micahg> TomJaeger: Not my place to say
<[reed]> asac / micahg / fta: http://design-noir.de/log/2010/03/hit-by-a-really-nasty-bug-in-ubuntu/
<micahg> [reed]: ??
<micahg> [reed]: are you complaining or informing?
<[reed]> dao hates lucid's default window control placement so much that he's basically threatening to resort to XUL-based title bar rather than native
<micahg> [reed]: ah...I see
<asac> TomJaeger: thats set in stone, yes. we need to get permission to patch in-source one. for that collecting links to relevant upstream discussion would help
<asac> micahg: i have a working enigmail ;)
<asac> if you have x86 i can give you an .xpi to test
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/enigmail-1.0-linux-i686.xpi
<micahg> asac: great
<micahg> asac: can I test?
<micahg> asac: I'm on amd64 :)
<asac> nope
<asac> only in x86 chroot then
<micahg> asac: it won't work when you're done or right now?
<asac> err. that xpi wont work
<asac> because its x86
<asac> the final result will work
<asac> but cant build amd64 atm
<micahg> right, ok, I'll wait till it gets in archvie then
 * micahg is testing fennec
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-14
<micahg> \o/ new gnome-web-photo (webkit) builds, just need to clean up packaging before uploading to mentors.d.n
<fta2> hi
<fta2> micahg, ping
<fta2> chrisccoulson, hi, could you please add a man page to libnss3-tools for certutil?
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - sure. i'm gradually trying to get all the mozilla packages lintian clean, and that's already one that's on my list
<fta2> great
<fta2> (while i tend to hate lintian for being too pedantic, forcing packages to be overly complex for no real benefits)
<micahg> fta: pong
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: Unity Launcher integration!  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/unity-launcher-integration/  :)
<jcastro> m_conley: installing now!
<m_conley> jcastro: all feedback welcome.  :)  (Also, since it inserts the context menu items by manually creating/editing ~/.local/share/applications/thunderbird.desktop, you'll need to logout and log back in to see those context menu items.  Or trigger Unity to reload its .desktop files.  Either or. :) )
 * jcastro unity --reset's
<fta> micahg, n-m, too late
<micahg> fta: ok
<azeem> are there german translations somewhere for the firefox-net PPAs of firefox-4.0 for lucid?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - did you get a chance to check out my messaging menu extension last Friday?
<chrisccoulson> great work on the launcher integration btw!
<chrisccoulson> not yet :(
<chrisccoulson> i'm stuck trying to fix a memory leak in unity atm
<chrisccoulson> i was hoping to have it fixed by now ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: k, no worries
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: also, now that the FF4 coding frenzy is starting to subside a bit, maybe we should start thinking about getting your globalmenu-extension integrated...
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that would be good
<fta> jdstrand, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=75963
<jdstrand> fta: yeah, I updated that Ubuntu bug today. newer versions of chromium-browser do /dev/shm/.org... instead of /dev/shm/org...
<jdstrand> fta: it is fixed in natty, apparmor would need an SRU
<fta> where is that apparmor profile?
<jdstrand> apparmor-profiles
<jdstrand> it is not installed by default, provided by the apparmor package and in universe
<fta> gasp, why not in the ch package directly?
<jdstrand> there are different mindsets. if it is in the package, it implies it is 'ready' and the package maintainer can maintain it
<fta> i don't have it here; hence it didn't hit the bug
<jdstrand> apparmor-profiles is the package that is used to gently test our profiles that aren't in production yet
<jdstrand> oh, also, installed apparmor-profiles puts the profile in complain mode, not enforce mode
<jdstrand> so the user had to opt in to that too
<fta> oh, ok, so it shouldn't impact regular users
<fta> just the paranoid ones
<jdstrand> so, basically, the person did a lot to enable the profile (ie, not accidental) and should be filing a bug in Ubuntu
<jdstrand> fta: oh gosh no
<jdstrand> apparmor-profiles is not installed by default or Recommended
<jdstrand> you install it and still everything is allowed
<fta> ok
<jdstrand> fta: I imagine micahg will work with you on getting it packaged in chromium-browser proper (like we do with firefox-- disabled by default), but it isn't a particular high priority atm
<fta> the sandbox is already pretty effective
<jdstrand> yes, it is
<fta> but it's easy for me to add the apparmor profiles, i'm no noob ;)
<jdstrand> :)
<jdstrand> the sandbox is easily my favorite feature of chromium
<jdstrand> of course, I am a bit weird that way :)
<jdstrand> upstream were also looking at profiling chromium, so I wanted to at least have an example profile people could play with
<jdstrand> the one in natty is quite a bit more flexible (it uses the ubuntu-browsers.d/ mechanism)
<jdstrand> but anyhoo...
<fta> well, just let me know if/when you want me to host the profile directly
<fta> jcastro, is there really no way to prevent windows crossing a workspace border to appear on its neighbor? i hate that, it's a huge waste of space for me, not to mention that is confuses the unity panel
<jcastro> what do you mean?
<jcastro> like when you're dragging it from one workspace to the next?
<fta> no, when i move a window slightly (or partly) out to make room to another one
<fta> but i want to keep both on the same workspace
<fta> but nowhere else
<LLStarks> lolmozilla. ie9 comes out tonight and firefox is going to behind ie for the first time ever.
<micahg> LLStarks: well, Firefox 4 is still a superior browser
<LLStarks> yeah, but it's not out yet
<micahg> RC1
<LLStarks> doesn't count
<micahg> in the time it took them to release 3 new versions, Mozilla has released 4 with a 5th almost ready
<kbrosnan> why does MS releasing a browser concern Ubuntu
<micahg> kbrosnan: they're not
<fta> micahg, orga told me some maverick/arm users got crashes on startup, with SIGILL
<fta> did you test ch10 on arm?
<micahg> fta: I haven't run it
<fta> does your board support neon?
<micahg> fta: I can run it later tonight
 * micahg isn't sure, would have to check
<fta> neon is supposed to be disabled in the last 2 builds, so if your board doesn't support it and it doesn't crash, it's something else
<fta> please let me know
<micahg> fta: k, hopefully can test later tonight
<fta> i wish asac was here ;)
<fta> he talked about some boards
<fta> nada since
<fta> jcastro, pff, compiz crashed, twice in 10 minutes
<fta> 2 more times, quitting
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-15
<micahg> fta: still around?
<fta> micahg, not for long
<micahg> fta: was wondering if chromium has a default way to have a system tray icon (bug 734192)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 734192 in chromium-browser "Chromium puts an ugly, unhideable icon in the GNOME Panel system tray" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734192
<fta> never seen it myself. could be the new background webapps thingy, or the notifications
<fta> or both
<micahg> fta: ok, we can chat more about it tomorrow, thanks
<dpm> heya chrisccoulson, when you've got a minute, do you think you could merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/po2xpi/ca-valencia/+merge/53382?
<dpm> Also, do you think you could set up the code settings in https://launchpad.net/po2xpi, so that the main branch is set and we can do simply 'bzr branch lp:po2xpi' when creating new branches?
<dpm> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> dpm - sure, no problem
<dpm> chrisccoulson, awesome, thanks
<dv-> why does pspax show that the firefox process in 11.4 is now w|x instead of w^x?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - how's your workload today?  Feel like helping me get my messaging menu and unity launcher extensions into the packages?  :D
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, will do
<chrisccoulson> i haven't got any other really urgent items to do today ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: awesome!  :)  Just let me know what I need to do.
<fta> chrisccoulson, hi, any update on breakpad?
<chrisccoulson> fta - i was just looking at that right now
<chrisccoulson> fta - i have to turn user_experience_metrics.reporting_enabled on don't i?
<fta> (as in, don't say you have nothing in your plate when i'm watching) ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> ah, i've got the crash reporter on now \o/
<chrisccoulson> fta - so, i guess this is the problem you were seeing too:
<chrisccoulson> [9740:9958:16521569275:ERROR:crash_handler_host_linux.cc(330)] Failed to write crash dump for pid 11351
<fta> empty file generated?
<fta> that's where i left off
<chrisccoulson> fta - i haven't got any file it seems
<fta> in ~/.config/chromium/Crash Reports
<fta> should be something like chromium-renderer-minidump-da502feb1ed97dee.dmp
<fta> that's what i got with the HEADLESS variable
<fta> jdstrand, apparmor="DENIED" operation="exec" parent=15078 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" name="/bin/dash" pid=16216 comm="mysqld" requested_mask="x" denied_mask="x" fsuid=102 ouid=0
<fta> maverick
<jdstrand> fta: I'm on the phone. can you file a bug against mysql with steps to reproduce? please add the apparmor tag
<jcastro> fta: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=20587#c26
<jcastro> this should be in a daily build by now right?
<jcastro> dbarth just tried it (as I'm trying to get DX to fix it) but says it's not setting WM_CLASS)
<fta> jcastro, yep, all dailies post 11.0.699
<fta> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=natty
<fta> micahg, hmm.. linux/beta (10.0.648.133 -> 10.0.648.134)
 * micahg cries
<micahg> fta: thanks
<fta> it's only the beta channel atm
<micahg> yep, but it means I should be prepared soon :)
<fta> lol
<fta> linux/stable (10.0.648.133 -> 10.0.648.134)
<fta> micahg, jdstrand: ^^
<fta> maahhh
 * micahg really cries now
<fta> me too
<fta> long day today
<micahg> fta: I have to head out for a bit, but just leave me the bug/info if you do it today, otherwise tomorrow is fine
<fta> k
<micahg> fta: any idea how critical?
 * micahg -> bbiab
<fta> nope, and i don't see much in the logs
<fta> nada, in the diff, just a version bump. probably unexpected
<chrisccoulson> fta, so, i can see why crashes from the renderer in chrome aren't caught by breakpad
<chrisccoulson> it's actually quite a simple problem, albeit, with a fairly non-trivial solution
<chrisccoulson> i'll need to discuss what to do with upstream
<fta> chrisccoulson, great.
<chrisccoulson> fta - oh, it might actually be fixed by the latest kernel upload
<fta> uh?
<chrisccoulson> fta - it's basically bug  729839, but in reverse
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 729839 in linux "PR_SET_PTRACER does not work from a thread" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729839
<chrisccoulson> kees recommended trying the latest kernel, as he thinks that it will fix both problems
<chrisccoulson> (but it hasn't built yet)
<chrisccoulson> basically, there are no ptrace restrictions when ptrace'ing a direct child, which means that it should work for renderer crashes already
<chrisccoulson> (because the browser calls ptrace on the renderer)
<chrisccoulson> but....
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't do that from the main thread
<chrisccoulson> and that seems to get blocked, when it shouldn't be
<chrisccoulson> i thought that the renderer would need to set PR_SET_PTRACER with the pid of the browser, when i originally figured out what was going on
<chrisccoulson> but then, i thought that it shouldn't even see these restrictions anyway ;)
<gnomefreak> USC does not list alot of apps including package firefox-4.0
<gnomefreak> and it lists things you cant install ex.. greasemonkey
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak!!
<chrisccoulson> welcome back
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, yeah, i guess for greasemonkey i need to get app-install-data updated
<chrisccoulson> (as we removed it from the archive)
<chrisccoulson> fta - i think we can kill the xulrunner-1.9.1 daily builds now
<chrisccoulson> it's only used in karmic, and that's going to die pretty soon ;
<fta> gnomefreak: could you please make chrisccoulson admin and even owner of the mozillateam on launchpad, none of us can, only the owner, ie you.
<fta> chrisccoulson, done for 1.9.1. what about 1.9.2?
<chrisccoulson> fta - thanks. we should keep 1.9.2 for now
<fta> ok
<fta> for xul2, i have       'local_init' => 'hg clone http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central',
<fta> is that still ok?
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> no, that needs updating to releases/mozilla-2.0 now
<fta>       'branch'     => 'xulrunner-2.0.head',
<fta>       'lp'         => 'lp:~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-2.0.head',
<fta>       'upstream'   => 'upstream/mozilla-central',
<fta>       'local_init' => 'hg clone http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central',
<fta>       'vpattern'   => '^2\.0(\~|\.)',
<fta> i should trash my local cache then
<chrisccoulson> we should keep the firefox-4.0 package tracking mozilla-central though. at some point, that will become 5.0
<chrisccoulson> but then, we should just rename the package to firefox-trunk so we don't have to keep changing the version number every couple of months
<fta> hm, there's already a releases/mozilla-2.1/
<gavin> huh, first I've heard of it
<chrisccoulson> heh
<gavin> oh, apparently 2.1 is being used for fennec 4.0
<chrisccoulson> i know the release schedule is going to be a lot faster, but i didn't think it would be *that* fast
<gavin> (fennec 4.0 will ship a slightly different gecko than firefox 4)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: your status has been changed. I will be back tomorrow, i finally got network up and running :)
<fta> chrisccoulson, seems you're still not the owner :P
<fta> chrisccoulson, jcastro; is unity-2d in a better shape than last week? compiz is making me crazy, i'm ready to give up on regular unity for good.
<chrisccoulson> i've not tried unity-2d for a couple of weeks now
<fta> last week, it crashed too much and didn't have any indicator due to a hardcoded path
<fta> but at least, it's using metacity and behaves properly in follow focus mode
<chrisccoulson> i wish unity worked better on dual-screen setups. i'm not sure what the plans are for that, but it's totally broken atm
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i should be hacking on unity to make that work properly ;)
<chrisccoulson> but i can't use unity during the daytime atm, unless i give up one screen
<fta> for me, bug 728428 makes it a nightmare to use
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 728428 in unity "unity messes up with workspaces" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728428
<jcastro> fta: can you get a stacktrace or anything from compiz?
<jcastro> unity-2d is pretty close to feature parity btw
<fta> jcastro, i filed a bunch of crashers in the last few weeks
<fta> even 3 yesterday
<fta> most are known, some for weeks, with lots of dupes, but untouched anyway
<fta> depressing
<jcastro> My compiz hasn't crashed in a while
<micahg> fta: the update has a new flash, so we don't need it
<fta> micahg, yep, i figured that out
<fta> there's 0 code change, beside the version number
<micahg> right, except the new flash player ;)
<fta> yep, but it's not in the public repo, so nada for us
<micahg> \o/
<micahg> we'll take care of the flash update separately :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-16
<chrisccoulson> fta - this is a reproducer for the chromium/breakpad issue btw - http://paste.ubuntu.com/580859/
<micahg> fta: chromium seems to work fine on natty
<LLStarks> chrisccoulson, is the search popover supposed to cover the status popover?
<LLStarks> *statusbar
<LLStarks> nvm
<fta> micahg, [03:51] <micahg> fta: chromium seems to work fine on natty <= uh? did you expect it not to? I need more context..
<fta> asac, ping
<asac> fta: hoh
<fta> how are you?
<fta> any update on the arm board(s)?
<asac> sorry, that dropped off my busy schedule ... /me hits himself
<asac> let me add that to next week tech lead agenda
<asac> monday i will know more
<asac> done
<asac> will not be forgotten
<asac> https://wiki.linaro.org/EngineeringUnits/Management/Meetings/2011-03-21
<fta> bug 735877
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 735877 in chromium-browser "Illegal instruction in chromium on startup on armel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735877
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> right
<asac> i had folks staring on this today
<asac> fta: is that a patch of mine?
<asac> otherwise he is probably right ... vfpv3-d16
<fta> nope, it's from upstream
<fta> no idea what that vfpv3-d16 is, and how i should know about it. is it documented somewhere?
<asac> hmm
<davidgiluk> fta: Hi
<asac> fta: meet davidgiluk
<asac> he wants to help you discuss upstream if needed ;)
<fta> hi
<davidgiluk> http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/src/build/common.gypi?view=diff&r1=40698&r2=40699
<asac> so i guess question is if we want to make the point upstream to use -d16 for maximum compatibility
<asac> or if we just want to set this for ubuntu
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Thumb2
<asac> this is still the default set of flags that we expect
<asac> was decided to be maximum compatible while getting most benefit of most armv7
<davidgiluk> fta: So my understanding is that there are 2 semi-separate chip features; Neon, and the number of vector registers;   some chips have no neon, and have only 16 vector registers - and that's what we default to
<asac> so in ubuntu - unless there is runtime detection for things like neon - -mfpu=vfpv3-d16  is the default we have to use
<fta> davidgiluk, that particular changeset is not the real change, it just moved the flag from a hardcoded value to a variable, which i can change in my package
<davidgiluk> fta: Hmm true
<fta> so it seems i need to pass arm_fpu=vfpv3-d16 too now
<davidgiluk> fta: Yes
<davidgiluk> fta: What concerns me is why has this changed - or has it always been brokwn?
<davidgiluk> e
<fta> i will discuss with upstream. they mostly want arm for chrome-os, not sure what h/w they target
<davidgiluk> fta: The Tegra2 chip is the case it broke for Ramana which is non-neon and as I understand it d16
<fta> it didn't change in a while, but i used to have a bogus test in my packaging, leading to armv7=0
<fta> i fixed it in ch10
<davidgiluk> fta: IMHO it would be best not to pass any flag at all and leave it to the compiler defaults
<fta> no, the chromium build system overrides most system defaults
<davidgiluk> ok
<ramana> fta: well then in that case we (or they) have to be building for the lowest common denominator which is vfpv3-d16
<ramana> I believe that's the reason why we ended defaulting to vfpv3-d16
<asac> right
<asac> thats why we do that in ubuntu
<asac> similar to overriding the neon=1 default hat chromium has
<davidgiluk> but has this ever worked on the ac100?
<asac> its interesting ... seems noone cared even though we got bashed that our qt crashed on ac100 ;)
<fta> most probably, it's just that i'm not well aware of those arm specificities. ubuntu  vs debian vs chrome-os, all have different targets in mind
<asac> and we had to backout NEON
<ramana> davidgiluk: well michaelh1 recommended I tried chromium-browser on my ac100 over firefox.
<asac> fta: right ... just add vfpv3-d16 for now. then all is fine
<ramana> so I gave that a shot and that's how it showed up
<asac> we are working on runtime detecting neon for chromium/skia
<ramana> so I think he's got it working .
<asac> upstream is not responsive though :(
<davidgiluk> ramana: OK
<fta> ok, i'm fine with arm_fpu=vfpv3-d16
<asac> fta: thanks!!
<fta> will land that in the next stable update
<ramana> with an older package ofcourse.
<ramana> fta: Thanks.
<davidgiluk> fta: Can you take bug 735877 then?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 735877 in chromium-browser "Illegal instruction in chromium on startup on armel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735877
<fta> so by default, i'll have: arm_thumb=1 arm_neon=0 arm_fpu=vfpv3-d16.  and armv7=1 only for maverick onward
<fta> is that correct?
<davidgiluk> yeh I think so - I don't know the pre-maverick world
<fta> davidgiluk, ramana, asac: here is when the vfpv3 value 1st appeared: http://codereview.chromium.org/660067
<davidgiluk> fta: Looking at ffmpeg it has a configure flag you can pass that would cause it to pass a -mfpu=vfpv3 but it doesn't look like the default
<fta> (it's an old patch)
<micahg> did i connect twice or once?
<jdstrand> micahg:
<jdstrand> 13:07 -!- micahg [~quassel@ubuntu/member/micahg] has joined #ubuntu-mozillateam
<jdstrand> 13:14 -!- micahg [~quassel@ubuntu/member/micahg] has quit [Remote host closed  the connection]
<jdstrand> 13:17 -!- micahg [~micahg@ubuntu/member/micahg] has joined #ubuntu-mozillateam
<fta> micahg, would you be able to help with the chromium bugs? because i'm really bad with this due to lack of time. most should go upstream anyway
<micahg> fta, sure, stuff related to regressions I can definitely help with idr if I have an upstream account
<micahg> fta, where's the upstream tracker again?
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/list
<micahg> fta, is #chromium a good place for me to idle/ask questions as well?
<fta> micahg, sure, but it's purely a dev channel, so they hate end user questions, which should go to the support channels, cf /topic
<micahg> fta, ok
<chrisccoulson> heh, this looks a bit like the chrome release schedule: http://people.mozilla.com/~sayrer/2011/temp/process.html
<chrisccoulson> "This proposal makes security updates occur along with Firefox releases, meaning we'll no longer be maintaining old branches."
<chrisccoulson> oh, fudge
<chrisccoulson> i guess we're screwed with all browsers now ;)
<micahg> :(
 * micahg needs to talk to upstream
<chrisccoulson> fta - you have a separate nightly PPA for each channel of chromium don't you?
<chrisccoulson> and you don't make them parallel installable?
<fta> correct
<fta> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/chromium-daily.html
<chrisccoulson> fta - i'm wondering whether that might be a better approach for firefox too, given the proposals for the release process
<fta> i should not have used "daily" in the name
<chrisccoulson> as there's going to what looks like 4 active channels
<fta> chrisccoulson, looking at chromium, most users will end up using either the stable builds or the dailies, not much users in between
<fta> jcastro, is the scroll wheel supposed to work in the dash now?
<fta> i had it working a few days ago at work, but never at home
<fta> similar setups
<jcastro> I am not sure
<jcastro> ah yeah
<jcastro> it works for me
<jcastro> fta: new compiz upload, see if this one helps
<fta> jcastro, also is it possible to filter out the "Recents" in the dash? mine is filled with stuff i don't need in there, like mp3.. i have rhythmbox playing all day long
<jcastro> fta: there's a blacklist thing you can do in zeitgeist
<fta> where? how?
<jcastro> however I've not looked into it, I think you want to search for blacklisting, zeitgeist, and gnome-activity-journal
<jcastro> seiflofty on #ayatana can sort you out probably
<fta> upgrading...
<fta> jcastro, any update for the ch webapps since yesterday?
<jcastro> fta: trevino's going to look at it on friday, he's on holiday right now
<fta> k
<fta> jdstrand, [ 9012.547609] type=1400 audit(1300318178.116:20): apparmor="DENIED" operation="file_mmap" parent=4945 profile="/usr/bin/evince-thumbnailer" name="/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/gconv/UTF-16.so" pid=4946 comm="evince-thumbnai" requested_mask="m" denied_mask="m" fsuid=1000 ouid=0
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-17
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team (Chromium too!): | Firefox 4.0rc1 in Firefox Beta PPA 9.10-10.10 http://is.gd/f6TM4 | Seamonkey 2.0.12 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | Firefox 3.6.15/Thunderbird 3.1.8 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<jdstrand> fta2: thanks, it looks like something in gnome libraries changed
<jdstrand> fta2: I say it with some other gnome apps as well
<fta2> jdstrand, what is status "m"?
<jdstrand> allow PROT_EXEC with mmap(2) calls
<fta2> oh, ok
<jdstrand> it is the multiarch stuff added to eglibc
<jdstrand> I am working on it now (new in ubuntu6)
<micahg> chrisccoulson, with multiarch landing, can we build plugin-container as a separate i386 package?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i think it's probably more complicated than that
<micahg> chrisccoulson, after the comments in -devel, I don't see it happening this cycle, but maybe next time :)
<fta> dpm, uhuh, 16144 strings from lp landed upstream
<fta> dpm, for 26 langs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/581679/
<dpm> 16K ??? we should blog about it!!
<dpm> that's excellent!
<fta> i will write something, hoping to boost the other 30 langs ;)
<dpm> brilliant
<dpm> I'll see if I do a quick one as well
<fta> i will also explain how other dists could enable those
<fta> as it's only a subset of the strings lp collected
<micahg> chrisccoulson, bug 736847, seems like the dir path for xulrunner isn't following the 1.x.x pattern
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 736847 in couchdb "/usr/bin/couchjs crashes with /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/ libmozjs.so dir" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736847
<chrisccoulson> oops
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> there will be a few more like that
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<chrisccoulson> i'm doing it now ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: took the words right out of my mouth.  :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: thanks!
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, do you know if thunderbird is going to be adopting a release process similar to firefox? ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hm - not sure if we're doing the short release cycle.  I know we're going to have to modify the way we do builds to work off the right mozilla-central branches though.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: all arcane build stuff that's probably driving our build engineers a little batty.  :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i was trying to think how it would work
<fta> chrisccoulson, what will be the default emailer in natty? evo or tb?
<chrisccoulson> fta - oh, for natty, it's still evo. it's far too late in the cycle to change the default mail client ;)
<fta> ok
<fta> i don't mind either way. but i use evo, and i find its support in ubuntu is close to zero, and upstream is, well, not very receptive
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i find that too
<m_conley> fta: I'm working hard at making TB work nicely with Ubuntu.  Not in time for Natty, unfortunately, but soon!
<fta> micahg, jdstrand:  linux/stable (10.0.648.134 -> 10.0.648.151)
<fta> jdstrand, how come i need to build with -fPIC on maverick but not on natty when i use PIE?
<jdstrand> fta: not sure. you might ask kees-- he is way more familiar with this than I
<fta> ok, i will, next occasion. enough crashes & ftbfs for today for me
<fta> jcastro, btw, i have the bug <soreau> talked about (empty wallpaper with just a cursor)
<jcastro> fta: any idea where it is in launchpad?
<fta> jcastro, i mentioned it in u-d a few hours ago, i've been ignored. i mentioned it weeks ago to didrocks, he said it's known but noone is able to reproduce it, pitti confirmed
<fta> it happens to me very often
<fta> each reboot, and most re-login
<fta> but each time, the crash file is almost empty
<micahg> fta, ACK
<fta> micahg, seems to be just about blacklisted https certs
<micahg> fta, yeah, I'm not sure if we want to do an upload just for that, but I'll check with jdstrand
<fta> micahg, i need to ship the arm fix for the SIGILL on some board
<fta> +s
<micahg> fta, ah, hmm, ok, still don't know if that's worth pushing an upgrade to everyone
 * micahg -> brb 15 min
<fta> jcastro, if you find a bug # for this particular issue, please Cc me to it. it's really annoying
<fta> i just see a sig 11, but no crash file or log of any kind :(
<jcastro> If I see it
<jcastro> I don't get crashers, I only get the occasional invisible box of death
<fta> i get it on my 2 main desktops
<fta> 32 and 64
<micahg> fta, so, the chromium update doesn't look like something we'd want to push through -security, you're free to push through -proposed, -updates if you like (target {lucid,maverick}-proposed),  otherwise, you can just upload to natty, or skip it
<fta> well, skipping is fine for me, it's just feeding the chrome is more up-to-date trolls
<micahg> yeah, well, we can't push through every feel good release through -security, we don't do it for firefox/thunderbird either (case in point TB 3.1.9 wasn't pushed)
<fta> the stable ppa will have it anyway, and at each release, it's getting more subscribers; those who can't wait the few days of the QA checks
<micahg> fta, thanks for the heads up though!
 * micahg needs to push thunderbird to thunderbird-stable....
<loltoad> Hi!, when i dump the cookies.sqlite, i don't get all of the cookies i can see in the browser's cookie manager. I belive these are session cookies... how do i extract all of them?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-18
<geeknik> Howdy
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, i saw your e-mail about contacts/U1. is anyone working on supporting gmail contacts?
<micahg> hi geeknihttp://cryptome.org/info/soyuz-tma18/pict1.jpg?k , anything we can help you with
<micahg> oops
<geeknik> I'm a Firefox contributor, figured I'd come hang out in here, I see a few familiar nicks in the list. ;)
 * micahg is getting used to xchat
<geeknik> And I heard some whispers that the Ubuntu Mozilla team might need help. ;)
<micahg> geeknik, well, welcome :), sure, we can use help, lots of bugs to triage, help keep the dailies running...
<micahg> propose patches for integration issues
<geeknik> Cool. I think I have around 20ish open bugs @ bugzilla.mozilla.org right now.. And I've submitted patches to Mozilla for inclusion into Firefox as well from v3.5 on up to 4.0. =)
<micahg> geeknik, if you like xulrunner porting, we still have a few apps that need porting
<micahg> tused toso 2.0 that i
<micahg> to 2.0 that is
<geeknik> I haven't used xulrunner in a long time. ;)
<geeknik> brb!
<chrisccoulson> fta - so, it is another kernel bug which breaks chromium crash dumping
<chrisccoulson> i commented on http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=56730
<erkan^> i have seen that thunderbird 3.3 and firefox 4.0, are they good ?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, i'm struggling to get messagingmenu-extension to build atm :(
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - what's the building issue?
<chrisccoulson> 1 sec, i closed my terminal
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, http://paste.ubuntu.com/582082/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hm.  That's a new one for me.  :p
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: what were your ./configure params?
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, here's my autoconf.mk -http://paste.ubuntu.com/582083/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hm - line 269 - "-lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lcairo"
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, that doesn't look right
<chrisccoulson> 1 second
<chrisccoulson> actually
<chrisccoulson> that's ok
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: so somebody finally pointed out jsctypes to me yesterday.  I'm planning on spending a few hours today seeing if I can connect to libindicate via jsctypes - might make this ol' compilation thing a thing of the past.  :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, interesting. i get the issue now on globalmenu-extension
<m_conley> uh oh
<chrisccoulson> so, if _LIBNAME_RELATIVE_PATHS is not defined in rules.mk, the "-l" link flags are meant to be stripped from DSO_LDOPTS_DEPS
<chrisccoulson> (which is a dependency of $(SHARED_LIBRARY) and seems to be where this is coming from)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'm confused
<m_conley> me too - I'm not sure what the next step is.  :/
<chrisccoulson> yeah, my last comment isn't right, i misunderstood what is happening there
<chrisccoulson> but the issue seems to be that DSO_LDOPTS_DEPS is full of link options, and can't possibly be a dependency of another target
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: it's strange that this is affecting globalmenu-extension
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i wonder what i broke ;)
<gnomefreak> if you dont mind i would like to blame a few other problems on you, unrelated to Mozilla :P
<fta> chrisccoulson, hi, i read you comment about breakpad. does this mean we will never have it for lucid & maverick?
<chrisccoulson> fta - we'll probably SRU it. we're already backporting 1 fix
<gnomefreak> anyone running an HP OfficeJet 6500 all-in-one with Natty?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, urgh - http://launchpadlibrarian.net/66631569/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.firefox-4.0_4.0~b13~hg20110317r63436%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<chrisccoulson> even firefox doesn't build
<chrisccoulson> so, something has broken in our toolchain in the last day
<m_conley> !
<m_conley> not good
<m_conley> let me know if there's anything I can do to help
<m_conley> but I doubt there will be.  :/
<chrisccoulson> i guess i should try building 4.0 rc2 here before i upload it
<chrisccoulson> if that fails, then we have a problem ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson, multiarch?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it doesn't look multiarch related
<chrisccoulson> maaan, this is seriously annoying
<chrisccoulson> someone won't be getting a beer at UDS
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, do you still have a machine where your extension builds successfully?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I do indeed
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, would you mind changing the showtargs target in config/rules.mk to display the contents of DSO_LDOPTS_DEPS?
<chrisccoulson> (and then running make -C extensions/messagingmenu/components/src showtargs)
<m_conley> k, working...
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> it might be quicker doing it this way than downgrading a whole bunch of stuff ;)
<m_conley> how must I change rules.mk?
<m_conley> to make it display the contents of DSO_LDOPTS_DEPS?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, you can add a line like this to the showtargs target:
<chrisccoulson> 	@echo "DSO_LDOPTS_DEPS     = $(DSO_LDOPTS_DEPS)"
<chrisccoulson> there's already a lot of example lines there :)
<m_conley> k - thanks
<chrisccoulson> and also, maybe run make showbuild too
<chrisccoulson> and make showhost ;)
<chrisccoulson> just so i can compare it here
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - can I give you that stuff in about an hour or so?  I just got called away
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: be back soon!
<chrisccoulson> sure, no problem
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> fta - bug 737676
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 737676 in linux "calling PTRACE_ATTACH from thread of parent does not attach to child" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737676
<chrisccoulson> that's the one that affects chromium
<fta> \o/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - sorry for the wait
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, it's multiarch ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: these are my DSO_LDOPTS_DEPS:  http://www.pastie.org/1686945
<chrisccoulson> glibc broke it
<m_conley> ah
<chrisccoulson> m_conley - the build system is confused by the libraries in /lib moving to /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<m_conley> gotcha
<chrisccoulson> i'm still trying to figure out why, but this blocks the ff4.0 rc2 upload to ubuntu now :(
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, you don't happen to know anyone who's familiar with the build system who could help out for a few minutes? ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'd like to try and figure this out before the weekend, else i will be very unpopular no march 22nd ;)
<chrisccoulson> **on
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: maybe try #build on irc.mozilla.org?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, bug 737641 ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 737641 in make-dfsg "Mozilla packages don't build in Natty (and blocking FF4.0 RC2/final)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737641
<m_conley> oof
<m_conley> :)
<fta> micahg, i wanted a bts, but lp is not packaged/-able, bugzilla is obviously badly maintained, so i'm stuck
<fta> jcastro, hey, another compiz crash on startup, but this time, i have a crash file
<jcastro> hey alright
<jcastro> fta: let's talk to DBO on #ayatana
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, bug 737641 is fixed already :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 737641 in make-dfsg "Mozilla packages don't build in Natty (and blocking FF4.0 RC2/final)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737641
<chrisccoulson> so, hopefully i can build your extension now ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: awesome!  :)  Thanks!
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: although, I have to tell you, I'm making good headway converting my unitylauncher-extension to using jsctypes instead of my binary component - I might try to port messagingmenu-extension over that way too
<chrisccoulson> heh, that's cool
<micahg> fta: well, my other favorite, mantis, is also poorly maintained :(
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I know you're probably past EOD, but bug 737874 just came in
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 737874 in firefox "Firefox 4.0 forgot all bookmarks when upgrading 10.10 > 11.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737874
<chrisccoulson> that's the same language pack issue as maverick had
<micahg> chrisccoulson: for bookmarks?
<chrisccoulson> oh, i misread that
<chrisccoulson> hmmm
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what to do about that. so far, he's the only person to experience it
<micahg> I'm stumped myself
<chrisccoulson> well, he reported that bug from 3.6 after upgrading to 4.0
<chrisccoulson> so, he never even restarted
<chrisccoulson> actually, i've got no idea what he's done, because he's running a natty kernel
<micahg> maybe that's it, I don't see anything remotely close on bugzilla
<chrisccoulson> but he's definately running firefox 3.6
<chrisccoulson> i wouldn't waste any time on it, unless someone else has the same issue
<micahg> ok
<chrisccoulson> it's almost certainly one of those cases where a user does something silly and then reports a bug afterwards
<micahg> in that case, have a good weekend :)
<chrisccoulson> actually, he is using 4.0. i misread the extension summary because he has 2 profiles
<chrisccoulson> and he's using a second profile
<chrisccoulson> perhaps that's it ;)
<micahg> maybe an issue with the migrator?
<micahg> althought it seemed to transition my multiple profiles fine
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i've not seen any issues either
<fta> jcastro, any progress wrt the web-apps bug?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-19
<fta> jcastro, another crasher: compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::StaticCairoText::UpdateTexture()
<viraldiego> Hi folks, I'm using debs from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily, which still have the version as 4.0b13pre. This is causing a bit of confusion (see https://github.com/kazu-yamamoto/Firemacs/pull/7), does anyone here know whether these builds will come with a version >= 4.0 anytime soon? Or should I switch to the ppa at http://is.gd/f6TM4? Cheers.
<chrisccoulson> viraldiego, whenever the version on mozilla-central changes
<viraldiego> Ok thanks, so I'm guessing that'd be around the time of the final 4.0 release is that correct?
<magcius> chrisccoulson, didn't it already switch to an RC?
<chrisccoulson> magcius, no, that was done on the mozilla-2.0 branch
<magcius> chrisccoulson, ah.
<magcius> chrisccoulson, I assume that's stable, whereas -central is still dev?
 * magcius would have figured that -central would have version bumped after RC.
<chrisccoulson> magcius, yeah. we're going to rename the firefox-4.0 packages in the PPA to firefox-trunk, and that will make it clear that they are always coming from mozilla-central
<chrisccoulson> (and will avoid having to rename them every few weeks too)
<magcius> chrisccoulson, why not 'mozilla-cenrtal'?
<magcius> er, central
<magcius> oh wait, firefox != xulrunner
 * magcius is always annoyed at that
<chrisccoulson> maybe, but that's a bit of a long name
<chrisccoulson> firefox-mozilla-central ;)
<magcius> firefox-hg ?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that could mean any of the 4 branches in http://people.mozilla.com/~sayrer/2011/temp/process.html then
<magcius> I saw that article.
<viraldiego> chrisccoulson, noticed the 3.6 packages from that ppa still have the "pre" suffix, does that mean the 4.0 packages will also keep the "pre" suffix forever?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's going to be a lot of fun keeping up with that
<magcius> Are 'release channels' being managed in terms of hg branches?
<magcius> hg branches are terrible.
<chrisccoulson> viraldiego, in the daily PPA, yes.
<chrisccoulson> magcius, i assume so
<chrisccoulson> they would need to be, to be able to merge changes in from fx-beta
<viraldiego> chrisccoulson, am I right to assume then that that daily ppa, will never come with a version number > 4.0 (because 4.0b | 4.0pre < 4.0)?
<chrisccoulson> viraldiego, it will have whatever is in mozilla-central
<chrisccoulson> so it will become 5.0~ something soon
<viraldiego> chrisccoulson, thanks for your help I'll check mozilla-central and ask in the firefox mailing lists
<chrisccoulson> viraldiego, what exactly are you trying to find out?
<viraldiego> chrisccoulson, there's an addon that uses an appversion flag in the chrome.manifest and it's set to "appversion > 4", which doesn't work on my version (4.0b13pre)
<chrisccoulson> no, it won't
<chrisccoulson> but, what do you want to ask?
<viraldiego> The maintainer of that addon was asking me why I sent him a pull request if firefox rc1 already comes with version 4.0
<viraldiego> So I was just wondering whether it was worth him pulling my change or not, if the nightly builds are going to stay as 4.0pre for a while then it's probably worth it
<chrisccoulson> no, it's not worth it
<chrisccoulson> it will change soon
<chrisccoulson> anyway, i have to disappear now
<viraldiego> Alright, that's good to know, cheers
<BUGabundo> hey! I'm back!!  :D
<BUGabundo> [reed]: ping
<BUGabundo> [reed]: I opened FF 3.6, updated a few addons, restarted the browser, and now its stuck in a state where it asks to restart FF to finish updates :\
<[reed]> BUGabundo: pong
<[reed]> BUGabundo: in your firefox profile directory, what files do you have that start with "extensions."
<BUGabundo> ~/.mozilla/firefox/3.6SSD$ ls extensions* | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/582642/
<BUGabundo> [reed]: ^^^^^
<BUGabundo> I also get a pop up on startup about lang packs updates
<BUGabundo> canceling the updates on the addons individually seems to enable them back on the next startup
<[reed]> BUGabundo: delete extensions.cache, extensions.ini and extensions.rdf
 * BUGabundo is scared 
<[reed]> (while firefox is shutdown)
<[reed]> and start it back up
<[reed]> (you can save them)
 * BUGabundo moves
<[reed]> backups, ftw
<BUGabundo> I have a btrfs snapshot of last week
<BUGabundo> before I went to lisbon on work/vacations :P
<BUGabundo> just booted the machine
<BUGabundo> so backup is fresh :)
<BUGabundo> [reed]: no fix. addons still show it requires it to restart
<[reed]> why are you using 3.6 anyway?
<[reed]> :p
<BUGabundo> meh.... I *was* going to start a new FF4 profile this week
<BUGabundo> I was on 3.6 because some of my critical addons weren't upgraded yet
<BUGabundo> but I think most of them already are
<BUGabundo> still, don't want to be left with a non working profile
<BUGabundo> it *should* work
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> not sure
<[reed]> file a bug? find Mossop on IRC?
<[reed]> :)
<BUGabundo> oh well
<BUGabundo> better remove the HOLD on FF, upgrade to 4, create new profiles and install all my addons fresh
<BUGabundo> wish me luck
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> so I now can have both FF4 from natty and FF4-trunk from daily PPA?
<BUGabundo> are those two diff profiles?
<BUGabundo> [reed]: fta: ^^^^^^
<fta> no idea
<BUGabundo> or should daily ppa natty rename the package from firefox-4.0 to firefox ?
<fta> i'm no longer involved in those
<BUGabundo> yeah I know
<BUGabundo> but u know the daily PPAs better then anyone else
 * BUGabundo starts a new FF4 profile and changes *all* mouse click options to the oposite
<BUGabundo> [reed]: do you guys really like the mouse click defaults?
<BUGabundo> why can't I double click to select a partial url?
<[reed]> gnome HID stuff or some such, iirc?
<[reed]> I dunno
<[reed]> you can change it
<[reed]> it's a config setting
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> I just did
<BUGabundo> *all* of them
<BUGabundo> its like they are all the oposite of what I want
<BUGabundo> :\
<BUGabundo> [reed]: how do we contact devs to upgrade their addons ? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/long-url-please/
<[reed]> Need help with this add-on?
<[reed]>     E-mail your question
<[reed]> e-mail the guy ;)
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> sent
<fta> [reed], still a bugzilla dev?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-20
<[reed]> fta: yes
<fta> [reed], why don't you maintain the packages? they're staled
<fta> !info bugzilla3
<[reed]> I don't have the time, sadly. :/
<fta> 3.6.3 in natty and debian
<fta> vulnerable
<[reed]> 4.0 is latest
<fta> i know
<fta> it sucks
<[reed]> I agree
<[reed]> and I wish I could help
<[reed]> I just don't have the time at all
<[reed]> :(
<fta> i need a bts, i can't find any that don't suck
<[reed]> you could install it from bzr directly ;)
<fta> no, i won't have time to maintain it afterwards either
<fta> hence the need for a well maintained deb
<anteaya> can I ask questions about a troublesome spidermonkey build in here?
<BUGabundo> fta: desktop notifications stop working!
<BUGabundo> newer builds seem to not allow me to enable them :\
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-03-12
<Krambiorix> hi guys, i reinstalled ubuntu and in thunderbird when i start writing the beginning of the recipients address, i don't see the suggestion list anymore.... I have backed up all files in home from the previous ubuntu;. What can i do?
<Jeffrey_> I am trying to work on adding quicklist options to firefox and submit a patch to an existing bug report but am having some trouble. Would anyone care to help
<FernandoMiguel> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-03-13
<knome> chrisccoulson, what about the xubuntu-specific browser start page? >:)
<asac> chrisccoulson: firefox update restart button was still broken today :)
<micahg> asac: it was only "fixed" in today's upload :)
<micahg> and the next "test" unless you're using a PPA won't be until after release :)
<Jeffrey_> Does anyone have any suggestions for adding quicklist options to firefox via nightly download source code?
<chrisccoulson> Jeffrey_, what are you trying to do?
<Jeffrey_> Add quick list options to firefox. I am familiar with the launcher API I'm just not sure where to put the options within the source
<chrisccoulson> what options?
<Jeffrey_> quicklist options for unity
<Jeffrey_> like: safe mode, private browsing, new tab, etc
<chrisccoulson> well, i'm unlikely to accept those options
<chrisccoulson> it seems like i have to explain to a different person every week why static quicklist options are unsuitable for enabling private browsing
<chrisccoulson> and "new tab" makes zero sense in an application quicklist
<chrisccoulson> and "safe mode" shouldn't have such a prominent place in the UI
<Jeffrey_> alright, well It was just in relation to trying to fix bug 727335
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 727335 in software-center "update-software-center crashed with ImportError in /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/db/update.py: No module named glib (dup-of: 705627)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727335
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 705627 in software-center "update-software-center crashed with ImportError in /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/db/update.py: No module named glib" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705627
<Jeffrey_> thats not the right link though
<Jeffrey_> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=727335
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 727335 in Untriaged "Add Unity Quicklist to Firefox" [Normal,Unconfirmed: ]
<Jeffrey_> I've just been trying to get help with it.
<Jeffrey_> but If its a dead end then I guess I should ask for it to be closed out
<chrisccoulson> well, that bug shouldn't have been reported upstream at all
<chrisccoulson> the desktop file isn't provided by upstream
<chrisccoulson> it's provided by us
<chrisccoulson> and we already have "new window"
<Jeffrey_> that makes more sense
<Jeffrey_> and I've seen new window already
<chrisccoulson> and i disagree with adding a "open profile manager" option for the same reason that i disagree with "safe mode" ;)
<Jeffrey_> gotcha
<Jeffrey_> are there any suitable additions to be made?
<Jeffrey_> or should I have the bug closed
<chrisccoulson> and you won't be able to make a private browsing option work properly with a static quicklist, as the option for opening a private browsing session behaves differently depending on your context
<chrisccoulson> so it won't do what you expect in most cases
<Jeffrey_> So close the bug then? do you know who has the ability to do that?
<chrisccoulson> i'll comment on it in a bit
<Jeffrey_> thank you
<Jeffrey_> I've been trying to get help for a while on this and everyone kept point me in different directs so I appreciate hearing the truth
<chrisccoulson> no problem. thanks for bringing it up
<Jeffrey_> Also I have one of the guys closing it out from the developer IRC
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-03-14
<Unit193> Using Aurora and updates uninstalled flash.
<chrisccoulson> Unit193, re, aurora update removing flash - that's kind of deliberate
<chrisccoulson> the flash package installs symlinks in to the new firefox application directory, so i added conflicts on the package
<chrisccoulson> it will be fixed though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is there any reason why some are breaks and some are conflicts, since they're versioned, I would think they should all be breaks
<chrisccoulson> breaks isn't enough for file conflicts
<micahg> breaks/replaces should be
<chrisccoulson> well, that's for a completely different scenario
<chrisccoulson> why would i want a replaces?
<micahg> replaces handles file conflicts/replacement
<chrisccoulson> but it's not replacing files though. that's not what i want to do
<micahg> ah, right, you don't want the files in the firefox path
<chrisccoulson> that's right
<micahg> so, flash which was just a symlink (which requires configuring), you're breaking, the rest that installs files, you're conflicting to make sure they're not on the system, no that's right, I need some caffeine :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's pretty much what i'm trying to do :)
<cousin_luigi> Hello.
<chrisccoulson> m'eh: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next/+build/3287006
<chrisccoulson> 2 hours!
 * micahg thinks he should migrate back from the nightly crack to the beta
<Unit193> Ah, well woops. The precise package of flash installs.
<Milos_SD> Hello
<Milos_SD> Anyone knowes how can I shrink thumbnails on new tab page in Firefox 14 preA1? I liked it how it looked in version 13 ... Now it is just ugly :D
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<LLStarks> hey micahg, sometimes my tabs get locked down and i can't move them around
<LLStarks> using precise stock fireofx
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-03-15
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that sucks. so, it seems that update-manager does not handle package conflicts at all (whereas apt-get upgrade does just fine)
<knome> chrisccoulson, btw, what about the xubuntu-specific browser start page? :)
<chrisccoulson> i don't really have time for that right now ;)
<knome> yes, i know, but really, i've been bugging you about it the whole cycle, but you haven't replied
<chrisccoulson> that's because i'm busy
<knome> can you give me suggestion on how to get this going forward then?
<knome> i'm taking any suggestions
<chrisccoulson> i can't right now, i've got other stuff i need to do. and there are other non-technical issues with modifying the startpage
<chrisccoulson> for starters, i'm not even sure you can redistribute it with a modified startpage
<knome> once you have time, could you comment on our bug #332687 with all your doubts, and i'll try to deal this with somebody with time on their hands
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 332687 in xubuntu-docs "Create a Xubuntu-specific browser start page" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332687
<knome> please?
<chrisccoulson> knome, i've spoken to somebody in our legal department regarding startpage modifications for derivatives
<chrisccoulson> basically, the startpage is considered part of the bundle that mozilla have approved us to distribute, and derivatives are free to distribute that too
<chrisccoulson> but modifications to that require approval from mozilla, and that's not the sort of thing that canonical would do on behalf of a derivative
<chrisccoulson> so, basically, you need to talk to somebody from mozilla if you want to change the default start page in xubuntu
<knome> do you have any pointer who on mozilla would that be?
<chrisccoulson> knome, not offhand. i would suggest having a look at http://www.mozilla.org/foundation/trademarks/policy.html
<knome> okay, thanks.
<chrisccoulson> trademarks@mozilla.com might be a good start
<knome> if we get a permission from mozilla, where are we then?
<knome> will you be able to help us to fix our start page at that point
<chrisccoulson> yes
<knome> thanks
<knome> i'll paste this conversation to the bug if that's okay for you (starting from the beginning) ?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: there's no problems with other apps using the startpage unchanged though, is there? (like midori or epiphany-browser)
<chrisccoulson> knome, yeah, i think that's ok. the channel is logged anyway ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i'm not too sure what you mean :)
<knome> thanks
<chrisccoulson> micahg, you mean other apps using the same startpage as we use in firefox?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: midori's start page is broke since we removed the old static page from ubuntu-docs
<micahg> yes, use the same one as Firefox
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's fine
<chrisccoulson> fantastic. after upgrading from 13.0a1 to 14.0a1, the restart button actually worked correctly
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<FernandoMiguel> nite
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-03-16
<vibhav> How can I help?
<micahg> well, we're looking for someone to help with seamonkey
<vibhav> ok
<vibhav> how do I help with seamonkey?
<micahg> well, I actually need to be working on something right now, will you be around over the weekend?
<vibhav> sure!
<vibhav> micahg: What would I do?
<philinux> Hi chrisccoulson
<philinux> chrisccoulson: Hi, Does this meet the requirements for this bug or is anything else required. Thanks. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/602265/comments/19
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 602265 in hundredpapercuts "Maverick: The defaut livecd and installed firefox bookmarks could do with updating." [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<philinux> ping chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> sigh, i wish this silverwave dude would stop copying our beta packages and publishing them before we've even tested them
<chrisccoulson> and i wish he'd stop copying them without all the supporting packages too
<chrisccoulson> he's not going to have much luck with the new beta without the flash packages in our PPA too (assuming he has flash installed)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you try e-mail him?
<chrisccoulson> i've already asked him politely to wait until we've tested and published them
<chrisccoulson> seems he ignored me though ;)
<chrisccoulson> i wouldn't mind so much if he was building his own packages, but he's literally just copying the binaries from our PPA
<chrisccoulson> the ones with my name on
<FernandoMiguel> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-03-17
<LLStarks> damn. thunderbird's irc client rocks.
<alex_mayorga> Any clues on what broke firefox-trunk builds?
<FernandoMiguel> olá
<nikolam> my seamonkey is going insane in past few releases (I install 64-bit binary from project site)
<nikolam> It locks by molesting hdd while other apps work fine
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-03-18
<micahg> alex_mayorga: what do you mean broke?
<alex_mayorga> micahg: Check the right hand side of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
 * micahg thinks that's mozilla 736770
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 736770 in Application Update "--disable-updater packaging errors" [Major,Assigned: ] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=736770
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: FF = Firefox | FF12.0b1 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF13.0a2 10.04-12.04 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | Thunderbird 11 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF11.0 (10.04-11.10)/Thunderbird 3.1.19/10.0.2 (11.10) in Stable Releases | Report Mozilla PPA bugs: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<vibhav> How can I contribute here?
<FernandoMiguel> night
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-03-12
<Zentaur> hi
<Zentaur> could anybody help me with a problem in Thunderbirs ubuntu 12.04?
<Zentaur> i can't edit my contacts
<Zentaur> i make a change and press ok, but nothing happens
<Zentaur> i've seen that i have 3 addressbooks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-03-13
<micahg> chrisccoulson: dpkg-dev is in build-essential, so no need to depend on it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: nevermind, sorry, the diff wasn't clear that it was a binary dependency
<micahg> well, not with a 2 second glance at least :-/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-03-14
<micahg> did yahoo become default for anyone else in firefox-trunk>
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-03-15
<Unit193> Well, this may not be the correct place, but tried building the latest Ubuntu aurora package with clang rather than gcc, and build fails with http://pastebin.com/c8ZbmsCX  (keeping the full build log for now)
<Unit193> micahg: Sorry to bother, but just to let you know that pad.ubuntu-uk has been deprecated, so may want to move the info to https://etherpad.mozilla.org/ep/pad/create?padId=ubuntu-mozillateam  (Can still get the info if you need it)
<micahg> Unit193: I'm not sure anyone was using it and I haven't been keeping it up to date, I'm also not involved that much with testing anymroe
<Unit193> (I only pinged due to who last set it, and access list.)  Bummer, but was just to let you know.
<micahg> Unit193: I'm happy to update the topic for you if you'd like to drive this :)
<Unit193> micahg: Heh, I'm just learning packaging, can't help much with firefox.  Sorry.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-03-11
<evilpie_> anybody around
<chrisccoulson> evilpie_, wassup?
<evilpie_> chrisccoulson: seems like firefox-trunk is not building
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm aware :(
<evilpie_> ok
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-03-13
<evilpie> chrisccoulson: so any chance you can fix it?
